# RAFALE'S MINI ENCYLOPEDIA FOR IT'S FANBOYZ



## DrSomnath999

*PLEASE NOTE: This thread is solely dedicated to all the information related to Rafale & it's capabilties .This thread contains 
all the information compiled from all PDFs files available in Net till date now .so u can call this thread as mini 
enclyopedia about Rafale.This thread has nothing related to MMRCA .Now u can post ur views but
plz dont post anything related to MMRCA here instead post about rafale's capabilties with it's link
Thank u.*





*I) AESA RADAR:*
*1)RBE 2 radar:*





*2) RBE 2 functions:*




*3)RBE 2 ACTIVE ARRAY:*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf
*4)RBE 2 AESA performance confirmed & production*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf

*5)RBE2 AESA AN ASSET FOR RAFALE:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_8.pdf
*6)AN EXTREMELY FAST PROGRAMME:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_7.pdf
*7)FROM THALES WEBSITE:








http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Documents/Brochure_AESA_RBE2_radar_avril_2009/?LangType=2057*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## DrSomnath999

*II)ENGINE:*
*1) M88 2:*




*2)M88 3*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf
*3)M88 2 high level of performance:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*4)M 88 2 modular engine:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*5)M88 ECO and TCO:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*7)Uprated engine:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf

*8)M 88 2 :*








http://www.snecma.com/IMG/pdf/M88-2_ang-2.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DrSomnath999

*III)WEAPONS :*
*1)GUN :*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf
*2) METEOR:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf
*METEOR RAMJET PROPULSION*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf
*ADVANCED ACTIVE RADAR SEEKER*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf


*3) EXOCET:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf
*4)SBU 38 HAMMER AASM:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf
*AASM 38 stand off accuracy:* 




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*AASM:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DrSomnath999

*III)WEAPONS continued)*
*5)LASER GUIDED AASM 90 :*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf
*6)SCALP:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*SCALP MBDA:*








http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/Storm-Shadow_ds.pdf
*7)MICA:*
*a)MICA RF:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/foxThree_n11.pdf
*b) MICA IR:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/foxThree_n11.pdf
*MICA MBDA:*








http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/mica_ds.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DrSomnath999

*III)WEAPONS continued)* 
*Link 16 and MICA IR:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf
*8)FIRST EXOCET TRIALS:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf
*9)NEW WEAPON CONFIGURATION:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_5.pdf


*Iv)COCKPIT* 
*1)MARTIN BAKER MK 16 F:*




http://www.martin-baker.com/getdoc/b9011de1-77e3-4559-9255-e5abf0e5d12a/Rafale-data-sheet-2011.aspx

*2)RAFALE'S CANOPY COATING*




Aircraft transparency technologies

*3)RAFALE'S OBOGS*




OBOGS > Air Liquide 

*4)RAFALE'S FLIGHT SIMULATORS:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DrSomnath999

*V)SENSORs* 
*1)DAMOCLES LASER DESIGNATION POD:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*Damocles XF extended features:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*2)PASSIVE INTERCEPTION:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*3)SPECTRA :*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*SPECTRA A DIGITAL REVOLUTION:*








http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_1.pdf
*4)AREOS*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf
*AREOS reccopod ease of use:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DrSomnath999

*V)SENSORs: (continued)* 
*5)FSO-IT and MWS-NG:* 




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/foxThree_n11.pdf
*FSO A TRULLY PASSIVE RADAR:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_5.pdf
*FSO:*








http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Documents/FSO_-_Front_Sector_Optronics/
*6)DDM NG :* 




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf
*DDM NG MBDA:* 




http://www.mbda-systems.com/mediagallery/files/ddm_ng_ds.pdf
*7)DATA LINK :*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf
*MIDS & LINK 16 ON THE RAFALE:*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DrSomnath999

*V)SENSORs: (continued)*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf
*LINK 16 ADVANTAGES:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf
*8)SAGEM 95N inertial navigation system:*








http://www.sagem-ds.com/IMG/pdf/D1439E-SIGMA-95N.pdf

*VI)SENSOR FUSION:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf

*Multisensor technology:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf
*Advanced MMI:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_6.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DrSomnath999

*VII)POSSIBLE HMDS AVAILABLE ON RAFALE*
*1)TOP SIGHT HELMET:*












http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Documents/TopSight_Brochure/?LangType=2057
*2)TOP OWL F* 









http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Documents/Defence_TopOwl-F/?LangType=2057
*4)Voice, Throttle and Stick (VTAS) SYSTEM:* 




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_3.pdf
*4)GERFAUT:*




On the runway with SAFRAN at the 46th Paris Air Show




SAFRAN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*VIII)STRUCTURE OF RAFALE:*
*1)RAFALE'S STRUCTURAL COMPOSITION*




*2)DIGITAL TECHNOLOGY USED IN PRODUCTION OF RAFALE:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf

*3)RAFALE AN EXTREMELY STRONG AIRFRAME:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/FoxThree_N9.pdf

*IX)PERFORMANCE:*

*1)EXTREME RANGE*




*2)RAFALE FLYING DISPLAY:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_8.pdf

*3)RAFALE'S SUPERB PERFORMANCE IN AERIAL EXERCISE WITH MIRAGE 2000 & f16:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...resse/lbg07/defense/rafale/foxThree_nr_10.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*X)STEALTH:*
*1)SURVIVALBILITY OF RAFALE:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_4.pdf
*2)RAFALE'S STEALTH PROFILE*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*XI)THALES TECHNOLOGY IN RAFALE :*




*1)THALES AND DETECTION:*




*2)THALES AND ELECTRONIC WARFARE:*




*3)THALES AND MISSION SYSTEMS:*








*4)THALES AND COMMUNICATION, NAVIGATION, IDENTIFICATION (CNI):*




*5)THALES IN COCKPIT, ELECTRICAL & TRAININIG:*




http://www.thalesgroup.com/Press_Releases/Documents/aerospace_pr_Rafale_press_kit_131109/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*XII)FUTURE UPGRADFES:*
*1)Rafale Standard F3 development contract signed:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_7.pdf
*2)CFT :*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf 
*3)RAFALE'ES SATELLITE LAUNCHING:*




Dassault Pitches Rafale As Small Sat Launcher | AVIATION WEEK
*4)RAFALE'S FUTURE UPGRADES*




The Dassault Rafale
*5)AVIONICS SUITE UPDATE DIRCM TO BE INCLUDED:*




Rafale Upgrade Ready in 2012
*6)ROVER ON RAFALE:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FOXTHREE_16.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*XIII) RAFALES MULTIROLE CAPABILITY IN LIBYA*
*1)DESTROYING THE ENEMY AIR DEFENCES :*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*2) SCALP ATTACK:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*3) RAFALE'S RECCE & AIRSUPERIORITY:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*4) SHARP EYED RAFALE:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*5)DEAD role:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf
*6)JAMMING THE ENEMY:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fileadmin/user_upload/redacteur/Defence/Rafale/FoxThree_Fox15.pdf


*7)BUDDY-BUDDY TANKERS:*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...dacteur/Defence/Rafale/Fox_Three_N_14_UK2.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DrSomnath999

*XIV)SWITZERLAND, LEAKED EVALUATION REPORT:*

*I) NWA PHASE I 2008 ANALYSIS WITH REAL FLIGHT TRIALS:*









*II)NWA PHASE II 2009 ANALYSIS WITH REAL FLIGHT TRIALS:*













It is worth noting that the Air Policing mission, although important, is a quite low risk mission. In more challenging Air to Air task such as OCA or DCA missions where the target can be highly dangerous and where ECM/RCS become of primary relevance, the Rafale seems to prevail with a more comfortable margin.
http://kovy.free.fr/temp/rafale/pdf/12332.pdf
http://lignesdedefense.blogs.ouest-france.fr/files/rapport suisse.pdf
Rafale News: Switzerland, Evaluation report quick analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## DrSomnath999

Now u can post ur views but
plz dont post anything related to MMRCA here instead post about rafale's capabilties with it's link
Thank u.


----------



## WARRANT

We chose the best


----------



## hitenray09

_hey Doc once again u r here with a bang...
I was just overwhelmed with the loads of inputs about Rafale in a single thread, just Hats-off to your effort........_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptltejas

Me too.

And I swear I did not say anything about mmrca. God kasam.

However do you know there were five jets contested in mmrca they where mig 35 f 16 f 18 gripen and euro fighter......


----------



## trinity

Do you think this is wise to post on this forum....just great detail would only help our enemies... Yes you and others will say open source.....but not everyone has the same ability to comb the web for such info......come on Doc use your brain.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Artificial.Neural.N/Ws

very nice compilation... of RAFALE...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

WARRANT said:


> We chose the best


yes it can be seen from this pics ,i just cant wait to see this scene 






---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




trinity said:


> Do you think this is wise to post on this forum....just great detail would only help our enemies... Yes you and others will say open source.....but not everyone has the same ability to comb the web for such info......come on Doc use your brain.....


sorry i work for ISI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

hitenray09 said:


> _hey Doc once again u r here with a bang...
> I was just overwhelmed with the loads of inputs about Rafale in a single thread, just Hats-off to your effort........_


well thats why it is called mini encyclopedia of rafale

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




ptltejas said:


> However do you know there were five jets contested in mmrca they where mig 35 f 16 f 18 gripen and euro fighter......


sorry i didnt know thanks for letting me know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Nice compilation mate good effort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

Best thread on RAFALE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

kingkobra said:


> Best thread on RAFALE


oh the french fanboys would envy me now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale weapon load*
*1)Air defence #1 : 3 RPL 1250L. + 4 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*





*2)Interception #1 : 1 RPL 1250L. + 4 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*





*3)Anti ship #1 : 2 RPL 1250L. + 1 AM39 Exocet + 4 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*





*4)Close Air Support #1 : 3 RPL 1250L. + 6 GBU-12 + 1 Damocles LDP + 2 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*






*5)Stand off Strike #1 : 3 RPL 2000L. + 2 Scalp/EG + 2 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*





*6)Stand off Strike #2 : 2 RPL 2000L. + 1 Scalp/EG + 4 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*





*7)Pinpoint Strike #1 : 2 RPL 2000L. + 2 GBU-24 + 1 Damocles LDP + 2 Mica EM + 4 Mica IR*





*8)Nuclear Strike : 2 RPL 2000L. + 1 ASMP-A + 4 Mica EM + 2 Mica IR*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## turkish

Dr. Sahab... Seriously well done!!! Thanx for the info..... Cheers!!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S 5TH GEN SYSTEM CORE*




http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi.../Defence/2000/Mirage_2000-9_special_issue.pdf


*THALES MPDU IN RAFALE*




Avionics Magazine :: Serious Squall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE PILOT HAVE SHOWN TO ACHIEVED MINDBLOWING 11G MANUVEUR ON RAFALE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S FSO UNDISCLOSED RANGE*





Seeker gets on track

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illuminatidinesh

Hey Doc sometimes i dont agree with u but U put in lot of effort man... Thanks for the effort... Great job


----------



## DrSomnath999

illuminatidinesh said:


> Hey Doc sometimes i dont agree with u but U put in lot of effort man... Thanks for the effort... Great job


well u have the right to express ur views whether it is for me or against me .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S 1ST FEMALE PILOT*




Une première sur Rafale


----------



## DrSomnath999

*MOD EDIT * & read this



*XIV)SWITZERLAND, LEAKED EVALUATION REPORT:*

*I) NWA PHASE I 2008 ANALYSIS WITH REAL FLIGHT TRIALS:*









*II)NWA PHASE II 2009 ANALYSIS WITH REAL FLIGHT TRIALS:*













It is worth noting that the Air Policing mission, although important, is a quite low risk mission. In more challenging Air to Air task such as OCA or DCA missions where the target can be highly dangerous and where ECM/RCS become of primary relevance, the Rafale seems to prevail with a more comfortable margin.
http://kovy.free.fr/temp/rafale/pdf/12332.pdf
http://lignesdedefense.blogs.ouest-france.fr/files/rapport suisse.pdf
Rafale News: Switzerland, Evaluation report quick analysis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Martian2 said:


> ...



The next silly try to derail a threat with baseless points, a huge lack of knowledge and with the only aim to derail this "*infothread*" with useless discussions. Post reported!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault Aviation has launched a beautiful video : Rafale Before Flying*




ENJOY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Thales delivers first production RBE2 AESA radar to Dassault Aviation*
Neuilly-sur-Seine &#8211; In February, Thales delivered the first series-produced RBE2 radar with active electronically scanned array (AESA) to the Dassault Aviation facility in Mérignac, France. The radar will now be installed on Rafale C137, the first Rafale with this new capability, which is scheduled for delivery to the French defence procurement agency (DGA) this summer. A comprehensive three-month flight test programme conducted with the first production RBE2 AESA radar at the Istres air base demonstrated the qualities of the radar and confirmed the expected levels of performance prior to delivery to Dassault Aviation.

The RBE2 AESA radar was delivered in line with the contract schedule, demonstrating the new radar&#8217;s technological maturity and further consolidating Thales&#8217;s European leadership in radars for combat aircraft. 

The RBE2 AESA will give the Rafale a number of key advantages: 
Extended range for full compatibility with the latest-generation long-range missiles, such as the Meteor, combined with the ability to detect low-observable targets
Higher reliability for reduced cost of ownership (no major maintenance is required on the active array for 10 years)
Waveform agility for high-resolution synthetic aperture (SAR) imagery and increased resistance to jamming

The Rafale will be the only European combat aircraft under full-scale production with an active-array radar. The operational superiority of this omnirole combat aircraft, which was demonstrated most recently during Operation Harmattan in Libya, is now further assured for the full spectrum of French Air Force and Navy missions relying on the new technology.
30032012 - Thales delivers first production RBE2 AESA radar to Dassault Aviation - Thales Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SMStealth

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Dassault Aviation has launched a beautiful video : Rafale Before Flying*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY



An Amazing Video...Hope with this Rafale deal, we also start using the level of Automation used by Dassault...It wud really be nice to c such high level of Industrial Automation used here in India, which I suppose is not used as of now.

Sir kindly Correct me if m wrong


----------



## DrSomnath999

Legendary aviation reporter JOHN LAKE reports in air international magazine that 

IS RAFALE THE MOST WANTED FIGHTER IN 2012





sorry i hadnt bought the magazine or else i would have scan it & posted it's pics .
ANY ways if some of u can buy this magazine & post it's info in this thread ,ur contribution shall highly appreciated


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AMAZING VIDEO DEPICTING ALL THE SENSORS ON BOARD RAFALE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air Cosmos 2307, April 13, page 14:

Integration of Meteor has started:*



> The flight test campaign began last fall. Flights are conducted by Rafale C101, B301 and M02. Wind tunnel testing was completed in February at Onera facilities. Meanwhile, the software development on Rafale has also started. With a field of fire doubled to Mica, the software for the Meteor will include new "aid to fire" for long-range engagements. The integration should be continued until 2016. Commissioning is still scheduled for 2018 but could be advanced in 2016 at the request of an export customer.



credit: Olybrius 
thank u for info mate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale Consortium presents technical details of your aircraft at LAAD Security 2012*









In a presentation to the media specialist, the Rafale International consortium led by French companies Dassault Aviation, Thales and Snecma, presented yesterday afternoon (04/11/2012) during LAAD 2012 Security technologies and solutions that are part of the proposal share offered to the Brazilian government in the F-X2 fighter acquisition of new fab. 

A video presentation of technical and operational stress allowed some innovative features of the Rafale. Moreover, reaping the technical details is possible to understand their operational capacity, has recently proven in combat in Afghanistan and Libya. 

It was emphasized that the French fighter from the beginning is designed for all missions, and also replace all types of aircraft in service with French forces. Being really, since its origin, OMNIROLE a game, unlike a multipurpose game and can play in a single mission all the functions of: 

- Air defense and air policing; 
- Aerial reconnaissance; 
- Air-ground attacks, air-sea; 
- Deterrence. 

Interface HOTAS 

The home-machine interface in the Rafale is based on the concept HOTAS - Hands on Throttle and Stick - along with touch-sensitive screens, plus a great tactical display. Making the Rafale fighter easy to learn, ride and give the pilot total situational awareness. 

Spectra and AESA Radar 

Spectra shield against electronic threats, is an electronic warfare system totally enclosed in the Rafale, which makes available all external stations for weapons, fuel tanks or bores. 

The Rafale's AESA radar delivers superior range for detection and acquisition, with the scanning electron agility and ability to track targets within or outside the aerial search, and soil mapping modes with ultra-high resolution synthetic aperture radar (SAR). 

The AESA radar for the Rafale is the most advanced for this class of fighters. It also allows the Rafale flight at low altitude over land is not mapped in modes with autopilot engaged in low or no visibility. 

With a full load of weapons and fuel the Rafale takes off with two and a half times its empty weight - more than any other game in its class can. 

According to the French, now the Rafale combat aircraft is a mature and at the same time, the starting point for an evolution toward a variant exclusive designs by Brazilian industry through technological and industrial cooperation. 

The transfer of technology will provide the source code FAB total autonomy to meet future needs.

Google Translate



credit: Olybrius 
thank u for info mate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999




----------



## sancho

@ DrSomnath999

You should give some credits to the person who finds these reports and articles don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> @ DrSomnath999
> 
> You should give some credits to the person who finds these reports and articles don't you think?


HAAAA ....HAAAAAAA 
u know very well where i got it isint????
ok i would do it


----------



## DrSomnath999

BERNAMA - Global Turbine Asia Looks At Building Engines For Jet Fighters

credit: Olybrius 
thank u for info mate


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> HAAAA ....HAAAAAAA
> u know very well where i got it isint????
> ok i would do it



 From the best source when it comes to Rafale news!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*3D PICS GALLERY OF RAFALE*

PICS COURTESY OF Nicolas Sauvage
THANK U NICOLAS FOR THE SUPERB PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*DSA Malaysia 2012: Safran's Malaysian expansion strengthens Rafale's MRCA bid*
By Jon Grevatt

4/18/2012

Turbomeca and Snecma &#8211; subsidiaries of French group Safran &#8211; have expanded their presence in the Malaysian aerospace and defence market through investment and industrial collaboration deals with local firm Global Turbine Asia (GTA), it emerged at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) exhibition in Kuala Lumpur.

Both deals have strengthened Dassault's hand in bidding for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MRCA) requirement.

Under the terms of the collaboration agreement, GTA will service the Snecma M88 turbojet engine that powers the Dassault Rafale if the French fighter wins the USD1.5 billion MRCA contract, which is also being contested by Russia's Sukhoi Su-30MKM, the Eurofighter Typhoon, the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and Saab's Gripen NG.

GTA confirmed to IHS Jane's on 17 April that Turbomeca has recently completed the acquisition of a 30 per cent stake in the Malaysian company. Meanwhile, Snecma signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with GTA that is intended to provide maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services to Snecma engines in service in civil and military sectors in Malaysia.
DSA Malaysia 2012: Safran&#39;s Malaysian expansion strengthens Rafale&#39;s MRCA bid

*DSA Malaysia 2012: Safran's Malaysian expansion strengthens Rafale's MRCA bid*
By Jon Grevatt

4/18/2012

Turbomeca and Snecma  subsidiaries of French group Safran  have expanded their presence in the Malaysian aerospace and defence market through investment and industrial collaboration deals with local firm Global Turbine Asia (GTA), it emerged at the Defence Services Asia (DSA) exhibition in Kuala Lumpur.

Both deals have strengthened Dassault's hand in bidding for the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Multi Role Combat Aircraft (MRCA) requirement.

Under the terms of the collaboration agreement, GTA will service the Snecma M88 turbojet engine that powers the Dassault Rafale if the French fighter wins the USD1.5 billion MRCA contract, which is also being contested by Russia's Sukhoi Su-30MKM, the Eurofighter Typhoon, the Boeing F/A-18E/F Super Hornet and Saab's Gripen NG.

GTA confirmed to IHS Jane's on 17 April that Turbomeca has recently completed the acquisition of a 30 per cent stake in the Malaysian company. Meanwhile, Snecma signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with GTA that is intended to provide maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) services to Snecma engines in service in civil and military sectors in Malaysia.
DSA Malaysia 2012: Safran&#39;s Malaysian expansion strengthens Rafale&#39;s MRCA bid


----------



## DrSomnath999

*THE NEW RADAR FOR THE RAFALE MEUSE*
REALMECA, specializing in high precision machine tools and sources of integration, celebrates 50 years





















At the heart of the Argonne in the Meuse, REALMECA is a nugget. Recognized in the smaller circles, for its high-precision machine tools with numerical controls from two to seven axes but also its research and development sector, which opened the market to the aerospace defense.

Behind the white walls of buildings of the company founded by John Friess in 1962 and now run by his son Bertrand, security systems and limited access to rooms in succession. Homeland Security of the French state, keeps grain.

On the sidelines of the supply of machine tools for watchmaking, jewelery, health and indirectly leaders in luxury (Jaeger-LeCoultre, LVMH and Hermes), REALMECA embarked on co-development and integration projects secret defense. "To control the whole process and to avoid the slightest defect and thus manage the business risk that could jeopardize our work, cutting with high precision parts of steel, aluminum or titanium, we into account a complete process and buy electronic components to provide a room ready to use our customer, "says Bruno Gailly, the deputy CEO of REALMECA.

Thus by this approach, REALMECA has become an essential partner of Thales to provide complete systems for radar, cons-measures aircraft and homing missiles Exocet and Mica. "We have a special partnership," commented Jean Friess hosting the Defence Minister Gerard Longuet within its walls. He presented the great gift that REALMECA offered himself for 50 years with the complicity of Thales. After several years of research conducted with particular REALMECA, Thales has delivered its first new generation radar serial Dassault Aviation Rafale for the soon to be available to the Air Force. "We are in the production of this project for a year and is now on the plane. This is a great satisfaction, "says Bruno Gailly.

A TOLERANCE OF LESS THAN FIVE MICRONS
This radar is designed using AESA technology where the Active Phased Array replaces mechanical scanning. Only the Americans and the French master this technology. This is the end of the mechanical radar, which oscillates. Now there are 400 modules installed on the sensor head which substantially improves the performance of the radar: range increased by 50%, with an assurance of reliability for 10 years without maintenance, ability to function even if one module fails ...

If these orders and cards are produced by Thales, an electronics installs them on the part delivered by REALMECA. The Meuse machined components with a tolerance of less than five microns and assemble. "The set comes fully tested here. It saves time to set up our systems, "says CEO of Thales, Jean-Pascal-Arroud Vignod.

Today, the press celebrated the success of Thales as it offers France a technological breakthrough. Proud of the result, REALMECA is in shadow and in meets.

Sebastien GEORGES

Google Translate


*credit;Olybrius 
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pari.mehta

damn, the pics are out


----------



## DrSomnath999

pari.mehta said:


> damn, the pics are out


yes thats the problem when u dont have a pro account on photobucket.com any ways dont worry the pics would be reactivated by
end of this month.But plz u save those pics when they are reactivated .

CHEERS


----------



## DrSomnath999

*IN PICTURES: the effect of strikes on the airfield Scalp Libyan Al Jufra*

Google Earth publishes updated images of the aerodrome Libyan Al Jufra.

A year after the strike of French aircraft on the airfield Libyan Al Jufra, Google Earth launches updated satellite images of the area. These can take the measure of the effect of seven cruise missiles Scalp-EG, which were fired by the Rafale and Mirage 2000D B of the Air Force, and the two Rafale in Navy, the night of 23 to 24 March 2011.
after bombing




before bombing




after bombing




before bombing




after bombing




before bombing




after bombing




before bombing





Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*DUTCH EVALUATION EVALUATION REPORT IN 2001*










Photo credit: JSF - document NRC Handesblad 

Avion de chasse: les Pays-Bas ont-ils favorisé le F-35 ? - bruxelles2 Europe de la Défense
Dedefensa.org : To The Point, Context n°50 (March-April 2002) - The Road to Chaos and The Dutch Way

*FRENCH ARE ALSO DEVELOPING PLASMA STEALTH*


News
Towards greater discretion through the plasma

Research engineer at the Electromagnetism and Radar Department (DEMR), Gerard Bobillot is responsible for mission "stealth radar" with the director of this department. Working at ONERA for thirty years, radar operator is interested in the topic of stealth since the year 1982/83. Today, the work of DEMR in this area include, among others, on plasmas whose work was initiated during 2002. First applications in 2020.





By 2003, this line of plasmas applied to stealth became a reality with the launch of a Federator Research Project (FRP), which involves teams of the departments Physical Measurements (DMPH), Information processing and modeling (DTIM ) and those of DEMR working on so-called "plasma mirror". "The radar antennas are" soft ", real reflectors, which have the theoretical advantage of being oriented very quickly. Today, this activity continues in Toulouse and Palaiseau," explains Gerard Bobillot. The objective of this work is to achieve direct beams of electromagnetic waves through a plasma, not through reflection, but refraction, this by modifying its parameters.
Antenna protection
As part of the PRF, further research is to design plasma inside the micro-capillaries, stacked one upon another, would yield meta-materials or materials known as "photon band "whose propagation properties are extremely interesting. "Typically, these metamaterials are designed either with metal rods, or with glass rods. But there it is filled with plasma glass capillaries, which will allow switching by changing the properties of this structure, "said the engineer at Onera Palaiseau. In the future, these materials could be used to create protection systems switchable antenna. Thus, when the antenna does not work, the plasma is put in place to protect against electromagnetic attacks. There has been abroad several attempts to design antenna reflectors with tubes of this type, but larger diameter, that is to say, one centimeter against a few millimeters or less for microcapillary . "It performs research paper on this subject in close liaison with the Centre for Plasma Physics and Applications of Toulouse (CPAT) that has acquired significant technical on these tubes," he says.
Meanwhile, Onera researchers interested in the use of plasmas to increase the stealth of some systems such as radomes. Two studies are underway. Created in collaboration with CPAT, the study focuses on the ability to protect the nose of a fighter aircraft. "For this, we must develop the plasma inside the radome, which implies that the plasma fills the interior volume," said Gerard Bobillot. The objective is to achieve a device that can switch very brief. "On the plasmas used, we have the choice of gas and pressure. So do we want to play with these settings to try to come to switch a few microseconds."

Two air discharges very different
If Onera is interested in confined plasmas, its teams are also developing plasmas in air. "Certainly, the idea is not new. This is indeed making a stealth aircraft by surrounding it with a plasma ball. The only problem is that the energy required to achieve this is huge," Gerard summarizes Bobillot. That's why Onera teams have opted for a more reasonable goal in treating only certain points local "shiny" device, which involves producing a stable plasma. A literature survey and a series of tests conducted by Serge Larigaldie, Senior Fellow in the Optical Diagnostics and plasma unit (DOP) DMPH and plasma specialist at Palaiseau Center, have revealed two stable discharges in the air.
Purple, the first of these discharges is cold and wind resistant. It remains stable in the presence of air flowing at a speed of 80 m / s. In addition, it consumes only a few tens of watts. His only fault is to measure only 8 mm. "We varied the different parameters without managing to increase the length of the discharge. The only solution is to lower the pressure by a factor of ten which then allows to extend the discharge substantially. This means that it could be used at high altitude, "said the engineer. Why not imagine in the future ramps, designed with these plasmas, to equip certain moving parts of an airplane, just in places where there are slots? By giving them a continuum of plasma, it would be probably possible to hide them.





Preparation of experience on the bench discharge Cyprus

Produced over a length of 30 cm, in an experiment run in 2004 on the bench Cyprus, the second discharge, which consumes only a few hundred watts, is likely quite different from the first, even if the device for producing always consists of a point and a plane, the tip being anodic and cathodic terms as opposed to the device used for the first discharge. Researchers have begun to show interest, there are about ten years, as part of work focused on the cleanup. "The electron densities were one hundred times lower than those that allow us today to uptake," says Gerard Bobillot. Stable and beaming little light, this discharge plasma absorbs about 3 dB. Also Onera researchers will they try to produce more in order to achieve an absorption of about ten dB. However, this discharge has a major flaw, that of not being stable in the wind. "So we decided to let it develop, trying to regenerate constantly so you always have a sufficient volume of electrons". This work is conducted as part of a thesis launched in November 2004.





Discharge plasma flow in the vein of the bench Cyprus

First applications: between ten and fifteen years
At what horizon the first applications of these plasmas could they emerge? "It all depends on what we're talking about plasmas," replied Gerard Bobillot. "Regarding confined plasmas can protect antennas, this horizon is located about ten years. For plasmas in air, it will take longer, at least 15 years. Many problems are not solved. Currently we're only getting very small plasmas. So we have to work hard to hope for treating the air inlet of a fighter plane and have an operational solution, "said the engineer DEMR.
Google Translate


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's funny now how almost every new report seems to show jut what a stand up job the IAF did by selecting the Rafale, certainly seems to be what was called for and the best possible candidate.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM AVIONICS MAGAZINE JUNE 2011 RAFALE IN COMBAT*

*PG1*






*PG2*






*PG3*







*PG4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IPL5

thanks a lot somnath sir....


----------



## DrSomnath999

*BRIMSTONE UNDER STUDY FOR RAFALE*

Combat Aircraft Monthly ; June 2012:






CREDIT: OLYBRIUS
THANK U MATE FOR THE INFO

*SOME VIDEOS RELATED TO RAFALE*

*1)Rafale Strikes Libya Ammo Depot 4 AASM*





*2)Rafale over Libya*


----------



## Safriz

isnt this thread copyright infringement?


----------



## DrSomnath999

*SOME HD PICS OF RAFALE *

























PICS COURTESY
http://www.tiashoots.com/

THANK U FOR THESE SUPERB PICS 

*Typhoon Rafale cons: the test of reality*

By William Steuer

No doubt, the "Rafale bashing" practice of disparaging the virtues of the French fighter, is still current in Britain. The latest example: in its latest edition, the Eurofighter World magazine, published by the industry consortium, do not hesitate to say (once again) that during several simulated air combat (DACT), the Typhoon emerged "almost every time" with "significantly higher performance." 

The assertion is free and non-argued. At most makers of Eurofighter confine themselves to quote an Air Force pilot Italian who had "recently" the chance to oppose in combat beyond visual range (BVR) to Rafale in the Tyrrhenian Sea. In the episode in question, are Rafale M that have been implicated in early 2012. Sailors and would tend to moderate the enthusiasm Italian, recalling that "Pk" (direct hit probabilities) used for calculating Amraam shots are much more permissive than those of Mica ... Certainly, the French pilots recognize that, pending the RBE2-EASA, the Typhoon's radar is higher than that of the Rafale in air to air. But to declare a total superiority of the Eurofighter in BVR fight, there is a big step that the French crews refuse to cross, strengthened by their experiences against the European aircraft. 

What about the RAF? The past year has really dated pitted two fighters was in September 2009. A Solenzara, the Rafale's EC-1/7 "Provence" inflict a correction in final gun fight (BFM) to British Typhoon. Appraisal: a defeat for nine wins, and yet it was it recorded by a young driver Rafale. Soon after, clashes beyond visual range (BVR) two against two give results broadly supportive Rafale, according to French pilots who participated in the clashes. 

Fingers burned, the RAF has refused during any confrontation. During the recent visit of two Typhoon in Saint-Dizier, in early March, the British pilots refused outright to oppose the Rafale. And on May 11, scheduled a visit to the Rafale on the basis of Coningsby, the RAF has indicated that none of its four squadrons Typhoon would be available to drive ... By the way, this refusal to hire n has not prevented the British airmen to continue their work of "Rafale bashing" in 2011, up to say to the press during Operation Harmattan that French hunters were unable to light their own targets with the Damocles pod . Bad faith with the will swear significantly reconciliation put forward by the staffs of both sides of the Channel. 
Below, a Typhoon in the HUD of a Rafale "Air".





Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The enlightened

What's up with the third picture?
Seems like it was shot in Gootan


----------



## DrSomnath999

*"Rafale : best choice for the Indian Air Force"; NationShield, May 2012.*



























PICS COURTESY : KUNAL BISWAS

THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Combat aircraft: the war is restarted*

This is the story of a resurrection. After two decades of commercial flops, the Rafale from Dassault Aviation is poised to win the contract of the century in India.
Looks like the British humor, this subtle blend of awkwardness and false second degree. Questioned by the "Financial Times" on February 7, the very serious Ian King acted as if the Rafale had not prevailed over Typhoon in the tender Indian concluded eight days earlier. "In my view, all options remain on the table," dropped the head of the British defense giant mégacontrat of about 126 combat aircraft, estimated at $ 12 billion.

He added, look like much: "I will soon talk to my partner in the Eurofighter consortium, the Franco-German EADS (which owns 41%) and Italy's Finmeccanica (26%)." 'Nobody' is fooled, says a close case. After being selected by the Indian state to enter into exclusive negotiations, Dassault Aviation is likely to sign the deal before December. "

Less than an ultimate ruse of history it would be finished by the curse of the Rafale. Twenty-seven years after its presentation at the headquarters of St. Cloud, the flying toy of the late Marcel Dassault has finally found his first real client other than the French army. And what a buyer! With this order, India is poised to sign the largest contract in the history of military aviation. Not to mention a second tranche in the study from 64 to 74 aircraft. 

Result: the Rafale again raises the interest of potential buyers. Brazil, who were promised the purchase of 36 units in 2010, dispatched his defense minister in New Delhi to reconsider the powers of the French fighter. Abu Dhabi, including Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed deplored "the non-competitive trading conditions and impassable Dassault Aviation" last November, is about to receive a delegation from the manufacturer.

The military in Malaysia, right puzzle on replacing their old MiG-29russes, they pinch for French manufacturing. "The good news is as trouble, they fly in Flight", tells how to Audiard our defense minister, Gerard Longuet, which evoked even early December "the cessation of production." 

In fact, until now, the history of exporting the Rafale was like an endless swoop, where the French technical superiority crashed against the U.S. trade diplomacy. 

Whenever thought Dassault Aviation landing his first contract, teams of Boeing (F-15 and F-18) or Lockheed Martin (F-16 and F-35) reminded the Frenchies the harsh rules of realpolitik way business. The Netherlands and South Korea (2002), Singapore (2005) and even in our Moroccan friends (2007), they are the ones who always ended up winning.

In Seoul, President George Bush was so moved by person to the article from the local authorities. What caused this press despite Dassault signed: "The U.S. gives weight again due to the Chinese proverb. Bamboo always leans towards decelui that grows stronger. " 

And if at least the U.S. administration had agreed to allow the crumbs to French ... Loupé: they were soon picked up by the Eurofighter consortium or by the Swedish Saab to the image of the 22 Gripen ordered by Switzerland in December .

In a report submitted to the Minister of Defense Helvetian, Ueli Maurer, that Capital was able to consult, the pilots felt however that this low-cost fighter, nicknamed "the plane Ikea," not reached "the minimum capacity required "to accomplish the police mission in the air. "For ten years, the Americans lead an undermining work on" everything but the Rafale, "says the entourage of Charles Edelstenne, the CEO of Dassault Aviation. The interest of India shows that the cards can be reshuffled. " 

Let indeed unpatriotic Primary flight controls with its fiber, its active antenna radar capable of tracking 40 aircraft simultaneously and 3:15 to 150 nautical autonomy of a base, the Rafale is the best hunter on the market.

The Helvetians are not perhaps not realized, but this semi-stealth aircraft is a real Swiss Army knife: it can carry out interception missions, reconnaissance, attack ground, sea and air, the all with nuclear weapons. At the Air Tactical Leadership Course (DPAC), an international competition held in the UAE in 2009, he even stood up to F-22, the wonder of the U.S. military banned from export.

In six simulations, the Rafale was "shot" once for five draws. The Americans also refused seventh fight. Not to mention the F-35, presented as his future rival: this project combines both of delays and cost overruns that Senator John McCain's plans would simply stop. 

But it is in Libya that the French fighter showed the full extent of its capabilities. A real advertising campaign for the Rafale, this operation Harmattan. From the first day of the war, March 19, they have literally walked over enemy territory. Then, according to our information, were able to fit eight Scalp cruise missiles during the night of March 23 to 24.

In total, early September, the Rafale had carried out 850 attacks. "This aircraft has proven he walked frankly better than its competitors in a theater of operations", says General Jean Rannou, former head of the Air Force. Convincing history of Indian officials, to say the least concerned about the threat to their Pakistani border, the emissaries of Dassault would not hesitate to submit videos of their Libyan raids. 

Still had to agree on the price. On this subject classified defense secrets, the manufacturer teams seem to have made considerable efforts. Of course, officially, the Rafale is roughly the same as a Typhoon when the Court of Auditors assesses the first to 142.3 million euros, its British counterpart to the second estimated 150 million. But in reality, the negotiations are proving extremely complex: the only documentation prior to the tender would fill a gymnasium. Especially, the buyer has an invincible weapon to bring down prices: once the total amount established, it requires the maximum "offsets", these direct and indirect counterparties that can reach over 60% of the contract price .

And some were surprising. "As part of the 15 Mirage 2000-5 bought in Athens in 2000, the works of Dassault Aviation has long offered trips to Greece through local tour operators," recalls one Thales, the specialist electronics.

No trips to Rajasthan this time, but significant transfers of technology. On this issue yet, Dassault Aviation has the art of letting fantasies run. We know: in principle, only the first 18 Rafale will be manufactured in France, while the following must be 108 by the Indian aerospace giant, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL).

But the truth is William Lecompte-Boinet in "Air and Cosmos," this national champion "must first prove he can make complete sub-assemblies and final réaliserl'assemblage a Rafale made in India."

A delicate mission. While some land near Bangalore has been selected to host the future range, there is no guarantee that HAL will reach to producing the next four years.

"Indianized version of the Sukhoi Su-30MKI Russian, signed in 2000, is still not left the factory," says a subcontractor to Dassault, before adding: "But you never hear or Edelstenne pronounce Sarkozy such derogatory remarks. "It's true that we are still being negotiated exclusive ...

*Versatile and semi-stealth: to 142 million euros, the Rafale has no equivalent *

*Software for data fusion* 
Designed by Dassault Aviation and fully integrated weapons system, this program can retrieve information from all sensors, then provide the pilot with immediate synthesis phase of shooting.

*A range of 3:15 in combat *
With six air-to-air Mica and additional tanks, the Rafale can ensure such a long mission protecting a G20. The Typhoon has a range of 2:30, the F-18 2-hour 25 and 1 hour 20 Gripen. 

*A control system worthy of a video game *
This is a specialty of Dassault Aviation, recognized worldwide for its expertise in this area. The FBW fiber provide the Rafale maneuverability and responsiveness without comparison. 

*An active antenna radar RBE2-EASA* 
Developed by Thales, this machine is capable of tracking 40 aircraft and engage in 8 simultaneously. Electronic scanning ensures at the same time monitoring and detection of ground targets on land or sea. 

*Rivals: the European Typhoon, two U.S. fighters and a low-cost Swedish *

*Typhoon:* Produced by the Eurofighter consortium, this remains a fighter aircraft with air-air and its active antenna radar still suffers delay. 

*F-18:* The marvel of Boeing remains the most serious competitor of the Rafale. Australia has ordered 24 in 2007. 

*F-35:* Still in development phase, the stealth fighter at Lockheed Martin combines the delays. His concern: it is too heavy to carry air to air combat. 

*Gripen:* The Swedish aircraft ... is unbeatable on price. At 80 million euros each, the fighter nicknamed "the plane Ikea" has no other advantages.

*Tens of Rafale are under negotiation or will be*: 

*Kuwait: 14* 
The negotiations dragged on since 2009. The decision of Abu Dhabi could snowball. 

*Malaysia: 18 *
Malaysian soldiers want to replace their old MiG-29 Russian-made. 

*Switzerland: 22* 
Suspicions of corruption could soon challenge the choice of Sweden's Saab. 

*India: 126 *
Dassault has been selected to enter exclusive ennégociation. Signing expected before December. 

*Abu Dhabi: 60 *
Dassault after staying away in November, the Crown Prince seems ready to change his mind. 

*Brazil: 36* 
Two years after the true-false command Rafale by Lula, the countries relaunch the tender. 

*Qatar: 24* 
Command of the Air Force wants to replace its fleet of Mirage 2000-5 from the 1990s. 

Stages of negotiation to $ 12 billion: 

1. The request for information: Known RFI (Request for Information), this first step allows the recipient country to review market conditions to identify their needs. 

2. The Request for Proposal: Three to six months after the RFI, the acquirer sends an RFP (Request for Proposal). Applicants should include specific proposals and costed. 

3. The competition finalists: Two to five successful proposals. The country then negotiates the price step by step and counterparties ("offsets"), as technology transfer. 

4. Exclusive negotiations: The winner estannoncé. But the country will still skimp with him the details of regulation and technology transfer. With the other finalists in ambush.

Google Traduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

No idea what they are saying but shows Chinese are taking notice:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Indian Air Force Chief Flies Rafale In France*











Photo 1 Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne, Chief of the Air Staff after a one hour sortie in the Rafale Aircraft at St. Dizier Airbase. Also seen in the picture are commandant (Squadron Leader) Kubiak Thierry, Commander of the Rafale Squadron and General Jean-Paul Paloméros, Chief of Staff of the French Air Force.

Photo 2 Air Chief Marshal NAK Browne, Chief of the Air Staff after a one hour sortie in the Rafale Aircraft at St. Dizier Airbase. Also seen in the picture are commandant (Squadron Leader) Kubiak Thierry, Commander of the Rafale Squadron and General Jean-Paul Paloméros, Chief of Staff of the French Air Force.

Livefist: Indian Air Force Chief Flies Rafale In France


----------



## DrSomnath999

*BRAZIL'S FX2 COMPETITION FROM COMBAT AIRCRAFT MONTHLY JULY 2012*
















*COURTESY : OLYBRIUS

THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ strange, no reference to the Indian MMRCA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ strange, no reference to the Indian MMRCA.



That's possibly because the report is basically a sumary of older news and facts about the Brazilian competition and nothing new. However, their decision today is purley political now and not based on these infos anymore, because the competition was done some years ago, while the final selection was delayed and delayed. 
They want the Rafale and all advantages that comes with it in strategic terms, but as the Swiss, they can't afford large numbers currently and trying to reduce the costs somehow. Recent reports said, that they want a similar price as we get, which Dassault obviously only provide if higher numbers will be ordered, also there is the plan to develop joint logistics for Brazil and India, although that again favours them more than us. 
The problems with ToT from the US, as well as the recent rejection of Embraers Tucano for US forces will be a big downer for Boeings F18SH, while Saab plays the underdog again.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Post F3O4T*
No upgrades beyond F3O4T have been funded, and IGA Stéphane Reb, the Rafale program manager at the Direction Générale de l&#8217;Armement (DGA), the French Procurement Agency has pointed to the need for a roadmap going forward, implying that there isn&#8217;t one at the moment.

Such a roadmap could include the integration of the laser-guided version of the Sagem Armement Air-Sol Modulaire (AASM), and of the 1,000-kg variant, and of a version with an upgraded IIR sensor with algorithms for naval targeting and moving target targeting while the MBDA Meteor will be integrated in 2018. The roadmap is expected to include the development and integration of new low collateral damage kinetic bombs; as well as the development and integration of a new, more powerful Thales laser designation pod (Damocles NG???). It would also cover OSF-NG, the adoption of additional modes for the Thales RBE2/AA AESA radar, upgrades to the Link 16 MIDS and electronic warfare improvements for Spectra, as well as a MODE 5 compliant IFF and SATCOM. Some sources suggest that the Reco-NG is expected to gain target extraction capabilities in the future.

Other elements have already been brought forward for earlier integration including GBU-49 EPW II and the Damocles XF LDP.

There have been suggestions that a suppression of enemy air defense (SEAD) capability could be added, together with electronic attack functions and perhaps a towed radar decoy, which is perceived as offering added protection albeit with some loss of maneuverability. Rafale already has a rudimentary SEAD capability with Spectra's geolocation capability and the AASM.

There are a number of ongoing DGA study plans (PEAs, or plan d'etudes amont) that will affect the Rafale.

These will be similar to the recent ECO and DASIGL PEAs, which resulted in the CGP pack for the M88-4E engine and the SBU-64 laser AASM respectively.

The MASTRID (Multicontext Airborne System for Targetting, Recognition and Identification) PEA is intended to allow SPECTRA to detect and locate targets with sufficient accuracy to allow an improved Damocles XF pod to be slewed onto it, and to thenm engage the target with an SBU-54 IIR AASM. with a new visible way with zoom and improved infrared module. The Damocles XF will offer a new data link and an enhanced identification system. XF is supposed to be avalaible in 2012, with Damocles NG following later.

A new digital HUD is being developed under the DETENAA (DÉveloppement de TEchnologies Nouvelles pour Avions d&#8217;Armes) PEA. This was demonstrated at the Paris Air Salon at Le Bourget in 2011.

The DEDIRA &#8211; (Demonstrateur de Discretion Rafale) PEA aims to 
reduce Rafale's RCS with both passive and active measures, including an improved air intake design, NG RAM material, and a &#8216;Stealth Cocoon&#8217; to allow semi-conformal weapons carriage.
In progress

The INCAS (INtegration de nouvelles CApacités a Spectra) PEA is intended to give SPECTRA improved detection and jamming, and will see GaN TR modules replacing GaaS modules in the RBE2 radar and SPECTRA. Work has been ongoing since 2009.

*MLU*
A major mid-life update (equivalent in scope to the F-16 MLU) is tentatively scheduled for around 2020-2025, when the aircraft will start running out of processing capability. The upgrade will improve stealth, survivability and capability, though no specific measures or features have yet been defined.

Rafale NG, F4 or MLU?

There could be RCS improvements, Conformal Fuel Tanks (CFTs), SATCOM, and a UCAV control system, as well as a new DIRCM compatible IR MAWS. 

There could also be radar improvements &#8211; perhaps with extra conformal arrays for the AESA to increase the coverage in azimuth. 

There is still no indication of a possible HMD.

There could be a new engine (the more powerful M88-3), and/or the incorporation of Thrust Vector Control.


*COURTESY: Jackonicko 
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Day airbase Mont-de-Marsan Day airbase Mont-de-Marsan*






An air show will be held from 14 to 17.30 during which the aircraft will succeed: Alphajet of the Patrouille de France, Rafale, Mirage 2000N, C135 tanker, or the Extra 330 aerobatic team, helicopters. Paratroopers of the Air Force and aircraft of the Army will also complement this table.

The middle of the aircraft is not limited to demonstrations in the air. 00 at 11 am, aircraft enthusiasts and new audiences will have the opportunity to admire many aircraft stationed, to attend police dog demonstrations and presentations of weapons systems, to participate in many fun booths or still playing aspiring pilots in simulators embarking aboard ... For the lucky, boarding a guaranteed first flight.

Before the opening festivities, a concert of music from the Air Force will be held Friday, June 1, 2012 to Marsan's cultural center in Saint-Pierre-du-Mont at 20:30. Free admission by reservation.

Google Traduction


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Tiger, Tiger&#8230;*
















May 28 to June 8, 2012, the growl squads, wearing a tiger as its emblem, affects the air base in Norway Oerland hosting the NATO Tiger Meet 2012.


The fighter squadron and experiments 5/330 "Silver Coast" of the air base 118 of Mont-de-Marsan and the ground air defense squadron (EDSA) 1/950 "Crau" base Istres Air 125 reinforced by EDSA Avord, Luxeuil, Saint-Dizier and Mont-de-Marsan participate in this international exercise. A delegation from the Fighter Squadron (EC) 1/7 "Provence", managing the traditions of the SPA 162 "Tiger" since the dissolution of the EC 1/12 "Cambrai" is also there.

Air assets (fifty aircraft) are deployed on the airbase Oerland while the means-aircraft are stationed at the site of Hjerkinn. Thirteen nations were present for the 2012 year otanien (Germany, Belgium, USA, France, Hungary, Italy, Norway, Netherlands, Poland, Czech Republic, UK, Switzerland and Turkey).

The main objective of the exercise is to train crews in the preparation and execution of complex missions like COMAO (Combined Air Operations - Combined Air Operations), CAS (Close Air Support - close air support), or extraction of nationals by integrating special forces and means of CSAR (Combat Search and Rescue - Search and rescue in combat).

From a tactical level, the exercise is conducted in an international context and prepared jointly by all participating units. The scenarios cover all spectrums of the third dimension. Realistic and scalable, they are systematically associated with many threats to-air and air to ground. Working in joint patrols is preferred to improve interoperability between nations. Moreover, the interaction between air and ground platforms, thanks to the link 16 in particular, has systematically sought.

The complexity of these combat missions provide an opportunity to pilot the "Silver Coast" to draw many conclusions about the new capabilities provided by the Rafale F3 standard.

The device of air defense also benefits from aeronautical activities dense and the international context to train its personnel in a realistic setting. The NATO Tiger Meet 2012 EDSA offers the possibility to realize for the first time a connection link 11 B between a Norwegian and an automated tactical cell French.

The permanent exchange performed in English also bring added value to the 93 airmen indisputable (26 officers) of the French detachment.

The tradition is still required in this gathering otanien. This is despite the complexity of tasks performed. At the close of the event, an awards ceremony will reward the units that have distinguished themselves during this period.

Google Traduction


----------



## DrSomnath999

* Enemy Brothers 
Air&Cosmos - June 2010*











Since birth, both were scheduled to compete. The wrestling (commercial) which has now engaged the Eurofighter Typhoon and the Rafale on the international scene has its roots in the early 80s, while Europe is seriously considering a joint development of a new multinational European fighter aircraft. France, United Kingdom and Germany are the main actors in a drama that will last many years. These last two countries, which have already collaborated in the Panavia consortium for the development of the Tornado are looking to replace a portion of their tactical fleet. For its part, France is trying, too, to have a fighter that can replace almost all of its combat aircraft. But from the beginning, the situation appears complex, whereas the English call for an air superiority aircraft class 11-12 tonnes, Paris argues for a device of only 9 tons. Moreover, the problems of industrial shares weigh down the prospects of cooperation including France, whose aeronautical companies ardently defend their plans to support the maintenance of their skills. In 1985, France announced it will develop alone its future combat aircraft. For their part, the United Kingdom, Germany, Italy and Spain will start the Eurofighter program. While France wants to start building a really multirole aircraft, the nations in the Eurofighter consortium finance the development of a superiority aircraft, designed for air to air combat. To date yet, the 'Typhoon has only very limited air-ground capabilities compared with the Rafale. 

*More thrust for the Typhoon *

On paper, the Typhoon has some undeniable advantages: more powerful than M88, its two reactors give it a better weight/thrust than the Rafale. According to the Eurofighter pilots, this additional power would be particularly appreciable during simulated combat below 20,000 ft, where the density of air allows the engines to be fully expressed. In the battle beyond visual range (BVR), the Typhoon also has an greater "extension" than the Rafale. This is because of the the physical characteristics of the radar, which antenna "sees" futher than the RBE2-PESA, but also because of the dynamic performance of the American missile AIM-120 AMRAAM . Designed exclusively for medium-range interception, it certainly does not have the versatility of the Mica, but it is superior in terms of range. Facing a Rafale, these theoretical advantages, however, must be nuanced. 
In BVR combat, although the lengthening of the radar and missiles of the Typhoon are superior, the french Rafale fighter's radar signature is, according to many pilots, much less important than the Eurofighter's one. It is therefore an asset. Even better: the sensors fusion which enjoys the Rafale is also a crucial advantage in BVR combat, because it offers the pilots a much better understanding of the tactical situation during combat, and this, 360 degrees around the aircraft. 
Once the "merge" is reached (when BVR combat turns into short-range), the Rafale has still strong chances of victory against the Typhoon. In the opinion of French pilots who have confronted the European aircraft, it's above all the quality of the electric flight controls [FBW] of the French fighter who makes the difference. In dogfight, Rafale can quickly point its nose to the threat, while less degrading its energy than the Eurofighter does. And this partly because the maximum angle of attack of the Rafale is "clamped" around 300, which allows it to evolve in a controlled manner even at low speed. 
This difference in terms of maneuverability is also illustrated by the position of the canard on the two planes: placed well in front of the fuselage on the Typhoon, they play the role of an additional control surface used to "steer" more quickly the nose of the plane to take the incidence. 
Conversely, the Rafale ducks are located very near the delta wing and are used primarily to pick up the airflow to slow up the loss of lift on the wing, thus giving the pilot a full control of the aircraft at low speeds. 

*A first indisputable skirmish*

The Armée de l' Air has been able to experience this superiority in dogfight in September 2009, during an exercise organized by the French and British headquarters, during a deployment on the Solenzara airbase in Corsica . 
Few days , the EC-1/7 stands next with the Royal Air Force transformation squadron on typhoons. The English have thought of everything, and introduce to the French pilots the simulated engagement patterns they wish to practice facing the Rafale. The French pilots push back a smile: the conditions of the exercice are, on paper, custom-made for the Typhoons , they plan within visual range fights , 1 vs 1, under 20,000 ft and at 350 knots. Whatever. The 'Provence' squadron takes up the gauntlet ... The 2 planes take off, then meet up at 18 000 ft to start the exercise. The aircraft are flying on the same trajectory with about 2 km of lateral separation. "Turn Away" with this announcement, the pilots turn 45 ° outward, to move away from each other. A few seconds later, the "turn in" and the planes turn toward each other to meet face-to-face in the sky. Once both aircraft is within visual range , its the ultimate ad: "Fight's on!". The first skirmish is indisputable. It need less than 40 seconds and only 3 crossing for the Rafale pilot to have its gun in firing position. However, the pilots flying the two planes are far from beginners. While the English is considered a Typhoon specialist in air-to-air, the "Provence" pilot has also a solid experience in within visual range combat. 

*Nine wins, one defeat* 

This initial result is not a fluke: the two next passes end also to the advantage of the Rafale. In total, 4 different engagements will take place in Corsica, for a total of 9 wins against 1 defeat for the french fighter. A nice demonstration of force that inspires the pilots the following moral: without mastery, power is nothing ... It is however an area where the Typhoon is victorious: the one of exports. While the Rafale is still looking for a first client, the Typhoon has already been sold to Saudi Arabia and Austria, and remains opposed to the Rafale in Switzerland and India. 





a typhoon in trouble

*Captured and google translated from:*
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4664/55922525.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1609/68450964.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/4281/14300019.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8599/76080829.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3302/40848172.jpg

*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS 
THANK U FOR INFO MATE & ALSO MOST IMPORTANLY FOR TRANSLATION *


----------



## ashok321

Rafale logo....


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AASM family*












*COURTESY: BLUE WINGS
THANK U MATE FOR THE PICS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*SOME HD PICS OF RAFALE*





































*COURTESY:Sergio
THANK U FOR THESE SUPERB PICS MATE *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DacterSaab

whats that ball like thing marked in red????


----------



## DrSomnath999

^^ thats damocles laser targeting pod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*End of the Novel*
*Correio Braziliense, June 8*
President Rousseff wants to put an end to the novel about the purchase of new fighter aircraft for the Air Force (FAB) during the visit of the new French president, Francois Hollande, Brazil. The Air Force technical studies have been completed.

Estimated at $ 5 billion, the bid is disputed by the Rafale aircraft , from the French Dassault, F/A-18 Super Hornet from Boeing, Gripen NG, Saab's Swedish. Hollande come to Brazil for the Rio +20 in the next 20 days and should clarify the final proposal and the new conditions of France during private meeting with Dilma.

Regarding the situation of the FAB, the Air Force had to move from Boa Vista to Santa Cruz Air Base, the state capital, the squadrons of F-5M (high performance) and Super Tucano (low performance) that guard airspace for Rio +20, in a radius of 50 kilometers around the River Center in Jacarepagua. The group also employ four AMX fighters, two F-5 Tiger aircraft radars and the base itself.
DefesaNet - F-X2 - Fim da novela?
*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS 
THANK U FOR INFO MATE *


----------



## DrSomnath999

*End of the Novel*
*Correio Braziliense, June 8*
President Rousseff wants to put an end to the novel about the purchase of new fighter aircraft for the Air Force (FAB) during the visit of the new French president, Francois Hollande, Brazil. The Air Force technical studies have been completed.

Estimated at $ 5 billion, the bid is disputed by the Rafale aircraft , from the French Dassault, F/A-18 Super Hornet from Boeing, Gripen NG, Saab's Swedish. Hollande come to Brazil for the Rio +20 in the next 20 days and should clarify the final proposal and the new conditions of France during private meeting with Dilma.

Regarding the situation of the FAB, the Air Force had to move from Boa Vista to Santa Cruz Air Base, the state capital, the squadrons of F-5M (high performance) and Super Tucano (low performance) that guard airspace for Rio +20, in a radius of 50 kilometers around the River Center in Jacarepagua. The group also employ four AMX fighters, two F-5 Tiger aircraft radars and the base itself.
DefesaNet - F-X2 - Fim da novela?
*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS 
THANK U FOR INFO MATE *


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM AIR & COSMOS MAGAZINE MAR 2012*







> *Who could work with Dassault ?*
> *Air & Cosmos , march 9*
> 
> To fulfill the conditions of the MoD in matter of offsets, Dassault Aviation will not only work with large state firms like HALand Bharat Electronics, the champion of Indian radars. The MoD wants also to promote the industrial private sector. Its agency for offsets, the Dofa, has referenced fifty players capable of producing equipment or systems for the Indian Rafale. These include Bharat Heavy Electricals, a diversified group which manufactures flight simulators and avionics, Larsen & Toubro (sensors, radars ...), Samtel (cockpit equipment, navigation), the latter being a partner of Thales for renovation of the Indian Mirage 2000 through a JV. There are also Alpha-ITL Electro Optics and Memory Electronics, which manufactures optronic equipment, or groups not necessarily specialists in matter of defense, like Reliance (who just signed an agreement with Dassault), Mahindra & Mahindra and Tata Power. The latter has created a division in combat systems and data link. Without forgetting ECIL, which manufactures joysticks and black boxes, or Precision Electronics, specialist in cabling.
> In contrast, the Dofa list has few industrial specialized in aerostructures: there is Aurora Integrated Systems and Infra Polytec. Logically, this area is the prerogative of HAL.



Captured and google translated from A&C 2303, page 13




> *Indian Rafale: how Dassault is preparing:*
> *Air & Cosmos , March 9*
> 
> The manufacturer has six to eight months to prove it can meet the requirements of the Indian authorities in matter of offsets and technology transfers. A short delay , especially as the local industry has still many gaps to fill.
> 
> There was contained joy, last January 31, when the Indian Ministry of Defence (MoD) has announced the selection of the Rafale to equip the Indian Air Force with 126 multimission fighters. The famous MMRCA contract. But the next day, gravity took over at St. Cloud, headquarters of Dassault Aviation. And for good reason. If the manufacturer of the Rafale and its partners Thales and Safran, want to sign a contract in good and due form, they must prove that they can transfer to the Indian industry 50% of this contract, which would amount between 12 and 15 billion dollars according to various estimations. So, 6 to 7 billion in offsets and technology transfer to find before next fall! This is a record, commensurate to the contract. Only the first 18 Rafale will be built in France. The following 108 should be built by the Indian aeronautic's national champion, Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), a state corporation. Dassault must not miss the boat. "It's a big reference for French industry and for us, it will represent about 20 million euros in turnover by plane, "emphasizes Jean-Paul Herteman, CEO of Safran, during the presentation of the results of the group, last February 23.
> 
> *The Indians landed at Dassault.*
> 
> But the Indians are in a hurry. The MoD announced its intention to sign a definitive contract eight months after the annoucement around September-October. " Since the beginning of February, Indians have sent their best staff in St. Cloud, dozens of brilliant graduates to form working groups with Dassault teams "said a source familiar with the matter. On the French manufacturer side, it is logically Eric Trappier, Dassault director for international affairs, the man of all the negotiations when it comes to export the Rafale , which took things in hand, in conjunction with the technical direction and the management of industrial affairs.
> Concurrently, an ad hoc committee will coordinate and centralize the Franco-Indian work , including members like Jean-Marc Gasparini, head of the Rafale program, and representatives of Thales and Safran. On the Indian side, HAL will be the main interlocutor of Dassault.
> Naturally, the idea is not to formalize all the offset volume in the smallest details. It would be an impossible mission in such a short time. In this preliminary phase, HAL and Dassault will list all the fields, module per module, where technology transfers are possible, and will establish priorities and a timetable. Then they will give everything a value [price] and sign partnerships with Indian companies. The aircraft and its 30,000 main components will be dissected to identify transferable parts, subassemblies and equipment : from elements of the fuselage to the landing gear, through pipes or embedded systems.
> There is plenty to do , the French fighter aircraft contains for example 25 kilometers of cabling and 300,000 rivets! The goal, in a first step, is to define compensation directly related to the Rafale program. Indirect offsets will come later. Concurrently, Dassault will turn on its supply chain: probably not all of the 500 concerned companies, but rather the 250 to 300 most important . "We have not yet been approached by Dassault, but we expect it. This is to Dassault to conduct these first discussions," said Francois Bertrand, president of the board of Latecoere, which manufactures the high back part of the Rafale.
> 
> *Engineering processes.*
> 
> Similarly, the manufacturer of St. Cloud will value all the industrial operations hidden but no less strategic in manufacturing an airplane: Process engineering, CAD, referentials of methods ... Finally, and this is not the smallest task to do for the working groups, they will set the price of licenses to be paid by Indian companies selected to have the right to manufacture a particular equipment. On the side of New Delhi, an actor will play an important role: The Defence Offset Facilitation Agency (DOFA). Created in 2006, this organization ,depending of the MoD, plays the role of interface between military, Indian industrialists and foreign suppliers.
> [...]























*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U MATE FOR INFO & MOST IMPORTANTLY FOR TRANSLATION*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air International, March 2012:*

*What happened over Lybia ? The Marine Nationale and operation Harmattan.*









































*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS

THANK U MATE FOR INFO*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S SENSOR FUSION CONCEPT*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

How many of these are we going to buy eventually ? 126 , 189 or 200 ?


----------



## sancho

nick_indian said:


> How many of these are we going to buy eventually ? 126 , 189 or 200 ?



126 + 60 to 70 rumored as optionals for IAF, 40 more are possible for IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM JANES DEFENCE WEEKLY JUNE 2012*









COURTESY:OLYBRIUS

THANK U FOR INFO MATE


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Pilots and planes, April 2011*










*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR INFO MATE*


----------



## sancho

Buddy, are you copying all posts from the Rafale thread now and spread them to all forums you are?


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> Buddy, are you copying all posts from the Rafale thread now and spread them to all forums you are?


WELL i have got the license from him, i had requested him to post in my forums ,but he said he couldnt, 
so best thing is to spread knowledge about rafale ,dont think i am posting to get cheap thanks but to spread knowledge 
THANK YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> WELL i have got the license from him, i had requested him to post in my forums ,but he said he couldnt,
> so best thing is to spread knowledge about rafale ,dont think i am posting to get cheap thanks but to spread knowledge
> THANK YOU



I was just wondering, because you started with your own summaries and graphics, but recently you just posting the same things from other forums.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Sagem Wins Contract for Mica Missile Infrared Seekers from MBDA*
Sagem (Safran group) today signed a contract with MBDA to supply nearly 200 infrared seekers for Mica air-to-air missiles.

Developed and produced by Sagem, the Mica IR seeker is a key to the missile&#8217;s operational effectiveness. Furthermore, the seeker also functions as a sensor providing tactical information to the flight crew, because of its high sensitivity, powerful imaging algorithms, bispectral imagery, automatic acquisition of all targets, ability to lock-on before or after firing, discrimination between targets and countermeasures.

Sagem produces Mica IR seekers in its Poitiers plant in France. The infrared system uses an array developed and produced by Sofradir, a jointly-owned company of Sagem and Thales
Sagem Wins Contract for Mica Missile Infrared Seekers from MBDA : Defense news


----------



## DrSomnath999

*First firing of the weapon system evaluation C135/Rafale/ASMPA*

Tuesday, June 19, 2012, the strategic air forces have carried out successfully, the first launch of assessing strengths (TEF) of the weapon system C135/Rafale/missile air medium-range ground improved (ASMPA) Representative operation of a real mission.






The crew of the fighter squadron 1/91 "Gascogne" took off from the airbase 113 Saint-Dizier. For five hours, the raid brought together all the important phases of flight: high altitude, low altitude penetration, terrain following, in-flight refueling tanker aircraft ... The C135 group AAR 2/91 "Britain" offers the endurance necessary to lengthen the strategic. After five hours of flight, the crew pulled the ASMPA (without nuclear warhead).

From the center "missile tests" of the Directorate General of Armaments (DGA) in Biscarrosse, the civil and military authorities have tracked the evolution of the missile which has complied in every respect, the expected flight profile. This complex operation that brings together staff and resources of the Air Force, the DGA, industrial MBDA, the Atomic Energy Commission and Alternative Energies and the Navy (for the surveillance of the area including sea) is a success that embodies the performance of this weapon system. Guarantees the credibility of the technical-operational airborne component, the EFT transaction demonstrates the ability of all of this strategic tool, technical and human resources, implementing the mission of nuclear deterrence provided continuously for nearly fifty years by strategic air forces.
Google*Traduction

*First firing of the weapon system evaluation C135/Rafale/ASMPA*

Tuesday, June 19, 2012, the strategic air forces have carried out successfully, the first launch of assessing strengths (TEF) of the weapon system C135/Rafale/missile air medium-range ground improved (ASMPA) Representative operation of a real mission.





The crew of the fighter squadron 1/91 "Gascogne" took off from the airbase 113 Saint-Dizier. For five hours, the raid brought together all the important phases of flight: high altitude, low altitude penetration, terrain following, in-flight refueling tanker aircraft ... The C135 group AAR 2/91 "Britain" offers the endurance necessary to lengthen the strategic. After five hours of flight, the crew pulled the ASMPA (without nuclear warhead).

From the center "missile tests" of the Directorate General of Armaments (DGA) in Biscarrosse, the civil and military authorities have tracked the evolution of the missile which has complied in every respect, the expected flight profile. This complex operation that brings together staff and resources of the Air Force, the DGA, industrial MBDA, the Atomic Energy Commission and Alternative Energies and the Navy (for the surveillance of the area including sea) is a success that embodies the performance of this weapon system. Guarantees the credibility of the technical-operational airborne component, the EFT transaction demonstrates the ability of all of this strategic tool, technical and human resources, implementing the mission of nuclear deterrence provided continuously for nearly fifty years by strategic air forces.
Google*Traduction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S FSO HAS AN UNDISCLOSED DETECTION RANGE OF 130 KM*
Flight testing of the Rafale's front sector optronics (FSO) system began in April, aboard the Dassault Mystere 20 "avion banc d'essai" testbed aircraft. It will be the first fully integrated optronic surveillance and tracking system installed on a European fighter aircraft. It is in some ways more advanced than equivalent systems in the USA, says programme manager Thomson Optronique.

Development has been held back because of the overall delays in the Rafale programme, but also because of the immense task of ensuring the system is fully integrated with the radar and electronic countermeasures to provide the multirole capability which is key to the Rafale.

The "eyes" of the FSO comprise the infrared system (on the right hand side) and TV/laser on the left, mounted on top of the nose, in front of the pilot. Thomson Optronique is responsible for overall integration and for the TV and laser ranging elements of the FSO, Sagem the infrared component. The signals from both devices are fed to a dedicated computer mounted directly below the scanners, between the radar and its processor.

The FSO provides air-to-air and air-to-surface surveillance. The air-to-air component and the air-to-surface is still under development. "The first flights we have made have given us good confidence in the system," says Thomson Optronique.





The FSO is slaved to the aircraft sensor system and can work either as a standalone sensor or in conjunction with any other sensor such as the radar, Spectra self-defence system, or missile seeker. It scans at the same angular speed and looks at the same area of sky or ground, according to the search/track mode set by the pilot. Interception, for example, requires a wide sweep, to look for targets, while combat sweeps involve smaller angles (the figures are classified).

The infrared scanner works in the 3-5mn and 8-12mn bands, providing a 3-5mn capability for the first time in the west, says Thomson Optronique commercial director Jean-Claude Vergnères. This wavelength provides "considerably better detection capability in humid conditions", he adds.

The TV provides tracking, identification and three-dimensional acquisition for weapons lock-on (using the laser ranging function). It has a narrow field-of-view of less than 1¼, for precision and high resolution (and therefore target identification) at long range.

Coupling of the FSO to the radar is set for 2001/2. The aim is to have the system up and running for installation in the F2 version of the Rafale by 2003, which will have air-to-air and air-to-ground capability. Full Rafale multirole capability comes with the F3 version, due to become available in 2006.



> *Thomson Optronique declines to give exact performance details of the FSO, but it is understood that at 20,000ft, for example, in air-to-air mode, the system will have an infrared detection capability of around 130knm, while laser ranging is possible out to about 33km, and the TV is capable of looking out to 45km.*



FSO images can be viewed on the mid-level display or either of the main cockpit displays. Radar and TV images cannot be mixed, although work is known to be under way on ways of fusing the two images. At present, however, only discrete images of either the radar, TV or infrared can be viewed. Selection of which screen provides the imagery is through the pilot's stick-mounted Hotas control.





Rafales will also be equipped with the Damocles infrared air-to-ground targeting and "pseudo-recognition" pod developed originally for the Mirage 2000-9 sold to the United Arab Emirates (in which application it is called the Shehab). The pod brings full air-to-ground capability for day/night targeting, the "pseudo-recognition" capability providing limited intelligence on the nature of the target. It is compatible with existing and all currently planned future weapons, including long-range laser and TV guided and inertial navigation/global positioning system-guided weapons and missile imagery seekers. For imagery weapons, due to the "very high image quality", the pod will provide the reference image for the seekers. It can either work autonomously or with a laser spot tracker. In self-designation mode the Damocles has a range of 30km at 20,000ft with a temperature differential of 2k. For INS/GPS it provides real-time identification of moving or fixed targets with three-dimensional localisation, with a claimed range of 40km at 25,000ft. The infrared camera works in the 3-5mn range, while the 300mJ laser provides illumination and range-finding
Seeker gets on track

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Weapons integration update*
Today, Jean-Marc Tanguy learned us that the Armée de l'Air is experimenting single-pilot procedures for the GBU-24 with the Rafale.






This work should be finalized in the coming days.

While some questioned the weapons integration works on Rafale, several articles in previous months revealed that GBU-49, AM-39, and GBU-24 integration were in fact quite advanced...

So, both GBU should be in service or will be in a few days, and we are still waiting for the qualification firing of AM-39.


Meanwhile, the Armée de l'Air talk about the first evaluation firing of the ASMP-A by a Rafale, after a 5 hours long flight, refueling, terrain following, etc. Successful, of course.







It is worth considering that while our first nuclear strike aircraft relied on 30 minutes of Mach 2 cruise to succeed, Mirage 2000N relied on terrain following, and Rafale improves this with a credible self-defence capability : while carrying its ASMP-A, Rafale still brings 6 Mica.
Rafale News: Weapons integration update

*France Eyes Sale of Missiles for U.S.-Made F-16 Fighters *
France's military procurement agency DGA is considering authorizing the sale by Sagem, a unit of French aerospace supplier Safran SA (SAF.FR), of its AASM air-to-ground missiles to equip the F-16 fighter made by Lockheed Martin Corp. (LMT) of the U.S., reports Les Echos, citing unnamed sources.

It says the proposal is unlikely to please Dassault Aviation (AM.FR) which makes the Rafale multi-role combat aircraft that competes with the F-16.

Sagem sells the AASM to foreign buyers in cooperation with MBDA, a missile maker whose shareholders include European Aeronautic Defence & Space Co NV (EAD.FR), BAE Systems PLC (BA.LN) and Finmeccanica SpA (FNC.MI).
France Eyes Sale of Missiles for U.S.-Made F-16 Fighters -Report

*Spanish and French Naval and air forces make joint exercices*
The aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle and the oil-tanker Meuse docked in Cartagena from 17 to 21 June, before beginning a series of maneuvers with the Spanish Navy and Air Force. This was the first time since his call to active duty in 2001, the Charles de Gaulle made a stopover in Spain.




Spanish delegation in front of a plane E2-C HawkEye. At bottom left, a fighter specializing in attacks at sea and ashore, SUPER-ETENDARD MODERNIZES. HE Ambassador of France, Bruno DELAYE. Armada: Fernando Zumalacárregui Luxan VA / CA FERREIRO Manuel SANCHEZ / CV Fernando MARTIN PAZ. Ejercito del Aire: Colonel Alberto Gallego GORDON. Against Admiral Bruno Deméocq / CV Olivier Lebas / Col Ludovic DUMONT

France's ambassador to Spain, Bruno Delaye, visited the aircraft carrier along with the cons-Admiral Deméocq Bruno, commander of the naval group. A visit to the aircraft carrier was organized for the press, Wednesday, June 20, and a cocktail on board, to which were invited many local and national personalities.

The aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle sailed Thursday, June 21 in the early hours of the morning to get into operational configuration. He has been joined by the frigate and the submarine that had stopped in the Balearics. The morning was devoted to the reconfiguration and operational preparedness trainings that began at 11:00. He was scheduled air raid attack on a British frigate which corsait off. Work combined with a frigate and a submarine Spanish was also performed.

Finally, the Ambassador and the delegation were able to attend the catapulting of a deck that ran to an air combat exercise with the Spanish Air Force. The French Rafale have demonstrated through EUROFIGHTER Spanish had taken off from the airbase of Albacete in Castile-La Mancha. After over an hour of exercises, where the "debriefing" were reported very good results given the level of Spanish crews, was carried to "pick up" aircraft, that is to say, the procedures 'landing. These very complex maneuvers requiring extreme precision of the pilots to land on a platform that moves constantly and extra compact dimensions.




Google Translate


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> It says the proposal is unlikely to please Dassault Aviation (AM.FR) which makes the Rafale multi-role combat aircraft that competes with the F-16.



On the contrary, any further export of AASM means higher production => lower unit cost. So when the Saudis takes AASM for their EFs, or any F16 customer take it for these fighters, it reduces the costs of operating Rafale and Dassault would be happy!


Btw, just checked the MP forum and it seems you have missed these more Indian related reports:



> *Rafale ready to take off in India!*
> 
> 
> Following the original request for proposals (RFP) issued in 2007, India announced just a few weeks ago that it intends to purchase 126 Rafale fighters from France. The definitive contract could be signed in 2012. Safran is a major contributor of systems and equipment to this new-generation multirole fighter. We asked Gérard Le Page, head of the Rafale program in India, to give us the contract background...



SAFRAN





> *Rafale M compatible with STOBAR carriers*
> 
> That may give the French fighter new opportunities for export. After studies and simulations, Dassault Aviation's engineers determined that the Rafale Marine is capable of taking off from aircraft carriers without catapults but with a ski-jump. For this, no change in structure would be needed for Rafale of French naval aviation, implemented with the Charles de Gaulle and using catapults. However , for the landing of the plane, an oblique track with strands arrest is needed.
> 
> For now, only Russia, China and India have, or will have, aircraft carriers with diving stop and strands. If , for the first two countries, the acquisition of Rafale is excluded, it is however a new opportunity for India. The latter, for now, plans to equip its two new aircraft carriers, and the Vikramaditya Vikrant, with Russian MiG-29K. But New Delhi is also in exclusive talks with Dassault Aviation to buy Rafale for its air force. The contract, which could be signed in the coming months, does not include naval aircraft. But if India wants, it may have an alternative to the MiG-29K, with the advantage of the homogeneity of its future fleet. For now, no application has been made in this direction, but the option is technically ok what is good to know....



Mer et Marine : Le Rafale Marine compatible avec les porte-avions dotés de tremplin


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM FLIGHT INTERNATIONAL JUNE 2011*































*PICS COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR INFO MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air@Cosmos : First AESA-equipped Rafale will reach the French Air Force in September*

The first Rafale team-AESA radar RBE2 Active Phased Array should finally win the airbase 118 Mont-de-Marsan in mid-September, when it was initially expected earlier in the summer. A delay that could be partly justified by the need for prior ownership by the DGA Istres, before the aircraft will be paid for experimentation within the EC-5/330 "Silver Coast "Centre of military air experiences (EHIC). 

An experimental site operational approximately 18 months then will open to clear the performance of the new radar and draft the concepts of employment. With twice the range in air-air compared to RBE2-PESA, the'' EASA impose indeed to review some concepts of commitment, while anticipating the arrival of the future long-range missile Meteor which enable EASA to fully exploit the performance. 

The device in question - the C137 car - is being completed at Dassault Aviation, in Merignac. If the sensors will be well equipped aircraft of the future fourth generation unit (AESA radar, OSF-IT, DDM-NG), the Rafale is in fact a plane of the third tranche. But its equipment had been ordered under the contract "roadmap" of 2006, which financed most of the configuration of the fourth installment - essentially the EFSA - to support exports. The Air Force should continue to receive PESA radar equipped aircraft until the end about 2013, and declare an initial operational implementation of EASA early 2014.




Google*Traduction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RNAS Yeovilton Air Day 2012:*




*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR INFO MATE*


----------



## sancho

Since we have no MMRCA thread anymore...

...one Rafale M crashed in a training mission with USN yesterday. The pilot ejected safely and was picked up by a SAR helicopter. The reason for the crash is not known yet, but it's the fourth lost Rafale for French navy (2 x caused by pilots, 1 x by technical problem, 1 x ?).


----------



## Hulk

Rafale will give major punch to IAF. Cannot wait for it to start induction.


----------



## sancho

indianrabbit said:


> Rafale will give major punch to IAF. Cannot wait for it to start induction.



True, but more important is the rapid induction of AWACS and the FGFA developments. The one to take us out of the disadvantage wa have currently, the other to have a new gamechanger.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> True, but more important is the rapid induction of *AWACS* and the FGFA developments. The one to take us out of the disadvantage wa have currently, the other to have a new gamechanger.



don't know where the deal for additional AWACS to be procured from Israel have gone?? I thought we were purchasing 2 more, also we have to make the decision fast since even Pakistan is moving forward on this & may defeat India in this field let alone China + what about air to air refuellers.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*DEBUNKING OF A RETARD CHINESE MEMBER'S SLANDER AGAINST RAFALE'S STEALTH*





*1) drop tank is not stealthy*

Ans:Rafale has a CFT config 
*CFT :*




http://www.defense-aerospace.com/dae/sponsors/sponsor_rafale/img/fox3_2.pdf 

*2) Refueling probe is not stealthy*

Ans: Refueling probe is covered in RAM and angled for RCS reduction





*3) partial S -duct is partially stealthy*

Ans:Rafale's kidney shaped Inlets & s duct hide the turbines as much as possible from frontal radar reflection & exposes very negliglbe turbine surface 






*4) IRST is not stealthy*

Ans:IRST surface is covered in gold shield which reflects very less radar energy.






*5) Lack of RAM coating is not stealthy*

Ans:The entire surface of the plane is covered in RAM coating
http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_4.pdf

*6)Rounded air ducts are not stealthy*

Ans:Air ducts are tucked under the fuselage which hide inlets from top down radar

*7) metal framed canopy & clear glass canopy is not stealthy*




Ans:The internals of the cockpit are RCS shaped as well as the canopy containing gold and RAM coat on the mounts which reflects very less radar reflection
http://www.airframer.com/direct_detail.html?company=110887

*8)Round shielding to hide canard gap is not stealthy*

Ans: Canard roots are not rounded at all & those are part of spectra EW suite
http://www.dassault-aviation.com/fi...teur/AUTRES_DOCS/Fox_three/Fox_Three_nr_1.pdf

*9) Round (non-shaped) nose is an excellent radar reflector*

Ans:Nose area is reduced by its very nature of less surface area roughly tringular in cross section, & has RAM coating & along with saw tooth pattern in it's surface.





*10) Uneven underside is not stealthy*
Ans: it has RAM coating along with Saw tooth pattern covered in it's underside fuselarge





*11)For Rest other points like
a)flat pylon b)round sensor pod c)gap between airduct & fuselarge d)thick bridge between fuselarge & canard*

Ans:Rafale was not designed as 5th generation jet, RCS reduction effort was aimed at cancelling hot spots and IR signatures.
but it has revolutionary SPECTRA EW suite along with the help of recently inducted RBE 2 aesa radar which can be easily used to do electronical jamming of enemy's radar waves either from AIR,SEA or LAND .which can make it survivable in facing future threats.

http://www.thalesgroup.com/Press_Releases/Documents/aerospace_pr_Rafale_press_kit_131109/

plus you never know enclosed weapon pods may also be developed in future as it's still in sketches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Broccoli

What are those little saw tooth's helping (marketing ploy?) when you have these things sticking out of fuselage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

Broccoli said:


> What are those little saw tooth's helping (marketing ploy?) when you have these things sticking out of fuselage.


PLZ use ur commonsense that Rafale is never designed as a 5th gen stealth fighter ,but it is far stealthier than all 4th gen fighters 
available now.Those points which u pointout in ur pics are far negligible when u compare other big points mentioned in the prevoius pics regarding rafale's stealth & arrester hook is only for naval
version not airforce one.
If u have some knowledge about stealth then u would understand the importance of saw tooth design in a plane which ur terming as "marketting ploy". Rafale at the end would obviously rely on 
it's spectacular Electronic warfare suite (SPECTRA)for electronic jamming to survive against all future threat.


BTW Off topic ???
Every country does aggresive marketting of it's product ,so why point out a single country.Huh???


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM COMBAT AIRCRAFT MONTHLY AUGUST 2012*












*PICS COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR PICS MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

2007
Rafale crashes in central France, pilot killed

A two-seat Dassault Rafale B crashed late on 6 December in the central region of France, killing the pilot.

The French air force confirms the crash occurred at 6:20 pm during a training flight with the aircraft unarmed. The cause of the crash remains under investigation, but the air force issued a brief statement.

&#8220;The aircraft flew a 4,000m vertical descent before crashing in the inhabited area,&#8221; the statement says.

The incident is believed to be the first crash of the Rafale, which entered operational service in 2004. The Rafale B is the two-seat version.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/rafale-crashes-in-central-france-pilot-killed-220161/


2009
Rafale jet crash 'likely caused' by mid-air collision 

Searchers have found pieces of the two French Rafale fighter jets that crashed into the Mediterranean during a test flight on Thursday. Naval officials believe the crash was probably caused by a mid-air collision. 

Rafale jet crash 'likely caused' by mid-air collision - FRANCE 24


2010
Crash of a Rafale M, the pilot is safe

The defense journalist Jean-Dominique Merchet has revealed, on his blog Secret Defense, that a Rafale M of the CdG has crashed today, 100 km off the cost of Pakistan.
The Rafale would have had a problem during its transit to its patrol zone, forcing the pilot to go back to the CdG. unfortunately, he was not able to land and had to eject near the aircraft carrier. He has been picked up alive by the "Pedro" safety helicopter of the board (An Alouette III or a Dauphin). The exact cause(s) of the crash are not known yet.

Rafale News: Crash of a Rafale M, the pilot is safe


2010
Rafale Fighter crash near Pakistan 

Le ministère de la Défense annonce, ce dimanche 28 novembre, qu'"en début d'une mission d'appui aérien en Afghanistan, un pilote de Rafale qui opérait depuis le porte-avions Charles de Gaulle, s'est éjecté de son avion en mer, au large du Pakistan. Le pilote a été immédiatement récupéré par l'hélicoptère en charge de la sécurité des opérations aériennes. Il est indemne et actuellement pris en charge par l'équipe médicale du bord.

L'avion de combat Rafale F3, s'est abîmé en mer non loin du porte-avions, dans la zone d'opérations du groupe aéronaval située à plus de 100 km des côtes pakistanaises. Une enquête est en cours pour déterminer les circonstances de l'accident", précise le ministère.

Cet accident est le quatrième impliquant un Rafale, fleuron de l'aéronautique française, produit par Dassault. Il intervient alors que des négociations sont en cours avec le Brésil et les Emirats arabes unis, qui envisagent d'acheter l'avion.

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises-finance/industrie/aeronautique-defense/20101128trib000576964/accident-de-rafale-au-large-du-pakistan.html


2012
Rafale Fighter crash in the Mediterranean sea, the pilot ejected.

Un Rafale s&#8217;est crashé au large des côtes espagnoles. Le pilote a été récupéré et pris en charge à bord du porte-avions Charles-de-Gaulle.

Méditerranée. Crash d


----------



## sancho

Some interesting news from the Rafale newsblog:









> *GBU-24 trials*
> A nice picture of the Rafale M02 about to land on the CdG during the GBU-24 carrier trial that took place last May 2012 (campaign CDG 8).






> *M24 crash due to F-18 exhaust*
> According to the last issue of Air&Cosmos, the Rafale M24 that was lost on July 2 during a BFM exercise would have been caught in the F-18 exhaust flux it was fighting with. The hot and turbulent air from the Hornet engines would have disturbed the pressure and temperature sensors of the Rafale leading to incoherent data transfert to the flight control system. Air&Cosmos put forward the hypothesis that the incoherent flight data could have triggered a flat spin forcing the pilot to eject at 3000 ft.






> *Agile Release Capability*
> The Rafale is extending the release envelope of its Air to ground weapons. In February 2012, The Rafale C101 conduced high speed releases of inert GBU-12 bombs under G loads at the Dassault test facility (Cazaux). During the 3 flights, 6 tests were performed using high speed digital cameras, and wireless acceleration sensors on the bombs.
> Similar trials are planed for the AASM missile as part as the ARC (Agile Release Capability) contract.



Rafale News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

]*Rafale sets the pace for fast jets*
FRENCH Air Force pilot Capt Michael Brocard is back in the skies above RAF Fairford to put the Rafale fast jet through its paces.

Last year he won the trophy for the best solo jet demonstration and among the aircraft vying with him for top honours this year is an RAF Typhoon, a Swedish Gripen and a Russian Yak-130.

Did you always want to be a fast jet pilot?

I really love the film The Right Stuff, about American test pilots and the formation of America's Space Programme so I have always wanted to be a fighter pilot, to fly fast, high and to pull many Gs.

What is the most difficult manoeuvre?

*To pilot the Rafale with precision. When you are pulling more than 10G, the force on your body is immense.*

Which other fast jet is the stiffest competition?

The Typhoon is very impressive and very powerful while the F/A-18 is also impressive.

Which other fast jet would you like?

I would like to fly as many other fast jets as possible. Fighter pilots are always curious about each other's aircraft.

Rafale sets the pace for fast jets | This is Gloucestershire


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S PICTURE OF THE DAY*


----------



## arp2041

DrSomnath999 said:


> *RAFALE'S PICTURE OF THE DAY*



*RAFALE'S PICTURE OF THE NIGHT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale Transformation Squadron increases training capacity with Thales simulators*




Farnborough  Thales announces the acceptance by the French defence procurement agency (DGA) of the upgrade to the F3.2 standard of the first two Rafale simulator cabins at the simulation centre in Saint-Dizier. The Rafale Transformation Squadron in Saint-Dizier, which has a total of four cabins, provides training on the Rafale for French Air Force and Navy pilots, offering them a very high level of training in a complex tactical environment.

This upgrade will improve the instruction and training provided to prepare this squadron for the following missions of the Rafale F3:

air-to-sea attack with the AM39 anti-ship missile
reconnaissance with the Reco-NG pod
air support with the Damocles laser targeting pod
nuclear deterrence with the ASMP/A enhanced medium-range air-to-ground missile

The Rafale simulation centre in Landivisiau, which has two simulators, will be upgraded to the F3.2 standard in the summer of 2013.

As the European leader in simulation solutions for the Armed Forces, Thales has been developing training solutions for more than 50 years and offers a broad portfolio of systems from tactical trainers to high-fidelity simulators for numerous platforms. More than 160 military aircraft simulators in 30 countries rely on high-performance systems designed by Thales.
Rafale Transformation Squadron increases training capacity with Thales simulators - Thales Group


----------



## Che Guevara

*My Favorite *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Arrival of the first Rafale in Clermont-Ferrand*

On 12 July 2012, the industrial workshop of Aeronautics (IAA) in Clermont-Ferrand hosted the first fighter Rafale by air.





This results from the arrival of the Rafale contract to upgrade the Air Force, notified the school in February 2011. To date, these changes were made to work by a detachment of specialists Clermont Air Base 118 of Mont-de-Marsan. After an initial phase making skills, the Rafale car No. C106 becomes the first in a series of 52 aircraft to be modified on the industrial site of Clermont-Ferrand.

After the work given to the last standard of the top ten of Naval Aviation Rafale, started in November 2011, the focal area of &#8203;&#8203;the AIA on the aircraft type expands and confirms the major role of the establishment in the maintenance of the newest fleets of hosts.

The site of modification of the Rafale fleet had its beginnings in February 2011 on the airbase Mont-de-Marsan. Since then, thirteen had cars have been upgraded. Today, to help increase the pace and after a period of training to users, the first aircraft landed at the AIA Clermont-Ferrand. This starts a period of four years, will cover the Rafale two-seaters and single seaters.

The changes bring the Rafale enhanced capabilities in the areas of communications, interoperability and data exchange with ground troops.

The AIA Clermont-Ferrand is one of the sites of the aerospace industrial service (SIAé) with those of Bordeaux, Cuers-Pierrefeu Ambérieu, Brittany and central government in Paris.

The main tasks assigned to the AIA are conducted for the benefit of the French armed forces. They consist in the maintenance of aircraft (Mirage 2000, Mirage F1, AlphaJet, Transall, Puma, Gazelle), equipment maintenance and construction of renovations and modifications of aircraft and special facilities to the forces.
Google Traduction


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Bastille day, Rafale and Typhoon over Paris*
10:42am, July 14th 2012, as part of the first bastille day parade of French President François Hollande, 2 Royal Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon flew along side 2 Rafale of the French Air Force.
Those Typhoon came from the n°29 squadron based at Coningsby.




No less than 8 Rafale flew this year over the Champs Elysées in all the fighting formations of the aerial parade, illustrating the total versatility reached by the jet in 2012:

reconnaissance / anticipation :





Prevention :





Dissuasion :





Protection :





Intervention :





*Pictures of the parade*










Rafale News: Bastille day, Rafale and Typhoon over Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajib

Rafel+SU-30 MKI is becoming too heavy to PAF.Friendship with USA is no more.Who will balnce it ?50 JF-17..Not sure.War will be there IAF-PAF when cultivated terrorism reachs its threshold.Hope once nato leave AF.lets see.


----------



## sancho

Olybrius found an interesting Janes report:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

^^^ lollzz
u beat me i just gonna post it
any ways good info did u see that they are discussing weapon's package from MBDA & sagem most probably meteor & hammer i think


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> ^^^ lollzz
> u beat me i just gonna post it
> any ways good info did u see that they are discussing weapon's package from MBDA & sagem most probably meteor & hammer i think



MICA ans Scalp should be in the package too!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Indias BEL moves to establish radar JV with Thales in line with MMRCA requirements*





Indias state-run Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has moved to establish a joint venture (JV) with French firm Thales to develop and produce radars for the Indian defence market. The JV has been under consideration for several years, although renewed impetus is likely to have been provided by Indias selection earlier in 2012 of the Dassault Rafale for its Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) programme
Indias BEL moves to establish radar JV with Thales in line with MMRCA requirements | Odin Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Firemaster



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassaults Great Expectations*


PARIS  Dassault Aviation expects Frances portion of the companys annual revenues to be cut in half  to around 10 percent  as the government slashes defense, sales of business jets recover, and an expected Indian export win for the Rafale fighter brings in foreign revenue, Executive Chairman Charles Edelstenne said July 26.
Frances share of Dassaults sales consists mainly of the Rafale jet fighter, delivered at an agreed rate of 11 aircraft a year.

That annual rate  one per month with a break for the August holiday period  was deemed to be the minimum to keep the production line open and keep the 500 companies in the supply chain working.
Over the next three or so years, the French share of sales will likely fall to 10 percent from the present 20, Edelstenne said during a news conference on the companys first-half sales.

The first factor, a drop in French military spending, is certain, he said.
A second factor is a potential recovery in the market for business jets, notably in the United States, which has the worlds largest fleet of small aircraft and which will gradually undergo a renewal of that fleet. Dassault builds the Falcon business jet.


And third, there are good hopes of winning the Indian contract for Rafale, Edelstenne said.
Dassaults forecast for a pickup in business aviation is realistic and the overall financial results were good, a market analyst said.

A recovery in civil aviation is what we have, too, said Yan Derocles, analyst at French brokerage Oddo.
On the whole, Dassaults financial results were good, and a delay of a few weeks for delivery of two Rafales to the French authorities did not pose a problem, Derocles said.
*It will take around three years to ramp up production for the Rafales expected to be bought under the Indian program to acquire 126 medium-range multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA). India selected Dassault for exclusive negotiations in January after eliminating the Eurofighter Typhoon on cost grounds.*


Of the Indian contract negotiations, Edelstenne said, Its taking its normal course.
Asked whether the abrupt departure of Yves Blanc  until recently the head of international development at the Direction Générale de lArmement procurement office  would affect export campaigns of the Rafale, Edelstenne said, No.

In India, Defence Ministry sources affirmed that Blancs departure would have no effect on the MMRCA negotiations.
The officials who drafted the French defense budget assumed the Rafale would sell abroad, but as customers have so far failed to sign up, the French government has had to buy the annual 11 units at an estimated 800 million euros ($983 million).

If India does purchase the Rafale, that will allow France to reduce its share of jets, but it is unclear what level that will be, Edelstenne said.
France has maintained defense spending, but cuts are expected.
President François Hollande on July 13 appointed Jean-Marie Guéhenno as head of a team to draft a white paper on defense and national issues, which will set strategic objectives of the new French administration.
That document will feed into drawing up next years budget and the new multiyear military budget law. The Defense Ministry must negotiate with the Finance Ministry, and the prime minister will act as referee.
Edelstenne said he was not very optimistic, as the defense minister has already said there is a 3 billion to 4 billion euro funding shortfall.

Asked what he hoped to see in the new defense budget, Edelstenne said development of new equipment, funding of studies, development of future Rafale standards.

The French Senates foreign affairs, defense and armed forces committee said in a July 25 statement that military spending should not fall below 1.5 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) as the present capabilities are on the border of insufficiency.

France spends about 2 percent of GDP on defense, in line with NATO recommendations.
Government leaders have shown political support for arms exports.
There is a determination to support exports by this government, Edelstenne said. I have simply observed, at the political level, each time our highest political representatives met politicians from prospect countries, they raised the subject of exports.

Whatever the complexion of the government, not to support exports would be suicidal, he said. I have no doubt [of] the French governments support for exports.
As for his successor, Edelstenne said a decision will be made at the end of the year, as he is reaching the statutory retirement age.

On the financials, Dassault reported a first-half net profit of 179 million euros, compared with 94 million a year ago, up 91 percent. That excluded its 26 percent stake in electronics company Thales.
The net profit margin was 9.3 percent of sales, excluding the Thales stake, compared with 7.1 percent.
Operating profit was 244 million euros, up from 99 million euros, helped by increased sales. The operating profit margin was 12.7 percent.

Sales totaled 1.9 billion euros, up from 1.32 billion euros a year ago. That was comparable to the levels seen in 2010, before a drop in Falcon deliveries hit revenues. The company has delivered 34 Falcons so far, compared with 19. Exports made up 77 percent of sales.

Orders totaled 1.42 billion euros, compared with 953 million, 74 percent of which were in civil aircraft, with 25 Falcon contracts versus 22 a year ago.
Military orders grew to 376 million euros against 147 million, helped by an NH90 helicopter flight simulator contract awarded to the Sogitec subsidiary. The order book stood at 8.2 billion euros.

The net cash position rose to 3.7 billion euros from 3.3 billion.
The company completed repayment of 400 million euros debt taken up to buy the stake in Thales.

Dassaults Great Expectations | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Combat Aircraft Monthly, September 2012:*





COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AN AWESOME VIEW OF RAFALE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Firemaster

DrSomnath999 said:


> *AN AWESOME VIEW OF RAFALE*


Nice click
dil khush kardiya


----------



## sancho

> *Lohegaon airfield upgrade from November*
> 
> ...On the Indo-French Rafale deal, Browne said that the bilateral negotiation process is now half-way through and is expected to pick up later this month. &#8220;*I have flown the aircraft and we all are satisfied and happy with the aircraft*. We hope the deal will be completed by the end of the financial year.&#8221;



Lohegaon airfield upgrade from November | idrw.org


----------



## sancho

*Rafale at Russian Air Forces 100th Anniversary AirShow*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*What French nuclear missile for 2035?*

The subject is sensitive, and the slightest disclosure generally arouses the ire of the Directorate General of Armaments (DGA). However, a recent report by the Defence Committee of the Senate on the future of the French nuclear forces some elements official book about the studies underway to replace the ramjet missile ASMP-A, developed by MBDA and carried by the Mirage 2000N and Rafale B Strategic Air Forces (SAF) and the Rafale M naval nuclear force (Fanu). 

The document states that two lines of research are pursued in parallel by ONERA and MBDA. The first is a "ramjet missile which will double the current performance of the ASMP-A", which is currently being studied under a PEA called Camosis. The document adds that this project builds on the work already done by ONERA under the research program in March. This was a study of a cell called "lenticular", with a ramjet Mach 4/5 powered by a fuel high density boron, and needed to increase the cruising speed and altitude maximum of the craft relative to a missile ASMP class.





Artist's concept of Mars, after a presentation of the ONERA



The other line of research, report senators, provides a super ramjet supersonic missile, studied under the PEA Prometheus, "with flight test demonstrator LEA in 2014-2015," added the parliamentarians. This project would quadruple the current performance of the ASMP-A, with a maximum speed of about Mach 7 or Mach 8.
These two research programs are driven by the DGA Horus management unit in charge of missile projects air-ground nuclear, "special transport" but also strategic communications. As such, the Senate report also reveals that the current system Syderec System (Last Resort), recently relocated to Avord, to be replaced by 2020.
The senators added that to ensure the overall coherence of the French deterrent, the architecture of the successor of the ASMP-A should be decided in 2016, for possible commissioning in 2035. To date, approximately 10% of upstream research in the nuclear field are devoted to air-to-ground, against 40% for ballistic missiles and for both SSBNs and nuclear propulsion. 






Google Translate


----------



## david blain




----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault Rafale C 134 , Zhukovsky airshow:*
















*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Nation Shield journal , August 2012:*





*COURTESY: OLYBRIOUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## Gessler

It seems Russians also love the Rafale


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

In case somebody is interested:



> Rafale on Facebook
> For those who use Facebook, all Rafale squadrons have a page on which they publish many beautiful pictures, and some news.



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Escadron-de-Chasse-17-Provence/368316243191122

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Escadron-de-chasse-01091-Gascogne/181489121924508

https://www.facebook.com/RegimentDeChasse230NormandieNiemen

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flottille-11F-Traditions-des-Furieux-/202175033143440

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> In case somebody is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Escadron-de-Chasse-17-Provence/368316243191122
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Escadron-de-chasse-01091-Gascogne/181489121924508
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RegimentDeChasse230NormandieNiemen
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Flottille-11F-Traditions-des-Furieux-/202175033143440



The IAF really needs to up its game on the PR front and the Indian forces as a whole. Compared to the content avalible online for most leading armies India is seriously lagging. MoD is too secretive and I want more!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> The IAF really needs to up its game on the PR front and the Indian forces as a whole. Compared to the content avalible online for most leading armies India is seriously lagging. MoD is too secretive and I want more!!



Much more interesting are the articles and reports that the French MoD or navy brings out every now and then on their sites. Often with high quality pics too and that is something that I miss at Indian forces wrt PR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Che Guevara



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Rafale M load configs* 

Rafale News: Rafale M configurations


*Rafale pictures from Alexandre Paringaux *

Rafale News: Rafale pictures from Alexandre Paringaux

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

*Flight International on MMRCA*












Credits to Olybrius of the MP Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Drag-one

I like that Airfighter with two engines. Its better then Eurofighter and f16 I wish that Azerbaijan buys something like this. I think India did good job.


----------



## Jason bourne

*News from Air & Cosmos :

-Indian negotiations are progressing relatively fast with about half of the mandatory point settled. The confidence that the deal could be signed is such that HAL is preparing a 108M$ investment to manufacture/assemble the rafale.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Great Rafale pics by Fox3shots:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arp2041

^^^ Doc ab pic se kuch nahi hoga. We need the real thing mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Press: Algeria will buy 80 Rafale fighter and French Mirage 2000-9*

Algeria: The Algerian regime has scheduled for next 5 years, the acquisition of 80 fighter jets, a large number of drones, missile and remote sensing equipment.






The Algerian Ministry of Defence, scheduled for next 5 years, the purchase of 80 fighter jets to replace Mig 21 and 23 Russian-made army Algerian air, pending removal Service.






According to the Algerian daily El Khabar reported that this information in its Wednesday edition, experts Algerian military, would, United Arab Emirates moved to, to consider a fleet of Mirage 2000-9 UAE French, whether it's golf sets sale. 

*Algerian military would lean also the flagship of the French arms, the Rafale *to the point of first contact on the subject, would have made &#8203;&#8203;a fair margin of air between the ANP and the French manufacturer Dassault . 

Note that the Algerian Air Force has 250 Russian planes, bombers, fighters and multi-role, including Su-24 , MiG-29 or Su-30 MKA . 

The newspaper also said that the U.S. government had lifted its embargo on arms sales to Algeria, and willing to sell Predator drones, and a variety of ground to air missiles, radars and other equipment for early detection. 

The lifting of the U.S. embargo would have operated at the same time the announcement of the allocation of U.S. military aid to Tunisia , says El Khabar .
Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Che Guevara

DrSomnath999  IDF ka maal PDF may....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2326, Sept 14:*






*M88 trial by fire*

- Good performances in Lybia
- The TCO pack (M88 4E) gives 60% more potential (lifetime) to the most fragile spare parts of the engine
- Other improvements are planned (new turbine technology)
- Discussions are underway with India (GTRE + an unnamed manufacturer)









*Development of a new superalloy for the M88's high pressure parts*
http://imageshack.us/a/img41/1621/ac3oz.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img822/9501/ac4wz.jpg

*Rafale M intensive agenda*





*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## Gessler

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Press: Algeria will buy 80 Rafale fighter and French Mirage 2000-9*
> 
> Algeria: The Algerian regime has scheduled for next 5 years, the acquisition of 80 fighter jets, a large number of drones, missile and remote sensing equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algerian Ministry of Defence, scheduled for next 5 years, the purchase of 80 fighter jets to replace Mig 21 and 23 Russian-made army Algerian air, pending removal Service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Algerian daily El Khabar reported that this information in its Wednesday edition, experts Algerian military, would, United Arab Emirates moved to, to consider a fleet of Mirage 2000-9 UAE French, whether it's golf sets sale.
> 
> *Algerian military would lean also the flagship of the French arms, the Rafale *to the point of first contact on the subject, would have made &#8203;&#8203;a fair margin of air between the ANP and the French manufacturer Dassault .
> 
> Note that the Algerian Air Force has 250 Russian planes, bombers, fighters and multi-role, including Su-24 , MiG-29 or Su-30 MKA .
> 
> The newspaper also said that the U.S. government had lifted its embargo on arms sales to Algeria, and willing to sell Predator drones, and a variety of ground to air missiles, radars and other equipment for early detection.
> 
> The lifting of the U.S. embargo would have operated at the same time the announcement of the allocation of U.S. military aid to Tunisia , says El Khabar .
> Google Translate



MMRCA decision seems to have influenced a couple of countries nicely. Yes! Algeria go for Raffy!


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> MMRCA decision seems to have influenced a couple of countries nicely. Yes! Algeria go for Raffy!



Don't think that has anything with the Indian decision, but with the French trying to find a customer for UAEs Mirage fighters. Without a customer that buys them, the UAE won't buy Rafale and that could be the real game changer for Rafale, because Algeria, Qatar or Kuwait might follow and buy the same version.
An Indian decision on the other side might influence Malaysia towards Rafale, which would be good as well.


----------



## sancho

> *Rafale and Typhoon pilots switching planes*
> 
> As announced a few weeks ago, a French Air Force Rafale pilot and a RAF Typhoon pilot are about to exchange their fighter jet.
> 
> Captain Marc-Antoine Gerard who is flying the Rafale since 2008 will therefore be integrated in an RAF Typhoon squadron while lieutenant Matt Johnstone will spend 2 years at the Normanadie Niemen squadron (Mont de Marsan Air Base)...



Rafale News: Rafale and Typhoon pilots switching planes




















Rafale e Tyhpoon voando juntos sobre a Escócia, com altos oficiais | Poder Aéreo - Informação e Discussão sobre Aviação Militar e Civil


----------



## arp2041

^^^ but that doesn't mean switching the L1 in MMRCA


----------



## sancho

> *Rafale new camo*
> 
> The Normandie-Niémen will celebrate its 70th anniversary. For this occasion, one Rafale (118-IX) has been decorated.



Rafale News: Rafale new camo



















(last one with 2000lb GBU 24)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

*1st pics of Rafale C137 ...C137 the 1st serial production Rafale delivered with AESA, DDM/NG , OSF/IT (F30-04T)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

It surprises me the FrAF still doesn't use HMDS for their Rafales.


----------



## sancho

> *In The press, Air & Cosmos article about Military engines*
> 
> In its last issue published on Friday september 14th, Air & Cosmos revealed several interresting facts about the Rafale new M88-4E in a special article about military engines...
> 
> ...Improved NATO Tactical Air Cycle (number of actions on the throttle) : up to 4000 cycles instead of 2500c previoulsy.
> 
> Lifespan of maintenance intensive parts increased by 60%...
> 
> ...*New evolutions planed on the high pressure turbine (results of the Theo program) to increase the engine thrust (for 2015)*...
> 
> ...*Talks on the Kaveri using High pressure part of the M88 still going on*.
> 
> *Technology transfers to the Indian Industry in preparation to allow india to produce the M88 engine*



Rafale News: In The press, Air & Cosmos article about Military engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

nice thread alot of info on Rafale....keep sharing and also do share about other weapon systems with the same detail ..


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*French Navy Rafale M test fires a live AM39 Block2 Mod2 Exocet Anti-ship missile for the first time*





The Rafale M27 conducted the first firing Exocet.

The Rafale M27 set yesterday in the Mediterranean first shot evaluation of the technical and operational AM39 Exocet missile from the aircraft carrier "Charles de Gaulle", which had sailed from Toulon yesterday. The machine has successfully fly on a target inflatable installed by site teams DGA missile tests in the Levant. The Exocet missile fired was a "good war," with its warhead.

This is the first time a Rafale belonging to the Naval Aviation proceeds to fire an Exocet missile. It was qualified on the Rafale in 2007 by the DGA, through the development of standard F3. This milestone paves the way for the next operational implementation of this capability in both fleets Rafale (11F and 12F) of Naval Aviation.

With the Rafale mission to attack the sea takes a new twist. The new vector makes it possible to engage targets naval discretion, including making use of the link 16. Coupled to performance (jamming and spoofing) Spectra system, this feature will allow the Navy to be even more effective in this mission, which historically is its core business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agent_47

In its last issue published on Friday september 14th, Air & Cosmos revealed several interresting facts about the Rafale new M88-4E in a special article about military engines.

16 M88-4E have been delivered so far
20% of the engine is modified compared to the previous version (M88-2E4)
Improved NATO Tactical Air Cycle (number of actions on the throttle) : up to 4000 cycles instead of 2500c previoulsy.
Lifespan of maintenance intensive parts increased by 60%
All M88 engines delivered so far could be upgraded to -4E standard within 4-5 years
New evolutions planed on the high pressure turbine (results of the Theo program) to increase the engine thrust (for 2015)
The assembly of a M88 takes 36 days
300 M88 delivered to the French Air Force and Navy
Talks on the Kaveri using High pressure part of the M88 still going on.
*Technology transfers to the Indian Industry in preparation to allow india to produce the M88 engine*

Rafale News: In The press, Air & Cosmos article about Military engines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sudhir007

Dassault

*Dassault Aviation SA (AM)&#8217;s biggest corporate coup risks turning into a pyrrhic victory.*

The French company was chosen by India in January to supply at least 126 Rafale jets valued at $11 billion, the first export order for the warplane and a defeat for the Typhoon built by a group including European Aeronautic, Defence & Space Co. and BAE Systems Plc. (BA/) That loss helped bring EADS and BAE together to plot a merger that now threatens to corner Dassault.

Combining EADS and BAE would dwarf smaller European aerospace and defense rivals including Dassault, a company in which EADS owns a 46 percent non-voting right. Dassault Chief Executive Officer Charles Edelstenne and one of his most senior lieutenants, Eric Trappier, will meet French Economics Minister Pierre Moscovici today to seek assurance that Dassault doesn&#8217;t get crushed by a European defense champion in the making.

&#8220;There are big questions surrounding the fate of Dassault,&#8221; said Yan Derocles, an analyst at Oddo Securities in Paris. &#8220;If BAE joins EADS, Dassault may be marginalized.&#8221;

Dassault is a long-time rival to EADS both on export markets for fighter planes and more recently in the nascent market for unmanned aerial vehicles, or drones. Besides the Rafale warplane, Dassault makes Falcon business jets and space- rocket components. While the contract in India is still being negotiated, talks are &#8220;on course,&#8221; Sitanshu Kar, a spokesman for India&#8217;s defense ministry, said yesterday.

*Complicating Alliances*

An EADS-BAE marriage would complicate an alliance Dassault began forging with BAE after the French and U.K. governments agreed to cooperate more closely in 2010 on security issues. Dassault and BAE agreed to collaborate on intelligence gathering and unmanned combat drones, a business link Trappier helped establish. EADS failed in efforts to market a drone called the Talarion to European governments.

Europe has been grappling with an oversupply of combat aircraft at a time when budget cuts have slashed domestic appetite for high-priced military jets. When the aircraft now in production were conceived in the late 1970s, France was going to join the U.K., Spain, Italy, and then-West Germany in developing a single fighter. Work-share disputes scuttled the partnership, leading France to develop the Rafale and the others the Typhoon.

The Brussels-based European Defense Agency is trying to push countries to cooperate on future efforts to avoid duplication and a repeat of the past.

*Future Role*

*&#8220;One of the questions now is will Dassault have a role in Europe&#8217;s next big fighter jet?,&#8221; Derocles said.*

Dassault, founded by Marcel Dassault in 1936, has managed to keep the the company in family hands, with 50.1 percent of the stock controlled by Serge Dassault, the 87-year-old chairman and son of Marcel. Serge Dassault, whose father was held in a German concentration camp during World War II, has said he would never submit to a merger with a German company, leaving alliances with other smaller companies as one option.

Among possible partners is Thales SA (HO), the maker of commercial airplane cockpits and the radar for the Rafale. The French government holds a 30 percent stake in Thales, with Dassault controlling 26 percent. A Dassault Aviation spokesman declined to comment on the company&#8217;s plans.

*&#8220;Dassault Aviation may engineer a merger with Thales,&#8221; Tom Picherit, Paris-based analyst at AlphaValue said.
Rebuilding Alliances*

Still, a tie-up with Dassault has not been a priority for Thales. Instead, the French government had sought for years to deepen ties between Thales and Safran SA. (SAF) Although an outright merger has run into opposition, including from EADS, Thales and Safran have set up a joint venture to pool defense electronics under pressure from the French government.

&#8220;The French government will strongly support Thales as the French defense contractor,&#8221; said Sash Tusa, partner at Echelon Research & Advisory. &#8220;This could drive a grand, full consolidation of the French state-owned defense companies.&#8221;

Such an arrangement may bundle under Thales the French ship-builder DCNS, in which the Neuilly-sur-Seine based company already holds a 35 percent stake, and state-owned armored vehicle maker Nexter. A Thales spokesman declined to comment.

Thales CEO Luc Vigneron, who previously ran Nexter, said last year he would consider taking a stake in the vehicle maker. That transaction is on hold as the new French government defines its industrial strategy.

As France works on its response to the merger proposal between EADS and BAE, the government is wary to preserve the political influence that its 15 percent stake in EADS provides. With EADS CEO Tom Enders working to cut the enlarged group loose from government meddling, the state may instead show more interest in deepening relations with the smaller companies.

&#8220;If France&#8217;s government sees its influence diminished in EADS-BAE, it may come to regard Dassault as its national aerospace champion,&#8221; said Richard Aboulafia, vice president of Fairfax, Virginia-based Teal Group, an aviation consulting firm. &#8220;Dassault runs the risk of being marginalized, but they&#8217;ve faced that risk for years.&#8221;


----------



## Nishan_101

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Press: Algeria will buy 80 Rafale fighter and French Mirage 2000-9*
> 
> Algeria: The Algerian regime has scheduled for next 5 years, the acquisition of 80 fighter jets, a large number of drones, missile and remote sensing equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Algerian Ministry of Defence, scheduled for next 5 years, the purchase of 80 fighter jets to replace Mig 21 and 23 Russian-made army Algerian air, pending removal Service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Algerian daily El Khabar reported that this information in its Wednesday edition, experts Algerian military, would, United Arab Emirates moved to, to consider a fleet of Mirage 2000-9 UAE French, whether it's golf sets sale.
> 
> *Algerian military would lean also the flagship of the French arms, the Rafale *to the point of first contact on the subject, would have made &#8203;&#8203;a fair margin of air between the ANP and the French manufacturer Dassault .
> 
> Note that the Algerian Air Force has 250 Russian planes, bombers, fighters and multi-role, including Su-24 , MiG-29 or Su-30 MKA .
> 
> The newspaper also said that the U.S. government had lifted its embargo on arms sales to Algeria, and willing to sell Predator drones, and a variety of ground to air missiles, radars and other equipment for early detection.
> 
> The lifting of the U.S. embargo would have operated at the same time the announcement of the allocation of U.S. military aid to Tunisia , says El Khabar .
> Google Translate



If not wrong then they are looking towards something like Su-30MKA or J-10BS/FC-20s and JF-17 has attracted them too but it will be for the replacement of other fighters.


----------



## mfreak

When will we get the Rafale in our air force?


----------



## sancho

mfreak said:


> When will we get the Rafale in our air force?




If things goes as planned, 3 years after signing the contract, so 2015/16.


----------



## sancho

Rafale in different nice paint schemes:

SIG ASM - France Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sudhir007

PICTURE: France accepts first AESA-equipped Rafale

Dassault and its industry partners on the Rafale combat aircraft have achieved a significant programme milestone with the delivery of the first production example to feature an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar.

Handed over to France's DGA defence procurement agency at Dassault's Merignac assembly site on 2 October, single-seat aircraft C137 will enter French air force service with the Thales RBE2 radar. The DGA says it will be delivered to Mont-de-Marsan air base "in the coming days".







Delivery of the first RBE2 has been achieved "on time and on budget", Dassault and Thales say in a joint statement. A schedule outlined last year calls for the new array to be ready to enter frontline use in mid-2013, and to equip the latest batch of 60 aircraft on order for the French air force and navy. The new F3-04T-standard fighter also has improved front sector optronics equipment from Thales and the DDM-NG passive missile approach warning system, produced by MBDA.

The Rafale has gained an operational AESA sensor before European rivals the Eurofighter Typhoon and Saab Gripen, its developers note. Also included in French proposals to export the so-called "omnirole" platform to Brazil and India, the RBE2 offers increased detection range, improved reliability and reduced maintenance demands versus the radar's earlier passive array.

A total of 111 Rafales have been delivered so far from combined orders for 180 aircraft, according to the DGA. This includes 36 M-model examples for the French navy and 37 Cs and 38 two-seater Bs for the air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## SpArK

Mirage 2000 / Rafale - Edit IRL | By RafaleDesign

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Some interesting reports found from Olybrius of the MP forum:



> Combat Aircraft Monthly , November 2012:















> Air&Cosmos 2329, Oct 5, page 28:



- The production chain of GaN modules will be validated in 2013.
- A Spectra demonstrator using GaN modules is expected in 2014.


Wonder if we could get the GaN modules for SPECTRA to include them in our licence produced versions from 2016 onwards??? And I always said, that we should not waste time and money on indigenous AESAs, but take the RBE 2 AESA for LCA MK2 aswell and co-develop a version with GaN modules for Rafale upgrades and AMCA. Easier and with more potential, but pride might play a big role here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

I have 2 queries regarding Rafale:

1. Will the contract be signed for only 126 a/c with 63 in the option clause (which IAF will use for certain) or all 189 will be signed at once?

2. Will the a/c delivered to IAF be just the latest version of Rafale or will it be tailor made according to the IAF's requirements, i mean a MKI'sed version of Rafale (having Israeli, Indian, Russian systems along with French)?


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> - The production chain of GaN modules will be validated in 2013.
> - A Spectra demonstrator using GaN modules is expected in 2014.
> 
> 
> Wonder if *we could get the GaN modules for SPECTRA *to include them in our licence produced versions from 2016 onwards???


it depends upon ToT package ie(money) well no moneythen no honey baby
but Spectra NG should india opt for (IMO)


----------



## DrSomnath999

arp2041 said:


> I have 2 queries regarding Rafale:
> 
> 1. Will the contract be signed for only 126 a/c with 63 in the option clause (which IAF will use for certain) or all 189 will be signed at once?


may be browne uncle would clear ur queries


> The IAF chief said the primary contract would be only for 126 aircraft, and that the 50 per cent options clause (63 additional aircraft) had not been decided on yet, but was available.


Livefist: No Rumours, MMRCA Well On Track: IAF Chief


arp2041 said:


> 2. Will the a/c delivered to IAF be just the latest version of Rafale or will it be tailor made according to the IAF's requirements, i mean a MKI'sed version of Rafale (having Israeli, Indian, Russian systems along with French)?


again the same answer
It depends upon ToT package
usually custom made may be viable option like Su 30 mki but french approval would be required for installment of foreign systems .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> And I always said, that we should not waste time and money on indigenous AESAs, but take the RBE 2 AESA for LCA MK2 aswell and co-develop a version with GaN modules for Rafale upgrades and AMCA. Easier and with more potential, but pride might play a big role here.


rather aesa radar india better install french scenema engines on LCA mark 2 & AMCA


----------



## DrSomnath999

*SOME INTERESTING INFO ABOUT M-88 & KAVERI*





TRANSLATION
In short

New M88 -4E 16 engine delivered. first equiped rafale delivery expected very soon

Pack CGP . Do not increase performance but enhance servicability
20 % of parts modified :stator ,rotor and HP parts
maintenance intervals increased -from TAC of 2500 cycles to 4000 ( equivalent to F16/F18 TAC )

60 % of potential of growth still remain on engine
All M88 engines of rafale fleet considered to be be upgraded to M88 -4E within 4 to 5 years 

New tech for yet improved HP parts already in the pipe either enhancing thrust and/or servicability( already well served by service pack CGP ).Planned for validation and test in comming years for availability in 2015 horizon

M88-9 envisonned for EAU for engine thrust boost from 7,35 to 9 T is on hold .FAF and marine prefered pack CGP ,fearing M88-9 could affect servicability ,eventhough Snecma said thrust could be gained without maintainance cost increase

About INDIA
Snecma consider collaborating on the KAVERI for a 9 to 10 T thrust engine using M88 HP parts.
Not much info was given by Snecma ,in that context, aside them being in frank and open discussion with indian GTRE laboratory and another unnamed indian company prior MMRCA selection .

Following Rafale selection , Snecma prepare offset and technological transfer , not to produce new engine this time , but for local production of M88 

*COURTESY:xman 
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> it depends upon ToT package ie(money) well no moneythen no honey baby
> but Spectra NG should india opt for (IMO)



Not only that, but if the development of the GaN modules will be finished and mature enough for operational use by then. If yes, it would be a great addition for our Rafales!



DrSomnath999 said:


> rather aesa radar india better install french scenema engines on LCA mark 2 & AMCA



I'm fine with the GE 414 for LCA, but we should finally fix the Kaveri - Snecma co-development, can't understand why there is so much delay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*And if Dassault convinced the Americans to buy the Rafale?*

Visiting the University of Defence in Brest, Edelstenne noted that future American F-35 would cost much more than the Rafale. Dassault boss invites Americans to buy French.

This is one of the provocations Edelstenne a secret. Scuds as a boss Dassault Aviation strives to send with the regularity of a Swiss watch. Second day of the Defense University on Tuesday, September 11 at 9:00 in Brest: a peaceful debate ensued on the "defense of Europe". Industrial, military, ambassadors, heads of agencies and defense weapons converse setbacks of European and American programs, including the massive program of F-35 or JSF, in which the United States had succeeded in embarking countries European countries such as the United Kingdom, Italy, the Netherlands and Denmark.

Edelstenne rises. Request the microphone. And embarks on a merciless pounding of the U.S., the total cost has slipped from 50% in recent years, from 1,000 to 1,500 billion according to the Pentagon. "The current difficulties are just the beginning, because the maturation phase systems is much more complex. The unit cost has already surpassed that of the Rafale , while the quantities ordered for the F-35 is more than ten times higher ... "

The reason for the continuation of this program ruinous? Edelstenne cracks a smile: "The Americans call TINA program, for" There is no alternative. "But if there is an alternative: the Rafale aircraft experienced technically and financially."

*A joke based on a reality*

The message is clear: if the countries of the F-35 program, including the United States, came to renounce, Dassault would be delighted to place its Rafale. Although the manufacturer has made a habit to deliver only 11 aircraft per year in its sole French client: "If states want hundreds of aircraft, we will arrange no problem," laughs Eric Trappier, international director of the aircraft manufacturer.

Of course, the proposal is primarily Edelstenne the joke: it would hurt Washington and its allies to abandon a program to 1,450 billion (the life of equipment) to buy French fighter, even if the Rafale would probably be much cheaper than the F-35.

But the projection of this morning has at least the merit of clearly the problem: despite additional costs phenomenal enormous technical difficulties on the engine Pratt & Whitney F135 and industrial returns disappoint Washington's allies, the program F-35 Lockheed Martin has actually managed its strategic goal: Wipe the defense budgets of several European states, burdened by this purchase, while preventing them to go to the competition despite the delays and extra costs of the program.

At this time of writing a new White Paper on Defence, the lesson is not anecdotal. NATO, and through it the United States, continue to put pressure on Europe to convert to "pooling and sharing" and "Smart defense", two popular anglicisms to define the pooling and sharing between allied military equipment such as tankers or surveillance drones. It was one of the great anthems of the NATO summit in Chicago.

*A strategy that could be that of Europe against the American ogre*

At first glance, the idea is appealing the European states in the midst of shrinking defense budgets. But the trap is clear: most of these shares are, and may always be, on American equipment. "The Smart Defense is a war machine for the U.S. industry, ensures Jean-Louis Carrère, chairman of the Defense Committee of the Senate. Example F-35 and perhaps soon the anti-ballistic missile defense [ European shield project-based radars, and interceptor missiles destroyers American Ed] shows that their method is to drain the national budget and kill the European defense industry. " All without the industrial returns expected by customers in Europe: "On the F-35, industrial return for partners, including the United Kingdom, the caliper measurement," points to the delegate gééral arming Laurent Collet -Billon.

By offering a pooling based on the Rafale, Edelstenne sketch perhaps the strategy could be the face of Europe in the American ogre: the pooling of equipment, yes, but incorporating a dimension of European preference. Remains whether the historic allies of Washington in Europe, London head, hear it that way.
Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

^^^ Nice article:

1. It demonstrates that Rafale is one of the best a/c around, if not the best.
2. US can in no way abandon the F-35 program now, even if that means more cost & more time, abandoning the project now will result in decrease in repo of America as a reliable defence supplier, thus it's the question of American dignity & self respect.
3. 11 ac/ year is supplied by Dassault to French AF & Navy????? how will it fulfill IAF's (or in later year IN's) demand???

P.S. If ever Rafale will be offered to British AF in place of F-35s, than British PM David Cameron will be the happiest man on earth, he will be saying to himself - "And I was pitching for Eurofighter Typhoon to the IAF.....duh...."


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> 3. 11 ac/ year is supplied by Dassault to French AF & Navy????? how will it fulfill IAF's (or in later year IN's) demand???



Their production is designed for up to 30 a year, so they can easily increase it if necessary, but since only a single squad is expected to be build in France so far, they don't need much increase anyway.



arp2041 said:


> P.S. If ever Rafale will be offered to British AF in place of F-35s, than British PM David Cameron will be the happiest man on earth, he will be saying to himself - "And I was pitching for Eurofighter Typhoon to the IAF.....duh...."



That's chance is over, cause the brits won't change their carrier design anymore. Only with catapults the Rafale would have been a choice for their navy, while the EF could have been the only choice of the airforce. The French might even have shared the costs for the 2nd carrier and they could have jointly used it, but I guess the US pressure was too high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Here's Dassault_OnAir's Rafale ad in the papers today wishing the IAF on its 80th AirForceDay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> *AESA experimentation news *
> 
> Olivier Fourt, from RFI, has interviewed the team which will conduct experimentations in Mont-de-Marsan.
> 
> The interview reveals that the C137 will not keep its array : it will be unplugged to equip a two seater.
> 
> Interesting points (though only little is really new) :
> 
> *range doubled (to about 200 km), compatible with the Meteor ;*
> submetric SAR imagery ;
> eased maintainability ;
> independent modules allow to assign them to different tasks...



Rafale News: AESA experimentation news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

^^^ Range doubled...? Radar range was just 100 Km. before..?


----------



## sancho

jha said:


> ^^^ Range doubled...? Radar range was just 100 Km. before..?



Yes, but for a 3m² target.


----------



## sudhir007

Rafale tests Meteor air-to-air missiles - Brahmand.com

The Rafale multi-role fighter jet has successfully conducted initial test-firing of the new-generation long-range Meteor air-to-air missile system this month.

The Dassault Aviation-made combat jet, designated B301, carried out the test-firings from the Cazaux DGA flight test center in southwestern France on October 4 and October 10 during which two successful tests of the beyond visual-range (BVRAAM) Meteor air-to-air missile was conducted.

Produced by European missile maker MBDA, the ramjet-powered Meteor AAM is designed for air defence missions. Capable of intercepting targets at very long range, it will be a perfect complement to the MICA missile, which is currently used at shorter ranges for air-to-air interception, dogfight and self-defence, Dassault said.

On December 22, 2010, the French defence procurement agency DGA had ordered 200 Meteor missiles. A week after, the contract for integration of the Meteor missile on the Rafale was awarded to the industry, the French aircraft maker said.

Earlier this month, the Rafale became the first European combat aircraft in operational service equipped with an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar when the DGA took delivery of the first production jet fitted with the new advanced radar system.

The new RBE2 radar, which will replace the existing passively scanned array RBE2 radar on board Rafale, will provide the four+ generation fighter extended range for compatibility with the latest generation long range missiles, including the new Meteor missiles, and ability to detect low-signature targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> Rafale tests Meteor air-to-air missiles - Brahmand.com
> 
> The Rafale multi-role fighter jet has successfully conducted initial test-firing of the new-generation long-range Meteor air-to-air missile system this month.
> 
> The Dassault Aviation-made combat jet, designated B301, carried out the test-firings from the Cazaux DGA flight test center in southwestern France on October 4 and October 10 during which two successful tests of the beyond visual-range (BVRAAM) Meteor air-to-air missile was conducted.














The RAFALE Omnirole Fighter: Pushing Forward on New Air-to-Air Capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fanto

Indian air force rocks


----------



## sancho

*More Rafale + METEOR pics:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DrSomnath999

*2018 for the Next generation thales LDP*




It is in 2018 that could be delivered the first laser designation pod next generation (NG PDL) developed by Thales, whose 45 copies should be ordered next year. Designated successor of the Damocles pod, the PDL NG must be a development for which approximately  450 million may be incurred. If the launch is confirmed, it will equip the French Rafale (Air / Sea) and Mirage 2000D at the end of the decade, and will be delivered until 2022.

When asked, the DGA and Thales have not been able to provide comments. However, in the summer of 2012, the Delegate General for Armaments Laurent Collet-Billon had clarified that "negotiation was fastened" with Thales on this issue.

Several studies upstream markets had already been awarded to Thales to work on a new pod, which would include a TV camera plus an infrared sensor to facilitate the detection and identification of small targets in support missions close fire or intelligence unconventional (NTISR). This was particularly the object of PEA Mastrid notified in 2009 to 30 million - a program which it is impossible to know today what were the concrete results, as the subject is the subject of a "black- out "in terms of total communication.

On several occasions, employees of Thales Optronics Airborne Systems (TOSA) were moved from the breakdown of workload coming PDL NG if the contract was not notified. A union of the company in February 2012 stated that 150 jobs consultancy could be removed in June 2012, and 100 production jobs early 2014. The launch of the operation the next year will be confirmed before raising fears completely of these employees.

Budget documents associated with the proposed 2013 budget law specify that the PDL NG will also "proposed export." In this highly competitive market, busy with references that are U.S. Sniper (Lockheed Martin) and the Israeli Litening (Rafael), the new product will be hard to Thales.

Historically, the sale of boats has always been closely associated with that of combat aircraft. But the recent example of the Emirates who are disillusioned with the performance of the Damocles pod now, had demanded the integration of the Sniper U.S. urges caution. Especially as India, which aims to get its first Rafale by 2016 (ie before the PDL NG is available) may also be required to make the choice of a nacelle ... American or Israeli, as it did in the 90s to equip its Mirage 2000H.
Objectif 2018 pour le PDL NG de Thales - Air&Cosmos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## perplexed

DrSomnath999 said:


> *2018 for the Next generation thales LDP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is in 2018 that could be delivered the first laser designation pod next generation (NG PDL) developed by Thales, whose 45 copies should be ordered next year. Designated successor of the Damocles pod, the PDL NG must be a development for which approximately  450 million may be incurred. If the launch is confirmed, it will equip the French Rafale (Air / Sea) and Mirage 2000D at the end of the decade, and will be delivered until 2022.
> 
> When asked, the DGA and Thales have not been able to provide comments. However, in the summer of 2012, the Delegate General for Armaments Laurent Collet-Billon had clarified that "negotiation was fastened" with Thales on this issue.
> 
> Several studies upstream markets had already been awarded to Thales to work on a new pod, which would include a TV camera plus an infrared sensor to facilitate the detection and identification of small targets in support missions close fire or intelligence unconventional (NTISR). This was particularly the object of PEA Mastrid notified in 2009 to 30 million - a program which it is impossible to know today what were the concrete results, as the subject is the subject of a "black- out "in terms of total communication.
> 
> On several occasions, employees of Thales Optronics Airborne Systems (TOSA) were moved from the breakdown of workload coming PDL NG if the contract was not notified. A union of the company in February 2012 stated that 150 jobs consultancy could be removed in June 2012, and 100 production jobs early 2014. The launch of the operation the next year will be confirmed before raising fears completely of these employees.
> 
> Budget documents associated with the proposed 2013 budget law specify that the PDL NG will also "proposed export." In this highly competitive market, busy with references that are U.S. Sniper (Lockheed Martin) and the Israeli Litening (Rafael), the new product will be hard to Thales.
> 
> Historically, the sale of boats has always been closely associated with that of combat aircraft. But the recent example of the Emirates who are disillusioned with the performance of the Damocles pod now, had demanded the integration of the Sniper U.S. urges caution. Especially as India, which aims to get its first Rafale by 2016 (ie before the PDL NG is available) may also be required to make the choice of a nacelle ... American or Israeli, as it did in the 90s to equip its Mirage 2000H.
> Objectif 2018 pour le PDL NG de Thales - Air&Cosmos




Man..it is gonna kick some serious a$$ in the sub continent...


----------



## sancho

perplexed said:


> Man..it is gonna kick some serious a$$ in the sub continent...



If you mean the Rafale, no doubt about that, but I guess we will go for the integration of Litening pod instead of using the Damocles. Would love to see an integrated version below the nose, similar to F35s EOTS.


----------



## Sergi

sancho said:


> If you mean the Rafale, no doubt about that, but I guess we will go for the integration of Litening pod instead of using the Damocles. Would love to see an integrated version below the nose, similar to F35s EOTS.



Sorry if it's toooo Noob questions
1. What will happen to the parts of the Rafale that we are going to replace with "our own / Isarel or Russian parts" ??? Means we have to pay for them evenif we aren't going to use them ??? So can we transfer them to other platforms like LCA ???
2. And will French allow us such integration that like we did in MKIs ( I think they will ) ??? Who will integrate these things into Rafale ??? HAL or the companies that will be providing parts ???


----------



## Yogi

@Sancho
Whats the detection range of MKI for 3m² target?

N how many targets n can be detected n locked by MKI n Rafale(ASEA)???

N what is the range of meteor missile???


----------



## sancho

Sergi said:


> Sorry if it's toooo Noob questions
> 1. What will happen to the parts of the Rafale that we are going to replace with "our own / Isarel or Russian parts" ??? Means we have to pay for them evenif we aren't going to use them ??? So can we transfer them to other platforms like LCA ???
> 2. And will French allow us such integration that like we did in MKIs ( I think they will ) ??? Who will integrate these things into Rafale ??? HAL or the companies that will be providing parts ???



It's not like we are buying a full package and then start to replace some things with others. You ask the manufacturer for changes, if he says it's technically possible, the rest is actually only a matter of costs. Rafale is wired to use any NATO weapon, that's why Raytheon is offering any weapon they have, but the issue is once, will the US government allow the integration and secondly how much will the French ask for the integration?

In case of the Litening pod that I expect, we simply won't buy the current Damocles pod, which is technically not as capable as the Litening anyway, but the integration into Rafale and it's system will cost us extra money, just like any addition of Indian weaponary, or for example JOSW/Pilum stand off weapons.

Wrt the MKI, you won't see such a high ammount of customisation at the Rafales we buy, because it has less weakpoints where we could add more capable techs. The MKI got French navigation and IFF system (will get this with the next upgrade), which are already available in Rafale, the EW system is one of the best available today, so no need for Israeli stuff here and so on. So besides adding Indian weapons as cost-effective alternatives to western once (Astra as a medium range BVR missile for MICA EM, Sudharshan LGB for Paveway LGB, Helina for Brimstone), we only have the choice to fund integrations that the French want to add on the fighter anyway, but didn't so far because of cost reasons. For example HMS, CFTs, the external wingstation, a higher thrust engine, or early integration of Meteor missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Yogi said:


> @Sancho
> Whats the detection range of MKI for 3m² target?
> 
> N how many targets n can be detected n locked by MKI n Rafale(ASEA)???
> 
> N what is the range of metor missile???



The Russian puls doppler and PESA radars of that time were measured with 5m² and MKI is expected around 200Km for this size. The radar is able to detect 30 targets, RBE 2 PESA was given with up to 40 targets and since the AESA is a further development I think that will remain the same.
Can't tell you the exact range of METEOR, that is not that important anyway, because it is the speed that counts! Earlier gen missiles will have full speed only for a certain time in the launch phase, while they will be much slower later. That means the longer the distance between you and the target, the greate the chance that your opponent can avoid a hit or even outrun the missile. METEORs ramjet propulsion on the other hand provides full speed for the whole flight, that gives it a much higher kill probability compared to a AIM 120D, that might also have a range of 100+ Km, but less speed at the end.

P.S. Old is gold! 

Here are some good sources for more infos about Rafale and it's systems, or Meteor:

http://www.aviationtoday.com/av/issue/cover/Serious-Squall_32315.html#.UIBaB1K2_Ew

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/2012-07-08/theres-no-escaping-mbdas-meteor-missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*Rafale clears Meteor safe separation test*








France&#8217;s CEV flight test centre has completed two successful releases of the MBDA Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile from a Dassault Rafale, moving the nation a step closer to fielding the weapon.

It is a positive news for Indian air force since Meteor has been offered with India&#8217;s purchase of Rafales from France , and it is likely that Meteor will also be Integrated with India&#8217;s Sukhoi-30MKI , when this aircrafts are due for Mid Life Upgrades (MLU) near 2015 .








Rafale clears Meteor safe separation test | idrw.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

arp2041 said:


> It is a positive news for Indian air force since Meteor has been offered with India&#8217;s purchase of Rafales from France , *and it is likely that Meteor will also be Integrated with India&#8217;s Sukhoi-30MKI , when this aircrafts are due for Mid Life Upgrades (MLU) near 2015 .*


Well it would be nice if SU 30 mki is armed with meteor but i think super Su 30 mki may have ramjet derivatives of R 77 .It would be cheaper compare to meteor also compatibilty with russian aesa radar is also another issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sasi

DrSomnath999 said:


> Well it would be nice if SU 30 mki is armed with meteor but i think super Su 30 mki may have ramjet derivatives of R 77 .It would be cheaper compare to meteor also compatibilty with russian aesa radar is also another issue.



We will get source code like su30mki(mk 3 version). Since we follow the path of open artichecture. We can add it whenever, with little tinkering of software.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Zoom on the active antenna radar, new Rafale eyesight*

You announced in early October: the Air Force received its first Rafale equipped as standard with latest radar designed by Thales. Thanks to him, the pilot benchmark targets smaller and faster. In what ways? In what ways? Explanations.

Registered C137, the first Rafale equipped as standard with an active antenna radar tells joined airbase Mont-de-Marsan (Landes). The French fighter becomes the first European aircraft to benefit from such technology.

In principle, this new radar - located in the nose of the aircraft - is able to scan an area of &#8203;&#8203;research more efficiently, emitting a beam able to jump quickly from one direction to another. For this, the electronic architecture is radically different from the previous one.

"In the new radar, the antenna is formed by hundreds of mini antennas. Each of these mini-modules transmitters / receivers is more finely controlled electronically, which orients the global beam in the desired direction without any mechanical movement. Such flexibility allows to identify a larger number of targets in the field of research pilot almost instantly, "says Bruno Carrara, Rafale program manager at Thales .

According to the designer, the performance gains are significant and allow the pilot to more effectively achieve its mission. "With this architecture, the power of the radar is improved. This results in an increased range of 50%. Rafale can detect target farther or for the same distance see smaller targets, "said the head of Thales.

MORE ROBUST AND LESS EXPENSIVE TO MAINTAIN

Typically, in the context of an intercept mission, a pilot can "see" the enemy aircraft from 10 to 20 seconds earlier than before. Seconds worth of gold when we know that the approach speed between two devices is of the order of 1 km / sec and a fight rarely exceeds a minute.

Another important advantage for the portfolio of military radar is more robust and would be less expensive to maintain. The failure of some antennas does not in fact operate the equipment. Thus, the expected failure rate of active antenna radar could be up to 10 times lower than the previous radars.






This technological marvel is the result of a long R & D effort led by Thales. "Early prototyping of new radar began in 2002. Mobilized This development, according to the phases, from 100 to 200 engineers over a decade" says Bruno Carrara.

Finally, for the Rafale, which includes Dassault Aviation , Thales and the engine Safran , this new equipment is an additional chance to sell fighter French abroad. Only U.S. competitors have mastered this technology.

Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> Well it would be nice if SU 30 mki is armed with meteor *but i think super Su 30 mki may have ramjet derivatives of R 77* .It would be cheaper compare to meteor also compatibilty with russian aesa radar is also another issue.



When you check the R77 models for Pak Fa, you will see that they've only got folding fins at the end, but no change of the propulsion. So a Ramjet version is still a long way to go, not to forget that in the long term Astra is meant to get such an propulsion as well.
Rafale will remain the only fighter with Meteor in IAF, while the Russian fighters will get Astra if it's developed and as replacements of R77.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> When you check the R77 models for Pak Fa, you will see that they've only got folding fins at the end, but no change of the propulsion. *So a Ramjet version is still a long way to go, not to forget that in the long term Astra is meant to get such an propulsion as well.*


have U heard something called R77M PD bvraam
The Russian Philosophy of Beyond Visual Range Air Combat
RVV-AE-PD (R-77M-PD) (Russian Federation) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons


----------



## Safriz

DrSomnath999 said:


> have U heard something called R77M PD bvraam
> The Russian Philosophy of Beyond Visual Range Air Combat
> RVV-AE-PD (R-77M-PD) (Russian Federation) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons



I am at loss here in understanding 'solid fuel' ram jet?
Solid fuel cant be mixed with air entering ram jet mechanism or any mechanism....Solid fuel have to have internal oxygen source???


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> have U heard something called R77M PD bvraam
> The Russian Philosophy of Beyond Visual Range Air Combat
> RVV-AE-PD (R-77M-PD) (Russian Federation) - Jane's Air-Launched Weapons



 You making it too easy buddy:








> The primary BVR weapon to be carried by early production variants of the PAK-FA is the KTRV *RVV-SD, an extended range evolution of the R-77* / AA-12 Adder *similar to the AIM-120D*



Assessing the Sukhoi PAK-FA / Sukhoi/KnAAPO T-50/I-21/Article 701 PAK-FA ????????????? ??????????? ???????? ????????? ???????


As i said, just minor modernisations of the current weapon package that the Su 35s, 34s and Su 30 varients will use as well and no Ramjet version.


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> You making it too easy buddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assessing the Sukhoi PAK-FA / Sukhoi/KnAAPO T-50/I-21/Article 701 PAK-FA ????????????? ??????????? ???????? ????????? ???????
> 
> 
> As i said, just minor modernisations of the current weapon package that the Su 35s, 34s and Su 30 varients will use as well and no Ramjet version.






*funding is a big isssue for ramjet powered missiles which is marring R 77 manufacturrers also
*
http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/vympel-launches-r-77-ramjet-from-su-27-21749/




Ah yes regarding ramjet version of R77 with foldable tail fins is under development for sure but whther SU 30 mki would get it or not that depends upon IAF officials only. & regarding ramjet version ASTRA induction into Su 30 mki ????
it is in distant dreams if u look at the status of ASTRA mark 1

BTW off topic:
regarding weaponry of PAKFA it is too premature to even predict what russians have install for us in future


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Burst: a standard F3-R for 2018*






The standard F3-R will use Meteor and PDL NG

This is Admiral Guillaud, Chief of Defence Staff, who announced in a recent hearing before the Defence Committee of the National Assembly: "The launch of the F3 standard Rafale-R" is part of weapons operations maintained "in 2012 and 2013." This new software upgrade of the aircraft should in particular allow the integration of future PDL NG pod and Meteor missile. 

Further improvements are still planned for this standard must be applied to retrofit the entire fleet Rafale. In order to maintain a good level of interoperability with other Allied fighters, the hunter will be well with a capacity IFF Mode 5 / S, as well as advanced methods for connection 16. The system tamper Spectra continue to grow, and part of Libyan feedback will be taken into account with improved fire control certain air-ground capabilities and Reco NG pod. 

This new standard F3-R should, when launched in 2013, to be available in the military in 2018, ie when the first Meteor and PDL NG will be delivered. Before that, the commissioning of F3.4 standard, the latest evolution programmed before F3-R is expected for 2014. 

Google Translate

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## peep

isn't it a beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Future Spectra*

In a previous issue (n°2329 -5th october), A&C reveals the forthcoming introduction of GaN on a new Spectra prototype in 2014.





DGA

Why now ? Next year, a new production line should be qualified by UMS for GaN semi conductors working in X-band. Up to now, they only produced S-band components.

The current Spectra (and the coming RBE-2 AA) uses GaAs components, which are already pushed to their upper limit. Compared with this, GaN should be 2 to 5 times more powerful, and also works in wider bandwidth, and better efficiency.

Because the production will progressively improve with time, the first application for Rafale will be the development of a new Spectra prototype in 2014 (PEA Incas).

And, later, maybe, new conformal arrays for the radar...
Rafale News: Future Spectra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Future Spectra*



That is the tech that we really need to get our hands on, because that would benefit us the most wrt FGFA and AMCA. Powerful jamming, possibly even with AESA modules all over the airframe, combined with stealth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kloitra

Safriz said:


> I am at loss here in understanding 'solid fuel' ram jet?
> Solid fuel cant be mixed with air entering ram jet mechanism or any mechanism....Solid fuel have to have internal oxygen source???



Solid Fuel Ramjets | SFRJ |Solid Fuel Ramjet Testing



> The SFRJ cycle is the same as the ramjet cycle except that the fuel exists in solid form within the chamber and the stoichometry of combustion is controlled by the regression rate of the fuel. The fuel is not a propellant in the solid rocket motor sense but a pure fuel, inert without external oxidizer much like in a hybrid rocket motor. A wide range of fuels can be used from polymers such as PMMA or PE to long-chain alkanes such as paraffin or cross-linked rubbers such as HTPB. Because the fuel exists in the solid form, inclusion of solid metals is significantly easier than in a liquid fueled ramjet. SFRJ's offer some very significant advantages over liquid fuel ramjets such as:
> 
> Extremely simple compared with liquid fueled rockets or ramjets? In its simplest form, a SFRJ is basically a tube with a fuel grain cast in it.
> 
> Higher fuel density in the solid phase for pure hydrocarbons and even higher if metal additives are used
> 
> Easy inclusion of metal fuels such as boron, magnesium or beryllium which raise the heat of combustion and/or the density and therefore the density impulse capability compared with liquid ramjets
> 
> Solid fuel acts as an ablative insulator, allowing higher sustained combustion chamber exit temperature levels (and hence specific thrust) with less complexity
> 
> Fuel is stored within the combustion chamber allowing for more efficient packaging and higher mass fractions than liquid ramjets
> 
> No need for pumps, external tankage, injectors or plumbing for fuel delivery



In essence more compact, and probably more efficient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does no one else wonder why the IAF Rafales will be delivered with HMDS (TOPSIGHT/TOP-OWL I hear) but the FrAF don't use a HMDS on their Rafales?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Does no one else wonder why the IAF Rafales will be delivered with HMDS (TOPSIGHT/TOP-OWL I hear) but the FrAF don't use a HMDS on their Rafales?



First of all, it's not clear if they will have Topsight, because no HMS was fully integrated so far in the Rafale (they have integrated more important stuff instead), except of an early prototype of Topsight. Afaik French airforce is interested in HMS, while French navy isn't because of the weight during catapult take offs and landings or so.
However, the French had decided to go for an HMS from Sagem earlier, while the Topsight will be produced in India via Samtel and is already in service with Mig 29Ks and most likely will be chosen for Mirage 2000 upg as well, which makes it interesting to see, which HMS the French will offer us for Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> First of all, it's not clear if they will have Topsight, because no HMS was fully integrated so far in the Rafale (they have integrated more important stuff instead), except of an early prototype of Topsight. Afaik French airforce is interested in HMS, while French navy isn't because of the weight during catapult take offs and landings or so.
> However, the French had decided to go for an HMS from Sagem earlier, while the Topsight will be produced in India via Samtel and is already in service with Mig 29Ks and most likely will be chosen for Mirage 2000 upg as well, which makes it interesting to see, which HMS the French will offer us for Rafale.



I had heard it was a given it would be the TOPSIGHT HMDS for the Rafale for IAF given it is in use with the IAF MIG-29UPG and IN MIG-29Ks and will probobly be used on the IAF M2K-UPGs. An interesting Q is why the LCA program seems to have gone with the DASH HMDS in light of all the others getting the TOPSIGHT/TOPOWL-F. Afterall wasn't a HMDS a requirement in the MMRCA RFP? 


+ do you know if it is the TOPSIGHT or TOP-OWL in use with India because this document makes out it is the TOPOWL-F:

http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Documents/Defence_TopOwl-F/

It's confusing because I thought the TOPOWL was exclusiviley for helos.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> An interesting Q is why the LCA program seems to have gone with the DASH HMDS in light of all the others getting the TOPSIGHT/TOPOWL-F. Afterall wasn't a HMDS a requirement in the MMRCA RFP?



The decisions for LCA were taken long ago and way earlier than Topsight was available in India. HMS was a requirement and is offered with Rafale, but we don't know which one was offered and how much we pay for the integration.




Abingdonboy said:


> do you know if it is the TOPSIGHT or TOP-OWL in use with India because this document makes out it is the TOPOWL-F:



It's Topsight, there were some changes in the designations, even our version first was called Topsight I and today Divy Drishti:


SDS::Leading Manufacturer of DisplaySystems,CAT,MFD,HUD,HMD,ATE&IADS in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Qatar set to replace its Mirage 2000-5 with Rafale ?*
> 
> According to La Tribune today, Rafale would be well positionned if required, because :
> 
> Qatar has given its word to replace its Mirage with Rafale ;
> Rafale has been very successful during the hot weather trials (50°C) conducted earlier (with live AASM firing and Qatar pilots in the back seat), contrary to F-15 and F-18...



Rafale News: Qatar set to replace its Mirage 2000-5 with Rafale ?





> *Damocles XF dropped, PDL NG for 2018*
> 
> Air & Cosmos N°2305 gave us two pages about the future of designation pods for Rafale.
> 
> First of all, Damocles XF (and improved Damocles with a TV channel) is dropped.
> 
> Then, it's all about the PDL NG (Pod de Désignation Laser Nouvelle Génération = New Generation Laser Designation Pod)...



Rafale News: Damocles XF dropped, PDL NG for 2018


It seems that the UAE deal not going to happen anytime soon (just as the Brazilian) and that the Qataris now could be the 2nd buyer for Rafale after India. If they decide to go for Rafale with a fast replacement, their M2K-5s could become interesting for IAF again.
Also interesting is the news that the Damocles XF is cancelled, which was meant to be an improved version of the current pod. That means till 2018 when the PDL NG comes out, the French can't offer us something comparable to Litening capabilities, so integrating the Israeli pod into Rafale should be certain now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ Since India's selection the Rafale is suddenly in high demand!


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ Since India's selection the Rafale is suddenly in high demand!



I think it has more to do with the performance of Rafale in Afghanistan and Libya, because most competitions already showed that it was one of the best modern fighter, but the high costs made them reject it. With the excellent performance in Libya (and the Qataries saw it from close distance), people starts understanding that it's more than worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I think it has more to do with the performance of Rafale in Afghanistan and Libya, because most competitions already showed that it was one of the best modern fighter, but the high costs made them reject it. With the excellent performance in Libya (and the Qataries saw it from close distance), people starts understanding that it's more than worth it.



It has to be said the outcome of the MMRCA has made the Rafale more attractive to the international market. The 126+ order will ensure future upgrades and, to some extent, the continuation of the Rafale production line (but given only the first SQD will be made in France this is not that significant). Not to mention emboldening Dassualt to persue more export orders.


----------



## Gessler

And Ive heard ALGERIA is also looking to buy Rafale along with Mirage-2000 ...?


----------



## Abingdonboy

gessler said:


> And Ive heard ALGERIA is also looking to buy Rafale along with Mirage-2000 ...?



I don't know how credible this news is:

Presse : L

????? - ???? ???? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ?????  : ?????? ???? ????? ?? ??? ????? ???? ?????? ???????


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> It has to be said the outcome of the MMRCA has made the Rafale more attractive to the international market. The 126+ order will ensure future upgrades and, to some extent, the continuation of the Rafale production line (but given only the first SQD will be made in France this is not that significant). Not to mention emboldening Dassualt to persue more export orders.



Of course it has it part to, especially with regard to cost reduction and Dassault already seems to offer Swiss reduced prices with our decision. But since Libya, the fighter simply has proven it's capabilities and that in direct comparision to neally all comparable fighters (F15, F16, F18, EF, not to mention Mirage 2000s and Tornados). It simply impressed how much more capable the Rafale was and even EF favourable media or fanboys had to admit that. That was a real game changer wrt to it's export potential, however only for those countries that can afford it (India, Qatar, UAE, Kuwait, possibly Malaysia, while Brazil and Swiss can't at the moment).



gessler said:


> And Ive heard ALGERIA is also looking to buy Rafale along with Mirage-2000 ...?



Yeah, read that too. Countries like Algeria, Libya and even Egypt will modernise their military now and France might get a chance there too, but it seems that these countries might get Qatari or UAE Mirage 2000s first, with Rafale as a mid to long term option.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> It has to be said the outcome of the MMRCA has made the Rafale more attractive to the international market. The 126+ order will ensure future upgrades and, to some extent, *the continuation of the Rafale production line (but given only the first SQD will be made in France this is not that significant).* Not to mention emboldening Dassualt to persue more export orders.



I was thinking about it, could this be a great opportunity for India, assuming that the Rafale production line in France gets shut (in few years time), but since they have to transfer the production line to HAL, can there be probability of future export of Rafale from India???


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> I was thinking about it, could this be a great opportunity for India, assuming that the Rafale production line in France gets shut (in few years time), but since they have to transfer the production line to HAL, can there be probability of future export of Rafale from India???



The productionline in France won't be closed, the expected orders for French forces alone will be enough for productions beyond 2020, but we will produce parts for export fighters as well. Brazil got a similar offer in their competion, since they want a licence production as well.


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> The productionline in France won't be closed, the expected orders for French forces alone will be enough for productions beyond 2020, but we will produce parts for export fighters as well. *Brazil got a similar offer in their competion, since they want a licence production as well.*



But sancho, we cannot compare the Indian order with that of Brazilian one, i m pretty sure that the IAF will go for 250 Rafales & the production line of Rafale in India will be easily running till 2025-27, while Brazilian order is much smaller than this.


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> But sancho, we cannot compare the Indian order with that of Brazilian one, i m pretty sure that the IAF will go for 250 Rafales & the production line of Rafale in India will be easily running till 2025-27, while Brazilian order is much smaller than this.



We don't have to, the French will know why they offer the Brazilians a production line (number might go up to 100 for air force and navy, additional orders of tankers, subs and even carriers...).


----------



## DrSomnath999

*SOME STUNNING RAFALE'S PICS IN CAMO *























*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

DrSomnath999 said:


> *SOME STUNNING RAFALE'S PICS IN CAMO *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
> THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*










really stunning


----------



## sexy gun

Gonna kick some serious sh!t over himalayas !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> *SOME STUNNING RAFALE'S PICS IN CAMO *]



And here is the real one:






















With CFTs:





And a PS in Indian colors:






But I guess we will see it only in the normal grey colors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> And a PS in Indian colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess we will see it only in the normal grey colors.



Thats right, IAF Grey is the best color for any jet. IAF doesn't really prefer those horrible camos
anymore, like some early MiG-27s had.


----------



## Jason bourne

self delete


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> Thats right, IAF Grey is the best color for any jet. IAF doesn't really prefer those horrible camos
> anymore, like some early MiG-27s had.



I wouldn't mind some cool camos, especially like this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sancho

Some other point of views:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Aviation Week, 5/12 november:*





COURTESY: OLYBRIUS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^ nice! All the info we are getting from those in the know is that everything is fine and running to schedule- if not ahead of schedule. This should silence all the fools on here that keep claiming the MMRCA will be cancelled! 

Roll on March!


----------



## DrSomnath999

I wish i could be the guy standing on above the plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

DrSomnath999 said:


> *I wish i could be the guy standing on above the plane *



Instead, why not stand behind the engines when the plane is about to take off


----------



## sexy gun

arp2041 said:


> Instead, why not stand behind the engines when the plane is about to take off



that honour we can leave for it's adversaries !!


----------



## Agent_47

@DrSomnath @sancho any guesses on weapon package?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> @DrSomnath @sancho any guesses on weapon package?



For Rafale? Wait till March 2013-maybe then we will know! Maybe not.


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> @DrSomnath @sancho any guesses on weapon package?



MICA IR/EM
METEOR by 2015/16 if we fund early integration, by 2017/18 if we wait for France to fund the integration
AASM250
Paveway LGBs
Scalp

Possible weapons that might be integrated by France:

Brimstone ATGM / AASM 125 / guided rocket pods
AASM 1000


Possible weapons that could be integrated by India:

Sudharshan LGB
Brahmos mini
Spice 1000 / 2000 PGMs
Pilum stand off missile
Helina ATGM (if developed for launch from fighters as well)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Air&Cosmos special Rafale*
> 
> Air&Cosmos has just released a special issue entirely dedicated to the Rafale. 100+ pages about the aircraft : Libya campain, French squadrons, Export oportunities, future developments....
> 
> Concerning the last topic, Air&cosmos is publishing an exclusive cgi picture of a Rafale carrying stealth weapon cocoons.


 
Rafale News: In the Press, Air&Cosmos special Rafale


More pics and infos from Olybrius:







French forces weapon configs:












> 4) UAE Rafale specifications:
> - RBE2 AESA with 14 kW power instead of 9,6 (+ GMTT / GMTI modes)
> - Sniper pod
> - New configuration payload with more Exocet or Scalp-EG
> - Hakeem guidance kit (like Mirage 2000/9)
> - Addition of a low band jamming system (like Mirage 2000/9)
> - More powerful central computer.
> - No 9t engines
> Price remains the main stumbling block.
> 
> 6) Integration of the Brimstone on Rafale would be dropped because of integration cost considered too high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

sancho said:


> Rafale News: In the Press, Air&Cosmos special Rafale
> 
> 
> More pics and infos from Olybrius:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French forces weapon configs:



So RBE2 AESA's peak output is 14kW. Thats a lot more than BARS Mk-2's 6.5kW.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*New Factory at HAL To Build Avionics for Indian Aircraft*



> &#8220;Phase-II will undertake the manufacture of Avionics for medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA) like Automatic Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) Radar, Electronic Warfare (EW) Suite, Communication and Navigation equipments besides other indigenous projects like Softnet Defined Radio, Interrogate Friend-Foe (IFF) Mark-XII etc.,&#8221; says the HAL statement.



New Factory at HAL To Build Avionics for Indian Aircraft | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

gessler said:


> So RBE2 AESA's peak output is 14kW. Thats a lot more than BARS Mk-2's 6.5kW.



No, if the infos of A&C are correct the output is 9.6kW, while the UAE wanted and increase to 14kW.

Interesting also that Brimstone will not be integrated, a chance for Helina?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

sancho said:


> No, if the infos of A&C are correct the output is 9.6kW, while the UAE wanted and increase to 14kW.
> 
> Interesting also that Brimstone will not be integrated, a chance for Helina?



Good, price of Brimstone is not justified for an AGTM.


----------



## sancho

Skull and Bones said:


> Good, price of Brimstone is not justified for an AGTM.



Possibly, but in operational terms it would have been a good addition to Rafales capabilities, will be interesting to see which alternative the French evaluate now. 

- AASM 125
- laser guided rocket pod 
- Lockheeds Laser Guided Training Round


----------



## SpArK

*Dont miss this video FanBoYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

The skin of the Rafale by Grégoire Gosset.


----------



## SpArK

*RAFALE vs Typhoon/Eurofighter, F-16s, and moreand even F-22Raptor! Guess which gives the others a rough ride?*







Strange as it may seem, the French have not managed to export Rafale fighter aircraft so far
However, the Rafale has been deemed to be an excellent fighter aircraft so many times  formidable in dogfighting, awesome when it strikes, and its superb CATIA-designed streamlining turns it into a feline grace nonetheless redoubtable whenever it is to be challenged in the skies.


There have already been rumours such as:

- Rafales - thanks to its RCS (Radar Cross Section) - would have beaten F/A-18s Hornet.

- After several dogfights reported between the Rafale and the Raptor, ( Rafale vs F-22 Raptor: 1  1 , according to the rumours ) BVR engagement exercises would have been cancelled. 

Another version deems that F-22s never took part in such exercises, so what did they do there at that time? Sightseeing? Not to mention the F-22&#8242;s withdrawal at the Paris Air Show 2009

- *The Rafale was onboard American CVs (aircraft carriers) in 2007, 2008, and 2009. The rumour in forums spread about American fighter aircraft that could not stand the Rafales level of performance during exercises.*

But who knows, actually? However, some other elements have also been reported. *They do not come from forums or blogs. So, can they be called rumours?*


For instance, I still remember an article from The New York Times dated July 16th 2006. It was reported that the* Rafales could outfly F-15, F-16 and F-18 opponents in dogfights. They also won against F-15s and Eurofighter Typhoons in technical and performance evaluations . The American media paid tribute to the French jet but almost nobody knew that in France at that time.* How bizarre Well, it must be admitted that there is a curious fad in France that consists in criticizing everything that works.

Remember, according to French TF1 channel in 2008 This was the balance sheet:

*FAF Rafales vs USAF F-16s : 6  2*

Moreover, the former Red Arrows team leader - Peter Collins  stated last month that it should be done justice to this aircraft for the Rafale would be according to him  as he had just flown a standard F3 Rafale  a war-fighter par excellence. He added that he deemed the Rafale to be the best and most complete combat aircraft that he had ever flown. He concluded in saying that if he had to go into combat, on any mission, against anyone, he would, without question, choose the Rafale.

Last but not least, the French Rafales would have slammed  if I may put it this way  the other aircraft in an exercise in the UAE  United Arab Emirates. *Even the F-22 Raptor  though 5th generation fighter  could hardly do anything to tame this tough challenger. According to Jean-Marc Tanguys information, defence journalist, the balance sheet lies in the figures hereafter:*


Dogfighting (with Rafale weapons systems performance lowered on purpose):

*FAF Rafales vs RAF Typhoons : 4  0*
Dogfighting with further Rafale weapons system reduction:

*FAF Rafales vs RAF Typhoons : 3  1*

Final balance sheet (in both scenarii the Rafales did not have full weapons systems):

*FAF Rafales vs RAF Typhoons : 7  1*

Not to mention* Rafales outperform F-16CJs in targeting while in air-to-air and ground attacks thanks to the Rafales FSO  Front Sector Optronic.*

I read from a remarkable Swiss aviation specialists website: AVIA NEWS. Pascal  AVIA NEWS webmaster  let me quote his analysis according to which the Rafale obtained the best score (95%) among the fighter aircraft evaluated for choosing which will replace the Swiss Air Forces F-5 Tiger. The other two competitors were the SAAB JAS-39 Gripen, and the Eurofighter / Typhoon.

Furthermore, *the Dutch did compare various fighter aircraft in 2002. Who remembers? The RNLAF  the Royal Netherlands Air Force  carried out this study and the balance sheet came out in the Dutch press:*


Here are the ratings reported:

*F-35 = 6.97
RAFALE = 6.95
Eurofighter = 5.83
F-16 Block 60 = 5.80*

Well, we must admit that the *JSF / F-35 Lightning II is the best fighter among those that were assessed. However it was a close shave, wasnt it?*







Rafale on deck - U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ricardo J. Reyes

You will find an excerpt below of Jean-Marc Tanguys post from his blog Le Mamouth:



> La première confrontation engageant quatre Rafale contre quatre Typhoon sest terminée par un 4-0 en faveur des Français. Malgré, explique-t-on, lemport dun armement air-air fictivement dégradé. Après avoir un peu dégradé encore larmement, le Rafale la encore emporté, 3-1.
> Le Rafale a été confronté au F22 lors dun vol, mais dans un cadre limité au combat air-air à vue. Il naurait été dans le collimateur du chasseur américain qu à une reprise, explique t-on aussi. CLIQUEZ ICI pour lire LARTICLE ENTIER en français




RAFALE vs Typhoon/Eurofighter, F-16s, and moreandevenF-22Raptor! Guess which gives the others a rough ride? « Prepa PLS Anglais

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kurup

^^^ Nice read .

Some people from our north and west are not going to like it .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Noob question but a doubt....We are getting Rafale Tranche 3 naa.........


----------



## Skull and Bones

KRAIT said:


> Noob question but a doubt....We are getting Rafale Tranche 3 naa.........



Yes, after so much discussion, we're still getting noob questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

KRAIT said:


> Noob question but a doubt....We are getting Rafale Tranche 3 naa.........




H Krait, hehe interesting question after so many years of discussion about MMRCA in India.  But questions need to be answered...

...we don't get the F3, but the F3+ or F3-O4T. The F3 is the current version of French forces and includes the RBE 2 PESA, while the new version will include the following modernisations:



> *Rafale F3-O4T and beyond*
> 
> First, the Rafale F3-O4T (former Rafale roadmap) : 60 fighters ordered (25C, 25B, 10M) deliveries from 2013 to 2019
> 
> RBE-2 AESA : Final evaluation in June-July with a qualification expected before the end of 2011
> 
> DDM-NG : new missile warning receiver compatible with a future active IR jammer.
> 
> OSF-IT : improved front sector optronic suite
> 
> Damocles-XF : add a sharper TV channel to the current IR channel for better identification in urban zones. Should be introduced in 2016.
> 
> M88-2-E4 engine : extended service life and 2 to 4% less consumption...



Rafale News: Rafale F3-O4T and beyond


The Damocles XF pod was now cancelled and the NG pod will come only in 2018, which is why I strongly believe that we will go for Litening integration.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

^ Thanks buddy. Used to follow Rafale issue a lot, lost interest since last couple of months. I am pretty bad in technical stuff too.



Skull and Bones said:


> Yes, after so much discussion, we're still getting noob questions.


Yaar you are saying like I committed a cardinal sin.


----------



## arp2041

*Pre-Flight Operation Involving The Rafale Fighter Aircraft At Its Airbase.....*

Video provides a look into the pre-flight activities performed at a French airbase, and the subsequent flight of the Rafale.

The Rafales, in this video, are located on the French island of Corsica. At 6:13 you can see the airmen pulling out the barrel of the GIAT 30M 791 cannon that Rafale are fitted with. Capable of delivering some serious PWNAGE.






With the contract with France for the acquisition of around 126 of these fighters expected to signed by February-March 2013, it was recently reported that Hindustan Aeronautics Limited [H.A.L] has completed setting up of the assembly line required to build the aircrafts in India. Technology transfer can happen only after the contract has been signed, following which production is expected to begin in the country.

A disheartening statement attributed to an unnamed H.A.L. source in the second linked article seemed to suggest that *France would only be supplying Complete Knock-Down [CKD] kits which would then be assembled in the country,*

"While Rafale will give some aircraft in flying condition to the defence forces, the rest will come as kits to be assembled. It&#8217;s more like completely knocked down kits,&#8221; says a person who retired from a senior position at HAL while expressing his scepticism of the shape HAL would take in the coming days. He adds that though the assembly line of MMRCA is ready, there&#8217;s no technology transfer."

This seems to run contrary to statements made earlier, one of them being the first article I linked to in this post itself, which categorically stated transfer of technology & local offsets.

"Under the terms of purchase, the first 18 aircraft will come in a &#8216;fly away&#8217; condition while the remaining 108 will be manufactured under Transfer of Technology. The vendor finally selected would also be required to undertake 50% offset obligations in India. The ToT and offset contracts would provide a great technological and economic boost to the indigenous defence industries which would include Defence Public Sector Undertakings, Raksha Udyog Ratnas and other eligible private sector industries. Foreign vendors would be provided great flexibility in effecting tie up with Indian partners for this purpose."

- Request for Proposal for 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft Issued

From my understanding & past practices, they are both right in the limited views expressed/quoted. If one were to recollect, the first batch of Sukhoi Su-30MKIs that India flew, arrived from Russia in similar CKD condition. Subsequently, with the assimilation of the technology transferred & developing a reliable supply chain within the country itself, H.A.L. has demonstrated its ability to build them in India,

"The deal combined license production with full technology transfer and hence was called a 'Deep License'. The MKI production was planned to be done in four phases: Phase I, II, III and IV respectively. The original plan called for the MKI production to be complete by 2018. While Phase I would see complete aircraft shipped to India, and reassembled, Phase II would see MKI's manufactured from SKD (Semi Knocked Down) kits, whereas Phase III would have MKI's made from CKD (Completely Knocked Down) assemblies as well as Indian made aggregates. Phase IV would see MKI's made from local raw materials, with locally manufactured systems (upwards of 90%)."

- globalsecurity.org

Choosing to build the Rafale from scratch right at the onset could impose time delays on the production schedule, till the time folks at H.A.L. have demonstrated competency over the technology handed over to them, a proposition India can hardly afford to contemplate. This progressive approach to aircraft building is, therefore, a wise thing to do.

Pre-Flight Operation Involving The Rafale Fighter Aircraft At Its Airbase.....And Then Whoooosh!!!, Up It Goes [Video] - AA Me, IN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

France's Rafale Superfighter, soon in the Indian Air Force ? NDTV.com Photo Gallery

nice one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Does anyone has idea as to how many twin seater Rafales IAF wanna purchase & how many single seater??? Why not all twin seater like our sukhoi fleet as IAF doctrine also calls for twin seaters.


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> Does anyone has idea as to how many twin seater Rafales IAF wanna purchase & how many single seater??? Why not all twin seater like our sukhoi fleet as IAF doctrine also calls for twin seaters.


Advanced avionics, integrated systems etc. provides all info to the pilot which are required at any particular instant. There is no load on single pilot and no need of second pilot as system itself takes the role of second pilot. Rafale is very advanced fighter, even than Sukhois, so you can understand why its not that necessary.


----------



## Gessler

KRAIT said:


> Advanced avionics, integrated systems etc. provides all info to the pilot which are required at any particular instant. There is no load on single pilot and no need of second pilot as system itself takes the role of second pilot. Rafale is very advanced fighter, even than Sukhois, so you can understand why its not that necessary.



Its likely that twin-seat planes are required for training only.
@arp2041

2 twin-seat Rafale B for every squadron.

Each squadron consists of 18 Rafales including the 2 twin-seaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> Does anyone has idea as to how many twin seater Rafales IAF wanna purchase & how many single seater??? Why not all twin seater like our sukhoi fleet as IAF doctrine also calls for twin seaters.



The twin seater doctrine was meant for air superiority fighters only, hence MKI and FGFA (initially?), because it offers advantages at long range and endurance patrol missions. Some sources said, that up to 6 out of the 18 fighters of a squad should be twin seaters.



KRAIT said:


> Advanced avionics, integrated systems etc. provides all info to the pilot which are required at any particular instant. There is no load on single pilot and no need of second pilot as system itself takes the role of second pilot. Rafale is very advanced fighter, even than Sukhois, so you can understand why its not that necessary.



That's not correct, because even with very modern avionics, the workload for a single pilot especially in strike missions is still very high and where twin seaters are always preferable, which the Libyan conflict showed as well. The single seat EF pilots had difficulties laser guiding their LGBs alone, which is why the WSO of the Tornado often took over this role. Also the advantages of twin seaters made French forces order more Rafale twin seaters than single seaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> That's not correct, because even with very modern avionics, the workload for a single pilot especially in strike missions is still very high and where twin seaters are always preferable, which the Libyan conflict showed as well. The single seat EF pilots had difficulties laser guiding their LGBs alone, which is why the WSO of the Tornado often took over this role. Also the advantages of twin seaters made French forces order more Rafale twin seaters than single seaters.



So what will it be sancho, more twin seaters in the final contract than currently speculated???


----------



## KRAIT

sancho said:


> The twin seater doctrine was meant for air superiority fighters only, hence MKI and FGFA (initially?), because it offers advantages at long range and endurance patrol missions. Some sources said, that up to 6 out of the 18 fighters of a squad should be twin seaters.
> That's not correct, because even with very modern avionics, the workload for a single pilot especially in strike missions is still very high and where twin seaters are always preferable, which the Libyan conflict showed as well. The single seat EF pilots had difficulties laser guiding their LGBs alone, which is why the WSO of the Tornado often took over this role. Also the advantages of twin seaters made French forces order more Rafale twin seaters than single seaters.


Agreed but in fighters like Raptor, the integrated system plays an important role and I think technology wise, Rafale in terms of system integration and sensor fusion, is not that far behind the F-22 plane.


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Agreed but in fighters like Raptor, the integrated system plays an important role and I think technology wise, Rafale in terms of system integration and sensor fusion, is not that far behind the F-22 plane.



Now u r THINKING Mr. Think Tank  

+ I think what sancho is trying to say that machines can't substitute HUMANS, no matter how advanced they get, that's why IAF doctrine calls for a second pilot to get better view of combat radius.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> The twin seater doctrine was meant for air superiority fighters only, hence MKI and FGFA (initially?), because it offers advantages at long range and endurance patrol missions. Some sources said, that up to 6 out of the 18 fighters of a squad should be twin seaters.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not correct, because even with very modern avionics, the workload for a single pilot especially in strike missions is still very high and where twin seaters are always preferable, which the Libyan conflict showed as well. The single seat EF pilots had difficulties laser guiding their LGBs alone, which is why the WSO of the Tornado often took over this role. Also the advantages of twin seaters made French forces order more Rafale twin seaters than single seaters.


Yes I had heard a few months back that the IAF was interested in ordering more twin seater Raflaes than had 
been requested in the orginal RFP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Yes I had heard a few months back that the IAF was interested in ordering more twin seater Raflaes than had
> been requested in the orginal RFP.



But can IAF change orders in the final contract than originally stated in the tender?? I mean many people are just waiting to find flaws in this deal.


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> Now u r THINKING Mr. Think Tank
> + I think what sancho is trying to say that machines can't substitute HUMANS, no matter how advanced they get, that's why IAF doctrine calls for a second pilot to get better view of combat radius.


I agree, nothing can replace Humans but that doesn't mean UCAV are not developed. One has to understand majority of missions and role of these fighter planes in our doctrine. I would rather see for what role these planes are given primarily. As Sancho said, Super Sukhois and FGFA will be our air superiority fighters and Rafale may not require second pilot for majority of missions. Plus the human machine interface in Rafale is pretty good. 

If I take example of Raptor, it has taken 1 vs 5 and 2 vs 8 easily against F-15 Eagle. It all depends on how advance your fighter is. You don't need a second pilot if technology in your plane gives you significant advantage over enemy aircrafts. If problems like EF had in Libya operation is considered, it can be taken care of by better, simple but precise targeting systems. I think IAF has considered these aspects too while selecting Rafale over other MMRCA contestants.


----------



## Abingdonboy

KRAIT said:


> Agreed but in fighters like Raptor, the integrated system plays an important role and I think technology wise, Rafale in terms of system integration and sensor fusion, is not that far behind the F-22 plane.



The Raptor is designed to be an air superioty fighter. From what we know a twin cockpit fighter's utility goes beyond just training- for long range strike missions and to some extent airborne C&C. Look at the USN- they have twin seat F-18Fs as part of a standard strike package and the IN will empoly the MIG-29KUBs in a similar way. As such twin seats were not a priority for the F-22 but for MKIs and some Rafales and maybe the FGFA (depending on who you belive) who have long range strike missions as a core doctrine of theirs for the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Abingdonboy pls answer my query in post #270.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> But can IAF change orders in the final contract than originally stated in the tender?? I mean many people are just waiting to find flaws in this deal.



This is not a major issue and the costs should be minimal. I belive there was flexibilty in such single seat to twin seat ratios in the original tender.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2337; Nov 30:*








Fighter aircraft market share 2012-2021 according to Forecast International:








Dassault will produce Rafale well beyond 2020:






- 114 Rafale delivered end 2012.
*- Discussions are underway about tranche 5:* number of aircraft; number of B, C, M; configuration (very likely F3-R with PDL NG, Meteor ...).


*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*



WTF tranche 5 huh?????? dont know what plans have dassault in their minds


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> So what will it be sancho, more twin seaters in the final contract than currently speculated???



As I said, possibly 12 x single seat and 6 x twin seaters, although I wouldn't mind more twin seaters, since Rafale will takeover a credible part of the A2G role.



KRAIT said:


> Agreed but in fighters like Raptor, the integrated system plays an important role and I think technology wise, Rafale in terms of system integration and sensor fusion, is not that far behind the F-22 plane.



That has less to do with the systems, but the fact that it was developed as an A2A fighter in first place, just like the Su 35 or Pak Fa and for A2A combats a single pilot is enough, but as soon as the pilot has to take over more roles, the workload will be much higher. Add long endurance, or pressure under war scenarios and you know why even many F35 operators asked for a twin seat version. 



DrSomnath999 said:


> WTF tranche 5 huh?????? dont know what plans have dassault in their minds



Tranche 5 = F4 standard

Check post #1374:

Rafale News - Page 92

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*Dassault Rafale Combat Aircraft In Flight - Sublime [video]*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

arp2041 said:


> But can IAF change orders in the final contract than originally stated in the tender?? I mean many people are just waiting to find flaws in this deal.



Follow on order. And I don't think there is a fixed number in tender for single seater or twin. Tender as of we know consists only 126 with possibility of 64 on follow on.


----------



## sancho

Sergi said:


> Follow on order. And I don't think there is a fixed number in tender for single seater or twin. Tender as of we know consists only 126 with possibility of 64 on follow on.



Only fixed number were 18 per squad, but changing the numbers of single or twin seat versions is not a big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

sancho said:


> Tranche 5 = F4 standard
> 
> Check post #1374:
> 
> Rafale News - Page 92



lollz
mate i ask the same thing to OLY he also said the same thing

i thought tranche 5 was F5 confusions


----------



## DrSomnath999

PIRACY IS RAMPANT NOWADAYS

someone copied my thread without even giving credit to me & on top of it even saying this shamelessly


> All the information here is copied from different website and blog to help people who want to know about Rafale and learn about the aircraft.



Indian Defence Goal: RAFALE'S MINI ENCYLOPEDIA FOR IT'S FANBOYZ


----------



## arp2041

DrSomnath999 said:


> PIRACY IS RAMPANT NOWADAYS
> 
> someone copied my thread without even giving credit to me & on top of it even saying this shamelessly
> 
> 
> Indian Defence Goal: RAFALE'S MINI ENCYLOPEDIA FOR IT'S FANBOYZ



OMG, Doc this is true???

U should SUE him, drag him to court for IP infringement


----------



## cloud_9

arp2041 said:


> OMG, Doc this is true???
> 
> U should SUE him, drag him to court for IP infringement


Apparently he will be sued for posting screenshots of magazine like Combat Aircraft 



> Welcome to My Blog
> Starting with some hope for people to get info from my blog in their research and education. *Kindly refrain from using photographs or text material without prior permission from the blog owner*. Please refrain from getting personal and taking names or comparisons, in the comments section, and kindly stick to the issue and focus on the subject of debate and discussion.


----------



## sudhir007

Dassault 'optimistic' on Rafale talks with India | Reuters

(Reuters) - Talks between French plane-maker Dassault Aviation (AVMD.PA) and India over a $15 billion Rafale fighter contract are continuing, Dassault's chief executive said, adding he was "relatively optimistic".

India selected the Rafale to enter exclusive negotiations for a potential 126-plane order in late January, beating the competing Eurofighter Typhoon (EAD.PA) (SIFI.MI) (BAES.L) and lifting hopes for a sale that would boost French pride and restore the luster of its aviation industry.

"We are deep in talks at the moment. It's a complicated country, the negotiations are tough, but there is a desire to wrap up on both sides," CEO Charles Edelstenne told a parliamentary hearing on Tuesday.

"I'm relatively optimistic."

Edelstenne also said that growing public speculation over a change at the top for subsidiary Thales (TCFP.PA) - which he described as an "eventual change in governance" - was having an impact on talks with clients and making them more difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

sudhir007 said:


> Dassault 'optimistic' on Rafale talks with India | Reuters
> 
> (Reuters) - Talks between French plane-maker Dassault Aviation (AVMD.PA) and India over a $15 billion Rafale fighter contract are continuing, Dassault's chief executive said, adding he was "relatively optimistic".
> 
> India selected the Rafale to enter exclusive negotiations for a potential 126-plane order in late January, beating the competing Eurofighter Typhoon (EAD.PA) (SIFI.MI) (BAES.L) and lifting hopes for a sale that would boost French pride and restore the luster of its aviation industry.
> 
> "We are deep in talks at the moment. It's a complicated country, the negotiations are tough, but there is a desire to wrap up on both sides," CEO Charles Edelstenne told a parliamentary hearing on Tuesday.
> 
> "I'm relatively optimistic."
> 
> Edelstenne also said that growing public speculation over a change at the top for subsidiary Thales (TCFP.PA) - which he described as an "eventual change in governance" - was having an impact on talks with clients and making them more difficult.



Interestingly he also said that Malaysia has close relations to India, with a hint to Rafale and their MMRCA competition.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Other aircraft vying for a contract from the Canadian Government*

Ottawa is back on the market for new fighter planes, with at least five jets vying for the militarys attention. The F-35 remains in the mix, but the government will also look at other manufacturers in its search for a replacement for Canadas fleet of CF-18s. The manufacturers are all salivating at the multibillion-dollar contract, with each aircraft having unique selling points  and drawbacks. In addition to the varying cost of the planes, here is what they each offer:

*F-35:* Still in development, the Lockheed-Martin F-35 Lightning II promises to be the most technologically advanced of all competitors. While others fighters have state-of-the-art technologies to evade radars, the F-35 is the only one that comes with a stealth exterior shell, making it the hardest of them all to detect. But the price tag remains in flux, including maintenance, as the plane is still not in military operation. There are also many technological hurdles to clear before anyone can confidently predict that the $1-trillion program will be a success. The jet is seen as being well suited for Canadas overseas missions, but it has only one engine, which raises questions about its suitability for missions over the Canadian North.

*Super Hornet:* The Boeing F-18 Super Hornet is seen as the leading contender if the government abandons its plans to buy the F-35 and opts for another aircraft. In use by the U.S. Navy and the Australian military, the twin-engine fighter jet does not include full stealth capabilities, but can be operated jointly in missions with the U.S. military. The aircraft is the one that most resembles Canadas current fleet of CF-18s, which would make for an easier transition to the new platform. The Super Hornet has been in operation for a decade, which means it is less advanced than the F-35, but the experience also offers guarantees about its performance and its acquisition and maintenance cost.

*Typhoon:* The Eurofighter Typhoon, produced by a consortium of three aerospace giants in Europe, is in use in Italy, Germany, the United Kingdom and Saudi Arabia, among other militaries. Known as being effective in dogfights, the twin-engine fighter has the fastest maximum speed of all five jets and more range than its two U.S.-built rivals. Still, internal records show that in 2010, the Canadian government had deemed that it was also more expensive than the F-35 and the F-18 to acquire.

*Rafale:* The Dassault Rafale was at the heart of the recent allied bombing campaign in Libya, where it showcased its value in the type of overseas operation that is increasingly favoured by the Canadian government. The fighter jet was created after the French military got out of the Eurofighter consortium. The company has promised to assemble the jets in Canada if it wins the contract, which could create pressure on other firms to boost their domestic spinoffs if the contract goes to tenders.

*Gripen:* The Saab Gripen is a lightweight, single-engine plane, and the only aircraft that is not produced by a NATO country. It is older than some of its competitors, but also cheaper to purchase and operate, with proven efficiency in northern environments.

Other aircraft vying for a contract from the Canadian Government - The Globe and Mail


Hmm well i think canadians would go for F35


----------



## sancho

DrSomnath999 said:


> Hmm well i think canadians would go for F35



I guess you missunderstood the aim of the article, because it's not about a competition WITH the F35, but shows alternatives of Canada, if they really cancel their F35 procurement as it seems. However, they are not in the position to have an alternative choice, they even a cut down their indigenous industry under US pressure and will not go for anything else than a US fighter. If it won't be the F35, it will be new Super Hornets, or possibly Silent Eagles.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Federal government cancels F-35 fighter purchase*



OTTAWA  The F-35 jet fighter purchase, the most persistent thorn in the federal governments side and the subject of a devastating auditor-generals report last spring, is dead.

Faced with the imminent release of an audit by accountants KPMG that will push the total projected life-cycle costs of the aircraft above $30 billion, the operations committee of the federal Cabinet decided to scrap the controversial sole-source program and go back to the drawing board, a source familiar with the decision said.

This occurred after Chief of the Defence Staff Thomas Lawson, while en route overseas, was called back urgently to appear before the committee, the source said.

The decision is sure to have ripple effects around the world, as any reduction in the number of aircraft on order causes the price to go up for all the other buyers. Canada is one of nine F-35 consortium members, including the United States.

The CF-18s currently flown by the RCAF are at the tail end of their life cycle and are not expected to be operable much beyond 2020 at the outside.

The fighter procurement process has been the responsibility of Public Works Minister Rona Ambrose since last spring, following an audit by Auditor General Michael Ferguson. It is understood that veteran senior bureaucrat Tom Ring, who handled the governments much-praised shipbuilding contract process in the fall of 2011, is now steering the reframed fighter replacement process, from within Public Works.

Last spring, Ferguson ignited a political firestorm when he reported that the top-line cost cited by the Conservatives in the 2011 election campaign  $9 billion for 65 planes, or $15 billion including maintenance and other life-cycle costs  was $10-billion below the Defence Departments internal estimate.

Even the internal figure of $25.1 billion was suspect, critics said, because it assumed a 20-year life cycle. The longevity of the Lockheed-Martin-built aircraft, according to the Pentagon, is 36 years.

KPMGs audit, due out next week, has confirmed the contention, long made by critics such as former assistant deputy minister (materiel) Alan Williams, that the F-35 programs real cost would be much higher than any previously stated government estimate, sources say.

Parliamentary Budget Officer Kevin Page predicted a cost of $30 billion over a 30-year life cycle.

Public Works Minister Rona Ambrose, who took on the F-35 file after Fergusons audit, has been signalling since last spring that she was unhappy with the procurement process. On Nov. 22 in the House of Commons, Ambrose said the government is committed to a full evaluation of all choices, not simply a refresh.

Lawson, in an appearance before the House of Commons defence committee Nov. 29, further opened the door when he confirmed what industry critics have long said: The F-35 is not the only modern fighter with measures to evade radar, though it is considered to be the most advanced in this respect. Is there only one airplane that can meet the standard of stealth thats set out in the statement of requirements? Liberal defence critic John McKay asked.

Lawsons answer: No.

The F-35s unique stealthiness had long been advanced as the single most compelling argument for buying that plane.

Also in the mix, former industry minister David Emerson last week published a report on the aerospace and space sectors, calling on Ottawa to more aggressively press for Industrial and Regional Benefits (IRBs) and In-Service Support (ISS) contracts when inking procurement deals. Lockheed-Martin has in the past been reluctant to hand over its proprietary technology to clients. Industry insiders believe the Emerson report added impetus to the decision to start over.

Boeings Super Hornet, Dassaults Rafale, Saabs Gripen, the Eurofighter Typhoon, and the F-35, are seen as the leading contenders in any new contest to replace the CF-18 fleet.


Federal government cancels F-35 fighter purchase


----------



## arp2041

*Define HAL's role in MMRCA project: Dassault to Def Min*

After bagging the multi-billion dollar deal for supplying 126 Rafale fighter aircraft to the IAF, French firm Dassault Aviation has asked the Defence Ministry to define the role of Hindustan Aeronautics Limited in the project.

If the contract is finalised, the first 18 aircraft would be supplied by Dassault directly to the Indian Air Force and the remaining 108 would be licence-produced at HAL facilities in Bangalore.

The French Dassault has asked the Ministry to define the role of the premier Indian aerospace company in the final delivery of the 108 aircraft to be produced in India, industry sources told PTI here.

As per the IAF tender issue for the project, the primary role for integration and supply of these aircraft would be of the HAL, which is successfully working on several important fighter aircraft projects such as the Su-30MKI project.
The French company has told the Ministry that if it is given the overall responsibility for the project, it should be given the freedom to decide on the proportion of work to be done by the HAL and private companies in the programme, they said.

In that case, the firm would determine the role of the defence and security wing of a new Indian defence company in the project and a major share of work would be given to it, they said.

Soon after Dassault was declared as the lowest bidder for the MMRCA (Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft) deal pipping EAD's Eurofighter, it signed an MoU with a Reliance Industries Limited company for working together in the security sector. It is currently negotiating the deal with the Defence Ministry and the IAF.

For completing the Indian project, Dassault has also opened an Indian subsidiary company here. The company named Dassault Aircraft Services India Private Limited (DASIPL) was set up recently and it is 100 per cent owned by its French parent company, they said.

Define HAL's role in MMRCA project: Dassault to Def Min | Business Standard


----------



## Bobby

Rafale experience by NDTV.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Bobby said:


> Rafale experience by NDTV.....




Full video here:

The story of the Rafale Video: NDTV.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The A-5

@SpArK

The first picture in the set above is the Eurofighter Typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

Brazil fighter prices. Programme Unit Cost Gripen E/F &#8364;92 M per a/c. Super Hornet &#8364;116 M per a/c. Rafale &#8364;175 M per a/c

ISTOÉ Independente - Brasil

In dollars Rafale 224 million $, F-18 150m, Gripen 119m








2 for price of 1


----------



## The A-5

What!!

Rafale 224 million USD for piece??


----------



## sancho

SpArK said:


> In dollars Rafale 224 million $, F-18 150m, Gripen 119m



System price inlcuding maintainance, training...for several years and for an order of 36 fighters. Flyaway costs for the fighters were reported from the same source at around $90 millions for the Rafale, $70 for the F18SH and $50 for the Gripen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

sancho said:


> System price inlcuding maintainance, training...for several years and for an order of 36 fighters. Flyaway costs for the fighters were reported from the same source at around $90 millions for the Rafale, *$70 for the F18SH and $50 for the Gripen*.



I think you Skipped "million" in last two. Otherwise I would buy 100 F18SH for my own airforce


----------



## SpArK

The Rafale, the King of Heaven

Le Rafale, le Roi du Ciel - YouTube

WoW... Just WoW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SpArK said:


> The Rafale, *the King of Heaven*



I like that! What would that be in Hindi?


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


> I like that! What would that be in Hindi?



Swarg ka Raja


----------



## The A-5

Abingdonboy said:


> I like that! What would that be in Hindi?


 
Swarg ka Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

The A-5 said:


> Swarg ka Raja



INDRA short form

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*DEBUNKING OF CHINESE WET DREAMS ABOUT J 10B SUPERIOTY OVER RAFALE*

Chinese claims that i quote


> *I)The J-10B incorporates 1200 T/R AESA, which is larger than the 880 T/R RBE-2,*
> 
> *II)INCREASED COMPOSITES*
> 
> *III)BETTER RAM COATING*
> 
> *IV)DSI*
> 
> *V)136 Kn ENGINE*
> 
> *VI)Mach 2 speed*
> 
> *VII)20300 m service ceiling*




*I)The J-10B incorporates 1200 T/R AESA, which is larger than the 880 T/R RBE-2,* 

ans:
well

1st of all there is a lot of uncertanity about whether J10b really poses AESA or PESA .ok lets us assume what NIET claims is
correct that J10b indeed has an AESA radar but still we dont have any accurate infos about it's specification like detection range ,scan rate ,peak power, 

but we do get some idea about china's AESA radar from this chinese source that it may be having 1152 T/R modules

http://www.centurychina.com/plaboard/uploads/20110723111055450.gif

http://www.centurychina.com/plaboard/uploads/20110723111055619.gif

http://www.centurychina.com/plaboard/uploads/20110723111055270.gif

AESA radar for J-10B will have 1152 T/R module

well it's didn't signify any thing about it's detection range ,scan rate ,peak power, T/R modules compostion whther GaAs or GaN ??

As the article described, the aesa radar configuration can be changed according to the nose size of the aircraft, for example, different T/R number for J-10 and J-11 .But still a long way to go for china to build an AESA radar of a fighter comparable in technology with US or European standard especially in terms of LPI(low probabilty of intercept) & electronic jamming.

also J 10b radar which we saw in net is a test model of AESA radar not a full production AESA radar which has around 8 IFF
dipole antenna in the main array each having capabilty of handling 2 targets at the same time which means 16 targets simultaneosly(according to WIKIpedia which the chinese members often say a very reliable source ) 
in comparsiion RBE 2 aesa radar can track upto 40 air targets in look down & look up aspects in all weather under intense electronic environment










meanwhile 

rafale though claimed to have 1000 T/R modules but Pics say it has around 880 T/R modules but that doesnt mean J10's aesa radar becomes superior as greater size radar may be powerful but that doesnt mean technologically superior.
Well the quality of /or technology used to built T/R module of an AESA radar is more important than numbers as it should be more reliable .Well Su 30 mki bars radar even if it's a PESA radar is a very powerful radar with long detection range but it is technologically inferior to AESA radar.






advantage of RBE 2 AESA radar 
1) SAR (synthetic aperature mode)

2)MMIC (mono lithic microwave integrated circuits )/GaAs (gallium arsenide) technology T/R modules 
in future it may be built with GAllium nitride modules with sat com abilty
Thales reveals 'cloud' concept for Rafale radar technologies



3) it creates a 3 dimensional ground map covering wide area forward of the aircraft during low altitude penetration mission

4) It's has much better LPI which is more important in todays aerial combat as todays fighter /Awacs ESM (electronic support
measures) or RWR (radar warning receiver) system are more powerful in detecting radar waves of fighter aircraft exposing it's cover or location in air which can be fatal in aerial combat.


5) It along with spectra system increases rafale's electronic jamming capabilty even further

6) enhanced detection of low observable targets & improved resistance to electronic jamming

7) much better 5th gen System core / COTS for faster computation

Conclusion 
U just cant compare the technological experience of china in buiding AESA radar with the french Thales which have decades of experience in building radar starting from Mirage 2000 to rafale rbe radar.If thats was not the case why would have pak airforce officials died to have french avionics in their JF17 in comparision to chinese



*II)INCREASED CONCENTRATION OF COMPOSITES*

ans:
& thats absolutely B.S
J10b' s composites concentration is no way greater than Rafale infact dassault itself claims rafale's composite concentration is more than 70 %
Optimized airframe





Hexcel company of france which supplies composties to rafale are pioneer in developing composites for aircraft meanwhile god knows what is the standard of chinese composites .????
Hexcel Composites - France 
Hexcel.com - Carbon fiber and composites for aerospace, wind energy and industrial







*III)BETTER RAM COATING*


Ans:
another garbage assumption!!

rafale has much high quality RAM coating than j10 ,and what cheap quality RAM coating china uses we can see from the
pics of J20 when white flecks or patches are visible on plane surface when RAM shed off it's surface.Only J20 looks shiny in
photoshop pics only.










infact RAM coating can be seen in such places in rafale where u dont find in j10b
like external refuelling probe ,


*IV)DSI*

ANs:
yes 1 innovative thing for J10b
DSI has an advantage in performance & some aspects in stealth as it removes the gap present in between the diverter blade 
& fuselarge of the plane.but to be fair enough it has no major role in combat.

But some analyst says DSI cant withstand mach 2+ Speeds which is yet to be proven ???? optimum speed for DSI is around 
MACh 1.6-1.7 like that we see in jf 17 & F-35 So it needs to be seen can J10b achieve mach 2+ speed which J10A claims to have



*V)136 Kn ENGINE*

ans:
WS 10A 132 Kn engine right from the very beginnning has been under lot of scrutiny though chinese are determined to induct it no matter how good or bad it performs.Though WS 10b has been boasting of 136 Kn along with TVC which is still in development .Yes they have inducted WS 10a engines in J11b & even j-15 is going to have those engines ,but those are twin engine fighters
meanwhile inducting a single INDIGENIOUS engine fighter hasnt been so easy for chinese may be inducting a twin engine fighter with indigeniuos engines is more safer & reliable in comparision to a single indigenous engine fighter.Well same goes for WS 13engines i think for Jf17 also .& that too rumours ofchinese buying russian engines keep on popping in the media or internet every now & then .




infact serious misconception exists in the mind of our chinese friends about WS 10A 136kn advantage over Scnema M88 3 engine 

u should understand thrust to weight ratio of plane is more important than thrust of engine of a plane

which rafale Thrust/weight ratio : 1.10 (100% fuel, 2 EM A2A missile, 2 IR A2A missile) excels in comparision to 
J10b Thrust/weight ratio : 0.96 (with AL-31); 1.017 (with WS-10A) thaanks to it's twin engines fighter 


other advantages of Rafale's M88 3 /M88 eco engines

1) it can supercruise but WS 10A no

2) it has far less IR signature than WS 10A thanks to it's 2 cooling channels

3) it's better engine TBO 

4) scenema FADEC is much superior to WS 10a




*VI)Mach 2 speed* 

Ans:
another funny ideology i think one should understand that plane cannot attain mach 2 speed every time if it does that it would be through help of after burner the plane would ran out of entire fuel stored in it & it would increase plane's IR
signature a lot which would be visible by enemy' IRST like rafale's FSO which is claimed to be capable of detecting IR signatures of plane from 120km .

well it is much better to have supercruise planes which doent need after burners to maintain speed which rafale has .If thats
the case then Mirage 2000 which has a top speed well above mach2+ would be superior to F-35 which has mach 1.7 as top speed

*VII)20300 m service ceiling*

ANS:
i would rather say it's vintage aerial combat ideology our chinese friends beleive that having a faster plane with higher ceiling would help them to release BVR missiles at such height which would give their BVR missiles more kinetic energy with more range & they would destroy rafale with it's SD 10 A or B misssiles at much longer range & rafale pilots would be sitting ducks & would not be having any self protection suite like SPECTRA in order to save their A$$es .LOOLLZ


well it's true that indeed BVR missiles range increase at high altitudes & with increased speed but it doent increase it's 
kill probabilty of BVraam missile . Infact Kill probabilty of a missile depends upon the quality of seeker(IR or EM) of missile & abilty of ECM of enemy target plane rather than range of a missile.Meanwhile Rafale has one of the most deadliest

BVRAAM of this planet the Meteor worlds 1st ramjet powered missile having one of the largest No escape zone (NEZ) 
&
MICA IR
bvaam missile which is one of longest IR missile availabe right now.

& for self protection against chinese missiles rafale has SPECTRA electronic warfare suite which i hope doent need introduction as everyone knows about it's capabilty

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault Rafale Solo Display 36th International Sanicole Airshow 2012*






Dassault Rafale Solo Display 36th International Sanicole Airshow 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## DrSomnath999

an old article but very interesting

*Thales reveals 'cloud' concept for Rafale radar technologies*

Thales has revealed the first details of its new technology roadmap for the Dassault Rafale's radar and electronic warfare systems, which it believes could create opportunities to equip several other aircraft types over the next 20 years.

*The new concept allows for the insertion of future technologies, such as gallium nitride transmit/receive modules, by using a so-called "cloud" architecture, says Pierre-Yves Chaltiel, head of electronic combat systems for Thales Airborne Systems.

Likely to be available within the next several years, the new T/R modules would enable Thales to reduce the depth of the antenna on the Rafale's RBE2 active electronically scanned array radar. Within a period of 10-12 years, it could also allow additional sensors to be embedded elsewhere within an aircraft's structure to enhance its overall sensor coverage.*

The advance would also deliver increases in processing power, bandwidth capability and electronic counter-countermeasures characteristics, Thales claims.

For the Rafale, Chaltiel says a key benefit of the "cloud" concept would be to allow technologies to be added without having to re-qualify all the software used in the fighter's radar and Spectra EW packages. "The key is the systems knowledge - the processing power coupled with the radar and overall aircraft integration," he says.

The same technology could also be adopted for use by maritime patrol aircraft and airborne early warning platforms, or even offered as part of future mid-life upgrades for the Rafale, Eurofighter Typhoon and Saab Gripen under a possible co-operation agreement with other European radar manufacturers, Chaltiel believes. "Thales is ready and open for co-operation," he says.

French industry and the nation's DGA defence procurement agency have made combined investments worth over &#8364;1 billion ($1.2 billion) in sensor development for the Rafale over the last decade or so, and Chaltiel confirms that the nation is "already working on advanced technology demonstrators for the future".

Meanwhile, Thales will in August deliver the first of three production-standard AESA RBE2 arrays to the defence ministry to support test activities with the Rafale. The new sensor will enter squadron service in 2012 as part of France's December 2009 order for a fourth tranche of 60 Rafales.

"The system is far different, in range and capacity of intercept in a multi-threat environment," Chaltiel says.

Thales reveals 'cloud' concept for Rafale radar technologies


*COURTESY: MR DARE

THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*6 GBU, 3 Mica:*






(Source: Air&Cosmos special edition)

*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *In Moscow, Dilma confirms suspension of fighter purchase*
> 
> According to the report BandNews, the decision could pave the way for Russia to join the bidding has already France, United States and Sweden
> 
> On the last day of official visit to Moscow, President Dilma Rousseff confirmed the temporary suspension of purchase fighter for the Air Force.
> The decision paves the way for Russia to join the bidding has already France, United States and Sweden.



Link


This news has to interesting points for India, one after loosing the Swiss deal, a hold in the UAE, this decision is another big downer for Dassault and puts more pressure on them to seal the Indian deal, which puts us in the better position to negotiate.
The other point is, that IF Russia could get back in the competition, their offer to Brazil beeing another partner in the Pak Fa program could be renewed. Russias defence relations to Brazil are increasing and this would be a big chance for Brazil too. See also:

Link


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Link
> 
> 
> This news has to interesting points for India, one after loosing the Swiss deal, a hold in the UAE, this decision is another big downer for Dassault and puts more pressure on them to seal the Indian deal, which puts us in the better position to negotiate.
> The other point is, that IF Russia could get back in the competition, their offer to Brazil beeing another partner in the Pak Fa program could be renewed. Russias defence relations to Brazil are increasing and this would be a big chance for Brazil too. See also:
> 
> Link


Brazil is really taking the pi$$! This entire saga really is an anatomy in incompetance and unprofessional selection procedures.


----------



## Broccoli

DrSomnath999 said:


> *
> IV)DSI
> 
> ANs:
> yes 1 innovative thing for J10b
> DSI has an advantage in performance & some aspects in stealth as it removes the gap present in between the diverter blade
> & fuselarge of the plane.but to be fair enough it has no major role in combat.
> 
> But some analyst says DSI cant withstand mach 2+ Speeds which is yet to be proven ???? optimum speed for DSI is around
> MACh 1.6-1.7 like that we see in jf 17 & F-35 So it needs to be seen can J10b achieve mach 2+ speed which J10A claims to have*


*

Fighters with DSI can achieve mach 2, but better question is that how many times there has been air-to-air fights in mach 2+ speeds? 



The flight tests covered the entire F-16 flight envelope and achieved a maximum speed of Mach 2.0. The modified aircraft demonstrated flying qualities similar to a normal production F-16 at all angles of attack and at all angles of sideslip. Lockheed Martin test pilots performed two in flight engine restarts and 164 successful afterburner lights, with no failures. Fifty-two afterburner lights were performed during hard maneuvers. No engine stalls or anomalies occurred during the test flights.

The new inlet showed slightly better subsonic specific excess power than a production inlet and that verified the overall system benefits of eliminating the diverter. Test pilots remarked that military power settings and thrust characteristics were very similar to standard production F-16 aircraft with the same General Electric F110-GE-129 engine. Considering the overall goal of the flight test program was to demonstrate the viability of this advanced inlet technology, the results were excellent.

Click to expand...

Code One Magazine: JSF Diverterless Supersonic Inlet


There has been rumors that future variants of Rafale could use DSI instead of the conventional intakes it has today. It seems that most new fighters will use DSI and manufacturers are looking to incorporate it to future variants of their existing fighters.

SAAB has been studying DSI too. 



*


----------



## 1000VA

The A-5 said:


> @SpArK
> 
> The first picture in the set above is the Eurofighter Typhoon.



No way....Its Rafale itself.Look at the picture once again its landing on a aircraft carrier and you say it is Typhoon


----------



## The A-5

1000VA said:


> No way....Its Rafale itself.Look at the picture once again its landing on a aircraft carrier and you say it is Typhoon



He removed the first picture afterwards. There used to be a pic of Typhoon above the Rafale-M pic.

Otherwise why do you think @SpArK thanked my post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Brazil is really taking the pi$$! This entire saga really is an anatomy in incompetance and unprofessional selection procedures.



The problem in many competitions today is, that the countries want more than they can afford. Swiss had no money (and not even a real requirement for fighters), but thought they could procure EF or Rafales. Brazils growth is stumbling a bit and there are too many players with different preferences (Air force wants F18SH, Embraer Gripen, the Government Rafale).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

sancho said:


> Link
> 
> 
> This news has to interesting points for India, one after loosing the Swiss deal, a hold in the UAE, this decision is another big downer for Dassault and puts more pressure on them to seal the Indian deal, which puts us in the better position to negotiate.
> *The other point is, that IF Russia could get back in the competition, their offer to Brazil beeing another partner in the Pak Fa program could be renewed.* Russias defence relations to Brazil are increasing and this would be a big chance for Brazil too. See also:
> 
> Link



Really?? If this is true, than India should oppose any Russian move to make Brazil another partner in the program as this will considerably reduce our say in the project, this after we are giving 50% of money for developmental costs & have already pledged $30 billion for the entire project.


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> Really?? If this is true, than India should oppose any Russian move to make Brazil another partner in the program as this will considerably reduce our say in the project, this after we are giving 50% of money for developmental costs & have already pledged $30 billion for the entire project.



They would partner the Pak Fa, while we have our own version the FGFA and those parts that India jointly funded and might be procured by Brazil, would benefit India as well, not to mention that higher numbers also reduces the unit costs.
However, I would prefer them to join AMCA and IAC 2 development, althought they might not have the money at the moment.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Broccoli said:


> Fighters with DSI can achieve mach 2, but better question is that how many times there has been air-to-air fights in mach 2+ speeds?
> 
> Code One Magazine: JSF Diverterless Supersonic Inlet


Hmm 
so u have indeed googled nicely eh!!! Good

actually i had also seen the same link before i had posted this point & thats why i had said *"that is yet to be proven"??*??
what i mean is it is still not proven that DSI cant withstand such speeds like MACH 2 speeds??So it can attain such speeds but some analyst say it can have aerodyamic penalty at such speeds .But j20 is a twin engine fighter i think it indeed can attain such speeds but it is no compulsion /mandatory thing that only twin engine fighter can attain such speed & single engine dsi fighter couldnt .
But at end
*CONCLUSION
it is still not proven that "DSI cant attain mach 2 speeds"*as the link u posted above indeed speaks DSI can achieve mach2 speeds but ideal value is around mach 1.7-mach 1.8



Broccoli said:


> There has been rumors that future variants of Rafale could use DSI instead of the conventional intakes it has today. It seems that most new fighters will use DSI and manufacturers are looking to incorporate it to future variants of their existing fighters.
> 
> SAAB has been studying DSI too.



1) rafale:

yes they are going to redesign air intake for it's new engine thats true but whther it is DSI or not thats not clear yet.
We will have to wait

2) SAAB

the pics u posted above doent look like classical bump style DSI intake more resembles Y duct intake


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Laser guided Hammer air-to-ground weapon system qualified against moving targets at sea, on land*



> On December 12, 2012, French defense procurement agency DGA successfully carried out the last qualification firing test of the AASM modular air-to-ground missile developed and produced by Sagem (Safran), in its laser terminal guidance version (NATO designation: SBU-54 Hammer). This third and final test qualifies the laser guided version of AASM weapon system and provides the French Navy and Air Force with a new stand off anti-ship capability.
> ...
> The December 12th test took place on the DGA missile tests site of Biscarrosse. The target was an all-terrain vehicle. Remotely piloted, it was illuminated by the aircraft's Damocles pod during the final seconds of the AASM's flight. The vehicle was traveling at different speed, reaching 50 km/h at the time of impact, when it was more than 15 km from the Rafale. The weapon was launched from the aircraft at an extreme off-axis angle of 90° and hit the target at an oblique angle.
> ...
> For Harmattan operation, French side of NATO's Unified Protector operation in Libya as part of the UN's 1973 resolution, the French Air Force and Navy carried out 225 launches of AASM Hammer missiles from Rafale fighters (Defense Committee of the French National Assembly, report of October 4, 2011  testimony of the Ministry of Defense), using the INS / GPS and INS / GPS / Infrared guidance versions.



Laser guided AASM Hammer air-to-ground weapon system qualified against moving targets at sea, on land


----------



## rahul_rao

bhai bada hi acha laga ye thread... yaar su-30mki pe bhi banado ek mini encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys, check out this well written, well researched and objective analysis of the MMRCA comp:

http://carnegieendowment.org/files/dogfight.pdf


It is pretty outdated (was written in early 2011 and the situation has clearly moved on since then) but still well worth a read.



Going by his analysis India/GoI has largely stuck to his recommendations ie buy the best, do not let political considerations get involved, do not split the order etc



Enjoy!


----------



## Invincible INDIAN



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*MMRCA project: Govt firm on HAL as lead integrator*

The defence ministry has decided to remain firm on having Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) as the lead integrator for producing 108 medium multirole combat aircraft (MMRCA) in the country, virtually turning down French firm Dassault Aviation&#8217;s plea to play a bigger role in the multi-billion dollar project.

The ministry&#8217;s stand in this regard has come after French firm Dassault, which has bagged the IAF deal for supplying 126 MMRCA, asked it to define the role of HAL in the project. 

As per the tender, first 18 of the 126 aircraft are to be supplied by Rafale from its facilities and the rest 108 are to be license produced and integrated by the HAL at its facilities here.

If any company other than HAL is designated as the integrator, it would be deviation from the tender issued for the project and as per the defence procurement procedure, it will have to be approved by the defence acquisition council, defence ministry sources said.

In view of this, the ministry has decided that it will stick to the clauses of the tender issued in 2007, they said.

The ministry is expected to convey its decision on the issue to the company during the negotiations on the deal beginning next week.

The French company had told the ministry that if it is given the overall responsibility for the project, it should be given the freedom to decide on the proportion of work to be done by HAL and private companies in the programme

If the government had given a major role to the French firm in producing the aircraft in the country, it would have assigned a major share of work to an Indian defence company.

Soon after Dassault was declared as the lowest bidder for the MMRCA deal piping EAD&#8217;s Eurofighter, it signed a MoU with a Reliance Industries Ltd. company for working together in the security sector.

It is currently negotiating the deal with the defence ministry and the IAF.
MMRCA project: Govt firm on HAL as lead integrator | idrw.org


----------



## Koovie

Cannot get enough from these solo displays, I love her !!!


----------



## sancho



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*F3.3 Rafale to be commissioned in the second quarter of 2013:*

Change will include: 
- Improved fire control for laser guided weapons.
- Fire control for GBU 12/22/24.
- Improved air to sea fire control.
- Improved Link 16.
Le Rafale au standard F3.3 mis en service au second trimestre 2013 - Le Journal de l'Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> *M88: a continuously upgraded military jet engine*
> 
> ...*After being qualified in April 2012, the first M88-4E with the TCO pack was delivered in May. How would you describe its new performance capabilities?*
> 
> The commissioning of the new TCO pack standard marks a major step forward in the ongoing upgrades of the M88 engine. Our aim, working with the French defense procurement agency DGA (Direction Générale de l'Armement) was to streamline maintenance operations and reduce costs for the Rafale fighter. Calling on our state-of-the-art design methods and manufacturing technologies, we modified certain critical parts in the hot section of the engine to extend their service lives. These parts operate in particularly harsh environments, and are traditionally demanding in terms of maintenance. By extending their lifespan, we naturally decrease the total cost of ownership for the engine. But the gains aren't solely financial: improvements to the high-pressure section, especially on the stator and rotor modules, enables us to streamline maintenance operations and reduce the number of times the plane is grounded for servicing, which in turn increases the engines' dispatch reliability. The latter is generally expressed in terms of tactical air cycles, or TAC, a NATO standard that measures the number of times pilots use the throttle between inspections. On the M88-4E, we have increased TAC from 2,500 cycles to 4,000 cycles! To date, 16 Rafales have had their M88 engines retrofitted to the 4E standard, by changing out their turbine blades. Plus, two new Rafales with M88-4E engines were delivered to the French air force in December 2012...
> 
> 
> ...*What's the current status of the Indian contract for new fighter planes?*
> 
> For the last few years we have been negotiating the sale of M88 engines within the scope of India's request for proposals (RFP) for their new medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA), concerning 126 fighters for the country's air force. The Rafale was selected for exclusive negotiations, and we are now taking a close look at gradual production transfers and industrial offsets.



Snecmag - Snecma


----------



## sancho

*Pics from the missions in the Mali conflict:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sancho

*More from Mali:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> *Pics from the missions in the Mali conflict:*


WHAT A PIC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

> *French Prez coming in Feb; Rafale, N-deals top agenda*
> 
> India and France are discussing some big-ticket deals to make the maiden visit of French President Francois Hollande to India next month a truly memorable one. Top officials of the two countries are busy holding diplomatic talks to explore the possibility of signing agreements for French Rafale fighter jets for India and French nuclear giant Areva building two nuclear power reactors at Jaitapur in Maharashtra.
> 
> Indian officials say it&#8217;s a visit that New Delhi has been keenly looking forward to. India has compiled a list of priority countries for it and France is at the forefront in Europe...



The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News
> Indian officials say its a visit that New Delhi has been keenly looking forward to. India has compiled a list of priority countries for it and France is at the forefront in Europe
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...encylopedia-its-fanboyz-22.html#ixzz2IfJQQ0Tx



Indo-French love story seems to be in full swing!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Indo-French love story seems to be in full swing!!



Hope Rafale deal could be signed then.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> Hope Rafale deal could be signed then.



Fingers crossed buddy!! Areva deal would be cherry on the top! 

I'm wondering whether the Rafale deal will be signed during this visit or during the days before AI 2013 which I heard was a possiblity.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Fingers crossed buddy!! Areva deal would be cherry on the top!
> 
> I'm wondering whether the Rafale deal will be signed during this visit or during the days before AI 2013 which I heard was a possiblity.



I think the biggest chance is his visit, since there is nothing more official, than his and MMS signature under the contract. I also guess we might here more about the final content of Mirage upgrade when the Rafale deal is signed, since there could be similarities wrt weapons procurements for example (Scalp and SPICE). 
The only sad point is, that currently nothing hints on more commonality between Rafale and LCA MK2, or Rafale and AMCA the way I would have prefered it. The Rafale deal as a whole is such a big chance for us, to get way more, but I think MoD is too shortsighted again and blinded by ADAs and DRDOs hope to deal with things alone again.


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> I think the biggest chance is his visit, since there is nothing more official, than his and MMS signature under the contract. I also guess we might here more about the final content of Mirage upgrade when the Rafale deal is signed, since there could be similarities wrt weapons procurements for example (Scalp and SPICE).
> The only sad point is, that currently nothing hints on more commonality between Rafale and LCA MK2, or Rafale and AMCA the way I would have prefered it. The Rafale deal as a whole is such a big chance for us, to get way more, but I think MoD is too shortsighted again and blinded by ADAs and DRDOs hope to deal with things alone again.


Surely the Rafale tech for LCA and especially AMCA is still a high possibility once this Ralafe deal is signed and ToT trickles down? Once all parties have got things cleared up then sensible decisions can be made. 

I am looking foreward to the nitty-gritty details of the Ralafe contract though ie what HMDS, who wil be providing certain infrastructure/logistic services in India, weapons package, IAF training etc however I feel I'll have to wait months if not years for most of these details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho 

What do you think the deciding factor will be between the Damacles vs Litning LDP debate for the IAF vis a vis the Rafale? Cost or capabiltiy? And has there been a particularly intensive comparison of the two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> Surely the Rafale tech for LCA and especially AMCA is still a high possibility once this Ralafe deal is signed and ToT trickles down? Once all parties have got things cleared up then sensible decisions can be made.



No, could have linked this all together to 1 big deal, instead of making it more complicated by several smaller deals later, which also delays everything.

If I would be in charge from the Indian side, I would have done it like this:

*Phase 1* (arround 2015) - Rafale F3+ by Dassault / LCA MK2 by HAL

- both fighters with same HMS, RBE 2 AESA radar, FSO including new IRST (either new developed, or if possible take by EF or Russians), DDM NG MAWS


*Phase 2* (around 2018) - Licence production of futher developed and customised Rafale by HAL for IAF and Dassault for French forces

- (integrated) PDL NG, software upgrades, METEOR missile, SPECTRA GaN, possibly a jointly developed MICA IR repacement, Indian CAS weapons, CFTs and if possible Kaveri-Snecma K10


*Phase 3* (between 2020 and 2025 onwards) - joint developments on Rafale MLU and a naval AMCA based on Rafale M

- GaN RBE 2 AESA with electronic attack capability, conformal radar arrays, stealth shapings with internal weapon bays / weapon pods, SPECTRA NG with improved electronic attack capabilities, Astra NG with Ramjet propulsion for Indian Rafales and AMCA


The point is, we can bind Dassault, Thales, Snecma and the French in general now to increased partnerships with India on an eye to eye level, because of the huge Rafale order that is possible and since we still are the best chance to export the fighter so far!
For us the joint developments will help to improve our industrial capabilities, while the common techs and capabilities will help to finish LCA and AMCA projects way earlier!



Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho
> 
> What do you think the deciding factor will be between the Damacles vs Litning LDP debate for the IAF vis a vis the Rafale? Cost or capabiltiy? And has there been a particularly intensive comparison of the two?



Capabilitywise IAF will want the Litening, since it technically superior and already available and widely used in Indian forces. The Damocles XF would have been an alternative, but it was scrapped and now the French go for the long shot and PDL NG by 2018, but IAF can't wait so long, so my guess is, that they will integrate the Litening, even if the costs might be not that cheap.
The other possibility is as shown in my last post, using Damocles now as a stopgap solution and jointly develop PDL NG as part as our contribution on a partner level for 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shree835

DrSomnath999 said:


> *F3.3 Rafale to be commissioned in the second quarter of 2013:*
> 
> Change will include:
> - Improved fire control for laser guided weapons.
> - Fire control for GBU 12/22/24.
> - Improved air to sea fire control.
> - Improved Link 16.
> Le Rafale au standard F3.3 mis en service au second trimestre 2013 - Le Journal de l'Aviation



Please let me know is India going for F3.3 Rafale or lower version....?


----------



## IND151

sancho said:


> From the best source when it comes to Rafale news!



please tell me the source


----------



## sancho

shree835 said:


> Please let me know is India going for F3.3 Rafale or lower version....?



The Rafale we get will be the F3-O4T or F3+:

Rafale News: Rafale F3-O4T and beyond


The mentioned 3.3 is more an upgrade version for French forces, than a standard of Dassault. 




IND151 said:


> please tell me the source



Not sure which psot that was, but I guess it's about the Rafale news thread in the militarypotos forum and the member Olybrious that runs the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos Jan 18, operation Serval:*







*Air forces around Mali:*






- Rafale reinforcements expected from 3/30 Lorraine fighter squadron, Al Dhafra, UAE. 
- Sunday, 4 Rafale shot 21 GBU / AASM on targets in northern Mali. The Rafale that didn't fire 3 of its 6 AASM had a technical problem (Rafaut pylon probably).

COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE

*First images of Gao after the Rafale strike*






COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS


----------



## IND151

sancho said:


> The Rafale we get will be the F3-O4T or F3+:
> 
> Rafale News: Rafale F3-O4T and beyond
> 
> 
> The mentioned 3.3 is more an upgrade version for French forces, than a standard of Dassault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which psot that was, *but I guess it's about the Rafale news thread in the militarypotos forum and the member Olybrious that runs the thread.*



thanks for info


----------



## GURU DUTT

wel i have a confusion OP of all the above latest development i was wondering will India get the latest one with all the latest gizmos as the french airforce is getting or we will get the model which was was shown to us for evaluatiopn and say when it comes we get anews that the Mod has made a sepparate deal for the latest stuff kindly do clear my confusion in detail Thanks


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale M38, the last of a kind*


The Rafale M 38 is the last Rafale M equipped with a PESA radar. Also the last Rafale M of the third batch






Rafale News: Rafale M38, the last of a kind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sancho

GURU DUTT said:


> wel i have a confusion OP of all the above latest development i was wondering will India get the latest one with all the latest gizmos as the french airforce is getting or we will get the model which was was shown to us for evaluatiopn and say when it comes we get anews that the Mod has made a sepparate deal for the latest stuff kindly do clear my confusion in detail Thanks



The one shown during the evaluation was an F3, with an AESA demo version installed to show the capaility of the coming Rafale. We get the F3+ with the serial produced AESA and all latest upgrades + some, that we might fund (HMS, IRST, possibly Meteor and Litening). The 3.3 upgrade is more specific to French forces and has some improvovements to datalinks for example, that IAF don't use, which makes them not useful for us anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

What is the difference Between Omni Role And Multi Role/swing Role Fighters ?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agent_47 said:


> What is the difference Between Omni Role And Multi Role/swing Role Fighters ?



Dassualt describe the multi-role capabiliies on the Rafale as "Omni-role". They have carved out this niche.


----------



## sancho

Agent_47 said:


> What is the difference Between Omni Role And Multi Role/swing Role Fighters ?



They are all describing the same capability of a modern fighter to be used in A2A and A2G role. Dassault calls it Omni role, because they describe it as a ballanced multi role capability by design, since Rafale was designed and developed to be equally good in A2A, A2G, as a carrier fighter, in BVR just like in WVR. That doesn't make it to the best in a specific field, but offers the over all best performance.
The EF for example is called a swing role fighter, which also means that it can be used in different roles, but it is designed mainly for A2A, with A2G or other roles only as secondary once. That's why it's design offers advantages in A2A, while it is limiting in other roles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos , jan 25:*












*The future of the AASM:*

- 220 standard laser guided AASM to be delivered this year (1200 ordered).
- AASM 125 with mk81 bomb (with range much greater than 60km)
- Improved data link to allow in flight reprogramming by the Rafale or by an external sensor. 
- Dual mode AASM : laser and terminal imaging seeker.

*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## Abingdonboy

@sancho @DrSomnath999 
@SpArK


When are you guys expecting the Rafale deal to be signed? Next month when French Pres Hollande visits India? March 31st 2013? Or sometime later?


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @DrSomnath999
> @SpArK
> 
> 
> When are you guys expecting the Rafale deal to be signed? Next month when French Pres Hollande visits India? March 31st 2013? Or sometime later?



PATIENCE buddy, isn't this the advice both of us give in other threads??? 

To be really fair, i don't think it as a possibility before 31st march 2013, since IAF have to release Rs. 10k crore as initial amount to the Dassault, with budget cuts already in place 

But we can expect it to be signed anytime in April.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> PATIENCE buddy, isn't this the advice both of us give in other threads???
> 
> To be really fair, i don't think it as a possibility before 31st march 2013, since IAF have to release Rs. 10k crore as initial amount to the Dassault, with budget cuts already in place
> 
> But we can expect it to be signed anytime in April.



I know bud, I was just wondering what the more exert members on the thread thought. I had been doing some research last night of all the reports in the last 3-4 weeks and there is A LOT of contradicting news reports. Some are saying the deal is "imminent" and that the mid-Feb visit by Hollande will see both Areva and Rafale deals signed, others say by March 31st and then others say June-August 2013! And wrt budget cuts some say one the budget cut is there whilst the FinM/MoD claim there is no such cut! Then the reason of the delay in the talks keeps changing from ToT issues, hang-ups because the IAF is demanding for more 2 seat Rafales, or issues with HAL being the lead intergrator, etc. 

As you can see- a very murky picture!


I'm all for patience I just wanted to get a clear idea of just what is going on.


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> I know bud, I was just wondering what the more exert members on the thread thought. I had been doing some research last night of all the reports in the last 3-4 weeks and there is A LOT of contradicting news reports. Some are saying the deal is "imminent" and that the mid-Feb visit by Hollande will see both Areva and Rafale deals signed, others say by March 31st and then others say June-August 2013! And wrt budget cuts some say one the budget cut is there whilst the FinM/MoD claim there is no such cut! Then the reason of the delay in the talks keeps changing from ToT issues, hang-ups because the IAF is demanding for more 2 seat Rafales, or issues with HAL being the lead intergrator, etc.
> 
> As you can see- a very murky picture!
> 
> 
> I'm all for patience I just wanted to get a clear idea of just what is going on.



We should try to make SENSE of all the news (my personal view):

First, the various news that rafale deal is in trouble can be a stunt by MOD to pressurize Dassault to make the deal more tempting (remember, rafale was infact out of MMRCA not long ago, that can also be a pressure tactic so that Dassault/France do not supply the avionics package for Pak JF-17s).

Second, I m sure that the talks are going as smooth as they should be as both want the deal signed soon since it is a win-win for both.

Third, There was a certain budget cut PROPOSED by fin ministry but MOD objected to it, don't know who finally won & for that we have to wait till the Budget for 2013-14 is presented.

Fourth, I think even if there is budget cuts & IAF forces to sign the deal before march (though i doubt that), FM will provide for the first installment of the deal.

Fifth, it now looks that the deal will be more better for France since MOD will order not 126 but 189 Rafales in the deal (not to forget a possible order for more & maybe even Rafale-M for navy).

Sixth, the issue of more 2 seaters you raised can infact be true since you know that it is the IAF doctrine that demands another pilot. So i was surprised that they were asking for so less of twin seaters in the deal earlier.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Third, There was a certain budget cut PROPOSED by fin ministry but MOD objected to it, don't know who finally won & for that we have to wait till the Budget for 2013-14 is presented.
> 
> Fourth, I think even if there is budget cuts & IAF forces to sign the deal before march (though i doubt that), FM will provide for the first installment of the deal.



Mate, AFAIK the budget cut ONLY applied to the CURRENT FY as there has been special, one-off issues in the current FY such as less than expected tax revenue and issues with subsidies as such there was never any question of these issues spilling over into the FY2013-14. In fact, the MoD as already said the Defence Budget of 2013-14 will follow the trend of going up in double digit percentage points.


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> @sancho @DrSomnath999
> @SpArK
> 
> 
> When are you guys expecting the Rafale deal to be signed? Next month when French Pres Hollande visits India? March 31st 2013? Or sometime later?



I don't think anybody without inside infos can give a reliable answer, I just hope that at least some pre-contracts will be signed during the visit of president Hollande to finally fix the deal. When you take the statements of the former Dassault CEO and the recent once from our foreign minister, it looks very positive now and the final negotiations are on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

> *Hindustan Aeronautics is ready to take on challenges: Tyagi
> *
> ...*2.Media reports indicate that HAL cannot and does not have the capacity to take in work orders and deliver on time when the 126 MMRCA deal is finalised. Your comments.
> *
> Ans:We are fully ready and geared up for MMRCA assignment. It is important to know that over the last 70 years of existence HAL has designed and manufactured 29 types of aircraft. This proves that the fundamental are in place to take-up any project including MMRCA.
> 
> HAL has taken up many programs under Licence manufacturing and has successfully absorbed the technology and completed the programs. And are confident that if the documentation is complete and there are no mismatches, we will be able to absorb the technology quickly and meet the challenging program timelines.
> 
> The price negotiations of the MMRCA (Medium Multi Role Combat Aircraft) project have begun. HAL has been designated as the lead production agency. The process for setting up the required infrastructure for the project has already been initiated by HAL to meet the challenging timelines. A dedicated team under the leadership of a General Manager has already been put in place to co-ordinate and oversee all the activities pertaining to the MMRCA project. HAL has finalized the factory sites at Bangalore for the manufacture of aircraft and engine and activities for infrastructural build up are under progress...



Hindustan Aeronautics is ready to take on challenges: Tyagi - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault, Elbit to ring BEL at Aero India*

Military technology major Bharat Electronics Ltd (BEL) is likely to ink an MoU with Dassault, which recently won the contract for 126 Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) Rafale fighter jets.

*Sources told Express that the proposed MoU, likely to be signed during Aero India 2013, will be different from BELs existing JV with Thales. The MoU will get propelled when Indias Ministry of Defence signs the Rafale deal officially with Dassault. The MoU will enable BEL get onboard Rafale for the integration of the synthetic aperture radars (SAR) and electronic warfare (EW) suits, among others.*

During the show, BEL is also likely to sign an MoU with Elbit Systems Electro-Optics Elop Ltd, Israel, for the joint development of compact multi-purpose advance stabilisation system (CoMPASS), for naval applications.

Sources said the Indian Navy has opted for CoMPASS in tune with the modernisation of its costal surveillance plans. BEL might get into a transfer of technology (ToT) pact with Elbit, to develop some critical airborne applications.

When contacted, BEL chairman and managing director Anil Kumar, however, didnt want to get into the details of the MoUs. At the show, we are focusing mainly on our strengths in Network Centric Warfare (NCW) activities. With several major defence purchases in the final phase of decision making, we expect global original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) and their vendors to be on the look-out for Indian offset partners, Anil Kumar said.

He said the show-stopper for BEL will be the homegrown SCA (Software Communication Architecture)-compliant Software Defined Radio (SDR), in various forms and to be used on different platforms by the Indian defence forces. We will display cutting-edge technologies developed indigenously for NCW systems like: computing elements in various form factors, right from wrist-wearable computers, hand-held computers and tablet PCs to rugged laptops, he said.

BEL chief said his company will be showcasing more mature homegrown defence technologies and solutions at the show. We intend to showcase our strengths and present our preparedness to address the offset business to the prospective foreign original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) during the show, he said.

Dassault, Elbit to ring BEL at Aero India - The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yeti

*Rafale over Mali*


----------



## SpArK

*The French procurement agency has issued @thalesgroup with a risk reduction contract for new-generation laser designator pod for Rafale.*





*Dassault Rafale retracting the landing gear after take off , splendid
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## perplexed

SpArK said:


>




awesome pics there... it seems that RAFALE need not do any PR at all for any future deals. Indian fanboys have spearheaded that campaign.. As for technicality, the parameter list of IAF will be kinda standard for the next decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

SpArK said:


> *The French procurement agency has issued @thalesgroup with a risk reduction contract for new-generation laser designator pod for Rafale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dassault Rafale retracting the landing gear after take off , splendid
> *



Awesome picture .........

IAF made the right choice .


----------



## sancho

perplexed said:


> awesome pics there... it seems that RAFALE need not do any PR at all for any future deals. Indian fanboys have spearheaded that campaign.. As for technicality, the parameter list of IAF will be kinda standard for the next decade



A fighter that does what it was developed for, in the most advanced ways doesn't really need PR right? All that is left is, to distinguish facts and myth (underpowered, fighter bomber ).


----------



## Koovie

perplexed said:


> awesome pics there... it seems that RAFALE need not do any PR at all for any future deals. Indian fanboys have spearheaded that campaign.. As for technicality, the parameter list of IAF will be kinda standard for the next decade



After seeing these pics the navy probably wants those sexy birds as well !


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Thales: very important contract to upgrade the Rafale*

The DGA has notified Thales first installment of a contract of 150 million euros for the development of target designation pod next generation.

Discreetly, the Directorate General of Armaments notified late December Thales a major contract for the modernization of the Rafale, it was learned from sources. *This is a first tranche of  55 million contract to develop the next generation of one of the key equipment of the combat aircraft: the target designation pod, also called "PDL NG" , for "laser designation pod next generation" .
Expected for several months, this segment represents about a third of the estimated development since the DGA should normally notify the end of the year an additional $ 115 million.* If we add the following making 45 copies planned, the total commitment will approach 450 million in favor of the defense electronics group. Deliveries are planned between 2018 and 2022.
Damocles, the name of the platform in use today, is used to guide bombs via a laser beam and works in any weather . It equips the Mirage 2000, the Rafale or the Sukhoi 30.
Modernization is a key step to export the Rafale. In 2011, when negotiations with the United Arab Emirates in full swing, France sought to finance part of the development of the next generation of Abu Dhabi which leaned heavily on the Sniper, equipment competitor Lockheed Martin.
Thales : très important contrat pour la modernisation du Rafale, Actualités


----------



## Abingdonboy

Straight from the horse's mouth (Indian fincance minister):



> High quality global journalism requires investment. Please share this article with others using the link below, do not cut & paste the article. See our Ts&Cs and Copyright Policy for more detail. Email ftsales.support@ft.com to buy additional rights. FT interview: Palaniappan Chidambaram, India&#8217;s finance minister | beyondbrics
> 
> Barber: A couple of [other] things, if I may. The competition between Rafale and Eurofighter is something which has attracted a lot of interest here. Can India press ahead with the very expensive purchase of Rafale and, at the same time, press ahead with your deficit reduction programme, because it is a very expensive purchase indeed. Are you fully committed to it?
> Chidambaram: Rafale was selected after a transparent bidding and evaluation procedure. Now, it&#8217;s well within the right of the competitor to say that Rafale is too expensive, that the other product is more competitive and better priced, but how can I second guess a transparent procedure, a transparent bidding and evaluation procedure, which finally threw up the results that Rafale will be selected? We have had the defence experts in this. We have had the air force involved in it. We&#8217;ve had civilian analysts involved in the process. And how can we find fault with the conclusion? If they find that Rafale at that price is the best product, it is the best product. &#8230;




FT interview: Palaniappan Chidambaram, India&#8217;s finance minister | beyondbrics


Once again proves to the naysayers- the Indian Finance Minister no less is saying there is NO problems with the Rafale selection!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

There can hardly be any doubt about that Rafale comes to India with all the recent official remarks, the question is only when and in what configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> There can hardly be any doubt about that Rafale comes to India with all the recent official remarks, the question is only when and in what configuration.



What do you mean wrt configuration? Do you mean the exact version the IAF gets? Or C/B/M?


----------



## sancho

Abingdonboy said:


> What do you mean wrt configuration? Do you mean the exact version the IAF gets? Or C/B/M?



Not only that, but what other things might be added to the general F3+ version (HMS, IRST, Meteor, Litening LDP, CFTs), or what weapon pack we might choose (Scalp, SPICE, Pilum, SPIKE NLOS).
The baseline fighter will be the same as the French got, but there could be at least some customisations according to our needs.


----------



## SpArK

*Rafale flying away to Serval.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK




----------



## perplexed

SpArK said:


>



deadly


----------



## sancho

*Aero India 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

sancho said:


> *Aero India 2013*



Rafale lining up against some IAF regulars- the AJT, M2K and MIG-29!


+ those French and their short-shorts! lo!!

++ FrAF letting some IAF guys in the hot seat- nice to see!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Serval's eyes shine, even in daylight*


> Increased emergency strikes, the first missions of Rafale with Reco-NG pod occurred in the last 72 hours northeast Mali. This is the fourth stage on which the couple operates in three years. It also confirms, if need be, the important information needed for this theater, which has never seen before mobilization, on any other theater in modern French history.
> Indeed, Serval absorbs half of ATL-2 airworthy, but also two F1CR Mirage, Rafale capable missions Reco-NG, and special abilities of human intelligence on the ground (1). The squadron Poitou-loading process and also paste the information to end targeting. In addition, two drones have been engaged Snowy Niamey (more than 50% of the fleet). As means of special forces, these devices can provide both the information that the cooperative targetting the benefit of effectors available in this area.
> Google Translate



*About Thales Aeros Reco-NG recce pod:*





1) 2 parabolic antennas: images transmission in real time up to 100 megabits per second with 360 ° coverage.
2) High speed Infrared scanner at very low altitude with a 180 ° panoramic view.
3) Direct data link between the pod and a ground station (LOS, Line Of Sight). Range: several hundred kilometers.
4) Electronic box: storage unit (1 terra octet) used in case of data link failure and viewfinder calculator (programmable or led by pilot).
5) 2 large sized focal plane arrays in the visible and in the 3-5 &#956;m infrared - 2 wide and 2 narrow high resolution fields of view, both in the visible and in the infrared, high or medium altitude.





3d image built from a Reco NG pod located several tens of kilometers away. The 3D top view is obtained by assembling several IR and optical pics (source Air&Cosmos).

*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## sudhir007

Ajai Shukla: Rafale&#8217;s July take-off | idrw.org

Will Aero India 2013, the aeronautical jamboree that kicks off in Bangalore on Wednesday, be relatively subdued? Since 2005, zing has been imparted to successive versions of this biennial air show by the Indian Air Force&#8217;s riveting, multi-billion dollar quest for a medium multi-role combat aircraft ( MMRCA) to help meet our two-front security challenges. Every alternate year, the world&#8217;s foremost military aircraft vendors &#8211; including Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Dassault, Eurofighter,Gripen International and MiG &#8211; would converge on Bangalore along with myriad sub-vendors, pitching for their products and vetting prospective Indian partners for the offset obligations that would accrue from the world&#8217;s biggest international fighter deal. And each time one of the contending fighters would scream into the skies for an aerobatics display, the pilot would push it to the limits knowing that key decision makers were watching the performance.

But now, with Dassault&#8217;s Rafale fighter having won that six-way contest, has the fizz gone out of Aero India? With none of the Rafale&#8217;s erstwhile rivals coming to Bangalore, what will the spectators and aerobatics buffs crane their necks upwards at? Other than the Rafale, the only foreign fighters performing aerobatics will be The Russian Knights, a Moscow-based team that flies the Sukhoi-27. Is this a metaphor for a larger strategic truth: that after everyone has come and gone, there still remain the Russians?

Actually, any reports of the demise of Aero India would be exaggerated, given India&#8217;s dubious status as the world&#8217;s biggest buyer of weaponry. Besides, New Delhi is also the world&#8217;s most unpredictable arms buyer; and some fighter manufacturers believe that the last word has not yet been said on the MMRCA purchase. Even as New Delhi and Dassault continue to negotiate, the runner-up in the MMRCA contest, Eurofighter GmbH, maintains a major presence in New Delhi. It will be there in Bangalore even if the Eurofighter itself will not fly displays.



Few know better than EADS, one of Eurofighter GmbH&#8217;s parent companies, how quickly apparently done deals collapse in the Indian procurement environment. In 2007, New Delhi reversed its decision to buy 197 light helicopters from Eurocopter after allegations of corruption emerged. In 2010, New Delhi cancelled its tender for Multi-Role Tanker Transport (MRTT) aerial refuelling aircraft, which Airbus seemed poised to win, and reissued the tender (last month, Airbus finally won the contract).

&#8220;It&#8217;s not over till the fat lady sings,&#8221; says an EADS official. With general elections due in the first half of 2014, there is speculation that negotiations with Dassault could run into a new government in New Delhi. Another aspect that EADS and Eurofighter regard as a potential deal-breaker is Dassault&#8217;s (perceived) inability to deliver the Rafale to the IAF at the price that Dassault quoted in its commercial bid. According to this argument, Dassault had counted on winning the Brazilian order for 36 Rafale fighters, and a UAE order for up to 60 Rafales, bringing down production costs. But with only the Indian tender for 126 fighters having been won, Dassault&#8217;s cost of production could be significantly higher than quoted. If so, political uncertainty would be compounded by financial unviability.

So how far is the ministry of defence (MoD) from actually signing a deal with Dassault? In my understanding there is a better-than-even chance that this could happen in June/July. People who should know insist that there is no looming deal-breaker in terms of cost; and that ongoing negotiations are not about cost but about the modalities of production in India.

Dassault&#8217;s major concern is that New Delhi&#8217;s Request for Proposals (as the tender document is called) mandates that the Rafale be assembled in Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL), with Dassault responsible for timely delivery. The French vendor argues that it can take responsibility for the first 18 Rafale fighters, which will be built in France and delivered to the IAF in flyaway condition. But the next 118 aircraft, which must be assembled in HAL, would be clouded by uncertainty, given HAL&#8217;s poor production ethos and track record. Recent delays in HAL&#8217;s production of the BAE Systems trainer, the Hawk, support Dassault&#8217;s contention.

Dassault is arguing for doing much of the production and integration at a facility that it will set up in partnership with Reliance, which it partnered a year ago. Negotiations continue, with Dassault contending that it cannot be responsible for delivery if the aircraft were to be manufactured on a HAL line; while the MoD insists that the Dassault-Reliance venture can build components, sub-systems and systems, but the integration must be done at HAL.

Meanwhile, the Rafale will entertain the crowds at Aero India, unencumbered by the presence of a crop of rivals. And, as long as India retains its dubious status as the world&#8217;s biggest buyer of weaponry (Stockholm International Peace Research Institute estimates that India imported $3.58 billion, or Rs 19,000 crore, worth of conventional arms in 2011), Aero India 2013 will be bigger than ever.

Tailpiece: also flying aerobatics displays will be the Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA), an Indian-designed and -built fighter that is a major aeronautical triumph but has never got the funding or attention that it deserves. The Tejas, at an advanced stage of flight testing, will perform vertical loops, barrel rolls and display its low-speed handling capabilities. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Paan Singh

While the Bangalore Airshow opens its doors on Wednesday and a few days visit of François Hollande, that hopefully France in India in 2013? With good karma, this may be the year of France in India, which was the first country client French armament industry in 2011. Numerous marketing campaigns and negotiations could be favorable this year for groups lights.
And if karma was favorable in 2013 to French arms manufacturers in India. Starting with Dassault Aviation , in pole position to clinch the deal of the century in India, MMRCA (Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft), called by the Indians "the mother of all cases" ("mother of all deals"). *A contract valued at 18 billion euros.* Since January 2012, the manufacturer tricolor is in exclusive talks with New Delhi for the sale of a first tranche of 126 Rafale, of which 108 will be assembled locally by Indian manufacturers.

New Delhi has a real pressing need to renew its fleet with modern aircraft to counter the rise in Air China and Pakistan. Especially as the Army Air India loses many devices, including Russian aircraft . The Indian Air Force lost 50 aircraft, including 33 fighter jets between 2008 and March 2012. In addition, India must deal with regular violations of its airspace. Besides the infiltration of Pakistani Kashmir valley by. The Indian government has complained regularly of these provocations. Recently, in early January, the Ministry of Defence denounced in a statement: "The Indian government considers the incident as a provocation and we condemn it. (...) We expect Islamabad to honor the agreement cease-fire strictly. "

Gust: everything goes well

*"Everything is going well," says a source close to the case even if there is little chance that this contract is signed, despite the willingness of the Air Force and the Indian authorities before the end of the fiscal year, which ends in late March. The visit of François Hollande, the travel dates (February 14 and 15) were revealed by Challenges , will not the opportunity to sign this mégacontrat. Dassault Aviation expects rather a contract this summer or year-end, according to our information. Just because the elections are scheduled in India in May 2014. Three months before the election date, no contract of this magnitude will be signed.* In December, *the Ministry of Defence of India had publicly and plainly stated that "the MMRCA contract has not been finalized so far because the negotiations are ongoing."
*
The challenge for Dassault Aviation is to organize the vast transfer of technologies required by New Delhi in good conditions for Indians and in conditions of reasonable safety for Team Rafale (Dassault Aviation, Thales and Safran ). This is far from simple. For Indian suppliers to find such a contract is a big challenge ... and time consuming. So, Dassault Aviation discusses step by step financial guarantees in case of failure of local suppliers.
*
EADS has two contracts in 2013*

In India, there is not the Rafale. EADS is the signing of two contracts this year: *Maitri missile and aircraft refueling. Its subsidiary MBDA (37.5%) has been waiting for a beautiful year contract worth approximately $ 1.8 billion to co-develop a missile surface to air next generation in partnership with India. "The negotiations were completed in December 2011 and the program is past the defense council in December 2012, says it in The Tribune. Suddenly, there are too many more steps to go." Maitri program is based on the work done by the DRDO (Defence Research and Development Organization) and a technology transfer from MBDA to fill gaps in the Indian industry. Eventually, it is planned to produce about 2,000 missiles by Bharat Dynamics Limited Maitri. This system of air defense meet the needs of the Air Force, Navy and Army.

The European Group also expects the signing of tanker contract, A330 MRTT. selected India in January Airbus Military for the supply of six A330 MRTT tanker aircraft to equip its Air Force. Subsidiary of EADS entered into exclusive negotiations with New Delhi ... two years after first seeing a similar contract canceled by the Indian government. A sale that could exceed one billion dollars if it was concluded at the end of exclusive negotiations.*

Eurocopter track three programs

India is a paradise for helicopter. Currently, there are several commercial campaigns representing approximately &#8364; 10 billion, of which two were won by Boeing in December (15-47F Chinook Ch 22 and AH-64D Apache Block-III) for a total of two billion euros . In turn, has three Eurocopter renewal programs of the Indian fleet. Subsidiary of EADS, who responded in 2008 to an international tender, desperately waiting since 2010 ... the opening of business envelopes from New Delhi to see if it is selected again by the Indian Air Force to renew the fleet of Cheetah and Chetak helicopters. I*nvolved, 197 Fennec, the military version of the Squirrel. A contract worth 400 million euros can reach up to $ 1.5 billion with a total purchase of 600 aircraft. It also seeks the renewal of Navy helicopters and Coast Guard. Eurocopter NH-90 respectively 16 and 56 AS565 MB Panther, which will also be showcased in Bangalore.*

DCNS dives for a new tender for six submarines

Finally, DCNS will participate in the new tender of New Delhi, who wants contruire six new submarines, four of which will be manufactured stalled in the framework of Project-75i. New Delhi has launched a tender in early December. These submarines are equipped with an AIP system for longer dives, will be equipped with cruise missiles. Finally, the contractor will partner with local groups to the manufacture of these underwater image of what had already DCNS, which has already sold six Scorpene submarines to New Delhi in 2005 in cooperation with the shipyard Mazagon Dock, located in the port of Bombay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM AIR & COSMOS MAGAZINE FEB 2013*





*Rafale would have outperformed F15 & F18 in qatar*







> Au cours d'une trentaine de missions d' èvaluations qui se sont
> déroulées à doha à l'été , le Rafale a pu montrer son potentiel aux aviateurs qatariens en conditions "temps chauds" . Tant et si
> bien que ,de source gouvernementale ,il aurait tout simplement
> surclassé la concurrence américaine (F15 strike eagle et F/A 18E/F Super Hornet ) ,également évaluée par le qatar ,qui envisage toujours de remplacer ses Mirage 2005



translate:
Over thirty missions assessments that are
held in Doha in the summer, the Rafale was able to show its potential in terms Qatari airmen "hot weather". So much so
although government sources, it would simply
outperformed the U.S. competition (F15 strike eagle and F / A 18E / F Super Hornet), also assessed by Qatar, who still plans to replace its Mirage 2005


*IN MALI :*






- 6 Rafale, 500 flight hours, 80 sorties.
- 4 sorties per day on average.
- Missions last between six and eight hours.
- No limitations due to high temperature.
- Possible accelerated implementation of laser guided AASM, the most effective weapon to destroy fast moving targets.
- Recce mission with Aeros reco NG pod: 30,000 feet, 2 Rafale, 1 with oblique angle and 1 with vertical angle.

*COURTESY: OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS & INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale now certified for refueling with the A310MRTT. 
German source:*

*Technically, everything is clear for German air refueling in Mali use*



> Plans to support the French intervention in Mali, the Bundeswehr has at least taken the technical hurdle was for the fuel supply by a flying tanker the Air Force become a fighter of the French armed forces, certified, a Defense Ministry spokesman said in Berlin straight eyes . Thus the army is able to refuel with an Airbus A310 MRTT (Multi Role Transport Tanker) to French aircraft on the way to an assignment in Mali or on the way back - once for a mandate from the Bundestag present.
> Officially, the ministry said not which fighter meets the technical / legal requirements now. According to information of eyes straight! are the (the?) Rafale , the most advanced fighter aircraft in France (and, for example, in international tenders, a competitor of the Euro Fighters).
> The air refueling to the French had asked in Berlin, will be on Tuesday of next week by the Cabinet and passed by Parliament in late February. It is still unclear whether this application together with the planned German participation in the EU Training Mission (EUTM) for Mali's armed forces in a mandate is connected or whether the government of the Bundestag two mandates will submit. For the EU mission, the use of some 40 trainers, especially Pioneren and a rescue center with doctors, paramedics and support staff is provided. EUTM for Mali are still lacking, however, rescue helicopter - so far no member country has offered the posting of medevac helicopters.



Technisch alles klar für deutsche Luftbetankung im Mali-Einsatz : Augen geradeaus


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale: DGA launches standard F3-R*






This is the chief representative of weapons Laurent Collet-Billon himself announced this morning at the annual press conference of the DGA in the last days of December 2012, a contract undetermined amount was awarded to Dassault Aviation for studies raising the risk of new development software Rafale F3-R called. 

Previously, well repeatedly questioned on the subject, the DGA had refused to confirm signing such a contract end of 2012, perhaps in an effort to keep ads for the press conference delegate. The manufacturer, in turn, was also kept quiet about it. 

Dassault Aviation In these preliminary studies will allow us to maintain a bit of office work load of studies on the Rafale, lack of significant developments requested by the export. Recall that F3-S standard, more evolved, was envisaged for the French customer in case of signing a contract with the United Arab Emirates. 

more "realistic" in the current economic context, the standard F3-R should in particular allow the integration of future PDL NG pod and Meteor missile. Further improvements are also considered: capacity IFF Mode 5 / S, new ways to Link-16 system improvements Spectra, etc.. All equipment delivered must take advantage of this trend by retrofit software. 

Theoretically, this new standard F3-R forces should be delivered to 2018, when the first Meteor missiles and aerial PDL NG should theoretically be delivered.

Rafale : la DGA lance le standard F3-R - Air&Cosmos


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM AIR FORCE MONTHLY 2013*






*Page 72-75, Vampirex 2012:*





















*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Airforces Monthly, March 2013:*



























*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Aviation Week, Feb 23:*











*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## DrSomnath999

*BRAHMOS MAY BE DEPLOYED IN RAFALE IN FUTURE*
*Aviation Week , March 2013:*





*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AASM zeroes in on moving targets and is proven on Rafale *- 

Sagem is ready to begin delivery of the AASM SBU-54 laser terminal guidance version of the Hammer weapon to the French Air Force pending administrative clearance by the DGA. Clearance is expected within a matter of weeks and will pave the way for the weapon to enter operational service later this year.






Final qualification firing of the air-to-ground missile was carried out by the DGA in December 2012. The test firing was conducted by a Rafale fighter - still a contender for the UAE fighter - at the DGA&#8217;s missile range in Biscarrosse, and has been declared a complete success.
The target for the test firing was a remotely piloted all-terrain vehicle that travelled at varying speeds before reaching a speed of 50km/h at the time of impact approximately 15km from the Rafale. The weapon was launched from the aircraft at an extreme off-axis angle of 90° and hit the target at an oblique angle, the vehicle was illuminated by the aircraft&#8217;s Damocles pod during the final seconds of the AASM&#8217;s flight. The weapon struck the target with an accuracy of less than one metre.
Speaking at Sagem&#8217;s Montluçon facility in January 2013, Jean-Christophe Mugler, marketing and sales director, deputy, Sagem Avionics Division, said the firing was reflective of the weapon&#8217;s extreme agility, manoeuvrability and accuracy, adding that the SBU-54 brings extended capabilities to the Hammer family.
Two previous versions of the weapon are already qualified on Rafale &#8211; the INS/GPS (SBU-38) and INS/GPS/ infrared (SBU-64), with the latest SBU-54 guidance kit featuring a laser seeker in place of the infrared imager of the SBU-64, with tracking algorithms which are activated during the terminal phase, allowing the weapon to engage agile, moving land or naval targets illuminated by a ground or airborne laser designator.
&#8216;With INS GPS, the SBU-38 can be used when the target coordinates are very well known,&#8217; Mugler said. &#8216;However in the case of target location error, GPS unavailability or jamming, the SBU-64 is a better choice, as this weapon will be guided toward rough coordinates and then use scene-matching tracking algorithms during the terminal phase to find the target within the scene and hit the target.&#8217;
With a simplified model of the scene around the target first being uploaded to the SBU-64, the infrared imager allows the AASM to recalculate its trajectory during the last few seconds prior to impact, using image recognition algorithms. This allows the AASM to hit its target with the highest possible accuracy, even if GPS coordinates are incorrect, or the GPS signal is unavailable. The SBU-54 adds to this, using powerful algorithms for detection and flightpath slaving to a laser pointer to strike mobile targets.
&#8216;Now, the SBU-54 brings a mobile target capability to the family,&#8217; Mugler said. &#8216;If the laser spot is locked on a mobile target, such as a moving vehicle, the weapon uses powerful algorithms for detection and flightpath slaving to that laser point to hit that target - thanks to the high manoeuvrability of its double-canard configuration.&#8217;

Arabian Aerospace - AASM zeroes in on moving targets and is proven on Rafale


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Vayu Aerospace & Defence Review (India); I/2013:*






COURTESY- OLYBRIUS


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Meteor Missile On Target for Delivery This Year*

MBDA has confirmed that production rounds of the Meteor long-range air-to-air missile are scheduled for delivery before year-end. However, MBDA managing director Steve Wadey would not disclose which air force will be the first to get the new missile, which MBDA UK claims represents a step change in the air-to-air world. AIN reported last year that French Rafale and Swedish Gripen fighters would be flying operational Meteors ahead of the four Eurofighter nations.


At the end of last year the Meteor program completed its initial development test and customer countermeasures campaigns, clearing the way for the transition to production status and final integration work. The lead customer for this work is the UK Ministry of Defence.

The Meteor is also slated for deployment aboard the F-35, but there is no clear integration path yet, Wadey said. We see 2013 as a critical year in the F-35 program to give clarity on the route and timing [of Meteor integration], he added.

Meanwhile, MBDA is awaiting a go-ahead from France for the joint Anglo-French FASGW-H/ANL program. British requirements for a future anti-surface guided weapon (heavy) were merged with the French Anti-Navire Légère (ANL) requirement for a 100-kilogram anti-ship missile. While the UK has signaled its commitment to continued development, Paris has yet to follow suit. ANL has fallen foul of an edict by incoming President Hollandes government that all development programs should be placed on hold until the publication of a defense white paper. That document could be published in a matter of days or weeks, but could also be delayed beyond year-end. MBDA is hopeful that a positive outcome is achieved soon so that funded development work can proceed.

MBDA is well advanced in the assessment phase for the UKs Spear (selective precision engagement at range) Capability 3 program. The company predicts that the weapon will begin air-launched flight-tests next year, following extensive lab- and ground-based trials. Spear 3 builds on the successes MBDA has enjoyed with the dual-mode Brimstone weapon and aims to deliver a 220-pound warhead over a range of approximately 75 miles. Intended to provide the kind of precision capability offered by Brimstone but at much greater ranges, Spear 3 is sized for the F-35 to carry internally. MBDA predicts that Spear 3 will provide a game-changing increase in air-to-ground capability. What other system will give BVR [beyond visual range] capability against fast-moving, difficult targets with low collateral? commented Wadey.

Meteor Missile On Target for Delivery This Year | Aviation International News

*Meteor Missile On Target for Delivery This Year*

MBDA has confirmed that production rounds of the Meteor long-range air-to-air missile are scheduled for delivery before year-end. However, MBDA managing director Steve Wadey would not disclose which air force will be the first to get the new missile, which MBDA UK claims represents a &#8220;step change in the air-to-air world.&#8221; AIN reported last year that French Rafale and Swedish Gripen fighters would be flying operational Meteors ahead of the four Eurofighter nations.


At the end of last year the Meteor program completed its initial development test and customer countermeasures campaigns, clearing the way for the transition to production status and final integration work. The lead customer for this work is the UK Ministry of Defence.

The Meteor is also slated for deployment aboard the F-35, but there is no clear integration path yet, Wadey said. &#8220;We see 2013 as a critical year in the F-35 program to give clarity on the route and timing [of Meteor integration],&#8221; he added.

Meanwhile, MBDA is awaiting a go-ahead from France for the joint Anglo-French FASGW-H/ANL program. British requirements for a future anti-surface guided weapon (heavy) were merged with the French Anti-Navire Légère (ANL) requirement for a 100-kilogram anti-ship missile. While the UK has signaled its commitment to continued development, Paris has yet to follow suit. ANL has fallen foul of an edict by incoming President Hollande&#8217;s government that all development programs should be placed on hold until the publication of a defense white paper. That document could be published in a matter of days or weeks, but could also be delayed beyond year-end. MBDA is hopeful that a positive outcome is achieved soon so that funded development work can proceed.

MBDA is well advanced in the assessment phase for the UK&#8217;s Spear (selective precision engagement at range) Capability 3 program. The company predicts that the weapon will begin air-launched flight-tests next year, following extensive lab- and ground-based trials. Spear 3 builds on the successes MBDA has enjoyed with the dual-mode Brimstone weapon and aims to deliver a 220-pound warhead over a range of approximately 75 miles. Intended to provide the kind of precision capability offered by Brimstone but at much greater ranges, Spear 3 is sized for the F-35 to carry internally. MBDA predicts that Spear 3 will provide a game-changing increase in air-to-ground capability. &#8220;What other system will give BVR [beyond visual range] capability against fast-moving, difficult targets with low collateral?&#8221; commented Wadey.

http://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/ain-defense-perspective/2013-03-22/meteor-missile-target-delivery-year


----------



## DrSomnath999

*M88: A CONTINUOUSLY UPGRADED MILITARY JET ENGINE*

*The M88 jet engine built by Snecma (Safran), powerplant of the Dassault Aviation Rafale multirole fighter, has largely proven its maturity and operational capabilities, especially during the Harmattan operation in Libya, lasting eight months in 2011. With the latest M88-4E standard, incorporating a "TCO pack" to reduce total cost of ownership, the M88 kicks off a new phase in its ongoing evolution. Didier Desnoyer, head of Snecma's Military Engine division, shares his insights.*

*After being qualified in April 2012, the first M88-4E with the TCO pack was delivered in May. How would you describe its new performance capabilities? *

The commissioning of the new TCO pack standard marks a major step forward in the ongoing upgrades of the M88 engine. Our aim, working with the French defense procurement agency DGA (Direction Générale de l'Armement) was to streamline maintenance operations and reduce costs for the Rafale fighter. Calling on our state-of-the-art design methods and manufacturing technologies, we modified certain critical parts in the hot section of the engine to extend their service lives. These parts operate in particularly harsh environments, and are traditionally demanding in terms of maintenance. By extending their lifespan, we naturally decrease the total cost of ownership for the engine. But the gains aren't solely financial: improvements to the high-pressure section, especially on the stator and rotor modules, enables us to streamline maintenance operations and reduce the number of times the plane is grounded for servicing, which in turn increases the engines' dispatch reliability. The latter is generally expressed in terms of tactical air cycles, or TAC, a NATO standard that measures the number of times pilots use the throttle between inspections. On the M88-4E, we have increased TAC from 2,500 cycles to 4,000 cycles! To date, 16 Rafales have had their M88 engines retrofitted to the 4E standard, by changing out their turbine blades. Plus, two new Rafales with M88-4E engines were delivered to the French air force in December 2012.

*What are other possible upgrades for this engine in the coming years? *

The TCO pack M88-4E engine clearly reflects Snecma's ability to come up with innovative maintainability solutions. Our technological leadership is based on our ability to improve engine performance, combined with input from extensive Research & Technology efforts. For example, we're working on a technology development program called THEO, launched by the DGA in 2003. The aim is to design new parts that will enhance the efficiency of high-pressure turbines. In turn, this means higher thrust, which is a natural development for a combat aircraft engine. We are now working on making this thrust increase compatible with the gains of the TCO pack by about 2015.

*What's the current status of the Indian contract for new fighter planes? *

For the last few years we have been negotiating the sale of M88 engines within the scope of India's request for proposals (RFP) for their new medium multi-role combat aircraft (MMRCA), concerning 126 fighters for the country's air force. The Rafale was selected for exclusive negotiations, and we are now taking a close look at gradual production transfers and industrial offsets.

Snecmag - Snecma

So india would get most probably this engine M88 -4E package with TCO pack

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air International , April 2013:*







* COURTESY:OLYBRIUS

THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Air International , April 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
> 
> THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


So late May/early June is looking most likely for signing now.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AESA news*
According to Guillaume Steuers (who writes for Air&Cosmos), at the end of the last month, *an AESA equiped Rafale has fired a Mica, as part of its OPEVAL.*






More recently, the only AESA available for OPEVAL was installed onboard a twin seater Rafale, the B305. The quick operation lasted 2 hours.

Rafale News: AESA news


*AASM laser for Mali*

News from Air & Cosmos : Operation Serval, in Mali, demonstrated the need for a weapon capable of engaging a fast moving target.

This is the reason why a crash program was launched, and as a result, the AASM laser (capable of hitting a target moving at 80kmph) is going to be declared operational on Rafale in a few days, months earlier than initially planned.






Rafale News: AASM laser for Mali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Mirage 2000 targeted by Rafale's FSO:*






Air power unlimited | Rafale Malaysia


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2353:*






Page 2: 
MMRCA offsets : Thales and Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) signed a joint venture. 74% of the JV will be owned by BEL. 60% of the workload will be transferred to India, 40% will remain in France.

Page 20/24:

*CEAM is studying the concept of use of the new RBE2 AESA radar:*

- 90 experiment flights scheduled until the end of 2012, 60 flights already done.
- Détection tests with Neuron.
- Tests with Spectra.
- 4 new Rafale AESA will be delivered to EC 1/7 Provence by the end of the year.
*- Radar range increased by over 50%.
- Scanning area + / - 70 degrees either side of the axis of the plane.
- Better reliability.
- Number of tracks detected multiplied by 3.*
- The system remains fluid for the pilot with the current MMI and calculators.
- The RBE2 AESA will be deployed at the next NATO Tiger Meet in June

*Rafale C137 with CEAM insignia:*






*COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault To Incorporate Major Upgrades To Rafale F3R*

While attending the 9th edition of LAAD, aircraft-maker Dassault Aviation has promised to deliver the most wide-ranging material to be incorporated on the Rafale aircraft which is in the running for the Brazilin F-X2 program.
According to reports, the Rafale is being upgraded to a new standard with major software upgrades and will known as the Rafale F3R. The upgrade will complement the enhanced Thales RBE2 active electronically-scanned array (AESA) radar which will allow the aircraft to deploy the MBDA Meteor Beyond Visual Range Air-to-Air Missile (BVRAAM), along with affording improvements to the aircraft's Thales SPECTRA self-defence system and Mode-5/Mode-S-compatible Identification Friend or Foe interrogator/transponder.

In 2012, the French defence procurement agency (DGA) revealed that it awarded a contract to Dassault to complete a risk reduction study for an upgrade of the Rafale combat. The first production Rafale, equipped with the RBE2 radar, was handed over to the DGA in October and is currently undergoing flight testing. Meanwhile, weapons separation tests of the Meteor missile were completed with the Rafale during the same month.
The French Air Force recently took delivery of the first Rafale aircraft equipped with AESA radar RBE2 and completed the final qualifying phase of the laser-guided AASM variant, the SBU-54.
Both combined with the latest generation of missile warning systems and various improvements in human-machine interface made the game omnirole become even more efficient, lethal, sustainable, reliable and easy to maintain.
The AESA radar technology RBE2 also adds a number of operating improvements to the aircraft, as increased by about 50% of the range and improve the ability of the radar. The angular coverage is improved, enhancing the ability to detect targets of smaller signature.

Since the final qualification tests of the SBU-54 variant of the AASM "Hammer" was performed and completed in 2012, the French armed forces have begun using the weapon accurately this year. HAMMER is equipped with a docked tail and a range extension kit, which includes a powerful rocket engine and wings with automatic opening. Thanks to its reach long distances (over 60 km for a launch at high altitude, or 15 km if launched at low altitude), it is possible to achieve air defense systems and keep safely out of reach. Even more important is the ability to engage six different targets in a single pass. With the AASM, the Rafale does not have to overfly the target to perform its task accurately.

Last year, the first test firing of the missile propulsion Ramjet Meteor paved the way for the adoption of new advanced tactical air defense superiority and self-sufficiency, which will revolutionize the way Rafales operating in air-to-air mode. The test firing of Meteor missiles complement the compatibility tests with aircraft carriers, already made in nuclear ship Charles de Gaulle, to ensure that the new missile support the shocks associated with catapult launches and landings aboard. Its part of an overall program of integration that will culminate with the entry into service of the new Meteor missile, in 2018, which will provide a zone of guaranteed success many times larger than the current missile.

Other improvements ordered by the French Ministry of Defence include the Mode 5 IFF, link data with advanced collision avoidance systems, the new generation targeting pods (target designator) of Thales and its new features such as an increased ability to identify and overview of collateral damage.

Dassault To Incorporate Major Upgrades To Rafale F3R


----------



## Abingdonboy

@DrSomnath999 any idea what standard the Rafales delivered to the IAF will be? I had heard F3+, will they be along the lines of the F3R?


----------



## DrSomnath999

Abingdonboy said:


> @DrSomnath999 any idea what standard the Rafales delivered to the IAF will be? I had heard F3+, will they be along the lines of the F3R?


See
Most likely F3+ but one must note that deal hasnt been signed yet so plz keep your fingers crossed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*MICA NG IS UNDER DEVELOPMENT*





*Page 28: Work studies about the future Mica NG started at MBDA, Thales and Sagem.*

- Same mechanical and electrical interface and same outer envelope for direct integration on Rafale without additional cost.
- New Roxel engine with double pulse in order to conserve energy at the end of flight.
- Increased range with more propellant.
- New gyroscope for more accuracy in inertial guidance phase.
- Improved infrared seeker with increased resolution.
- Improved radar seeker
- "Third party targeting" under consideration.
- Funding already secured for the next three years.

Redundance with Meteor? no, because of short-range performance and lower cost.
http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2792/mica2.jpg

COURTESY:OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Blonde Rafale


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Video, Mica EM shot from a Rafale M*






Rafale News: Video, Mica EM shot from a Rafale M


----------



## SpArK

.






Falcon Formation Flying With a Rafale


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale to expand Meteor missile testing*

Fresh separation trials involving the Dassault Rafale and MBDA's Meteor beyond visual-range air-to-air missile are due to be performed in late May, as the type edges closer towards eventual service introduction with the French armed forces.[...] Further releases will be performed as France moves towards making the first controlled and boosted launch of a Meteor from the Rafale during 2015.

Rafale to expand Meteor missile testing


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Sagem&#8217;s Smart AASM Now Laser-Qualified*






The laser-guided version of the Sagem AASM (armament air-sol modulaire) air-launched &#8220;smart&#8221; weapon was qualified last month by the French air armaments agency (DGA) at the Cazaux flight-test center, and will soon enter service in France with operational squadrons of Rafale combat aircraft. It is intended primarily for use against mobile targets. Meanwhile, the French air force has revealed details of recent attack missions over Mali when up to 12 INS/GPS-guided versions of the AASM were salvo-fired within one minute against preplanned targets, to achieve maximum surprise. The weapon was previously fired over Afghanistan and Libya.


The AASM is a modular weapon, designated SBU-38 and named Hammer by NATO. The INS/GPS-guided version entered service in 2008, followed by an IR-guided version in 2011. It features a rocket booster that fires automatically to extend the range when required. In theory, there are four warhead-size options from 125 kg to 1,000 kg. But France has ordered only the 250 kg version to date, although the 125-kg version has also been qualified. Sagem hopes to export the weapon, notably to India in connection with the Dassault Rafale deal that is still in negotiation.

Following three developmental firings in 2010-11, three qualification firings were conducted last year, one against a fixed ground target from high altitude, another from medium altitude against a small vessel at sea and a third from medium altitude against a moving vehicle. The last &#8220;was a representative close-air support [CAS] mission,&#8221; according to Mathieu Chuiton, a DGA flight-test engineer. He described how the weapon was released from the Rafale that also designated the 90-degree off-axis target, at 10- to 15-km range. The test was deliberately conducted on a partly cloudy day, with the missile being initially guided toward the target by GPS, while the Rafale descended below the clouds to activate the laser of its Thales Damocles pod.

A Rafale can carry six AASMs, three on each of two underwing pylons. The Mali missions included one in which six AASMs were fired against munitions storage and training camp targets, and another in which two Rafales attacked 12 dispersed targets. The rebel forces &#8220;never expected so many of their buildings to be destroyed at once,&#8221; said the Rafale squadron commander who briefed journalists during a DGA media tour last week. He and other French air force officers noted that the AASM is more expensive than the GBU-12 laser-guided weapon that is also carried by the Rafale. But the French-designed weapon is more effective, partly thanks to a vertical attack mode that can be selected from the cockpit. The laser-guided version can also be used against targets moving at 80 km/hr&#8211;twice the limit of the GBU-12&#8211;and it is easier to operate from a single-pilot aircraft, the officers added.

Sagem


----------



## Bratva

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Sagem&#8217;s Smart AASM Now Laser-Qualified*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The laser-guided version of the Sagem AASM (armament air-sol modulaire) air-launched &#8220;smart&#8221; weapon was qualified last month by the French air armaments agency (DGA) at the Cazaux flight-test center, and will soon enter service in France with operational squadrons of Rafale combat aircraft. It is intended primarily for use against mobile targets. Meanwhile, the French air force has revealed details of recent attack missions over Mali when up to 12 INS/GPS-guided versions of the AASM were salvo-fired within one minute against preplanned targets, to achieve maximum surprise. The weapon was previously fired over Afghanistan and Libya.
> 
> 
> The AASM is a modular weapon, designated SBU-38 and named Hammer by NATO. The INS/GPS-guided version entered service in 2008, followed by an IR-guided version in 2011. It features a rocket booster that fires automatically to extend the range when required. In theory, there are four warhead-size options from 125 kg to 1,000 kg. But France has ordered only the 250 kg version to date, although the 125-kg version has also been qualified. Sagem hopes to export the weapon, notably to India in connection with the Dassault Rafale deal that is still in negotiation.
> 
> Following three developmental firings in 2010-11, three qualification firings were conducted last year, one against a fixed ground target from high altitude, another from medium altitude against a small vessel at sea and a third from medium altitude against a moving vehicle. The last &#8220;was a representative close-air support [CAS] mission,&#8221; according to Mathieu Chuiton, a DGA flight-test engineer. He described how the weapon was released from the Rafale that also designated the 90-degree off-axis target, at 10- to 15-km range. The test was deliberately conducted on a partly cloudy day, with the missile being initially guided toward the target by GPS, while the Rafale descended below the clouds to activate the laser of its Thales Damocles pod.
> 
> A Rafale can carry six AASMs, three on each of two underwing pylons. The Mali missions included one in which six AASMs were fired against munitions storage and training camp targets, and another in which two Rafales attacked 12 dispersed targets. The rebel forces &#8220;never expected so many of their buildings to be destroyed at once,&#8221; said the Rafale squadron commander who briefed journalists during a DGA media tour last week. He and other French air force officers noted that the AASM is more expensive than the GBU-12 laser-guided weapon that is also carried by the Rafale. But the French-designed weapon is more effective, partly thanks to a vertical attack mode that can be selected from the cockpit. The laser-guided version can also be used against targets moving at 80 km/hr&#8211;twice the limit of the GBU-12&#8211;and it is easier to operate from a single-pilot aircraft, the officers added.
> 
> Sagem



Do you have any info if in previous or any tests AGM or AAM are guided through HMD? 

Or no test is done through this way?


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Flight International , May 28; Rafale Aesa "Better performance than expected"*






*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

mafiya said:


> Do you have any info if in previous or any tests AGM or AAM are guided through HMD?
> 
> Or no test is done through this way?



well as far as i know the no test has been done yet

But future plans are there here is a snipped pic
hope u can get some idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

mafiya said:


> Do you have any info if in previous or any tests AGM or AAM are guided through HMD?
> 
> Or no test is done through this way?



HMS was tested earlier, but is not operational:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/4347-mrca-news-discussions-565.html#post4326649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manojb

mafiya said:


> Do you have any info if in previous or any tests AGM or AAM are guided through HMD?
> 
> Or no test is done through this way?


Not sure about rafale, but there's video of AAM+HMD+Tejas in livefire exercise month back.


----------



## Bratva

manojb said:


> Not sure about rafale, but there's video of AAM+HMD+Tejas in livefire exercise month back.



IIRC, HMD of tejas is limited to certain degree, i think which is 60 degrees. Pilot tilted his head a little to right when missile was fired. The capability of firing over the shoulders (90 degree FoV) is still not achieved


----------



## DrSomnath999

*RAFALE'S HUD KILLS AGAINST F16 & F18 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*COMBAT AIR CRAFT MONTHLY JUNE 2013 MAGAZINE UPDATE*






*MALAYSIAN MMRCA NEWS*












*INDIAN MMRCA NEWS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Le Bourget 2013: Defence honor*

No less than 2000 m2 of exhibition area, including 1,700 dedicated to materials presented its "static" as each edition of the Paris Air Show, the Ministry of Defence will benefit this year's event to showcase its material and skills, in a budgetary context that encourages more than ever to negotiate valuable export contracts for the future of some programs.
Visitors to the stand "defense" can discover many materials presented in size by French business: a Rafale, of course, but also a Mirage 2000D, a HAP Tiger, NH90-TTH and a battery of ground-to-air missile SAMP / T "Mamba". The DGA will present his side Mirage 2000 test used among others to test some equipment Rafale bench.
In addition, the Minister of Defence should take the show to announce with great fanfare the signing of a contract with NH Industries for the purchase of a second tranche of 34 NH90-TTH, although it was actually notified at the end of May.
Probably aware that the export of the Rafale is now a top priority to ensure the survival of the program, the DGA will present several preliminary studies programs (EAP) to evolve the French fighter aircraft and previously conducted in a very confidential.

*This is the case of PEA Incas, which should lead to next year's first tests of a new antenna tamper Spectra system based on gallium nitride, but the PEA Tragedac aimed at improving passive detection capabilities of the Rafale. The idea is to increase the accuracy of locating an enemy using non-emissive methods (Spectra frontal sector optronics) and sharing information gathered in a patrol, for example via link 16.*
Google Translate


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault Rafale Coped Well With Mali Mission*

For the Dassault Rafale combat jet, the French intervention in Mali provided another chance to demonstrate its multirole capability. Starting with a 3,400-mile interdiction mission (AI) launched from France on the night of January 13, up to six aircraft subsequently flew daily from their deployed base at N&#8217;Djamena, Chad, also performing reconnaissance and close-air-support (CAS) missions. Six of them are still there.


On that first mission, four Rafales took off from St. Dizier airbase with less than 48 hours notice and destroyed 21 pre-planned rebel targets in the middle of the country. They were each carrying three 2,500-liter fuel tanks, plus either six 500 GBU-12 laser-guided bombs plus a Thales Damocles designator pod, or six Sagem AASM Hammer GPS-guided smart weapons. They landed at N&#8217;Djamena after nine hours 45 minutes, having been air-refueled six times.

Subsequent missions also relied heavily on air-to-air refueling, as the aircraft remained on station to support French and Mali ground troops as they advanced into rebel-held territory. &#8220;Mali is a large country, with lots of sand and one big river. We were flying 800 miles from N&#8217;Djamena just to get there, on day and night roundtrips lasting up to nine hours,&#8221; said Lt. Col. Francois Tricot, commanding officer of EC02.030, one of two French Air Force Rafale squadrons that were involved. He paid tribute to the crews of U.S. Air Force KC-135s who supplemented the five French C-135FR tankers that refueled the Rafales: &#8220;To rendezvous at 02:00 over a dark continent when you are miles from anywhere, is very reassuring, and proves that our NATO interoperability training works!&#8221; Nevertheless, he admitted that there were some unplanned diversions into Niamey, Chad, when aircraft lingered over Mali to provide possible close-air-support, and then no tanker was available.

Reconnaissance missions were somewhat shorter at around five hours 30 minutes. They were flown from 25,000 to30,000 feet using the large Thales Reco NG pod. &#8220;Nobody can see or hear us from that altitude,&#8221; Lt. Col. Tricot noted. The Reco NG pod contains long-range infrared band 2 and visible spectrum sensors that can image from high altitude, as well as an infrared band 3 sensor that is designed for high-speed, low-altitude missions. To save time interpreting the imagery, some preselected frames were datalinked to a ground station in Niamey as the aircraft flew back to N&#8217;Djamena. The Rafales also offered &#8220;nontraditional&#8221; ISR coverage while equipped for AI or CAS missions. &#8220;We could see and report people hiding in trenches, and vehicles under cover, using our night-vision goggles and the cockpit display from the targeting pod,&#8221; Tricot explained. Most of the CAS missions were flown at night &#8220;because that&#8217;s when the ground troops preferred to advance,&#8221; he added.

&#8220;We provided top cover for the paratroop drop at night when Timbuktu was retaken on 26/27 January, with two aircraft on station at any one time,&#8221; Lt. Col. Tricot said. &#8220;Everyone was surprised at how quickly we launched that operation, and the subsequent one to retake Gao. It was planned and executed in 48 hours,&#8221; he continued.

The GPS-guided version of the AASM proved particularly useful when mission planners called for multiple targets to be hit in quick succession, to preserve surprise. &#8220;A Rafale can multi-fire the AASM quickly, and we launched 12 from two aircraft within a minute on one mission. They hit targets dispersed over a wide area&#8211;munitions storage areas, training camps, and a headquarters,&#8221; said Tricot. On that mission in early February, another two Rafales were standing by armed with GBU-12s, so that if any target was not destroyed, it could be re-attacked using the laser-guided weapon.

The new, laser-guided version of the AASM was not yet available to the Rafale squadrons. Although the IR-guided AASM was available, it was not used over Mali. The Rafale can also now carry the longer-range 500 GBU-22 and larger 2,000 GBU-24 laser-guided bombs, but pilots had not yet been qualified on these weapons when the Mali intervention was launched. The dual-mode (GPS plus laser guidance) 500 GBU-49 is also now available on the Rafale.

Lt. Col. Tricot noted that the availability rate of the Rafales was over 90 percent, despite the tough deployed conditions. Pilots flew every second day. Missions against known targets took about two hours to plan, using the Sagem SLPRM system. &#8220;But debriefing could take up to five hours,&#8221; he noted. Tricot said that &#8220;hot&#8221; intelligence from the Rafale missions was sent directly to deployed ground units, as well as to the combined air operations center (CAOC) through normal reporting channels. Having the CAOC co-located at N&#8217;Djamena was &#8220;a great advantage,&#8221; he added.

Summing up, the squadron commander said that the missions over Mali &#8220;were nothing new for us&#8211;we already performed over Libya and Afghanistan.&#8221; But, he noted, the efficiency that comes from having multirole aircraft, crews, and technicians cannot currently be matched by most other warplanes. &#8220;I like to see a dirty Rafale&#8211;it&#8217;s a war machine!&#8221; he added.
Dassault Rafale Coped Well With Mali Mission | Aviation International News


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Aviation Week , June 15:*






*Page 50/52, Interview of Laurent Collet-Billon, head of the French procurement agency DGA (excerpt) :*










*CREDIT-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Jean-Pierre Devaux: "The Rafale will remain the best technological level until 2050"*

*What are the trends in fighter planes?*
The tendency is to maintain an extremely versatile, as is the Rafale, that is able to cope with the full range of situations, in addition to the cruise missiles in the initial phase of commitment and attack helicopters when combat aviation is not available or not suitable. Ultimately, this set will be complemented by drones armed surveillance. Libya and Mali have shown.

*And on a technical level?*
Combat aircraft will become smarter, and networking will grow. Today, there is the link 16 [NATO standard for the exchange of tactical information, Ed]. Tomorrow, we imagine that the fighter can fire at a target that is not seen, but which is designated by another device on this theater ...

... *From a drone?*
For example. Through networking, the pilot will have access to more information, whereas today they are mainly processed at the plane. The sensors, one can imagine a more flexible use of active radar antenna allocate the power to the target. The computer allows. But it is more medium to long term.

*How will evolve the Rafale?*
The evolution through the standard says "F3-R" which provides for the integration of Meteor air-to-air missile, the development of electronic warfare equipment, the laser designation pod next generation, or the introduction of capacity GPS when the signal is scrambled. All this brings us to 2019 or beyond 2020.Au the "F4" standard would provide an additional increment: integration of missile Scalp renovated, new weapons like a missile 2ASM of 125 kg or less, SDR ... All this to 2025.

*When will the renovation mid-life?*
From 2030, the Rafale will have to acquire new skills to meet the challenges of the future. As for the Mirage 2000, it will raise the question of adding new features, faster and at lower cost. The decision must be made between 2020 and 2025. Our goal is to maintain the highest level the Rafale for at least 25 more years.

*And Post-Rafale and Eurofighter?*
The renovation of a mid-life fighter maintains only part of the engineering skills of a manufacturer. If Europe wants a fighter of new generation then it must be able to run a program from 2025. What we imagine with the British, is to have beyond 2030 a UCAV that would complement a fighter renovated. The coupling ensures all missions, from high to low intensity. Except that this drone would be limited to ground attack missions and reconnaissance.

*The pilot is not still unemployed?*
A fighter unmanned versatile, actually, it's not for now. Especially if it is necessary to ensure deterrence function. One can imagine that conducts drone air-to-air missions, but the complexity is such that it is not in 2030. But keep all channels open. We will also see how changing the public debate on strikes from drones.

*What intelligence drones and combat can they join?*
Stealth. A drone intelligence is fine without threat in the sky because it was not designed to protect. It can therefore take advantage of solutions developed for a UCAV for stealth. Americans follow this track.

*The Treaty of Lancaster House is it open to other countries?*
Yes BAE Systems and Dassault must first build a strong control work that may entrust parts of the future UCAV demonstrator to partners. We want to replay neuron which all partner countries tell us "Do not forget us."

*And Germany?*
She did not request at this stage.
Google Translate


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Bourget 2013: new developments Rafale on show*






*Model of active decoy LEA developed by MBDA to equip the Rafale.*

The need for export support overcomes the cult of confidentiality that usually surrounds the developments planned for the Rafale. At the Paris Air Show, the Directorate General of Armaments and presented on the stand two preliminary studies programs (EAP) currently funded to improve the performance of the French fighter aircraft in the detection and electronic warfare.
Unreported, LEA (active electromagnetic decoy) project was well presented for the first time at Le Bourget. This involves the development of a releasable active decoy, which would confuse the seeker of some air-to-air missiles in their terminal phase guidance. At least four lures and could be carried by a burst in the same location as the current chaff at the rear of the fuselage. Contrary to that team such as Eurofighter, this lure would be towed by the aircraft, but dropped and he would not have either of propellant.

"Such a system would effectively complement the already built into the plane to thwart some very specific threats, such as homing air-to-air missiles operating in Ka-band Spectra system," said an engineer exhibiting at arms. The "vehicle" for basic LEA is being studied at MBDA, and testing tunnel shooting took place a month ago to check the separation system. Wind tunnel testing of the lure releasable should take place at the end of the year. This program is conducted under the PEA Incas (Integrating New Capabilities Spectra), which we have already spoken several times in our columns.

DGA also presented for the first time called PEA Tragedac. Notified in 2010, it aims to equip the Rafale with a capacity of passive target localization through networking devices from a patrol. Specifically, two Rafale detecting a target with their frontal sector optronics (OSF) or Spectra could improve the accuracy of location of their objective by exchanging data via link 16. A purely software modification but, according to DGA would especially complex to implement the point of view of data synchronization between devices. First test flights are expected to begin by year-end to collect data. 

Google Translate


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2364*






there are other studies in progress:
*-CARAA (*Additional capabilities for active antenna) is a software upgrade to improve performance against low speed and low altitude threats and to detect ground targets. Tests planned for 2014/2015.
-*DEDIRA* (stealth Rafale demonstrator) aims to improve stealth. Significant funding for several years. First modifications will be tested real size soon. Content still classified.
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1824/itz5.jpg

*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*

Current rafale development programs known :

*TREGEDAC :* passive detection improvement via aircraft networking and traingulation
*INCAS *: Spectra improvement including GaN + active decoy against Ka band missiles
*CARAA* : improved RBE2 AESA with new modes and better performance
*DEDIRA* : stealth increase
*GANIMEDE* : GaN modules industrialization
*THEO *: Engine upgrade
*DARTAGNAN* : Engine upgrade


----------



## Dillinger

@Abingdonboy @sancho @kurup @Koovie @Ayush @arp2041 @GR!FF!N 






Now look what happened here..any one speak fluent french..mine $ucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2369: *







*KH-31P/PD on Rafale ?*

Page 19; Russian industrial reveal that, at the request of India, negotiations are underway to integrate on Rafale the KH-31P/PD anti-radar missile (AS-17 Krypton).
The estimated cost is $36.8 million and the integration could be done in 2014/2015. The KH31 is in competition with the AGM 88 Harm and would be chosen if Washington rejects the integration of the latter on Rafale.






COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

*Kh-31P Krypton*





Type: Supersonic Anti-Radiation Missile (ARM)
Range: 110km
Max speed: Mach 3.5 to Mach 4
Designed by: Tactical Missiles Corp. JSC

Unit cost: $550,000 for the original Kh-31


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air fan 415, june 2013:*






*10 pages devoted to Rafale and CEAM (center of military aerial experimentation). Sum up (don't have the courage to scan):*

CEAM has completed testing of Rafale F3.3 and F3.3' and is currently testing the new electronic antenna:

*Standard F3.3 *
- Improved L16: better fluidity, targets transmitted are directly integrated into the weapon system. Each new Rafale standard will bring L16 improvements.
- Improved firing control for GBU 22/24.
- MMI improvements.
- Bugs fixed (F3.3') 

*Others improvements tested: *
- Integration of ITT4949 Leaky Green (nightvision binoculars)
- Reco-ng v6 for better reliability. 

*Deliveries : *
- 13 F1 (2 B and 1 C are still used for tests and developments , 10 being upgraded to F3) 
- 48 F2 (now upgraded to F3) 
- 59 F3 (the last one was C144 delivered in May) 
- 60 F3-04T [only C137 and B339 have been delivered to date] 

*AESA:* 
- Daily tests since October 2012 
- Spectacular gains: detection range doubled, wider field of scanning, increased resistance to jamming and decoy systems.
- Same interface for the crew (same symbology).
- The exact number is classified but production RBE2 AESA have more than 1000 modules. 
- Perfect reliability (no failure in 6 months of intense testing) 
- The replacement of the passive antenna takes two hours, without tests and without software modifications. 
- 6 Rafale AESA will be delivered in 2013, a package of 4 aircraft will go to EC 1/7 Provence, 2 other devices will end tests.
- AESA Rafale and PESA Rafale will work in cooperation , AESA Rafale working as a mini AWACS by transferring targets via L16. 
- New air/air configuration requested : 8 MICA or 6 MICA/2 METEOR or 4 MICA/4 METEOR 

*Roadmap: *
- F3R standard, planned for 2018, is under developement 
- Dassault is planning a mid-life renovation in the 2020s and a Rafale NG from 2030: 
Mid-life renovation: new weapons, improvement of passive sensors and radar, densification of data exchanges (tactical data, images, videos). Improved discretion. Interaction with UCAVs...
Rafale NG: New design, reduced RCS, reduced drag. 9T engines. Sensors integrated into the fuselage. DIRCM laser turrets to blind incoming infrared missiles...

*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## Abingdonboy

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Air&Cosmos 2369: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KH-31P/PD on Rafale ?*
> 
> Page 19; Russian industrial reveal that, at the request of India, negotiations are underway to integrate on Rafale the KH-31P/PD anti-radar missile (AS-17 Krypton).
> The estimated cost is $36.8 million and the integration could be done in 2014/2015. The KH31 is in competition with the AGM 88 Harm and would be chosen if Washington rejects the integration of the latter on Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
> THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE



Just sign the bloody deal!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> Just sign the bloody deal!!!



Look like you too lost faith in "very soon" 
Lets hope it doesnt get itself blocked in election code of conduct.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> Look like you too lost faith in "very soon"
> Lets hope it doesnt get itself blocked in election code of conduct.



Not lost in this deal being signed soon faith but "patience" certainly. With so many conflicting reports coming out, some highly credible people saying Sept/Oct 2013, some other saying by the end of this calender year then others saying by the end of this fiscal year and some others saying not in this fiscal at all. I just don't know what to think/hope for anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> Not lost in this deal being signed soon faith but "patience" certainly. With so many conflicting reports coming out, some highly credible people saying Sept/Oct 2013, some other saying by the end of this calender year then others saying by the end of this fiscal year and some others saying not in this fiscal at all. I just don't know what to think/hope for anymore.



I can tell you one thing for sure if it goes beyond Dec,2013 then it is not going to happen before May,2014. 
Election code of conduct and formation of new GOI


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure if it goes beyond Dec,2013 then it is not going to happen before May,2014.
> Election code of conduct and formation of new GOI



I had believed this too but after speaking to some members, they seem to think that this particualr deal would still be able to pass through even under the code of conduct for the GEs. But I'm still hoping the deal is signed way way before that (next 3-5 months)


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> I had believed this too but after speaking to some members, they seem to think that this particualr deal would still be able to pass through even under the code of conduct for the GEs. But I'm still hoping the deal is signed way way before that (next 3-5 months)



No it wont be. I am certainly in a position to tell you that for sure.
But I think even French company know that too. So they will better wrap it up before Oct,2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sergi said:


> No it wont be. I am certainly in a position to tell you that for sure.
> But I think even French company know that too. So they will better wrap it up before Oct,2013



Well the delays are to do with the Indian side more than anything else AFAIK my friend told me it was due to the ministry of Finance's through vetting procedures of the vendor and the MHA's security clearance acceptance process. These thigns are drawing to a close now so................. let's pray!!


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> Well the delays are to do with the Indian side more than anything else AFAIK my friend told me it was due to the ministry of Finance's through vetting procedures of the vendor and the MHA's security clearance acceptance process. These thigns are drawing to a close now so................. let's pray!!



Thats surprising !!!
My info is that dispute is on the cost of TOT and French are playing very hard ball. On other hand our side was very liberal till everybody start to think Dassault is taking undue advantage of our hurry !!!


----------



## Super Falcon

well rafale is winner here


----------



## Abingdonboy

Super Falcon said:


> well rafale is winner here



It has been the declared winner for almost 18 months now.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*KOREAN EVALUATION REPORT KFX*








> The fighter was reported to have earned good reviews from
> Korean pilots who had test flown the aircraft as a means to
> evaluate whether it meets Air Force operational requirements.
> Korean Air Force pilots regarded the Rafale as a highly
> maneuverable piece of hardware, making it a pilots dream



*COURTESY-MARC SAMPAIX
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## Black Eagle 90

DrSomnath999 said:


> *COMBAT AIR CRAFT MONTHLY JUNE 2013 MAGAZINE UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MALAYSIAN MMRCA NEWS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *INDIAN MMRCA NEWS*



Why not they just look for JV with Koreans.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Sp's Aviation, August 2013:*

















*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale and Chinese J10 at MAKS 2013*






*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*


----------



## sardar1987

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Rafale and Chinese J10 at MAKS 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
> THANK U FOR THE PICS MATE*



And pls do comment on the speculation of j-10 radar!!
aesa or pesa or both false claims??


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Is India aiming to boost the Rafale’s firepower with Russian missiles?*







If India and France are able to sign the final contract for the Rafale, then there is a possibility the French fighter-bomber will be armed with Russian claws.
According to Boris Obnosov, General Director of Russia’s Tactical Missile Weapons Corporation (TRV), if required the Moscow-based company is ready to adapt Russian missiles for the French aircraft. ‘‘These include long, medium and short-range air-to-air missiles, anti-ship missiles, guided aviation bombs and a large spectrum of submarine weapons. By their performance characteristics they are as good as if not better than best Western analogues,” he told the media at the MAKS air show in the Moscow Region. 
During the bidding process for the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA), India had stipulated that the first 18 aircraft be delivered with a full complement of integrated weapons. Dassault Aviation, the manufacturer, would, of course, want to equip the Rafale with French built missiles but there is another clause that requires the vendor to “integrate additional weapons of the Indian Air Force’s choice, as required”.


In fact, one of the reasons for the delay in the signing of the MMRCA contract could be the issue of third-party weaponry. “It seems likely the IAF and TRV are looking at future upgrades to the Rafale. But the matter could be one more complication that is preventing a conclusion of the Indian Rafale deal,” says Aviation News International.
Mating Russian weapons with French warplanes is not really rocket science any more. The Iraqi Air Force Mirage’s F1EQ fighters have carried theVympel Kh-29L air to surface missiles, which are designed to strike hardened ground and surface targets such as big railway and highway bridges, aircraft in reinforced concrete shelters and ships. The South African Air Force Mirage F1s carried the R-73E short range air-to-air missiles. This versatile missile has also been test fired from India’s Tejas Light Combat Aircraft.

*Fire power advantage*

The ability to use Russian weapons would only help the Rafale in export competitions. In this backdrop, Obnosov pointed out that France is not averse to the idea of using Russian missiles if it helps them sew up the India deal. “They have some interest in the adjustment of our products to the French Rafale fighter,” he said.

However, Obnosov added: “This question cannot be resolved quickly as any other work (but) we are in the process of settling it.”
India will definitely be pushing for this tie-up as it has large stocks of Russian missiles. Also, other than the French MICA air-to-air missiles that came with the Mirage 2000, the IAF does not have any Rafale-compatible weapons.

The only barrier may be technical but Defence Industry Daily points out that it may not come cheap. “Unless the TRV/Dassault partnership develops a Universal Weapon Interface for TRV’s products, and probably modifies a number of the missiles themselves, that kind of integration and testing is time-consuming and expensive,” it says.

To be sure, the Rafale doesn’t do too badly with its own complement of weapons. DID says that a combination of French made infrared scan and track systems and MICA infra-red medium-range missiles allows the Rafale to supplement its radar-guided missiles with passively-targeted, no-warning attacks on enemy aircraft from beyond visual range (BVR). At present, this capability is only duplicated by Russian aircraft: Sukhoi’s Su-27/30 Flanker family, and advanced MiG-29s.


*Missile dilemma*

Air superiority being the raison d’etre of air forces, air-to-air missiles are a critical component of a fighter aircraft. Because the efficacy of BVR missiles – the primary battle axe of fighter pilots – is itself in doubt, the IAF needs to have the best available air-to-air missile.

Until the 1980s – before the Flanker arrived in the skies – the Russians were up against highly sophisticated aircraft such as the F-14, F-15 and F-16. To counter these aircraft, they developed a range of missiles designed to down the F-series fighters. It is the reason why even now Russian aircraft take to the air with a full complement of air-to-air missiles for a broad spectrum of missions. More than any other air force, the IAF has understood and adopted this strategy.

The French MICA simply doesn’t have the pedigree of the missiles from the Russian stables. So the questions before the IAF are: Will the insistence on having Russian missiles on the Rafale jack up the price? And what is the tradeoff in capability if India buys French missiles?
The deputy chief of air staff Air Marshal S. Sukumar said at a conference that the contract with Dassault Aviation will be finalised before the end of the government’s current fiscal year, which ends on March 31, 2014. The French were hoping to lock in the deal in 2013, but the mysterious death of chief Indian negotiator Arun Kumar Bal on October 2 slowed down the talks.
As with any Indian defence deal, it’s not over till it’s over.

Is India aiming to boost the Rafale?s firepower with Russian missiles? | Russia & India Report


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Swiss Battle Could Be Euro-Canard Turning Point*

First it was Dassault with the Rafale and then it was Eurofighter with the Typhoon that competed for the favor of the UAE Air Force. In Oman, it was the Saab Gripen against the Typhoon. In Qatar, who knows? Around the world, Europe’s three rival fighters have been locked in virtual combat. For Europe this is not necessarily a good situation, but the result of Switzerland’s evaluation of the three–in which it first favored the Rafale and then selected Saab’s Gripen, could prove pivotal in other competitions.

“This is a very bad situation,” said the head of the European Defence Agency, who said that Europe simply cannot afford such wasteful competition. When choosing a new fighter, each nation has different priorities, criteria and methodology. In addition to technical evaluation, politics, technology transfer, industrial offsets and commission payments have all played a part in previous selections. So when Switzerland evaluated the three so-called “Euro-canards,” many observers awaited its choice with considerable anticipation. By reputation, the Swiss are thorough and methodical. Moreover, they are quite rich, and politically neutral.

Nevertheless, and perhaps inevitably, the Swiss choice of the Gripen as its New Fighter Aircraft (NFA) could not escape controversy. The government overruled the air force’s choice of the Rafale on cost grounds, it was alleged. The purchase was supposed to be off-the-shelf, but the Gripen-E is a new development, some argued. A significant minority of Swiss citizens were entirely opposed to the NFA buy–and their voices may yet be heard if a national referendum is called on the decision.

The NFA evaluation started badly when Boeing decided not to bid, because (it said) the Super Hornet far exceeded the requirement. “It spelled Gripen, so we withdrew,” a Boeing official told AIN. The competition was characterized by many as a replacement for the air force’s 54 remaining Northrop F-5E/Fs. They now operated alongside 33 Boeing F-18C/D Hornets acquired in the mid-to-late 1990s. Both types were dedicated to the air superiority role.

As Col. Fabio Antognini, project manager, explained in a presentation to the Fighter Conference organized by Defence IQ in London last year, the air force also wanted the NFA in order to reintroduce the air-to-ground and reconnaissance roles that had been lost with the retirement of the Mirage IIIRS in 2003. Despite its neutrality, the Swiss saw a future need to contribute to combined operations abroad with these additional capabilities. Besides, the NFA would supplement the F-18C/Ds whenever the requirement for increased protection of Swiss airspace arose. This would involve patrols that were constantly airborne. Therefore, between 30 and 50 NFAs would be required.

*Three Contenders Evaluated*

In the second half of 2008, the Swiss air force conducted in-country flight evaluations of the three remaining contenders–the Eurofighter, Gripen and Rafale – from Emmen airbase. In some 10 sorties each, Swiss pilots (including Antognini) and ground-based specialists evaluated them in five roles: air policing; defensive counter-air; offensive counter-air; strike; and reconnaissance. Each contender was also allowed one flight to demonstrate additional capabilities that were not in the Swiss requirement.

Following this fly-off, the contenders were invited to submit details of improvements that they were scheduled to make to their aircraft by the projected delivery date to Switzerland of 2015. Between March and August 2009, the air force evaluation team visited Dassault, Eurofighter and Saab to witness flight and simulator demonstrations.

The result was two confidential flight test reports that were approved for distribution in November 2009. They were subsequently leaked to the Swiss media, providing outsiders with a fascinating insight into the respective flying performance of the three contenders, as seen by the Swiss air force.* The Rafale was the clear winner of the fly-off in each of the five roles. Moreover, the French jet retained its winning position in the Swiss evaluation of how the three contenders would be improved by 2015 (see table 1).

“The strong points of the Rafale were the quality of its sensors, such as the PESA (passive electronically scanned array) radar; the frontal optronics; and the EW (electronic warfare) suite, Spectra,” the report on the 2008 fly-off noted. “The good data fusion of all its sensors allowed to provide the pilot a very good situational awareness,” it continued. “The weak point of the Rafale was the lack of a helmet-mounted sight system,” the evaluators remarked.

The report praised the aerodynamic performance of the Eurofighter, notably its ability to supercruise at Mach 1.4. But the sensor data fusion and the EW suite were “weak points,” while range and systems reliability were noted to be “limiting factors.” Moreover, the report said, “the capabilities of the Eurofighter to fulfill recce and strike missions were rated as unsatisfactory.”*

The report acknowledged that because of the Gripen’s design–it is the smallest of the contenders and the only one powered by a single engine–its “endurance, aircraft performances and aircraft weapon load were among the main limiting factors.” The evaluators said there was no sensor data fusion between the radar and EW suite, although the latter “was among the strong points of the Gripen.”

*Only the Rafale met the minimum expected capabilities (MEC) in all five roles. The Eurofighter failed to make the grade in the strike and reconnaissance categories. The Gripen failed to achieve the MEC in all five roles.*

That verdict did not change, even when the improvements to be expected by 2015 were factored in. The development of the Eurofighter’s air-ground capability has lagged significantly behind that of the Rafale. Even so, the proposed Tranche 3 P1E enhancements to the four-nation jet, that were evaluated by the Swiss team, failed to match the F3+ standard improvements to the Rafale numbering 18, and already contracted by the French air force. They included AESA radar and other sensor improvements. Moreover, the Swiss noted, “If the Rafale is sold to the UAE, 11 new upgrade items not taken in the evaluation will be part of the delivered configuration.”

As for the Gripen, Saab told the Swiss that it had scheduled 98 upgrade items for the MS21 version of 2015, including AESA radar and infrared search and track. But these were not enough to push the Swedish jet above the MEC level in any of the five roles. The November 2009 report therefore recommended the Rafale as the New Fighter Aircraft.

*Leaked Test Reports*

Antognini declined to comment on the leaked flight test reports. “All three candidates passed the evaluation…They met our requirements,” he told the Fighter Conference. He told AIN that it is important to note that those two reports were not the whole story. There were eight others produced, covering maintenance, noise, growth potential and other criteria. These were all weighted according to a pre-determined scale of Swiss priorities. This scale was also leaked to the media (see table 2) but the other reports stayed confidential.

Then the cost was factored into the evaluation, said Antognini, before one final main report was sent to the Federal Council–the Swiss government’s seven-member decision-making authority. The acquisition cost of the Gripen would clearly be lower than its two larger competitors. The smaller jet would also score better on adaptability to Swiss airfields and life-cycle costs.

The first thing that the Federal Council did was–nothing! The crisis in financial markets gave even the Swiss pause for thought. The Federal Council wanted to trim the nation’s defense budget. Given the bids submitted by Dassault, Eurofighter and Saab, the NFA budget of some CHF 5 billion ($5.5 billion) did not seem affordable, despite all three contenders offering to offset 100 percent of the cost by placing contracts with Swiss industry–and especially since the Euro currency was depreciating all the time against the ever-stronger Swiss franc.

Over the next year, however, the Swiss Parliament voted extra funds for defense, and told the Federal Council to conclude its NFA evaluation. The three manufacturers sharpened their pencils, while evidently reducing the number of aircraft on offer.

Of most significance, Saab defined proposed upgrades to the Gripen in much greater detail, flew the NG demonstrator with a new F414 engine and AESA radar, and suggested that the Swedish government would soon place an order.

*The Choice Revealed*

On Nov. 30, 2011, the Federal Council announced its choice. The Gripen was the lowest cost option, but it met the requirements, and was the most adaptable choice, the Council said. Ruag Aerospace and up to 200 other Swiss companies stood to gain much from codevelopment of the Gripen-NG (subsequently redesignated Gripen E). Meanwhile, Sweden’s status as a neutral country, like Switzerland, had been a consideration.

Defense minister Ueli Maurer told journalists that the acquisition cost was CHF3.1 billion ($3.4 billion) for a 22-aircraft package including training, support and spares. Swiss media previously reported that the Rafale bid was about CHF3.5 billion, with the Eurofighter costing CHF4 billion, although the proposed number of aircraft was never made clear. Commenting on the decision, Dassault insisted that the Rafale could have met the Swiss requirement “with a smaller number of aircraft an equivalent or lower cost.”

Reviewing the decision a few months ago, former Swiss Air Force commander Gen. Max Gygax admitted that, in the end, the choice was a political one. “The Gripen is multi-role, and life-cycle costs are very important,” he told journalists at the Paris Air Show in June. “The Gripen-E is a big step forward from the current C/D version,” he noted. But even the latter’s performance in the 2008 fly-off was much closer to that of the Eurofighter and Rafale than the Swiss evaluation team had anticipated, he told AIN.

*As the clear winner of the flight evaluation, the Rafale won the battle, but lost the war in Switzerland.The Eurofighter did not emerge with much credit. Gygax told AIN that he did not expect the four-nation jet to score worse than the Rafale in air-to-air roles. Moreover, he added, the unpublished reports on maintenance and training did not rate the Eurofighter any better than the Rafale. “The spares are possibly cheaper because of the large number of aircraft, but it’s a very manpower-intensive aircraft,” he said.*

Swiss Battle Could Be Euro-Canard Turning Point | Aviation International News *Rafale Solo Display by Anthony Pecchi:*










*CHEERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptltejas

Be the Master of Radar Warning Receiver


----------



## Abingdonboy

DrSomnath999 said:


> “The strong points of the Rafale were the quality of its sensors, such as the PESA (passive electronically scanned array) radar; the frontal optronics; and the EW (electronic warfare) suite, Spectra,” the report on the 2008 fly-off noted. “The good data fusion of all its sensors allowed to provide the pilot a very good situational awareness,” it continued. “The weak point of the Rafale was the lack of a helmet-mounted sight system,” the evaluators remarked.


So with the IAF getting HMDS on their Rafales, the bird is the complete package?


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Colombia looks to procure new fighter type*

The Colombian Air Force (Fuerza Aerea Colombiana - FAC) is looking to procure a new fighter aircraft type "over the next three to four years" to enhance its top-end air combat capabilities, a senior service official said on 14 November.

*Speaking at the IQPC International Fighter Conference in London, Brigadier General Carlos Bueno, Air Operations Commander, FAC, said that the air force is considering a number of modern fighter types, such as the Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, Sukhoi Su-30 'Flanker', Dassault Rafale, Dassault Mirage 2000, Saab JAS 39 Gripen, "and some more".*

The FAC's frontline fighter fleet is currently composed of 19 single-seat Israeli Aircraft Industries (IAI) Kfir C.10/12s (plus three twin-seat variants for conversion training). It is understood that the new fighter will augment the FAC's newly upgraded Kfirs to boost the air force's air-to-air capabilities.

*Given the potential candidates named by the general, it looks likely that the FAC will be looking to procure surplus aircraft rather than new-build. With the exception of the Rafale and Gripen, there are numerous used examples of the other types that might suit Colombia's needs.*

Colombia has already embarked on an effort to replace its aging Cessna A-37 Dragonfly and Rockwell OV-10 Bronco ground attack platforms. Initial candidates include the Alenia/Embraer AMX, Aero Vodochody L159 ALCA, and BAE Systems Hawk.

Separately, Gen Bueno said that the FAC is looking to acquire an airborne early warning (AEW) capability. While he did not name potential aircraft types, his briefing slide showed the IAI G550 Conformal AEW (CAEW) platform.

Colombia looks to procure new fighter type - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2382:*











For the pic... No new infos in the article:
- Qatar wants 36 aircraft, the Rafale obtained good results during the assessment in hot weather.
- Discussions are still ongoing in the UAE. (they want a Rafale-9 with more jamming capabilities and a supercharged radar)
- In Kuwait, the SuperHornet would be now the favorite.

Apart from that, for Mali, there are still 6 Rafale operating from N'Djamena and 3 Mirage 2000D in Bamako.


*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*French To Boost R&D Across Multiple Programs*

*PARIS* — *A research and development deal is due soon as part of an announced upgrade of the Rafale fighter, including a new-generation laser targeting pod, Defense Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian said Nov. 21.

“Development of the new F3-R standard for the Rafale, which will notably carry a new-generation laser targeting pod — that will be decided in the next few days,” Le Drian said.

Le Drian was speaking at the Innovation Forum, a technology showcase held by the procurement arm Direction Générale de l’Armement (DGA) at the elite École Polytechnique.

The DGA signed with Thales at the end of December a €55 million (US $74 million) contract for derisking work on a new-generation laser targeting pod. The electronics company supplies the Damocles infrared pod that fits on the Rafale and Mirage 2000D.

A laser pod, due to be shipped in five years, would boost French attractiveness in military markets, the DGA said in a January statement on the derisking contract.

The current infrared-based pod is seen as lacking competitiveness with US company Lockheed Martin’s Sniper and Israeli Rafael’s Litening targeting kit.*

The government plans a major R&D effort for programs set out in the 2014-19 multiyear budget law, Le Drian said.

Those other programs include the Scorpion project for modernizing Army kit, an underwater drone to replace the Navy’s minehunter ships, Musis spy satellite to replace the Helios 2 system, and cooperation on the Italian Cosmo-Skymed and German SAR Lupe satellite programs.

The total budget for research and technology (R&T) and R&D for 2014 is €3.6 billion, Le Drian said.

“Innovation in defense is more than ever a determining factor for our place on the world scene,” he said. “We have drawn all the financial conclusions.”

Laurent Collet-Billon, head of the DGA, described as “our war horse,” is working to speed up the process from idea to producer, to deliver an operational gain for the armed forces and economic plus for industry, Le Drian said.

Collet-Billon said speeding the innovation process in industry would create value and jobs, contribute to national wealth and raise morale, which is badly needed.

Efforts must be doubled at the national level to promote exports and technology transfer, he said.

The budget for the DGA’s rapid program for funding R&T projects by small and medium-sized companies was €40 million this year, rising to €45 million in 2014 and €50 million in 2015, Le Drian told journalists. That compares with €10 million in 2009, a DGA spokesman said.

The Innovation Forum is a showcase for small and medium-sized companies funded directly or indirectly by the DGA and working on high-technology projects open for use in military and civilian sectors.

The Polytechnique is in an area intended as a cluster of high-tech businesses and university labs.

With the defense budget under severe pressure, equipment programs have been delayed but funding for technology research is seen as needed to preserve future capability. ■

French To Boost R&D Across Multiple Programs | Defense News | defensenews.com


----------



## he-man

DrSomnath999 said:


> *French To Boost R&D Across Multiple Programs*
> 
> *PARIS* — *A research and development deal is due soon as part of an announced upgrade of the Rafale fighter, including a new-generation laser targeting pod, Defense Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian said Nov. 21.
> 
> “Development of the new F3-R standard for the Rafale, which will notably carry a new-generation laser targeting pod — that will be decided in the next few days,” Le Drian said.
> 
> Le Drian was speaking at the Innovation Forum, a technology showcase held by the procurement arm Direction Générale de l’Armement (DGA) at the elite École Polytechnique.
> 
> The DGA signed with Thales at the end of December a €55 million (US $74 million) contract for derisking work on a new-generation laser targeting pod. The electronics company supplies the Damocles infrared pod that fits on the Rafale and Mirage 2000D.
> 
> A laser pod, due to be shipped in five years, would boost French attractiveness in military markets, the DGA said in a January statement on the derisking contract.
> 
> The current infrared-based pod is seen as lacking competitiveness with US company Lockheed Martin’s Sniper and Israeli Rafael’s Litening targeting kit.*
> 
> The government plans a major R&D effort for programs set out in the 2014-19 multiyear budget law, Le Drian said.
> 
> Those other programs include the Scorpion project for modernizing Army kit, an underwater drone to replace the Navy’s minehunter ships, Musis spy satellite to replace the Helios 2 system, and cooperation on the Italian Cosmo-Skymed and German SAR Lupe satellite programs.
> 
> The total budget for research and technology (R&T) and R&D for 2014 is €3.6 billion, Le Drian said.
> 
> “Innovation in defense is more than ever a determining factor for our place on the world scene,” he said. “We have drawn all the financial conclusions.”
> 
> Laurent Collet-Billon, head of the DGA, described as “our war horse,” is working to speed up the process from idea to producer, to deliver an operational gain for the armed forces and economic plus for industry, Le Drian said.
> 
> Collet-Billon said speeding the innovation process in industry would create value and jobs, contribute to national wealth and raise morale, which is badly needed.
> 
> Efforts must be doubled at the national level to promote exports and technology transfer, he said.
> 
> The budget for the DGA’s rapid program for funding R&T projects by small and medium-sized companies was €40 million this year, rising to €45 million in 2014 and €50 million in 2015, Le Drian told journalists. That compares with €10 million in 2009, a DGA spokesman said.
> 
> The Innovation Forum is a showcase for small and medium-sized companies funded directly or indirectly by the DGA and working on high-technology projects open for use in military and civilian sectors.
> 
> The Polytechnique is in an area intended as a cluster of high-tech businesses and university labs.
> 
> With the defense budget under severe pressure, equipment programs have been delayed but funding for technology research is seen as needed to preserve future capability. ■
> 
> French To Boost R&D Across Multiple Programs | Defense News | defensenews.com




i think its irrelevant to india as we will get f3+ standard and not f3r

i may be wrong though


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Joint exercise between Rafale M and F-16 Greek*





Last December 4, an exercise took place between devices of the Greek Air Force and Rafale M, on board the aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle for the operation "Belleau Wood" .

The training also provided an air outlet on December 3, but due to bad weather, it was partially canceled. The flights took place only in the morning of the second day.

Eight F-16 and Mirage 2000 four rubbed Rafale and Super Etendard Modernized the Navy.

This exercise, which took place off the coast of Crete, was proposed by the Navy and the Air Force Greek has immediately accepted the proposal.

Google Translate

*F-22, T-50, J-20 and Rafale ... "efficiency" rhymes with "stealth"? -*

It would be the biggest race of recent years: the sacrosanct stealth! 

Americans, Russians and Chinese design their military aircraft to reduce or almost clear, their radar cross section (RCS). This is the basis of the architecture of the latest generation of aircraft. Their general forms are designed to reflect the least possible radar waves, and (in contact with the external air flow) "wet surfaces" are made of absorbent materials and coatings. 
Examples of SER on American stealth aircraft: 
- The RCS of a F-117 "Nighthawk" equals 0.0030 m2, 
- The RCS of a B-2 "Spirit" is equivalent to 0.0015 m2. 
- The RCS of an F-22 "Raptor" is equivalent to 0.0010 m2, 

American side, then, the F-22 "Raptor" is the backbone of the U.S. Air Force (USAF). This device, which has seen many twists and youth problems, seem slowly mature. The United States the show as THE most powerful fighter in the world in his chosen field: air superiority. The USAF and the manufacturer Lockheed Martin boast to have created an unbeatable unit dogfight (dogfight between two hunters). We will see later that this bet has already been lost ... 

Russian side, the latest manufacturer Sukhoi, T-50, is, according to Putin, "well above the F-22, plus maneuvering and 2-3 times cheaper" ... The T-50 combines the capabilities plane striking and classic hunter. The figures SER this aircraft is not disclosed, there is no evidence of the effectiveness of stealth. However, observing the forms of T-50, we guess its radar signature is relatively low. About its capacity dogfight, since the reputation of Russian aircraft maneuverability is second to none, and with hints of the statements of the first Cold War Russian minister, suggesting that the device would indeed formidable. 

Chinese side, the Chengdu J-20 is a device size, very agile very wide radius of action, and which has in its hold, a very large payload of weapons. We do not know the exact purpose of the J-20, but because of its size and if it is given all the credit wishes be granted the manufacturer about the maneuverability of the aircraft, a vocation fighter-bomber sound like a no-brainer. 
SER level, including its angular nose (largely inspired by the American F-22), everything seems to indicate that the neophyte airplane is indeed stealthy. This is unfortunately not the case and the J-20 is more cobbled scarecrow figure than anything else: just ducks flying plans ensure good visibility to radar. Moreover, when looking at a full color representation, derived from simulations based on an algorithm of optical physics simulation, performed at several levels of frequencies, one can see that the failure of the work of the stealth aircraft Chengdu. Simply put, this kind of representation polychrome, more colors are warmer, the radar signature is strong ... And for the J-20, "it is very hot!" 

F-22, T-50, J-20 ... In 2013, which should be stealthy at all costs? Our Rafale would therefore completely obsolete? Of course not. 

Not be stealth does not mean being less effective for all that.

*If, at the outset, Dassault has not developed a stealth aircraft in the strict sense of the term, for an obvious reason: the 80s, when the first were plotted curves Rafale, were not the era of stealth. 
And yet, from the drawing board, Dassault has undertaken to reduce the radar signature of the aircraft. Indeed, if the plans ducks and carrying weapons under the wings are a major handicap to the quality, the use of composite materials has helped to reduce the RCS of Rafale. Since the compressor blades are an important source of radar reflectivity, air intakes were placed so as to render impossible any direct views of the engines. The apparatus also uses materials that absorb radar waves: for example, the glass is coated with a thin gold layer, almost invisible to the naked eye. More recently, the Snecma company that designs and manufactures engine Rafale, has announced that "taken steps to reduce the infrared signature of the engines," without revealing details. Secret defense forces! 
In sum, there is much to qualify Rafale semi-stealth aircraft ... 
The other major advantage of Rafale, compared to the three other stealth aircraft mentioned above, is its multi-role appearance: air superiority, tactical bombing, strategic bombing, close air support, anti-ship attack, nuclear strike ... Rafale can do anything! It was, from the start of the program, the purpose of Dassault. The plane comes in two main versions: Air and Marine, declined themselves into several sub-versions dedicated. *

On the other hand, the F-22 Raptor, the self-proclaimed kings of air superiority, have experienced crushing defeats in dogfights against the Rafale during exercise TRTA in 2009. This event is a real taboo in the USAF, and a real pride for the French pilot and Dassault ... 
Moreover, during "Operation Odyssey Dawn" - American contribution to the military intervention of 2011, Libya - USAF has failed to commit its F-22, as she wished. Indeed, the Raptor, pride of the USA, revealed his inability to communicate with the NATO aircraft, due to lack of network connection "connection 16" (standard tactical data link NATO) realize ... that to perfection, the unit of Dassault. 
Afghanistan, Libya, Mali, unlike all these "jewels stealth" Rafale has proven itself in combat and that, it has no price! 

To end on a note slightly less chauvinistic, even equipped with F-22 if not higher than that F-35 or other calamitous, the U.S. remains the world's air power, and for a very simple mathematical reason: the total system of U.S. Army and literally staggering number of devices that the U.S. Air Force could engage in conflict, strictly no chance to leave a foreign power ... even equipped Rafale! 

The number is strength. This is the teaching of the world of insects, including ants ... 

Directory and Calendar Aeronautics and Space - - Global aerospace - Sparaco Chronicles and Aerospace Insights - Deals and job application aeronautics - Global aerospace 2010 engineering & services Aeronautics and Space Portal

*oopss!!

RAFALE BASHERS wont like this post as usual

french marketting B.S :lol:*

*CHEERS*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*STEALTH? YOU SAID STEALTH? Part 1*

Currently, all fighters frontline, whether controlled or not, have in common that they are all dressed up in the word "stealth" arms are bunkers, the lines are similar, and nothing or almost exceeds the cell, in order to try to escape as possible to the electromagnetic waves produced by radar goal. Stealth is a very well known, but often wrongly used term, because the subject is much more complex than it seems.


In the first part of this article, we will describe what are the means available to a plane to be as unobtrusive as possible against his opponents. We will explore various technologies that allow the aircraft to escape electromagnetic waves, but also that it will be as discreet as possible in the infrared spectrum and finally the technical means to avoid or delay the detection of the appliance to opposing defenses.
In the second part, to be published in a few days, we will study in more detail the field of electromagnetic stealth radar with LPI and means to strengthen and counter the "stealth".
Article written by Yves Pagot in collaboration with Bruno Etchenic for portal aviation enthusiasts.

*1) infrared discretion.*

In general, when talking emission control about tickets, we think spontaneously emission of electromagnetic waves. However, a plane also produces infra red radiation (IR) due to heat. This can be generated by the own aircraft systems (especially motor and electrical components) or its interaction with the environment (the air friction against). Thus, an aircraft traveling at "low" speed will be much less identifiable, firstly because its reactor eject less hot air, but also because its surface will heat less in contact with air (and air itself in contact with air).

There are many systems to reduce the IR signature fighter: cold air flow around the hot gas ejected "caches" nozzles, or even cooling of the surface of the unit with fuel (case of F35).





_Vector nozzles F22. The "palettes" ceramic deflect the air flow while hiding the hottest part. The rectangular design of the nozzles also allows much better control of the RCS of the aircraft compared to a round nozzle, but at the sacrifice of 3 to 5% thrust according to specialists._

*2) the discretion emissions electromagnetic waves s.*

It would be wrong however to reduce the emission control of the aircraft to infrared radiation. The electromagnetic spectrum is concerned. In the first place, the communication systems of the airplane with ... radio, but also:

*-Data links:
the modern combat aircraft are able to collect, send and receive data on the tactical situation in "real time." For this they use connections (datalinks) that allow them to integrate into networks including AWACS radar aircraft, ships, ground stations ... These connections are standardized within NATO to allow the interoperability. The best known is the link 16, but there are others for example the exchange of images with ground troops (ROVER) etc.. These links are highly secure and relatively unobtrusive, but can still be detected. From this point of view, the F35 with its future bond MADL and Gripen with its binding TILDS, using links ave a very thin beam (pencil beam) are very advanced.*

-*The interrogation systems Friend / Foe (IFF)*
We hear more and more about combat BVR (beyond visual range, beyond visual range). Engage an enemy out of sight requires obviously identify as such. For this, the aircraft have transponders that respond when asked. The latest version is NATO IFF Mode 5 / S which has been provided with the Eurofighter and the Rafale will be implemented in 2018 (standard F3R)

*-Laser beams telemetry:*
the (electro-optic) acquisition of optronic systems are indeed liabilities, but they do not (or poorly) to measure the distance to a detected object. In addition, laser rangefinders, whose beam is detectable used. 

*The emission-radar: *
Because the source of a radar wave is detectable about four times as far as it can not detect an object itself, it is inconsistent for a stealth aircraft to use such an ability without which its presence is betrayed by his own emissions over long distances. To avoid this situation, the stealth aircraft use radar called "LPI" for Low probability of Intercept. This aspect of the technology will be detailed in the next section.

Generally, two methods are used to reduce these emissions: make very directional or little / no recognizable (similar to noise).
3) the discretion to face adverse electromagnetic emissions

The most common and best known of those interested a minimum combat aircraft for stealth means, is their ability to escape the waves of electromagnetic origin. To succeed in this small miracle, designers of an aircraft should minimize what is called the equivalent Surface Radar (or SER and Radar Cross Section RCS English).
For this, they need to work on several aspects of the airplane:

-The general drawing. More aircraft is large and includes angles, the more it becomes a haven for enemy radars. Designers should bring up the design of the cell, maximize the integration of wings in the fuselage, close the vents, do not provide moving parts and also prevent the turbine blades are visible from the outside, integrate antennas, etc..

-In detail, the rivets are prohibited, hatches and access panels are less visible as possible. This also becomes a nightmare for mechanics who maintain a stealth aircraft. Several systems can be used to decrease the energy of the electromagnetic wave which is reflected on the plane, as the multiplication of sawtooth shapes.

Use-absorbent materials and paints radar waves, and transforming the heat mostly (double edged therefore)

-Its armament. Suitable armament is also key in the search for greater radar discretion. Where a conventional GBU will have a range of about fifteen miles wide maximum, the aircraft will be closer to his target before firing, and thus maximize its chances of being detected. Pulling ammunition longer range, like cruise missiles (effective but very expensive), or kits flying bombs or motorized as Sagem AASM (over 50km range), the aircraft carrier has the option of draw further and therefore keep quiet as long as possible.

_*4) Avoid and bypass the detection means*_

A stealth aircraft is said it is difficult to detect or locate. To do this, he must avoid emitting or reflecting waves toward a target or threat, and that the entire electromagnetic spectrum.

*The most obvious way is ... From around the threat! If it is known in advance, we will try to work around preparing the mission. If it occurs during the mission, it has a good chance of being spotted by specialized means that the transmit (and will be integrated into the combat system of the aircraft). Finally, the plane itself can detect threats and provide answers (and trajectories) appropriate. This is partly why is the famous SPECTRA System Protection and Avoidance Shot Burst pipes.*

*Just as simply another way will the presence of a barrier between the plane and the detector. This is an area of excellence in French air force has, since the onset of systems Mirage 2000N and D, and finally the Rafale, a terrain-following mode (digital maps and radar monitoring) enabling it to automatically fly at very low altitude at speeds absolutely disreputable for a human pilot, especially when flying through zero visibility (even if Vettel or Loeb). These capabilities enable him to interpose between him and his target terrain features (hills ...) or simply the curvature of the Earth.*






*Conclusion*
The discretion of an aircraft will be equally related to its behavior (speed, altitude, emissions) than its intrinsic capabilities reflectivity radar waves. A good system for mission preparation, a good integration with a network of sensors (eg the famous via link 16), a careful use of active sensors to count as much discretion and therefore survivability and mission accomplishment that mere possession of an airplane with only a passive stealth.
In conclusion says stealth aircraft will actually do as long as they submit to a multitude of criteria, depending on the profile of the mission he accomplished. A stealth aircraft will never be totally invisible, but its purpose will be detected as late as possible.

portal aviation enthusiasts: STEALTH? YOU SAID STEALTH? Part 1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Low-speed looping (follow the speed on the left upper corner). Rafale 's exceptional handling qualities.*

[video=youtube;2Z-Kurz9RZg]




*CHEERS*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Dassault Rafale VS Eurofighter Typhoon2 half*











for more refer this source
portal aviation enthusiasts: Dassault Rafale VS Eurofighter Typhoon2 2/2


----------



## DrSomnath999

* A new platform "nanny" for Rafale*







This is not necessarily the equipment as "sexy" Rafale, but it must also go through a renovation project: the car refueling aircraft used by the Naval Aviation and will undergo a course of youth under the future standard F3-R, the Notification must be made in the coming days.

*Baptized Narang (Platform new generation refueling), this program should be attributed to the French industrial INTERTECHNIQUE (Zodiac Group), already a supplier of some of the refueling pods currently in service in Naval Aviation. It has a score of these systems to equip its Rafale and Super Etendard, but only a portion should be retained at the end of this renovation project.*

The idea is to increase the reliability of the car, while improving its performance especially in terms of flow of kerosene, this variable determines the speed at which the airplane "receiver" can be supplied with fuel. The integration system of the aircraft should also be further.

Other solutions were studied, such as buying a U.S. nacelle Cobham 1,000 liters (notably used by the U.S. Navy on its Super Hornet), but this option would need to carry out new (and expensive) work of integration aeromechanical. The renovated Rafale nacelle therefore reuse the same external than the current system shell.

Regularly used by the Naval Aviation operations in this configuration the Rafale "nanny" are also interested in potential export customers. India already uses a similar system on its Su-30, with a gondola that would have been provided by Cobham.

Google Translate


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Air&Cosmos 2386s, Dec 13:*







*Rafale : preparing for the future ; page 16-19, excerpts: *

*Active antenna, versatility, data fusion , the Rafale is undeniably a step ahead of its European competitors [...] And now?

*In the coming days must be notified to Dassault and its partners the development contract for the new F3- R standard , [...] which will modernize all Rafale delivered to France .[...] 

*The new standard will improve the aircraft in 2 main areas: air-to-air and ground targets targeting [...] But the F3R standard is not limited to the PDL-NG and Meteor , other changes are planned [new link 16; IFF Mode 5 , new buddy refueling pod ] [... ] and some improvements on electronic warfare and radar will be integrated in 2016 and 2017. DGA wants to qualify the F3R standard by mid-2018.

* But the DGA , the industry and the operationals are already preparing the next move, the following standard should be qualified by 2023 [...], 2 pillars are emerging for this future standard ; one focuses on the development and integration of modernized missiles ( New MICA , SCALP , ASMP /A ) and the other on interoperability. 


* Many research studies ( PEA ) are underway to ripen the technologies needed for this future F4 : AESA performance improvement, SPECTRA performance improvement , increased connectivity , reduction of the total cost of ownership ... And later , the future midlife update, by 2030, will bring up various hardware improvements : new cockpit, stealth kit ...

*What is still missing ?*

Despite its european lead , Rafale still has a few shortcomings, most of which should be corrected by 2020.

- Reduction of collateral damage: Rafale needs a precision weaponry with lower collateral damage. Sagem proposes to integrate a light version of the AASM (125 kg) while MBDA offers the integration of Brimstone . The two manufacturers could also join forces for the development of a new mini missile if the fiscal situation improves...

- The insufficient resolution of the current targeting pod will be corrected with the new PDL-NG .

- Lack of HMD: nothing is planned before 2020 unless India (or another export customer) joins France to integrate a new HMD; answer in 2014 perhaps.

*F3.3 -> F3.4+ (in french)*





[MENTION=12436]halloweene[/MENTION] plz be kind of to translate the pic


*COURTESY-OLYBRIUS
THANK U FOR THE INFO MATE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*The Rafale on the runway in Qatar?*






*On 23 June the new emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani, could announce during his visit to Paris have selected the Rafale*.


June 23 could be a very important date for the Rafale. Why? The new emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim Bin Hamad Al Thani, should come this day in Paris, according to several sources. It could announce on this occasion have chosen the French fighter aircraft and enter into exclusive negotiations with Dassault Aviation in stride. This is what all the tricolor military aerospace industrial sector hopes. Just as the defense minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, who built the military program law (LPM) on an export contract of the fighter and François Hollande, who will roll out the red carpet to Sheikh Al Thani during his stay.

Especially at present there blows a wind of optimism in the ranks of the industrial sector, surveyed in recent days by the Tribune. "Everything is ready, just as Qatar presses the button," says one of them. And specify a year or will take to finalize a much less complex than negotiated contract in India.

*Resumption of negotiations in March*

Discussions between France and Qatar had resumed since March after a period Doha had shelved the issue. For about three months, the Qataris had given no sign of life on the Rafale. However, in Paris, during this period, industrial and state did not seem too worried by the silence. "Must register in time with Doha, they have their own tempo," they explained in "La Tribune ".

And it was in March that the Qataris have finally resumed talks with Team Rafale (Dassault Aviation, Thales and Safran) asking new questions about the fighter. Including the price of the device according to the volume of a possible (12, 24, 36, 72 Rafale) to better understand the cost structure of the fighter.

*72 combat aircraft*

Twelve aircraft - Mirage 2000-5 - Qatar would increase its fleet of combat aircraft to 72, a first batch of 36 In any case it is hoped that Doha last summer.. A customer who has anyway afford 72 combat aircraft. In this context, the emirate had sent last August a tender (Request for Proposal) to three candidates: Dassault Aviation, Lockheed Martin and the Eurofighter consortium. According to an informal schedule, Qatar had to choose a supplier for a first batch of 36 aircraft by the end of 2013 and then enter with the manufacturer of exclusive negotiations. Dassault Aviation took the rope for the first batch.

But the schedule slipped in particular because of the strange game Americans. Mid-September, London, which offers Eurofighter Typhoon, and Paris, which supports the Rafale (Dassault Aviation), had made their offer in accordance with the timetable set by Doha. But not Washington. Suddenly, the two envelopes containing the bids of Eurofighter consortium (BAE Systems, EADS and Italy's Finmeccanica) and Dassault Aviation have stayed several months at the bottom of a trunk before being unsealed ... once the response of Americans réceptionnée by Qataris. Curiously, the United States did not finally proposed the F-35, according to several sources.

*The challenge of exporting Jean-Yves Le Drian*

In the construction of the LPM, export the Rafale is a gamble for Jean-Yves Le Drian. Not a contract is inaccessible. Far from it. But when will he signed to release some leeway for the defense budget? Of course everyone thinks of India, which could complete negotiations with Dassault Aviation in Delhi 2015. Chose the New Rafale in January 2012 after a call for tenders for 126 units and an option of 63 additional aircraft. And why not Qatar could choose a standard near the French Rafale. It is also very possible that France associates Qatar development of the device within a broader and very close cooperation between the two countries.

In short, the minister made a sacred bet by entering the delivery of only 26 Rafale 2014-2019. The ministry can we reduce the number of deliveries of combat aircraft fixed at 11 units per year, or around 1 billion per year? A priori, but not to expose themselves to very heavy penalties. "The contract stipulates the annual delivery of eleven Rafale, recalled last fall Delegate General for Armaments, Laurent Collet-Billon. This is the rate minimum set under industrial continuity and the ability of suppliers to Dassault to produce the necessary equipment. "

*26 Rafale delivered between 2014 to 2019 the French air force*

The CA ensures the delivery of 11 Rafale in 2014 and 2015. Afterwards, it is the challenge of export had already made the previous majority with only four aircraft delivered in 2016.* Dassault Aviation CEO, Eric Trappier had estimated that the first Rafale could be delivered to India three years after the signing of the contract. In 2018 when the contract was signed in 2015. *Finally, if the predictions of LPM in terms of export were not meeting the ministry predicted the end of 2015 an appointment for the update if necessary. Or a review clause.
Google Translate

*p.s WTF 3 years after signing the contract india would get his 1st rafale {F U trappier)*

*CHEERS*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*BLU-111 bomb bodies can now be used on Rafale M*

*Price daring 2014 Interview DGA winner for innovation on the bomb BLU-111*






*Can you introduce your innovation?*

Turntables protection BLU-111 sub tribombe (PPBT) are protective cushions that ensure the carriage of the BLU-111 bomb under the Rafale. Tests conducted with this bomb body had not been satisfactory so far. Mechanical interfaces were damaging the lining of the bomb and did not allow to keep the clamps on that plane. This invention has the advantage of addressing these two issues. Indeed, thanks to it, the body bombs BLU-111 can now be used on the Rafale. The parts are, by their forms, distribute the clamping force on the bomb and coating it will not be damaged.

*How did you get that idea?*

This is a subject that is not new but had remained neutral. It had been years that these problems pavement deterioration and loss of clamping were discussed but it was not moving ... So I decided to look into the matter.

*What were the different stages of the project?*

Early reflections back to January 2013, with a first drawing and first prototype developed with the Boilermakers engineering. Participatory Innovation Mission (PIM), interested in the project, has agreed to fund up to € 25,000. We have, thanks to this support, making parts conform to the aircraft manufacturing process. We made a first set on a bomb to embark on a Rafale. We then proceeded to test the ground in the first half of 2013, and flight tests in July and September of the same year. They gave satisfaction. It was at this time that we took the promising aspect of the project.

We decided to go further in testing and manufacture four additional games improved. Trials were held in January 2014 with the completion of a test firing Rafale. Then, in April 2014, we conducted flight tests of landing and catapult to verify that the system worked from the aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle, operational base from which this ammunition is used.

*-Is this the first time you develop equipment for the DGA?*

No! In principle in our business, we can not conceive of weapons materials. We qualification of weapon equipment whether it is suitable or not for use by the military, or we manage the provision of resources for industrial trials. By dint of these test equipment, our expert advice urges us to find solutions when we see they are not suitable. This was already the case for pipes bombs GBU-49 Mirage 2000D that are specific to France, which are in use today and have been developed on the site of DGA Testing Site Cazaux flight by the same personal.

*You received on May 28 the price of Audacity, how do you feel?*

I am proud, although initially I was not aware that there was a price match! And I'll be happy to repeat the experience. It's very rewarding to develop innovations. Beyond the fact of receiving a prize, where I am mostly satisfied, is to have found a solution to a problem.

*A word, finally, about the evolution of this invention?*

These tests are an important step in raising risks necessary before the series of this equipment will allow the Rafale to retain its ability "bomb general use." Since then, the DGA is also transitioning into a contract with a manufacturer to produce parts in series. In principle, by the end of 2014, the material will be produced in series.

*The price of Audacity, what is it?*

The 11th award ceremony of Daring 2014 took place on May 28 at the Ecole Militaire in Paris. The prize is awarded every two years by the Maréchal Leclerc foundation Hauteclocque. This is the mission that ensures participative organization of this award innovation. Its purpose? Reward innovative projects for the French armed forces. These inventions distinguished then lead to the development of practical solutions to operational need.

Google Translate


----------



## Haitham

please anyone can provide me a comparison between RBE-2 and ES-05 in Gripen 
some people say ES-05 is stronger
anyone have answer??


----------



## DrSomnath999

Haitham said:


> please anyone can provide me a comparison between RBE-2 and ES-05 in Gripen
> some people say ES-05 is stronger
> anyone have answer??



dont whine my pal

if anyone says this thing again to you just slap this thread in his face

why RBE2 aesa radar was the safest bet for india in MMRCA evaluations

*CHEERS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

this thread needs to wake up


----------



## airmarshal

Great thread @DrSomnath999 

All info at one place. This is a great treasure trove of all things Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Does someone know the breakdown of Rafale versions? 

I know Rafale M is a sea based version. What about versions B,C, F2 & F3.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale: Thales reduces the loop of information*
Published on 03/27/2015 at 10:37 by *Jean-Marc Tanguy* 
In Defense , Combat Aircraft




_Commissioned in 2011, the Reco NG pod allows the collection of digital images at high and low altitude, high speed shooting day and night as well as video surveillance._ _It is constantly updated.the version deployed to Iraq © JL Brunet - Air Army_
The speed of diffusion loop and processing information acquired by airborne sensors is essential for efficient operations. Responding to an upstream study plan (PEA) of the DGA notified in April 2014, Thales has developed a solution so that the Rafale can transmit much faster than before the images of his Reco-NG reconnaissance pod.

Rapid transmission of information taken from a theater to a command center and control (C2) allows decision making and therefore many fast action. Dubbed Daétris, the solution developed by Thales responds to a need expressed following the operations in Libya and Mali.

Reco-NG pod Rafale already has a wireless transmission capacity of its image stream (TMA6000) collected during reconnaissance. Problem: this transmission was limited in scope. The aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle or deployed an advanced ground base can pick the Rafale pod images up to a distance of 150 to 200 km, still well before the return of the aircraft to the ground.Remains that beyond this distance, the Rafale can not be transmitted, with the risk of real loss of interest information captured by the Rafale, especially in "time sensitive target."

Thanks to the solution of Thales, the pod will now send its output to a flying tanker aircraft with an additional antenna. On board, a SAIM bracket (support system multisensor interpretation) will be installed with an operator who will select the most relevant images in order not to saturate the binding of tanker SATCOM (already in place), which has a slower rate.

The images can then be received in record time by one before C2 (deployed in the theater) and rear (air operations center in Lyon Mont Verdun), as well as the intelligence community (DRM DGSE, etc). Thales believes that time to gain a factor of 4, which in a military context provides a significant advantage.

Flights aboard a tanker strategic air forces will power next summer for a trial 12-month campaign of experiments conducted by the EHIC (flight test center Military).

Especially such a solution opens new horizons, and Rafale could, for example, transmit video images of a targeting pod. The Airbus MRTT will it, comes standard with this ability.
Google Translate


----------



## DrSomnath999

*ELECTRONIC WARFARE FOR COMBAT PLATFORMS - OPERATIONAL CONCEPTS & SUPPORTS*
a very rare pdf gives a good understanding about EW concepts about Rafale & Mirage 2000





































SOURCE
Google

click the 2 shared .com link it works

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

India will not ink the mega $20 billion MMRCA (medium multi-role combat aircraft) project to acquire 126 fighters till France agrees to stick to its original pricing, which led its Rafale fighter to defeat the Eurofighter Typhoon in commercial evaluation over three years ago.

This is India's "bottom line" on which the outcome of long-drawn final negotiations with French aviation major Dassault now hinges, even as Prime Minister Narendra Modi is all set to leave for France on Thursday as part of his three-nation tour.

"Dassaulthas to adhere to its earlier commitments. No Indian government can finalize such a major project if the L-1 (lowest bidder) pricing is changed... it can be a deal-breaker despite political pressure from France," said a top source.

As first reported by TOI, the defence ministry is upset with Dassault's attempt to "change the price line" because it will substantially jack up the production cost of the 108 Rafales to be made by Hindustan Aeronautics (HAL) in India after the first 18 are imported.

As per Dassault's costing, there is now a "big jump in the man-hours needed" for each jet to be produced by HAL after transfer of technology. In effect, each jet will now cost much more than what was originally projected.

"Hypothetically, if the cost of each jet goes up by around Rs 30-40 crore, we will then be looking at a hike of Rs 3,240-Rs 4,320 crore for the 108 jets to be made here. Dassault should relent, become fully compliant to the RFP (request for proposal) and stand 100% by its original offer. It can live with a slightly lesser profit margin," said the source.







There is, however, progress on the other major stumbling block. A mechanism is being evolved to ensure there are no penalties or liquidity damages imposed on Dassault if HAL fails to deliver as per specified timelines, sources said.

The voluminous MMRCA contract was almost 90% done, with technology transfer, offsets and other issues as well as the inter-governmental agreement all ready, when pricing and guarantee issues stalled negotiations almost a year ago.

With continuing delay in finalization of the MMRCA project and IAF down to just 34 fighter squadrons (14 of them made of old MiG-21s and MiG-27s), India is also trying to fast-track the stealth fifth-generation fighter aircraft project with Russia, as reported by TOI earlier.






India has told Russia it wants deliveries of the FGFA to begin 36 months after the main contract is inked, instead of the 94 months envisaged earlier. For this, India is ready to switch from the original co-development and co-production plan to direct acquisition of an initial lot followed by co-production. India will spend around $25 billion on the FGFA project if eventually 127 such fighters as planned.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale deal will bring oxygen to Indian Air Force: Manohar Parrikar *


Panaji: A day after Prime Minister announced that India will buy 36 Rafale jets from [] on Saturday said that the country has finally broken the ice over the deal which had been pending for the last 17 years.



The deal struck with France will bring some relief to the Indian Air Force into which they will be inducted within two years, Parrikar said.




He further hailed the deal to buy Rafale jets from France as a “great decision taken on the terms and conditions that are better”.

"Indian Air Force will get minimum oxygen (relief) it required with this deal...In fact we have not purchased any major new generation aircraft in (last) 17 years.”

“Procuring 36 planes for two squadrons is an extremely positive decision which was needed," Parrikar told a news agency here.

Modi had yesterday said in Paris that India will buy 36 Rafale fighter jets in flyaway condition from France at the earliest by "keeping in view the critical operational necessity of fighter aircraft in India."

"The RFP (Request for Proposal) procedure for procuring these aircraft had been dragging on for several years. This was started in 2000 and still it was not getting completed because of a lot of confusion so I am very happy that the PM has taken the initiative," Parrikar said.

He said the fighter jets will be inducted into IAF within a span of two years, adding the ice has been finally broken over the deal.

Parrikar did not give any reasons why it will take up to a maximum of two years for inducting these much-needed fighters into IAF.

Experts feel that time may be needed for further price negotiations and refitting the aircraft in tune with Indian requirements. While the government-to-government negotiations may have ended, the forces may have to fine-tune the deal with the manufacturers Dassault.

Parrikar said after the initial purchase of 36 Rafale aircraft, the country will have more such planes under "Make in India initiative or Rafale kind of mechanism."

The minister said Rafale is the fourth generation aircraft which will add up to the old generation fighter planes like MiG21, MiG27 and Su30 which are currently with India.

"We have old generation aircraft which are upgraded and with limited life. In fact, MiG 21 is at the fag end of its life," he added. The Defence Minister said Rafale's induction into the IAF may take two years "as 'fly away' does not mean we will get them tomorrow".

"It has to be designed as per India's need," Parrikar said, adding negotiations will be held over their pricing, which are currently valued at Rs 700 crore.

"We need some lighter type of single-engine kind of aircraft, but we also need deep penetration double-engine aircraft which has latest technology and other equipment which can give India a decisive edge over its traditional enemies," the minister said.

He said the purchase of 36 aircraft is for filling in the immediate gap.

Noting that Light Combat aircraft Tejas will undergo final flight testing next month, he said, 'Make In India' is a long-term solution for India's Air Force strength.

"We have to push the development of Tejas and we have to also ensure that we could build some high grade aircraft," Parrikar said.

The Indian Air Force had shortlisted Rafale for induction into its frontline combat fleet, replacing the ageing Soviet-era MiG-21 squadron but the deal did not materialise for long.

The original deal, with an estimated cost of USD 20 billion, was for delivery of 126 fighters, including 18 off-the-shelf by Dassault, and 108 to be manufactured in India under licensed production by the state-run Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL) over time, with 50 percent offset obligations to benefit the domestic aerospace industry.

The IAF opted for the twin-engined Rafale in January 2012 over Eurofighter Typhoon of the European consortium EADS Cassidian after outsmarting F-16 of American Lockheed Martin, F/A-18 of Boeing, MiG-35 of Russian United Aircraft Corp and Swedish SAAB's Gripen in a global competitive bid floated in August 2007.

Rafale deal will bring oxygen to Indian Air Force: Manohar Parrikar | Zee News


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafale jet fighters: Why Dassault deal is not simply a win-lose situation for India*

*By Admiral Arun Prakash (Retd)*

The Indian decision to purchase 36 Rafalemulti-role jet fighters from France in 'fly-away' condition will no doubt redress a critical inventory gap for the Indian Air Force (IAF) but it may turn out to be a Pyrrhic victory for French aerospace giant Dassault Aviation rather than the 'coup' it is being made out to be. This is a complex issue, with serious implications for India's security and cannot be viewed in simplistic win-lose terms.......

.......The hiatus in conclusion of the Rafale contract has led to conjecture in the media, *perhaps fuelled by losers in the MMRCA competition.* Apart from picking holes in the Rafale, some commentators have castigated the IAF for a flawed force-planning process, focusing on three issues: the high cost of the Rafale, especially when compared to the 'formidable' Sukhoi-30 MK, which awaits further upgradation, with dire prediction that the hidden costs of the Rafale project could bankrupt future defence bu dgets; the 'operational niche' into which the IAF intends to place the Rafale seems odd, given that it has the Sukhoi-30 and Tejas at the 'heavy' and 'light' ends of the combat spectrum with the Indo-Russian 5th generation aircraft (PAK-FA) on the horizon; and aggravation of the IAF's logistical nightmare when an 8th type is added to its existing inventory of seven combat aircraft of Russian, British, French, and Indian origin........

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/defence/rafale-jet-fighters-why-dassault-deal-is-not-simply-a-win-lose-situation-for-india/articleshow/46898033.cms


----------



## Ind4Ever

Amazing Work Doc bhai .... awesome fighter . Best fighter


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM AIR & COSMOS 17th april 2015 N-2449*













RAFALE IN INDIA

*NEW DELHI CAN NOT WAIT*


*NEGOTIATIONS BETWEEN DASSAULT HAL AND ARE IN NEUTRAL ON LOCAL PRODUCTION OF 108 UNITS.

PRIME MINISTER OF INDIA, VISITS PARIS, JUST TO ANNOUNCE THE ACQUISITION OFF THE SHELF 36 RAFALE.*

Gone are the dark years for Dassault Rafale export . Egypt could have served as a trigger for the export of French flagship jet. After Cairo, New Delhi just voted for a shelf purchase of 36 French aircraft, no technology transfer. While the Team Rafale (Dassault, Thales, Safran) is
exclusive negotiations with India for three years for the MMRCA (Medium Multi-Role Combat Air-craft) for 126 Rafale, 108 aircrafts in India, the statement of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, on an official visit to the Elysee, April 10, surprised everyone.

For India, the equation is simple: the negotiations between Dassault and New Delhi are blocked
for months on the question of the liability of aircraft out of the local production chain, while the Air Force is in urgent need of new combat aircraft, "crucial", in the words of Minister of India. It must be said that the French Rafale should replace a very aging fleet of MiG-21 and MiG-27 dating from 1960-1970, which records a very high attrition rate.






*REGIONAL POWER.*

However, India, regional power, is facing a tense strategic context. There is Pakistan, of course, that puts nemesis for applying and adapting F-16 performance, and that the territorial dispute over Kashmir is still open, but more importantly, there is China. Chinese expansionism deeply upset New Delhi. The two countries share more than 3,000 miles of land borders with areas of tension. But the war of power between the two most populous countries in the world is also played on the seas.The Chinese ships incursions in the Indian Ocean irritate New Delhi, who intends not to be done. In this, the Rafale will be a real strategic power tool.

The reasons for the acquisition of the French combat jet by india are there: to have a long-range strike capability, deterrant, mainly oriented towards China. Because, equipped with a type of Scalp cruise missile several hundred kilometers of reach, India, with the Rafale, is capable of striking deep cry inside Chinese territory..While in this air-sea configuration with an Exocet missile, the Indian Air Force will also act very effectively against any Chinese building intrusion into its territorial waters, and make the Indian Ocean remains India In this context, the statement of intent to acquire 36 fighters is not so surprising, corresponding to a 36 aircraft fleet.

*QUESTIONS.*

Still, this announcement raises many questions.At First, it is only a statement of intent. No contract is signed yet. State-to-state negotiations will open on the 36

rafale which will set the price, armaments or delivery. A contract could be signed this summer, although negotiations with the Indians are traditionally difficult. If, as a rule, the first deliveries occur three years after signing the contract, New Delhi might ask to shorten these deadlines.. But the big outstanding question is: what happens to trading on the 126 planes under negotiations for three years? If this first contract for 36 Rafale, no technology transfer is successful, will
the MMRCA program be impacted . Because in the end, the need for the Indian Air Force remains. These first 36 jets will not allow India that wait without discredit, pending the arrival of a fleet of modern aircraft.
.
*BREATH OF OXYGEN.*
For the French defense, the contract will be a breath of fresh oxygène.While it still lacks more than € 2 billion to balance the budget in 2015 of hosts, thanks to these deliveries, the Air Force could see its own deliveries pushed back in favor of those of the Indians, which would ease the French financial burden ...

Three is "assured Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius, about a possible sale of Rafale United Arab Emirates, on his return from a visit to Riyadh. But there is also Qatar and Malaysia ... The first sales of the Rafale could trigger other. For more interested customers sign later, the more they will have to wait to receive their jets...

Guillaume Belan


*in the box part*



*India does not give up making Rafale*

While the Indian Defense Ministry was negotiating with Dassault, it | will now discuss with the French Government for the purchase of additional aircraft beyond the 36 Rafale announced on 10 April. "Negotiation government to government is more suitable than the tendering procedure by" justified the Indian Defence Minister, Manohar Parrikar, on 13 April. New Delhi hopes to quickly finalize talks with Dassault hanging for three years.

For now, the change of interlocutor does not change the terms of trading on the MMRCA contract. Interviewed by "Air & Cosmos," Sitanshu Kar, spokesman of the Indian Ministry of Defense does not exclude 108 aircraft

Rafale are manufactured in India, as stipulated in the tender Initial. "India has not yet decided whether to buy other Rafale shelf or whether they will be assembled at home," he says. A point confirmed Laxman Behera, researcher and expert in "Procurement Code" at The Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses, New Delhi Strategy: "The negotiation of government-to-government does not mean abandoning the production of Rafale in India . "Technology transfers are always possible. The researcher believes, however, that from now on, the French government, not Dassault, who will take responsibility for delays or manufacturing defect.







*MMRCA: CHALLENGES FOR LOCAL PRODUCTION*

EVEN IF INDIA DO NOT ABANDONED THE PLANS TO PRODUCE LOCALLY RAFALE , PROCUREMENT ON SHELF 36 FIGHTERS DEMONSTRATE THAT SEEMS TO LOCAL INDUSTRY IS STILL MOVING TO PRODUCE THE DASSAULT FIGHTER JET.

The Indian aviation industry is progressing. This is the Eric Trappier, President of Dassault, and Pierre-Eric Poinmellet, de'finies Vice President, pounded on March 25 during delivery to the Indian Air Force First Mirage 2000 modernized. Progress, certainly, but still seem insufficient to ensure on-site production of such a complex jet like Rafale. In our preview edition of Aero India show,

Stéphane Lauret, president of Safran India highlighted the problems related to qualified labour .He felt that there was such a real lack of adequate training for careers in aviation in India.

*The SUKHOI EXPERIENCE.*

India has, however, already licensed product of western aircraft such as the Jaguar. Today, industrial HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd) also produced locally Russian Su-30MKI. In both cases, same approach was adopted. Initially, the industry
India has merely asembler subsets books by foreign industry before gradually increase its involvement in production of devices . If the Jaguar in the 1980s and in 1990 ended up being entirely locally made, there remains doubts about the real involvement of Indian industry in the production Su-30MKI.

Even if the planes would currently produced fully in India, its level of complexity is not comparable to the Rafale.Indeed, the Flanker is a plane using mainly hydraulic mechanics.
on the contrary, rafale is a plane using mainly electrical and electronic systems .

To show the generational leap from Flanker and Rafale, we can highlight the board oxygen system. On board the Rafale, oxygen for the pilot is generated by a system boards, while the Sukhoi Su-30MKI is equipped with oxygen tanks. The onboard oxygen generation system increases the battery life but it is more complex to produce.


*POINT LOCK.*

The establishment of industrial resources necessary for Rafale production in India is very complex. As stated Eric Trappier, Dassault Rafale and partners team can build on their already ancient settlement and their local partners. But the scale of the Rafale license requires to expand greatly the cooperation with India.

Dassault is ready to be involved much more in India, and agreements to this effect were found with HAL. The sticking point concerned the guarantee of the quality of the jets produced in India. Given the magnitude of the task, it is understood that the French manufacturer has been reluctant to take charge of the quality of these.


The order for 36 Rafale products in France will allow India to quickly have a fully operational system, and so meet the needs of the Indian Air Force. It also saves time for possibly prepare the longer term production in India of French fighter.
■ Emmanuel Huberdeau

*TRANSLATION COURTESY -DrSomnath 999
thanks to me*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anant_s

DrSomnath999 said:


> *The SUKHOI EXPERIENCE.*
> 
> India has, however, already licensed product of western aircraft such as the Jaguar. Today, industrial HAL (Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd) also produced locally Russian Su-30MKI. In both cases, same approach was adopted. Initially, the industry
> India has merely asembler subsets books by foreign industry before gradually increase its involvement in production of devices . If the Jaguar in the 1980s and in 1990 ended up being entirely locally made, there remains doubts about the real involvement of Indian industry in the production Su-30MKI.
> 
> Even if the planes would currently produced fully in India, its level of complexity is not comparable to the Rafale.Indeed, the Flanker is a plane using mainly hydraulic mechanics.
> on the contrary, rafale is a plane using mainly electrical and electronic systems .
> 
> To show the generational leap from Flanker and Rafale, we can highlight the board oxygen system. On board the Rafale, oxygen for the pilot is generated by a system boards, while the Sukhoi Su-30MKI is equipped with oxygen tanks. The onboard oxygen generation system increases the battery life but it is more complex to produce.


I think what France is implying here (by taking that analogy from MKI) is that if you increase orders, it could be economically viable for Dassault to undertake complete ToT. I guess French order for Rafale is around 200 (@Gabriel92 right?) and if India is looking to induct about an equal number of planes, coupled with an assumption that more export orders are received for Rafale, it would actually be beneficial for Dassault to shift production base (atleast for Indian contract) to here in India. This might help better and quicker execution of orders on French side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

anant_s said:


> I guess French order for Rafale is around 200 (@Gabriel92 right?)



180 ordered out of 225-286 planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*UAE Restarts Rafale Talks With France*

PARIS — The United Arab Emirates has restarted talks on ordering the Dassault Rafale, with a planned major upgrade of the fighter jet in contrast to the off-the-shelf deals for Egypt and India, said an Arabian Gulf official source familiar with the issue.

"Yes, there are renewed discussions," the gulf source said April 14. The talks could take some time "to reach an understanding" that meets the needs of the UAE Air Force, the source said.

France has been in talks for more than five years on a sale of 60 Rafales, with the UAE requiring a more capable fighter with an extensive weapons suite. The Rafale would replace the fleet of Mirage 2000-9s.

The fresh talks are looking at requirements rather than reviving discussions for 60 Rafales and it is too early to say how many aircraft would be purchased for how much, .

The UAE is seen a potential buyer after Egypt sealed a deal for 24 Rafales and India announced a plan to order 36 off the assembly line in France.

"There are discussions going on with the Emirates, they are going in the right direction," French Foreign Minister Laurent Fabius told journalists at the the Anglo-American Press Association on April 16.

France is pursuing an "economics diplomacy," he said. "The president, prime minister, defense minister and myself — we work very closely together." That approach was applied generally and to the Rafale specifically, he said.

Fabius said he met UAE Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed Bin Zayed al-Nahyan during a trip to Saudi Arabia on the weekend of April 11-12, confirming a report by daily Le Monde. "There is a French saying — all things come in threes," the French minister said, referring to the Rafale deals with Egypt and India, the report said.

Dassault Aviation Chairman Eric Trappier said on March 11 that the French company was back in talks with the UAE, but that these were not contract negotiations.

The UAE is in talks with the US to order 30 Block 61 Lockheed Martin F-16s, which would add to the 80-strong fleet of Block 60 fighters, Reuters has reported.

Executives at the International Defence Exhibition in Abu Dhabi in February noted the UAE crown prince spent an hour behind closed doors at the Dassault stand on the opening day. The UAE had helped fund Egypt's purchase of the Rafale, but it was also likely that they spoke about the fighters for the gulf state's own Air Force, the executives said.

The UAE Air Force has focused on an upgrade of the systems and engine of the Rafale, including active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, frontal sector optronic and an electronic warfare suite, systems supplied by Thales, and a 9-ton-thrust M88 engine, uprated from the 7.5-ton engine that powers the French Air Force and Navy fighters.

French industry has said the 2011 Libya air campaign showed there was no need for a higher engine thrust on the Rafale.

The potential UAE version, dubbed M88-9, could deliver nine tons of thrust by "increasing the entering airflow from 65 kg/s to 72 kg/s and the compression rate from 24.5 to 27," according to News, the Rafale blog, which in 2011 ran a story from weekly magazine Air & Cosmos.

That would require the air intake to be enlarged, a costly "structural modification" that had been a stumbling block in talks with the UAE, the 2011 report said.

On Dec. 30, France launched a program worth some €1 billion (US $1.06 billion) to upgrade the Rafale F3 to the F3R standard by 2018. The new version will fire the MBDA Meteor long-range air-to-air missile, a laser version of the Sagem Armement Air Sol Modulaire powered smart bomb, and carry a Thales new-generation laser targeting pod, dubbed Talios, to succeed the present Damocles. The AESA RBE2 radar and Spectra electronic warfare system will also be improved.

Egypt will receive the F3R version, Trappier said.

Thales co-developed the Damocles pod under the name Shehab for the UAE Air Force's Mirage 2000-9.

The UAE had been putting pressure on France to fund a co-development of an upgraded targeting pod and considered buying the Lockheed Martin Sniper as an alternative, business daily Les Echos reported in November 2011.

Abu Dhabi had agreed with then-French President Nicolas Sarkozy to consider the Rafale as a replacement to the fleet of Mirage 2000-9s bought in 1998.

Fabius said there are also discussions on the Rafale with Qatar.

"But sometimes these discussions are long, sometimes they speed up — which we saw in Egypt — sometimes they are brief," Fabius said.

"It depends on the overall situation, depends on the country's needs – the aircraft is the same but sometimes they ask for different specifications. There are discussions going on with Qatar and other countries," he said.

Qatar is now seen as slipping down on the list of prospective Rafale buyers after having been near the top, a parliamentary official said. Negotiations for an order of 24 fighters and an option for a further 12 was reported in February to be in the final stage.

Trappier declined to comment when asked about Qatar at the company's annual results press conference on March 11.

The arms sales can be seen as reflecting a sharp and deadly shift in the region, with the fighting in Yemen being a proxy war between Iran and Saudi Arabia, the parliamentary official said.

Iraq, Syria and Libya are nations in armed turmoil. Russia has canceled an embargo and will deliver the S-300, a sophisticated surface-to-air missile, to Iran. The US has warned that delivering the weapon may hurt the Western agreement to lift sanctions against Tehran.

In Europe last year, Dassault, Snecma and Thales opened the Rafale team's office in Brussels to bid in the Belgian tender for a replacement of the F-16, the 7 sur 7 news website reported.

The Rafale team will pitch the F3R model against the Lockheed Martin F-35, Boeing F/A-18 E/F, Eurofighter Typhoon, and Saab JAS-39 Gripen in the Belgian Defense - Air Combat Capability Successor Program, the report said

UAE Restarts Rafale Talks With France


----------



## MICA

a Lucky Pilot there


----------



## MokshaVimukthi

The deal for even 36 Rafale will not happen if Dassault do not wrap up negotiations by May end  

Dassault has really lost the plot with Rafale.


----------



## PARIKRAMA

@DrSomnath999 
Seems olybrius had left the new forum after mpnet closed. Do let us know if you come across his new home. His postings were a treat for any rafale fan. Wish we could invite him to a place which offers him more freedom to do the things his way.. I saw ur post there btw but yet not seen Oly in the link where you invited him. Bookmarked it already for updates as thats almost parallel thread to this here in pdf (of course both are managed by you)...


----------



## DrSomnath999

*INDIA INKS LONG-AWAITED RAFALE DEAL*


After four years of difficult negotiations – as well as even a collapse of talks (over the contract for 126 aircraft) – the Government of India has inked an $8.85 billion U.S. deal with France for 36 Dassault Rafale multi-role fighters. The first batch of fighters will be delivered to India by September 2019, the remainder will be received over the subsequent 30 months.

Within the contract itself, $3.84 billion U.S. will be spent on the aircraft themselves and an additional $2 billion will be put towards the requisite maintenance and logistics infrastructure to operate the fighter. Dassault has also guaranteed that the Indian Air Force (IAF)’s Rafales will maintain a 75% availability rate.

$1.9 billion will be spent on IAF-specific customization, such as the integration of an Elbit helmet-mounted display and sight (HMD/S) system and other internal subsystems.

A munitions package worth $800 million U.S. is also being acquired, this will include Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles and SCALP air-launched cruise missiles.

According to Defense News, which had spoken to a source in the Indian Ministry of Defence, this will be divided with 30% of the contract’s value will be invested in Indian military aeronautics research and development and 20% will be committed towards production contracts for the Indian defence industry.

*Notes, Comments & Analysis:*

When the Indian Air Force (IAF) originally selected Rafale as the winner of its much coveted Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) requirement, it had intended to procure 126 fighters. In addition, most of those fighters were supposed to have been built locally in India.

Disagreements, particularly over cost, resulted in that program falling through, but in its place, the IAF has succeeded in securing two squadrons off-the-shelf as well as a solid commercial offset package, which will channel 50% of the contract’s value as a stimulus for the Indian economy.

Moreover, India’s defence industry will benefit from close to $4.5 billion in commercial offset investments from France’s leading defence vendors. This investment will not only offer work contracts for the Indian private sector but in some areas (e.g. aircraft electronics and propulsion), it could result in an infusion of valuable technology research and development support and expertise.

It would be surprising if the IAF opts for another medium-weight platform. At this stage, the Rafale is a proven and relatively well-adopted platform (thanks to recent orders from Egypt and Qatar). By investing in the maintenance and logistics infrastructure to operate the first two squadrons, the IAF would be well advised to gradually build its Rafale fleet. A look from the Indian Navy could be interesting as well.

Moreover, India’s offset clause could be utilized to accrue supra-contractual benefits. Under the current contract, the French defence industry will commit 20% of the contract’s value to production work in India. However, additional Rafale orders can be leveraged as a means to gain added concessions, such as local assembly and/or manufacturing as well as parts manufacturing, which can, in turn, be connected into the Rafale’s global supply chain. In other words, India could leverage additional orders to access the supply market for third-party users such as Qatar and Egypt.

Technology wise, the Rafale will imbue the IAF will the following operational gains above its current fleet:

First, the Rafale is marketed with a markedly high availability rate (with the French guaranteeing a 75% availability rate), which in contrast to the troubled Su-30MKI offers the IAF a platform it can depend on upon in rapid mobilization as well as under stressful wartime conditions.

Second, the Rafale boasts a very strong balance of range and payload, enabling it to effectively take on a wide range of air-to-air and air-to-surface mission roles (which the IAF will exploit via the Meteor, SCALP, and other munitions).

Third, which is is not exclusive to the Rafale in the context of the IAF, but the fighter’s potent sensor and electronics warfare and countermeasures suite places it as both a highly survivable and threatening asset.

India’s private sector and state-owned industries should be able to draw upon the expertise and technology support of Dassault, Thales, MBDA, and Safran Group, which may enable the Kaveri and other programs to overcome specific developmental challenges in the short-term, which can in turn create space for the Indian research base to rectify those obstacles indigenously over the long-term without pressure from the armed forces’ short-term operational needs.

This will directly feed into the Tejas, enabling it to not only come to fruition but to enter service as the solution the IAF had envisioned in recent years. India’s next-generation manned and unmanned aircraft programs will also benefit in various direct and indirect forms.

Overall, the Rafale contract is certainly expensive, but with 50% of it coming back as a targeted stimulus for the Indian economy, New Delhi secured a worthwhile deal.
http://quwa.org/2016/09/23/india-inks-long-awaited-rafale-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Agent_47

Congrats @DrSomnath999 ji, missing @sancho here.


----------



## jaiind

good to see your post after very long gap @DrSomnath999 .welcome back!!


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FROM SP AVIATION MAI ISSUE NO 18 *


*The Rafale Deal – Finally Inked*







By Lt. General P.C. Katoch (Retd.) 
Former Director General of Information Systems, Indian Army






The Union Minister for Defence, Manohar Parrikar and the French Defence Minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, signing the intergovernmental agreement on Rafale, in New Delhi on September 23, 2016





The Union Minister for Defence, Manohar Parrikar and the French Defence Minister, Jean-Yves Le Drian, exchanging the Rafale contract agreement, in New Delhi on September 23, 2016







16 years after the IAF projected the demanded for new multi-role fighters and four years after the Rafale deal was mooted in 2012, India has finally signed the agreement with France for 36 Rafale fighters. Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar and French Defence Minister Jean-Yves Le Drian signed the deal at a ceremony in New Delhi on September 23. Inked at Euro 7.87 billion, it is one of the biggest import deal signed by India in recent decades. All the 36 fighters are to be imported from France. While the first Rafale is to be received by India within three years, all 36 will be received by early 2022. The Rafale is armed with the Meteor air-to-air missiles that have a range of 150 kms, which will give a combat edge over the F-16 fighter aircraft held by Pakistan sine the missiles onboard F-16 have a range of 80 kms. According to French aircraft manufacturer Dassault Aviation's CEO Eric Trappier the Rafale is more in competition with the American F-35 fifth-generation fighter because it is a generation ahead of the F-16.

These 36 Rafale fighters will be tweaked to specific multiple Indian requirements.* These will include requirements like capability for cold start at high-altitude regions like Leh, Israeli helmet-mounted displays, advanced missile warning and synthetic aperture radars etc. The deal does not put any restrictions for the Rafale to carry nuclear weapons and for using them as strategic platforms. *The overall per unit cost of the 36 Rafales being imported will be some Rs 1,640 crore taking into account the weapon package, complete spares and costs for 75 per cent fleet availability, plus performance-based logistics support for five years. Though different fighters cannot be compared since they have their own roles and capabilities, India can buy two to three Russian heavy-weight Sukhoi-30MKIs or five to six indigenous Tejas light combat aircraft for every Rafale.

But it's also true that while a Tejas has a limited range of 400 km and weapon load-carrying capability of 2.5 tonnes, a Rafale can go up to 1,650 km with a 9.3-tonne load. India will pay around 15 per cent (around Rs 9,000 crore) as the first installment. Under this logistics support, Dassault will ensure that at least 75 per cent of the fleet remains operational or air worthy at any given time under what is called the existing frontline fighter, the Sukhoi 30-MKI has only 60 per cent availability clause. The Rafale deal has a 50 per cent offsets clause, under which France will have to invest half of the actual contract value (some 3.94 euros) back into India, which has the potential to generate direct and indirect employment opportunities in India. According to government sources, India saved some Euros 328 million from bargaining over the price for the original medium multi role combat aircraft (MMRCA) being negotiated by the erstwhile UPA regime. The Rafale deal does fall short of previous proposals for India to buy 126 of the jets because of costs and assembly guarantees. Rafale aircraft are currently being used for bombing missions over Syria and Iraq. The Rafale can fly distances of up to 3,800 kms (2,360 miles).

Significantly, the Rafales will come with much better weapons and maintenance support packages now as compared to what was being negotiated by the previous government. The Rafale has a faster turnaround time, capable of undertaking five sorties in a day. The French company will make India-specific changes, such as next generation missiles like Meteor and Scalp, which will add capability much beyond India’s immediate adversaries. The Meteor, is a BVR (Beyond Visual Range) air-to-air missile with a range in excess of 150 km. It will allow IAF to hit targets inside both Pakistan and Tibet from within its own territory. The Scalp is a long-range air-to- cruise missile with a range of 300 km and precision of two metres. The IAF has not procured any new fighter jets since the start of this century, the last one being the Sukhoi 30-MKI from Russia that was first ordered in mid-1990’s and since have been produced under license in India by HAL. The Rafale will certainly be a boost for the IAF, however the real edge will come when we build our own fifth generation fighter aircraft (FGFA) in India. Our plans for joint development of FGFA in collaboration with Russia need to be accelerated in this context.



*Photo Credit:* PIB, Dassault Aviation, French Air Force – R. Nicolas-Nelson



http://spsmai.com/experts-speak/?id=276&q=The-Rafale-Deal-Finally-Inked

for more
http://spsmai.com/ebook/?id=1609211...6&t=1368878995306&r=39&mob=10090514&year=2016


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Two Russian bombers intercepted by Rafale off Brittany*



Two Russian bombers were spotted and intercepted a hundred kilometers of the Brittany coast in late September (picture image).

afp.com/ALEXEY PANOV


*The two Russian planes had already been detected by Norway and Ireland. Four countries had to intervene to intercept at the time, on 22 September.*
As a deja vu. French fighter planes intercepted two Russian September 22 bombers off the Brittany, announced Tuesday the air force. The aircraft were detected in the morning in northern Norway by the army, then west of Ireland before appearing early in the afternoon to "100 kilometers of Brittany" is he said on the site of the Defense Ministry .

*A first such incident in February*
The two "Blackjack" - code name for the two aircraft - struck with a red star were escorted by several Rafale early afternoon to drive "off to Mont-de-Marsan" in the South -Where is. "The two Russian planes (have) then head west along the Iberian coast," the site of the Air Force. It was at that time that the Spanish planes took charge.



The two Russian planes are finally reassembled to Russia via Ireland. In total four countries - Norway, the UK, France and Spain - have implemented aerial means of interception and escort aircraft in conjunction with NATO operation centers.

*Of "provocations" frequent Russian*
Termed "provocations" by Russian Westerners in full escalation of tension with Moscow, these incidents are increasing for several months. On 17 February, the French fighter aircraft and had intercepted Russian aircraft off Touquet in northern France this time.


*ALSO READ >> Two Russian bombers intercepted by the air force off Touquet*

The phenomenon is even more common for the Baltic countries, which regularly accuses Russia of violating its airspace and flying over the Baltic Sea.
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/monde/europe/deux-bombardiers-russes-interceptes-par-l-armee-de-l-air-au-large-de-la-bretagne_1837349.html&edit-text=&act=url

*Thales. The success of the Rafale is also Brest*

Recent successes of the Rafale are played in part in Brest. It is indeed within the walls of what Thales integrated and tested the Spectra electronic warfare system, which gives a step ahead of the fighter plane pilots.
"The challenge is simple: to be able to enter the first in the theater of operations." In front of a model of the Rafale but far benches where the system is tested, classified in zone prohibited any outside visitor, Thierry Weulersse, site director of Thales, describes how the Spectra (protection system and avoidance of conduct shot Burst).

The system equips the whole fleet of Rafale built by Dassault, for which it was designed. "The system is developed in Élancourt, integrated and tested in Brest, at Thales Airborne Systems (TSA). Its role is to automatically consider the entire electromagnetic spectrum for the protection of the platform, detection transmitters and radars in the area, and intelligence missions, "explains Thierry Weulersse.


*Detection and against measures*
The whole system is integrated into the unit cell which frees any external hard points for weapons in particular. The different sensors can capture the radar waves, infrared laser or, 360 degrees around the device. But not only that: "With an onboard data library, the system immediately provides cons-measures to the pilot as radar-jamming sequins or infrared waves to fool detection systems enemy radars or missile guidance" .

After only equipped the French Air Force, Rafale coming off a series of commercial successes with 24 orders in Egypt and Qatar and 36 other still signed last month to India, a total of 84 firm orders signed by 18 month. So successful in Brest today part and proves the relevance of the competence center for electronic warfare developed in the 1990s by Thales at the tip Finistère.

"The activity is perpetuated"
These commercial successes are not without effect on employment, since Thales announced last month, recruiting 150 people across its sites in Brittany. And this success also benefits contractors, as Novatech, in Pont-de-Buis.

At Brest, they are already 1,600 employees, Thales Underwater System and TSA, and the effect Rafale should be very spectacular on employment. "We have already anticipated for several months with recruitment which should allow us to be ready to respond to this increase in activity, explains Thierry Weulersse. But the main achievement is that these export contracts perpetuate the activity Rafale in Brest ".

Especially since TSA does not intend to rest on its laurels and is working on the evolution of the Spectra system, "including on the interference portion and scanning." But this is, of course, well secluded ...
*http://www.letelegramme.fr/finistere/brest/thales-le-succes-du-rafale-est-aussi-brestois-11-10-2016-11250058.php*

*Maintenance is digitizes*
*Helen Chachaty in Bordeaux*




05/10/2016 | 934 words




*© Thales*


*ADS file Show* 

• *Support: Thales plays the game of the digital revolution* 
• *The duality of platforms: an asset for maintenance?* 
• *A "clean bubble" for the maintenance of pods on the theaters of operations* 

Potential calculation of remaining equipment, fault recording, serious games, simulators, the maintenance in operational condition (MCO) of aeronautical materials tend to scan more and more, how to testify in several solutions presented at ADS Show room devoted to MCO Defense. Example of three tools developed to benefit the maintenance of the Rafale. 

Already in service in the forces, the Harpagon system allows engineers to detect all faults that arose during a mission
https://translate.google.com/transl...m/actualites/34588-la-maintenance-se-numerise


----------



## wiseone2

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Two Russian bombers intercepted by Rafale off Brittany*
> 
> 
> 
> Two Russian bombers were spotted and intercepted a hundred kilometers of the Brittany coast in late September (picture image).
> 
> afp.com/ALEXEY PANOV
> 
> 
> *The two Russian planes had already been detected by Norway and Ireland. Four countries had to intervene to intercept at the time, on 22 September.*
> As a deja vu. French fighter planes intercepted two Russian September 22 bombers off the Brittany, announced Tuesday the air force. The aircraft were detected in the morning in northern Norway by the army, then west of Ireland before appearing early in the afternoon to "100 kilometers of Brittany" is he said on the site of the Defense Ministry .
> 
> *A first such incident in February*
> The two "Blackjack" - code name for the two aircraft - struck with a red star were escorted by several Rafale early afternoon to drive "off to Mont-de-Marsan" in the South -Where is. "The two Russian planes (have) then head west along the Iberian coast," the site of the Air Force. It was at that time that the Spanish planes took charge.
> 
> 
> 
> The two Russian planes are finally reassembled to Russia via Ireland. In total four countries - Norway, the UK, France and Spain - have implemented aerial means of interception and escort aircraft in conjunction with NATO operation centers.
> 
> *Of "provocations" frequent Russian*
> Termed "provocations" by Russian Westerners in full escalation of tension with Moscow, these incidents are increasing for several months. On 17 February, the French fighter aircraft and had intercepted Russian aircraft off Touquet in northern France this time.
> 
> 
> *ALSO READ >> Two Russian bombers intercepted by the air force off Touquet*
> 
> The phenomenon is even more common for the Baltic countries, which regularly accuses Russia of violating its airspace and flying over the Baltic Sea.
> https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/monde/europe/deux-bombardiers-russes-interceptes-par-l-armee-de-l-air-au-large-de-la-bretagne_1837349.html&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> *Thales. The success of the Rafale is also Brest*
> 
> Recent successes of the Rafale are played in part in Brest. It is indeed within the walls of what Thales integrated and tested the Spectra electronic warfare system, which gives a step ahead of the fighter plane pilots.
> "The challenge is simple: to be able to enter the first in the theater of operations." In front of a model of the Rafale but far benches where the system is tested, classified in zone prohibited any outside visitor, Thierry Weulersse, site director of Thales, describes how the Spectra (protection system and avoidance of conduct shot Burst).
> 
> The system equips the whole fleet of Rafale built by Dassault, for which it was designed. "The system is developed in Élancourt, integrated and tested in Brest, at Thales Airborne Systems (TSA). Its role is to automatically consider the entire electromagnetic spectrum for the protection of the platform, detection transmitters and radars in the area, and intelligence missions, "explains Thierry Weulersse.
> 
> 
> *Detection and against measures*
> The whole system is integrated into the unit cell which frees any external hard points for weapons in particular. The different sensors can capture the radar waves, infrared laser or, 360 degrees around the device. But not only that: "With an onboard data library, the system immediately provides cons-measures to the pilot as radar-jamming sequins or infrared waves to fool detection systems enemy radars or missile guidance" .
> 
> After only equipped the French Air Force, Rafale coming off a series of commercial successes with 24 orders in Egypt and Qatar and 36 other still signed last month to India, a total of 84 firm orders signed by 18 month. So successful in Brest today part and proves the relevance of the competence center for electronic warfare developed in the 1990s by Thales at the tip Finistère.
> 
> "The activity is perpetuated"
> These commercial successes are not without effect on employment, since Thales announced last month, recruiting 150 people across its sites in Brittany. And this success also benefits contractors, as Novatech, in Pont-de-Buis.
> 
> At Brest, they are already 1,600 employees, Thales Underwater System and TSA, and the effect Rafale should be very spectacular on employment. "We have already anticipated for several months with recruitment which should allow us to be ready to respond to this increase in activity, explains Thierry Weulersse. But the main achievement is that these export contracts perpetuate the activity Rafale in Brest ".
> 
> Especially since TSA does not intend to rest on its laurels and is working on the evolution of the Spectra system, "including on the interference portion and scanning." But this is, of course, well secluded ...
> *http://www.letelegramme.fr/finistere/brest/thales-le-succes-du-rafale-est-aussi-brestois-11-10-2016-11250058.php*
> 
> *Maintenance is digitizes
> Helen Chachaty in Bordeaux*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05/10/2016 | 934 words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *© Thales*
> 
> 
> *ADS file Show*
> 
> • *Support: Thales plays the game of the digital revolution*
> • *The duality of platforms: an asset for maintenance?*
> • *A "clean bubble" for the maintenance of pods on the theaters of operations*
> 
> Potential calculation of remaining equipment, fault recording, serious games, simulators, the maintenance in operational condition (MCO) of aeronautical materials tend to scan more and more, how to testify in several solutions presented at ADS Show room devoted to MCO Defense. Example of three tools developed to benefit the maintenance of the Rafale.
> 
> Already in service in the forces, the Harpagon system allows engineers to detect all faults that arose during a mission
> https://translate.google.com/transl...m/actualites/34588-la-maintenance-se-numerise



Russian bombers without fighter escort are easy prey to Rafale


----------



## DrSomnath999

*First test flight of Rafale pod Talios*

The test team in the F3R Rafale prototype equipped with the pod Talios © Thales







The pod TALIOS new generation of laser designation (Targeting Long-range Optronic System Identification) has successfully completed its first test flight on Rafale. 

The test flight was carried out from the base of Istres by Dassault Aviation in the F3R Rafale program. The prototype pod Talios took off on July 27 in a single-seat airplane for a flight lasting more than 2 hours. 
The test flight has collected images taken through a "day" and test score performance and telemetry, says Thales. 

Designed by Thales optronics TALIOS is the first targeting pod to cover the entire decision chain, from intelligence gathering to neutralization. The pod is equipped with the latest generation of high-resolution electro-optical and infrared sensors, a stabilization of the line of sight and image processing. Its capabilities range from deep strikes with precision-guided munitions, identification of air-goals and close air support, day and night. 

The pod TALIOS equip the Rafale of the army of the French air and the Navy. It is one of the advanced Rafale F3R standard. The first flight of the pod Talios was conducted under the aircraft Mirage 2000 test bench development tests and performance measurement will continue throughout the year 2017. They will lead to the qualification of equipment on the one hand, and the qualification standard Rafale F3R planned for mid 2018. 

The Law of Military Planning provides the command 45 pods for the Air Force and Navy, 20 of which have already been ordered by the DGA to Thales. Deliveries of the series of materials will occur from 2018.
https://translate.google.com/transl...ai-sous-rafale-du-pod-talios-83905&edit-text=


----------



## DrSomnath999

*III) AVIONICS*
*
IN AERONAUTICS, AVIONICS MEANS ALL THE ELECTRONIC AND COMPUTER EQUIPMENT OF AN AIRCRAFT. THEY ARE THE ONES THAT ALLOW THE AIRCRAFT TO SURVIVE AND WIN IN A BATTLEFIELD. THE MAIN RAFALE SYSTEMS WE WILL STUDY ARE THE FRONTAL SECTOR OPTRONICS, THE RBE2 RADAR, SPECTRA SELF-DEFENSE SYSTEM AND HUMAN MACHINE INTERFACE.*

*1) FRONTAL SECTOR OPTRONICS (OSF)*
*A) PRESENTATION*
The Frontal Sector Optronics is the result of collaboration between Thales and Sagem. This is a sensor Rafale, in front of the glass, the nose of the aircraft. It allows the search, acquisition and target tracking, as well as air sea or land, in high resolution and with telemetry LASER.

Except laser rangefinder, the entire system emits no radiation and is therefore undetectable (merely receive information, they say it is a passive sensor). It also proves immune to radar jamming, operating in optical wavelengths. For use in the optical and infrared, it makes complementary RBE2 radar.

For missions that do not require its use, it can be removed from its housing and replaced by a ballast, in order not to disturb the aerodynamics and center of gravity.





OSF Rafale
*B) A CONCENTRATE OF TECHNOLOGY*
In a volume of only 80 L, OSF provides:


an optical channel / LASER rangefinder, allowing identification and tracking targets up to 50 km
an infrared channel with two functions: Suspend / tracking (IRST) and imaging (FLIR). The infrared sensor wide field of view allows to operate at a range of 100 km.





View of an F-22 Raptor by OSF of a Rafale
The OSF covers the front area of 120 to 150 °. Its viewing angle is down because of the aircraft's nose, only 14 °. The addition of Damocles designation pod is therefore necessary to broaden the vision of the OSF field.

The OSF is fully integrated navigation and attack system Rafale. It has the ability to adapt easily to environments in which it is operating. Unlike similar system installed on the Eurofighter Typhoon, it can pass during a mission of air-air configuration to the air-sea configuration or air to ground, that its competitor is unable to do. Its infrared capabilities are of great importance during a night flying.

*




.2) THE RADAR: RBE2*

The RBE2 is a multifunction radar equipping Dassault combat aircraft in the early 1990s is developed exclusively for the Rafale by Thales, then called Thomson-CSF in collaboration with Electronic Serge Dassault.

*A) RADAR OPERATION*
The radar is one of the essential components of a fighter. Indeed it allows it to ensure its security against threats on a battlefield and to have a clear description and long-range air tactical situation. But such a radar is not sufficient for the Rafale. It is a multirole aircraft, which must conduct both air-ground missions air-air missions.

On a "traditional" radar, air-to-air and air-ground capabilities are not processed simultaneously, and aircraft must be equipped with a different radar depending on version. For example, in the case of Mirages 2000: D and N versions, for ground attack and nuclear bombardment, are equipped with radar Antelope V that has good terrain following capability, but whose performance air- air are very low. Conversely, versions B and C are for their part equipped RDI radar which is only intended for air combat

The RBE2 has meanwhile powerful capabilities in both air to air in air-ground or air-sea, which was planned from the outset of the program. To meet these requirements, Thomson-CSF, during his research in the '80s, was based on the radant antenna, developed by the manufacturer of the same name and developed in the 70 Operating as a lens network, it is composed of two crossed patties and illuminated by a TWT (Traveling wave Tube). Each wafer includes a large number of channels in which take place the PIN diodes.The combination of the successive states of successive diodes of a same channel produces a phase shift that provides the deflection of the beam, such as a prism. The operation of the scan is thus optimized so that the air-air and air-ground functions operate simultaneously. The vertical scanning ensures air-ground capabilities and horizontal sweep to load the air-air capacity, which is the character of the Rafale multirole. When the radar is installed on the then Rafale in development since 1991, Dassault aircraft became one of the first to have such technology with the Russian MiG-31 and the B-1 bomber American. This first version of the radar is known to RBE2 PESA (Passive Electronically Scanned Array Radar = passive antenna).





*.B) PERFORMANCE
A major advantage of RBE2 is its low possibility of detection by enemy equipment (LPI capacity: Low Probality of Intercept). It results in an emission discretion, random sweeps or hopping frequencies*

The radar is supported by powerful computers capable of performing more than one billion operations per second.

In a mass of 270 kg (which is light for a radar), the RBE2 ensures:


air-to-air capabilities, air-ground and air-sea as the search targets, support for acquisition, tracking, shooting and track the missile
the ability to engage multiple aircraft simultaneously (up to four simultaneous shots), also called multi-target capability, liaison with aircraft missile
Field monitoring mode, which allows a fighter to marry as close to the shape of the land to ensure it great discretion. The mode is coupled to the electrical flight controls and automatic camera driver.The driver determines a desired height of 100 feet and 2000 feet (30 to 650 meters, 3 feet ≈ 1 meter), and a type of flexible flight, medium or hard, for the number of "g" suffered ( g is the acceleration of gravity, equal to approximately 9.78 ms -2). This results to more or less "stick the plane" to the terrain at a speed between 400 and 600 knots (between 740 and 1111 km / h)
an imaging mode synthetic cover (able to map an area for the needs of the mission in all weather conditions, day or night.
The radar operates within a hundred kilometers. To prevent the power of its emissions will harm the personal air bases or aircraft carriers, it only becomes active when it left the ground or the flight deck of the aircraft carrier.

*C) THE CHANGING RBE2: RBE2 THE AESA (ACTIVE ANTENNA)*
Since 2012, the outgoing radar assembly lines have been added an active antenna which makes them much more efficient.


The range is increased to 200 kilometers.
The investigation and prosecution is now possible for 40 targets including twenty in a very enhanced. It can engage in 8 the same time, against 4 of the PESA.
It can perform mapping in 3D with excellent definition in real time (it is the only radar in the world to do so).
The scan area is increased to +/- 70 °.
Noise immunity is improved and the investigation and prosecution of stealth targets (low detectable radar) is facilitated.
It consists of thousands of transmitting / receiving modules including the failure of some does not prevent the functioning of the unit. It therefore needs less maintenance.
In addition, the use of the Meteor missile, whose range exceeds 100 kilometers, could not have come at full capacity without EASA.





RBE2 advantage over a conventional radar

*3) SPECTRA*
SPECTRA = System Protection and Avoidance of Burst Shot pipes.

SPECTRA, developed by Thales and MBDA, is a collection of sensors, receivers, antennas, ... who defend the Rafale. It offers protection against most attacks and threats existing in a theater. The system is effective to 360 °. All the aircraft therefore enjoys its protection, and for any type of weapons, air to air or surface to air. The development of this system started in the 1980s, along with that of the air, while electronic systems and "electronic warfare" were booming. It is of course specific to the Rafale.





In the photo, the SPECTRA items are circled in red
All the equipment that compose it has a mass of about 250 kg. The system is divided into six major parts providing specific functions:


Two infrared missile launch detectors (DDM), placed on top of the drift of the Rafale. The standard "F3-04T" currently up and which also brings the EASA RBE2, sees the arrival of a new generation of infrared missile launch detector DDM-NG (the first version of DDM has become obsolete with changes weapons systems). It allows to detect the firing of a missile at enemy longer distance with a spherical field of view around the largest aircraft. Also, the system has the ability to sort the false alarms and has an angular detection capability that offers him greater efficiency
DAL 3 (laser warning sensors) that allow the pilot to see if his plane is designated by a laser signal.There are 3 in total: two are located in the cockpit and at the top of the drift. They cover a range of 120 ° each
3 radar detectors, at the root of the ducks and the top of the drift, which enable whether a radar is active near the aircraft.
Then, when one of these signals a warning (with less than 1 ° accuracy, and a large database to identify its origin), SPECTRA (which merged with the RBE2 and OSF) uses devices of cons-measures adapted its disposal to protect the aircraft:


3 jammers placed close to the air inlets of the reactor and on the drift; Both are active antenna and allow to jam radars and lasers that can pose a threat to the aircraft
4 thermal rocket launchers (decoys) on the back of the wing-fuselage junction to protect against infrared-guided missiles. The decoy will emit a stronger infrared signature as reactors for the missile launched against the plane is heading these lures rather than reactors
2-lances glitter (decoys) that are close to the nozzles of the reactor and designed to deceive the electromagnetic guided missiles or radar guidance, reflecting the waves of enemy radar in the following wavelengths the same "signature" Electromagnetic the Rafale.





Firing decoy flares
*4) THE MAN-MACHINE INTERFACE (HMI)*
*A) THE DATA OF MELTING*
The data fusion is the synthesis of all the information gathered by the aircraft sensors, such as OSF, SPECTRA, RBE2, etc. The wealth of information obtained must be selected and presented to the driver in the most accessible way possible. The merger is accomplished by EMTI: Set Modular Data Processing. It consists of 19 modules each developing a power 50 times greater than previous systems

Data fusion is performed in three steps:


developing and refining the track of the information provided by the set of sensors
compensation limitations inherent to each sensor (distance, resolution, field of view, wavelength ...)
Assessment of confidence levels of the track and removing redundancies to avoid unnecessary clutter.
This system is a great help for the pilot, which is reliable and clear information.

*B) CONCEPT "HOTAS"*
The concept HOTAS, "Hands On Throttle And Stick" in French literally "Hands on Channel and Machine" refers to a concept where no handle in the center of the airplane cockpit, but a side handle and a throttle.Thus, the pilot nearly all commands he needs when he hands on the stick and throttle, thus allowing it almost never let go of its controls. The throttle is on the left of the pilot and-stick to his right. 37 switches and switches total integrated therein (13 and 24 on the handle on the throttle). The switches allow the driver to manage the position ducks plans telecommunication, RBE2 usage modes or the autopilot. The directional handle (that directs partly the plane, without pedals) has a small clearance of about 10 cm around its axis of rotation in the rest position.

*C) THE AVERAGE HEAD-UP DISPLAY (VTM)*
The average head-up display (VTM) is the central display in the cockpit of the Rafale. Its dimensions are 25.4 x 25.4 cm for a resolution of 1000 x 1000 pixels. With its field 20 ° x 20 °, it allows the display of the tactical situation (SITAC) resulting from the merger of the data recorded by the sensors of the aircraft. The screen also lets you overlay the display of the SITAC with a navigation map or satellite images, may come from the RBE2. We can also appear zones shooting arms, represented by colored bubbles calculated in real time and associated with the NOSE (No Escape Zone) of the selected arming, or the minimum distance shooting in close combat.

*D) THE HEAD-UP DISPLAY (HUD)*
HUD (Head Up Display), also known as HTC (Collimator Head High) or HUD (Head High Visualization) is placed just above the GTW. This device is located near the VTM to allow a quick change of a device to another. It provides the driver all flight information such as course, speed, altitude, attitude, angle of attack, ... he has an "artificial horizon" indicates the time flight conducted and quantity of armaments. It covers an area of 30 ° x 22 ° and is also compatible for projecting an infrared imaging, from the Pod Damocles or OSF.





Cockpit Rafale
*LAST UPDATE*
March 13, 2015
https://translate.google.com/transl...http://www.tpesurlerafale.fr.nf/Avionique.php

refresh your knowledge about rafale 
https://translate.google.com/transl...ereanaval.com.br/tag/spectra?print=print-page


----------



## TylerDurden07

best thing about this rafale deal is that we are getting Meteor missiles which is exclusive in this region(neither pakis nor cheenis possess such type of mizziles


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Thales targeting pod integrated, tested on Rafale fighter*
A new laser targeting pod from Thales has been successfully tested aboard a Rafale fighter plane.

By Richard Tomkins | Oct. 17, 2016 at 8:09 AM
Follow @upi





 Comments
























The TALIOS targeting pod mounted onto a Rafale fighter. Photo courtesy Thales






Sign up for our Security newsletter



PARIS, Oct. 17 (UPI) -- Thales' new-generation TALIOS laser targeting pod has successfully completed a more than two-hour first flight on a Rafale fighter.

The prototype targeting long-range identification optronic system collected high-quality images taken using the "day" channel, and offered remarkable performances in pointing and telemetry, Thales said.

"TALIOS is the first optronic targeting pod to cover the entire decision chain, from intelligence gathering through to neutralization," the company said in an announcement. "With the latest-generation high-resolution infrared and electro-optical sensors, line-of-sight stabilization, and high performance image processing, its capabilities range from deep strike with precision-guided munition, to air-to-air target identification and close air support, both during the day and at night."

The TALIOS pod is to be used on French Air Force and Navy Rafales and is a major part of a development program for the fighters.

The TALIOS pod development and Rafale integration programs run in parallel. Adjustment and performance measurement tests will continue throughout next year.
http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...rated-tested-on-Rafale-fighter/3311476678448/


----------



## BON PLAN

*Rafale going for HX*
ON JULY 18, 2018 BY CORPORAL FRISKIN AIR, FINLAND


In a world where the transatlantic link is looking surprisingly shaky, the French charm offensive is continuing. And as some of the competition are fighting delays, cost overruns, and uncertainties, the Rafale is steaming on ahead seamingly without any major hiccups. In the short term, that means rolling out the F3R standard which will sport AGCAS (Automatic Ground Collision Avoidance System), introduction of the MBDA Meteor long-range missile, and a host of other less noticeable upgrades to the aircraft. The F3R is an intermediate step, building on the current F3 model. The big step will then be the F4, which is expected in the 2023 to 2025 timespan, coinciding with the deliveries of the first HX-fighters in initial operational capability, which is set to happen in 2025.

If Rafale would win HX, it is the F4 standard which would be delivered to the Finnish Air Force. Dassault is expecting that the French baseline will suit Finland just fine, though they leave the door open for the Finnish aircrafts to have unique weapons and external sensors if so required. Dassault is keen to point out the benefits of this model, making sure the Rafale is sporting mature but modern technologies through incremental upgrades according to the roadmap laid forward by the DGA, the French Directorate General of Armaments.
Everyone can improve technology, but you can’t change the concept […] France can’t operate dedicated aircraft
The benefit from a Finnish viewpoint is that besides the Swedish Air Force JAS 39E Gripen, the French offer will be the only one which will be operated by the host country’s single-aircraft air force (though both the JAS 39C/D and Mirage 2000 will linger on for a few years more). The lack of dedicated fast jets for different roles ensures full support for the multirole capability from the host, something which certainly would make the Finnish Logistics Command sleep easier at night.

One point which Dassault brings up when I meet them at this year’s air show which wasn’t discussed last year is the capability per aircraft. While the ‘how much bang can you create for 10 billions?’-approach of the HX-tender might hand an edge to some contenders, the politically motivated decision to acquire exactly 64 aircraft will on the other hand favour more capable aircraft. This is where Dassault see their strengths. The Rafale is largely assumed to be second only to the F-35 when it comes to signature reduction amongst the HX contenders. At the same time the Rafale is from the outset designed to be able to operate with limited support and low maintenance hours, a feature stemming both from the requirement to be able to operate from the relatively small French aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle as well as from replacing the sturdy Jaguar and Mirage F1 in operations in austere conditions, often in Africa and in the Middle East. The latter is in marked contrast to some other contenders, and Dassault likes to point out that this is not just a design concept, but something the aircraft does every day.

When it comes to combat, the keyword is ‘agile’. Rafale is able to adapt to different scenarios and conflict levels, thanks to the multitude of sensors and weapons available to the pilot (and WSO in the case of the Rafale B). These capabilities goes all the way to peacetime, where the Rafale has provided assistance to emergency authorities by documenting natural disasters and floods with their dedicated reconnaissance pods. But while peacetime assistance is a nice bonus, HX will be bought for its combat potential.

And here the Rafale is able to provide serious hours of combat potential, both on a daily basis as well as for prolonged periods of time. The Rafale can do 10 hour CAP-missions, and is able to surge over 150 monthly flight hours per aircraft. The latter has been demonstrated repeatedly during combat operations such as Operation Chammal, the French strikes in Syria and Iraq. The single most high-profile mission in the area is without doubt the strike on Syrian regime chemical warfare installations earlier this year. Here, the Rafale demonstrated the “seamless plug and play” capability of the Rafale to integrate with other NATO-assets to carry out a complex long-range mission. Five Rafales, including two-seaters, flew out of bases in France to strike two facilities at Him Shinshar, one of which was targeted together with US Navy, Royal Air Force, and the French Navy, while the other was struck solely by the Rafales. As was noted in the immediate aftermath of the strikes, they took out all intended targets without interference from neither the Russian nor the Syrian air defences.

Another benefit the Rafale brings to the table is the second engine. While the benefit of twin engines for normal flight safety redundancy is limited these days, in combat the ability to lose an engine and still limp home is an asset. “It’s more comfortable,” as a former Mirage 2000-pilot puts it.

Last time around the Mirage 2000 was the only fighter other than the F/A-18C Hornet to meet the requirements of the Finnish Air Force, but suffered from what the evaluation thought of as a “maintenance system which would be difficult for us”. This is not something Dassault expects will be repeated, as the maintenance requirements for the Rafale is one of the areas which have seen vast improvement. The Rafale feature a fully digital mock-up which has provided the basis for the maintenance studies. These theoretical calculations have then been validated by comparison to an airframe which has been tortured in Dassault’s laboratory. The final outcome is a maintenance program centered around on-condition maintenance rather than the traditional by flight hour system, and a scheduled airframe maintenance which is halved compared to that of the current F/A-18C/D Hornets. While the Rafale is not unique amongst the HX-contenders in taking maintenance to the next level, it is hard to see the aircraft being dropped on what was a weak point for the Mirage 2000.

In the end, talk about the Rafale always comes back to the ‘here and now’. This is an aircraft that is immediately available, ‘fly before you buy’ as Dassault puts it, and keeps balancing nicely on the edge between maturity and cutting edge. The key role it plays in French defence also means that it will continue to be kept updated throughout the lifespan of HX. Like Eurofighter, Dassault is keen to point out that Rafale will also play a part in the Franco-German Future Combat Air System (FCAS), which true to it name is a system and not just a new fighter. The Rafale stands out in many ways from the competition, offering a number of unique solutions and concepts. Time will tell if these will catch the interest of the Finnish Air Force, or if a more conservative solution will be sought.

https://corporalfrisk.com/2018/07/18/rafale-going-for-hx/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*India's First French-Built Rafale Fighters Have Finally Arrived*
*Eight years after first being selected, the arrival of the Rafales couldn't come soon enough as China and Pakistan weight heavily on Indian minds.*
BY JAMIE HUNTERJULY 30, 2020

THE WAR ZONE


Five brand-new Indian Air Force Dassault Rafale fighters recently touched down at Ambala Air Force Station in Haryana, India. The aircraft had departed from Dassault Aviation’s Bordeaux-Mérignac facility in France two days prior and made the over 5,000-mile journey supported by French tanker aircraft, with a stop-off at Al Dhafra in the United Arab Emirates.

The delivery had been planned for May 2020, but it was slightly delayed by the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic. The Rafales and their seven pilots were greeted by the Indian Air Force chief-of-staff, Air Chief Marshal RKS Bhadauria on July 29. Their arrival marked the first new residents for the base since India’s first Jaguar fighter-bombers were delivered there, coincidentally, on a similar date of July 27, 1979.


The Rafales are joining No. 17 Squadron “Golden Arrows” Squadron at Ambala. This is the first of at least two planned units that will fly the 36 Rafales that are currently on order as part of a €7.87-billion contract, or around $8.7 billion in U.S. dollars at the time, that was signed in 2016. All 36 aircraft are expected to be delivered by 2022 and they will be equally split with No. 101 “Falcons” Squadron, which will be re-established as the second Indian Rafale unit, based at Hashimara Air Force Station.

The Indian Air Force’s Rafales are built as F3-R-standard aircraft, but they come with some fascinating bespoke additions. A Dassault-owned, test-configured Rafale B with Indian-specific modifications started flying at Istres-Le Tubé in France in August 2018. It has progressively carried as many as 14 different Indian Air Force modifications to the baseline F3-R standard aircraft. 

Indian Rafales feature an improved version of the Thales Front Sector Optronics (FSO) system, which includes SAGEM infra-red search-and-track (IRST). They also feature the Elbit Display and Sight Helmet (DASH), a modified radar altimeter for flying in mountainous terrain, plus a cold start engine capability for high-altitude airfield operations. They also include software modifications for the RBE2 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar. 

A new low-band podded jammer and a towed radar decoy are also being added, according to Angad Singh, an analyst at the _Observer Research Foundation_, in New Delhi. The additional Indian modifications are being added under a concurrent design, modification, test, and certification schedule. “Everything will be integrated and certified around the time the last jets are ready for delivery [in April 2022]. At which point modification kits will be shipped out and all jets will be brought up to the same specification,” Singh added.
The weapons package that accompanies the Rafale procurement includes the MBDA Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM), both infre-red and radar-guided versions of the MICA Multi-Mission Air-to-Air Missiles, and the Scalp long-range cruise missile. Shortly before the delivery of the first five aircraft, it was announced that the Indian Air Force would also procure the Sagem HAMMER (Highly Agile Modular Munition Extended Range), also known as Armement Air-Sol Modulaire (AASM), to meet an urgent operational requirement for the new Rafales amid a serious face-off against China. These weapons would be ideally suited to taking out buried targets in mountainous locations such as Eastern Ladakh.

The Indian Air Force previously planned to integrate the Rafael SPICE (Smart, Precise Impact, Cost-Effective) weapon on its Rafales in-country. According to Singh this weapon was selected on cost grounds, however, the pressing requirement has resulted in the Air Force opting for a ready-baked solution for the Rafale in HAMMER.

The Rafale F3 variant is now France's primary nuclear-capable combat aircraft. The Indian Rafales are rumored to be similarly capable, but India has never confirmed if that capability exists in any of its fighter aircraft.


The arrival of the first Rafales was met with huge public interest amid public outcry over spikes in tension with Pakistan. Prime Minister Narendra Modi has taken a hard line against Pakistan, with recent aerial skirmishes being leveraged to support the Rafale procurement. Modi himself said that Wing Commander Abhinandan Varthaman’s February 2019 shoot down when he was at the controls of an upgraded MiG-21 Bison would not have happened had he been flying a Rafale.

India’s long-running fighter procurement saga started under the Medium Multi-Role Combat Aircraft (MMRCA) program, which dates back to 2004. The protracted effort has been run alongside the indigenous Tejas Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) project, which is a light strike fighter built by Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd (HAL). The Tejas is now entering service with a pair of squadrons after significant development delays.





DASSAULT/G. GOSSET
A concurrent development program will see India's 36 Rafales fully capable by 2022.

India’s MMRCA project was set against the replacement of its aging MiG-21 Bisons and MiG-27s, the latter of which was retired at the end of 2019. An initial competition included the Rafale, along with the Eurofighter, Gripen, F-16, MiG-35, and Super Hornet. India shortlisted the Rafale and the Eurofighter in April 2011, and after a long and exhaustive evaluation process, the French fighter was declared the winner on January 31 the following year. MMRCA was set as a 126-aircraft requirement, and it mandated that 108 jets should be built locally by HAL.

However, after several rounds of negotiations, the MMRCA program broke down in April 2015. Instead, India said it would purchase 36 Rafales under a government-to-government contract, but with no local production. A contract for 36 Rafales was signed in New Delhi on September 23, 2016, and it included a possible follow-on sale of 36 additional aircraft. The initial batch includes 28 single-seat Rafale EH models and eight two-seat DHs.

France has proved a reliable partner for India, having participated in a number of fighter projects, including the supply of Mirage 2000 fighters. Dassault is also currently supporting a comprehensive upgrade effort for India’s Mirages.





DASSAULT/G. GOSSET
A two-seat Indian Rafale DH.

First Indian Rafale to fly was DH serial RB008, which made its maiden flight on October 30, 2018, from Bordeaux-Mérignac. This aircraft is supporting the test and certification of the India-specific enhancements. Rafale DH serial RB001 followed by making its first flight at Mérignac on July 17, 2019. This two-seater was formally handed over to the Indian government on October 8, 2019, at an event hosted by Dassault chairman and CEO Eric Trappier with guests including India’s defense minister Shri Rajnath Singh. 

With MMRCA abandoned and at least 36 Rafales on order, India has now launched yet another fighter tender. On April 6, 2018, it issued a Request for Information (RFI) for “approximately 110 aircraft,” roughly one quarter of which it said should be two-seaters. New Delhi specified that no more than 15% of the jets would be manufactured by the winning manufacturer, with the balance being built locally under the “Make in India” initiative.

The key points of the RFI include an openness for single and twin-engine jets, a requirement for air superiority missions at 20,000ft (6,096m), low-level ingress, strike and egress at 492ft [150m]) and anti-shipping capabilities have been mandated. In addition to an option for more Rafales, Boeing is set to offer either the Advanced F-15 or Block III Super Hornet, with Lockheed Martin touting a tailored F-16 design dubbed the F-21. In addition are the Eurofighter Typhoon, the Saab JAS 39 Gripen E, the MiG-35 “Fulcrum,” and the Su-35 “Flanker.”





INDIAN AIR FORCE
A Rafale EH receives fuel during the transit flight to France France to India.

The Indian Navy too is searching for a new fighter now that the naval variant of HAL’s LCA has been deemed unsuitable for carrier operations. The Navy says it wants a powerful twin-engine fighter that would ultimately replace its MiG-29Ks. This puts both the Rafale and the Super Hornet squarely in the running, with eyes on potential synergies with the Indian Air Force’s new fighters.

The reaction to the first Rafales arriving at Ambala speaks volumes about a national perspective on the pressing need to recapitalize an ageing fighter fleet of MiG-21s, which is set against the backdrop of pressure from both China and Pakistan.

The arrival of five fighters is just the first stage of a potentially huge influx of new fighters to India, which will operate from both land and sea, in the years to come. With a host of exotic optional extras added to its Rafales by the spring of 2022, the French replacement for tired Russian MiGs is shaping up to be very impressive indeed.

_Contact the author: Jamie@thedrive.com_
_https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...ch-built-rafale-fighters-have-finally-arrived_


----------



## DrSomnath999

From AIRFORCE MONTHLY APRIL 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

Rafale with X guard towed decoys 

source from check six forums

Xguard specification
https://www.rafael.co.il/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/X-GUARD1.pdf


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Rafales Can Give Big Advantage In Tibet In Aerial Combat: Ex-Air Force Chief*
*Mr Dhanoa, known as the architect of the Balakot strikes, said the Rafale jets along with S-400 missile systems will give the Indian Air Force a major combat edge in the entire region.*





New Delhi: 

The Rafale aircraft will give India a strategic advantage in case of any aerial combat with China in the mountainous Tibet region as the fleet will be able to use the terrain to its advantage, destroy enemy air defence and incapacitate the surface-to-air missiles, former Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal (retd) BS Dhanoa said on Sunday.

Mr Dhanoa, known as the architect of the Balakot strikes, said the Rafale jets along with S-400 missile systems will give the Indian Air Force a major combat edge in the entire region and that India's adversaries will think twice before starting a war.

In case of Pakistan, he said the purpose of the S-400 and Rafale is to hit Pakistani aircraft inside Pakistani air space and not when they come inside Indian territory, adding the neighbouring country would not have responded on February 27 last year to the Balakot air strikes if India had the French-manufactured jets then.

In an interview to PTI, Mr Dhanoa said the Rafale, with its fantastic electronic warfare suite and maneuverability, will be able use mountainous terrain in Tibet to its advantage and blind the enemy before India's strike aircraft penetrate hostile airspace to carry out their missions
.
The former Chief of Air Staff also said that the Rafales being supplied to the IAF are much more advanced than the ones being used by the French Air Force as India had asked for something "more" due to requirement to operate in unique conditions like operations from Leh.

Five Rafale jets out of 36 arrived India last week at a time India is in the midst of a bitter border row with China in the high altitude eastern Ladakh region.

*"Rafale has got a fantastic Electronic Warfare (EW) suite (SPECTRA), fantastic weapons and therefore are capable of protecting themselves electronically besides being able to use the terrain to their advantage," Mr Dhanoa said.*

"So they (Rafales) can play an important role in doing DEAD (Destruction of Enemy Air Defence) on the Surface-to-Air Missiles that the Chinese have put on Tibet.


"Once you take out those surface to air missiles then other aircraft like Su30, Jaguars, even Mig 21s can go out and drop the bombs on the Chinese forces. The strike aircraft carrying bombs can put tonnes and tonnes of bombs on the enemy troops, freely carrying out their mission. But if you do not do DEAD then you will suffer a lot of casualties," he said.

The leading air forces globally carry out Suppression of Enemy Air Defence (SEAD) or DEAD using their top of the line aircraft or weapons before launching any major operation in hostile territories.

"Against China there are big Himalayan mountains in between us which create serious line of sight issues. You can put a missile with a range of 300-400 kms on the ground in Tibet or in India. But it will only work within the line of sight," he said.

He said the Rafales, with terrain following capability, will give India a major capability enhancement.

"In air combat, the first thing that is important is information dominance, you get information and deny the enemy the information. The key role the Rafales will play in Tibet is information dominance and in case of Pakistan, it is a major deterrent. Of course there will be other roles too," he said.
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/raf...t-in-aerial-combat-ex-air-force-chief-2273005

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FEATURED*
*Never Shot Down: How Rafale Jets Have Dominated Skies In Afghanistan, Libya, Mali, Iraq & Syria*

Produced by Dassault Aviation, Rafales jets were first delivered to the French Navy in December 2000. The jets were part of ‘Operation Enduring Freedom’ but did not participate in any combat role.


Published

2 hours ago 
on

August 4, 2020
By

EurAsian Times Desk
*From Afganistan, Libya, Mali, Iraq & Syria, the recently purchased Rafale jets for the Indian Air Force (IAF) have outclassed its enemies everywhere and has never-ever been shot down. The Rafales have been part of multi-operational missions and have proved its operational capabilities and air superiority, consistently across the globe*

https://eurasiantimes.com/never-sho...inated-skies-in-afghanistan-libya-iraq-syria/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Why IAF is counting on 1 missile on the Rafale fighter to counter China*
Media reports claim delivery of the Meteor missile has already started

Web Desk June 30, 2020 16:44 IST



A Rafale fighter test-firing a Meteor missile | Twitter handle of MBDA

Multiple media agencies have reported in recent days that France has agreed to send "additional" Rafale jets to India even as the first couple of aircraft ordered by the Indian Air Force touch down on July 27._ PTI _reported on Monday that at least six Rafale jets will arrive in July.

_The Print_ on Monday reported that consignments of weaponry for the Rafale have already begun arriving in India following a request from the Indian Air Force. _The Print_ noted that "These missiles include the beyond-visual range (BVR) air-to-air missile, Meteor, which has the capability to hit targets over 120 km away..."


The Meteor is a radar-guided air-to-air missile like the US-made AIM-120 AMRAAM, which was fired by Pakistani F-16s in the aerial skirmish with India in February last year. At the time, it was reported the Indian Air Force lacked an air-to-air missile that could match the AMRAAM, which is believed to have a range of around 100km.

The common perception is that the Meteor's capability is linked to its long range, which is estimated to be well over 120km. However, this is not the only reason why the Meteor is unique. The US Navy developed an air-to-air missile called the AIM-154 'Phoenix' in the 1960s, which had a range of close to 200km. The Phoenix would become the primary armament of the iconic F-14 Tomcat fighter, the aircraft that featured in the movie _Top Gun_. However, the Phoenix missile weighed nearly 500kg, which meant it never served on any other aircraft until its retirement at the turn of the century.

The Soviet Union and Russia developed long-range, radar-guided air-to-air missiles like the R-33 and R-37, both of which were carried on the MiG-31 Foxhound interceptor and had ranges varying from 150km to 300km. These Russian weapons, like the Phoenix, were bulky and were not carried by smaller fighters. The Phoenix, R-33 and R-37 were primarily meant to shoot down bombers and surveillance aircraft.

The Meteor missile was developed by a consortium of six European nations: UK, Germany, Italy, France, Spain and Sweden. The project that resulted in the Meteor missile began in the 1990s and was primarily driven by the need to counter the then new generation of highly-agile Russian fighter jets like the MiG-29 and Sukhoi Su-27. The Sukhoi Su-27 is the design from which the Indian Air Force's Su-30MKI fighter is derived. The Su-27 and Su-30 fighters were purchased from Russia by China in the 1990s and the Su-27 has also been adapted into multiple local versions such as the J-11 and J-16. According to media reports, China operates at least 500 units of the Su-27 and its local derivatives.

The Meteor missile's USP is not its range, but its unique propulsion system. The Phoenix, R-33 and AMRAAM all have rocket engines. In such air-to-air missiles, the rocket engine delivers a uniform amount of thrust over certain duration of flight after which the motor burns out. The missile then 'coasts', or glides at high speed, to its target, which it tracks through radar. US defence website _The Drive_ explains the longer the distance a rocket-powered missile has to travel to its target, "the less energy the missile will have for its critical terminal phase of flight, and that is not a good thing". As an air-to-air missile approaches, a target aircraft will engage in steep manoeuvring and deploy countermeasures to confuse the incoming missile.





Interestingly, Su-30MKI fighters of the Indian Air Force were able to dodge the AMRAAM missiles fired by Pakistan’s F-16s last February.

The Meteor missile has a miniature supersonic jet engine, called a ramjet. Explaining the aerodynamic advantage of the Meteor, _The Drive_ notes, "Instead of burning off all its fuel right after launch, it [Meteor] can throttle its engine back during cruise, thus saving fuel. As it approaches its target it can throttle up, eventually making its terminal attack while at its highest possible energy state, around mach 4.5, even when fired over long ranges." This helps the Meteor missile engage rapidly manoeuvring targets like China's Su-30 and J-11 jets.


MBDA, the pan-European consortium that builds the Meteor, claims the weapon has the "largest no-escape zone of any air-to-air missile". No-escape zone is the zone in which an aircraft cannot rely on mere agility to evade a incoming missile. Former Indian Air Force chief A.Y. Tipnis estimates the NEZ of the Meteor "is thrice that of the current AIM-120 AMRAAM missile". A major advantage of the Meteor is that its relatively low weight of 190kg means a single Rafale can carry four or more missiles at a time.

The Meteor first entered service with the Swedish Air Force's fleet of Gripen fighters in 2016 and is being adopted by France for its Rafale fleet and by nations using the Eurofighter jets. The Meteor is also integrated on the US F-35 Lightning stealth fighter. Both Russia and China have been reported to be pursuing research into air-to-air missiles powered by ramjet engines. However, there is little evidence to suggest these countries have inducted such weapons yet.

In 2019, Chinese state-run media reported the country's air force had begun deploying a new air-to-air missile on its fleet of J-11 fighters. The weapon, called the PL-15, is estimated to have a range over 200km. The PL-15 employs a rocket motor. Military experts in China and overseas have claimed the primary role of the PL-15 may be to destroy ‘high-value’ targets such as airborne early-warning aircraft and aerial refuelling aircraft.

In a recent research paper, retired Indian Air Force air vice marshal Arjun Subramanian estimated China could have around 1,000 fourth-generation fighter aircraft by 2050. The majority of these are expected to be derivatives of the Su-27 fighter. Hence, the Indian Air Force would be counting on the Meteor missile to retain its tenuous edge in the event of conflict with China.

https://www.theweek.in/news/india/2...ssile-on-rafale-fighter-to-counter-china.html


----------



## BON PLAN

A Look at the F-4 Rafale Upgrade Program

02/19/2019

By Pierre Tran - Paris

French Armed Forces minister Florence Parly announced Jan. 14 the award of a €1.9 billion ($2.2 billion) development contract to upgrade the Rafale fighter jet to an F4 standard, while evoking national sovereignty, operational capability and exports as key factors.

That budget was agreed after close negotiations between government and industry, a source close to the talks said.
“This is a guarantee of our sovereignty,” Parly said on a visit to the Dassault Aviation factory at Mérignac, next to Bordeaux, southwest France.
“This is a chance for our capabilities,” she added.
“It is also a necessary investment to ensure the Rafale’s competitiveness for exports in the coming decades and to safeguard the industrial sector for the fighter jet.”
Parly said she was proud to be the lead advocate for the Rafale in any prospective foreign deal, adding that the upgrade offered further argument in favor of the French fighter.
Dassault, MBDA, Safran and Thales are the four big companies working on the Rafale.

The main modernization features include a connectivity of data links with French and allied forces, greater detection and identification of threats, and fitting upgraded missiles.

A modernization to F4 was in response to the French Air Force’s “evolution of probable threat,” said Etienne Daum, manager for aeronautics, defense and security at think-tank CEIS, based here.
The F4 is important as a a step toward to the Future Combat Air System.

The F-4 upgrade is the first technology package which allows the French fighter to fly in a data network until the planned Next-Generation Fighter flies some time after 2035.

That fighter will be a key element in the FCAS, a European project for a system of systems, which will include a mix of piloted jets, unmanned armed drones and smart weapons.
A Rafale upgrade could be seen as a victory of pragmatism over a cultural stereotype of the French character which is said to favor philosophy.
The upgrades are due to be installed in two phases, with a first batch in 2023, followed by a second in 2025, the Armed Forces ministry said in a statement.
That incremental approach is intended to fit the features as soon as they are available, part of a new defense policy.

“The F4 standard is part of the ongoing process to continuously improve the Rafale in line with technological progress and operating experience feedback,” Dassault said in a statement.

The work will also allow more weapons to be fitted to aircraft, including Mica New Generation air-to-air missile and 1,000-kg AASM powered smart bomb.
Planned upgrades of the ASMP-A airborne nuclear-tipped missile and Scalp cruise weapon will also arm the F4.

France will order a further 30 Rafale in 2023, with delivery of the last 28 of the previous batch due by 2024, Parly said.
Dassault will be industrial architect, the company said.
“We will be responsible for implementing innovative connectivity solutions to optimize the effectiveness of our aircraft in networked combat (new satellite and intra-patrol links, communication server, software defined radio).”
There will be also be upgrades to the active electronically scanned array radar, front sector opto-electronic targeting system, and helmet-mounted display, the company said.
There will a new service contract and a prognosis and diagnostic aid system intended to deliver a predictive capability.
Maintenance will draw on the use of Big Data and artificial intelligence.
A new control unit for the M88 engine will be fitted.
The Spectra electronic warfare system and Talios targeting pod will be boosted, the ministry said.

The Direction Générale de l’Armement (DGA), Joint Chiefs of staff and the service wing — Direction de la maintenance aéronautique (DMAé) – worked together to draw up the F4 requirement, seen as essential to maintain French capability with the introduction in Europe of the F-35 joint strike fighter.

France signed a development contract with MBDA for the Mica NG, the company said Nov. 11, 2018.
The weapons is intended to have greater range and sensitivity in sensors,with lower service cost.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*This article is from AIR INTERNAL JUNE 2019 edition .
This was a special article exclusively on rafale .I have made a pdf of all this pics into a single pdf file please download it before Aug 22 2020 before it expires*

LINK
https://smallpdf.com/shared#st=1fae...df&ct=1596889885978&tl=share-document&rf=link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Last news rumored in France : Greece to acquire French brand new frigates and second hand Rafale in september....


----------



## BON PLAN

*ASIA PACIFIC
India Holds Back Its Rafales; Deploys Su-30 MKIs To Counter Chinese Su-30 MKKs & J-Series Jets*









India Holds Back Its Rafales; Deploys Su-30 MKIs To Counter Chinese Su-30 MKKs & J-Series Jets


The Rafale fighter jets were practicing night flying in the mountainous terrain of Himachal Pradesh so that it will ready if the situation along the LAC deteriorates.




eurasiantimes.com





The Rafale fighter jets were practicing night flying in the mountainous terrain of Himachal Pradesh so that it will ready if the situation along the LAC deteriorates.

interesting : The report further quoted an expert saying that even though the Chinese PLA has placed their electronic intelligence radars on mountain tops in the occupied Aksai Chin area for a clear line of sight, *the war-time signature of Rafale will be different from that in practise mode*

Active stealth.....


----------



## BON PLAN

(opex (fr), october 2022)

*The TARAMMAA project will enable the Rafale F4 to see even further ahead*

The first radar to equip the Rafale in series production and developed by the Thomson-CSF group [now Thales] from a technology developed in the 1970s by the Radant company, the RBE2 [Radar à Balayage Électronique 2 plans] with passive antenna [PESA] was one of the most advanced of its time, not only because, unlike its predecessors, it combined air-to-air detection with terrain-following functions, but also because of its performance, thanks to the fact that it was able to be used in a wide range of applications, not only because, unlike its predecessors, it combined air-to-air detection with terrain-following functions, but also because of its performance, with computers capable of performing up to one billion operations per second, allowing the tracking of forty targets and the simultaneous engagement of eight.

Then, the RBE2 evolved thanks to the contribution of active antennas [AESA, for Active Electronically Scanned Array]. Without going into too much technical detail, such a radar integrates thousands of sensors called TRMs [Transmitter Receiver Modules], which increase both its reliability [thanks to the redundancy of the latter] and its performance, since it is more difficult to detect and less vulnerable to electronic jamming while having an increased detection range, including for targets with a reduced radar signature.

Indeed, according to Thales' description, the RBE2 AESA, which entered service in 2012, can detect and track "a very large number of air targets simultaneously, both downwards and upwards, for close combat and long-range interception of many land or sea targets, in clear or jammed environments and in all weather conditions". In addition, it provides real-time 3D maps for terrain tracking and "high-resolution 2D radar maps of overflown terrain for navigation and target designation". And with the long-range METEOR air-to-air missile, thanks to its extended detection capability, it allows the Rafale to engage targets beyond visual range [BVR].

However, the RBE2 AESA will obviously have a successor. And, as the specialist magazine Air Fan pointed out in its latest issue dedicated to the Rafale F4, the French Defence Procurement Agency [DGA] is working on it, via the "TARAMMAA" scientific and technical project [PST], for Technologies et architecture radar MLU multivoies à antenne active [Technologies and multichannel radar architecture with active antenna], launched as a continuation of the upstream study programmes [PEA] CARAA [Capacités accrues pour le radar RBE2 à antenne active] and MELBAA [Modes et exploitation large bande pour l'antenne active].

This TARAMMAA project focuses on improving the performance of the transceiver modules and on a new software and hardware architecture. Director of the Rafale programme at the DGA, the French Defence Procurement Agency (IGA) General Engineer Guilhem Reboul explains that the idea is to ensure that "part of the processing is done directly in the antenna itself and no longer in dedicated computers".

"It's very innovative," he says. He adds: "Gallium nitride [GaN] technology will be preferred for the antenna modules in order to allow new functions such as the interleaving of air-to-air and air-to-ground modes. Combined with enhanced processing capabilities thanks to increasingly powerful algorithms and computing resources, these modules will guarantee remarkable detection ranges and high resistance to jamming," in line with the Aero Electronic Warfare 2025 PST, which is preparing the Rafale F4 and... Rafale F5 upgrades.

Hence the priority given by the DGA to the establishment of a French gallium nitride industry, within the framework of the NIGAMIL programme [for "Gallium nitride for MILimetric applications"]. Indeed, this material is used in particular for the manufacture of high-performance integrated circuits operating at up to 100 GHz, which would significantly improve the power level, efficiency and therefore the compactness of radar systems, active antennas or electronic warfare systems.

In the meantime, explains Air Fan, the Rafale F4.1, currently under development, will have an RBE2 AESA radar equipped with a GMTI [Ground Moving Target Indicator] mode for the detection and tracking of ground targets [testing of this has been completed] as well as an improved SAR [Synthetic Aperture Radar] mode for the production of very high resolution radar ground maps. "For the crews, these developments will be a spectacular operational advance. 

deepl trad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

